# *Official* 2016 Kansas Whitetail Bowhunting Thread



## catscratch

I'll start: had 7 bucks in the yard plot two evenings ago (1/10/16) and none of them had dropped an antler yet...


----------



## RogueMedic87

Well I was gonna start post season scouting/shed hunting this week but I picked up a mighty fine chest cold. I learned the hard way that just because you feel up to hiking miles around in the country, doesn't mean you should. I'll be pounding vitamin c and taking it easy for a few more days. 


"If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."


----------



## Deer.seks

Picked up a shed antler by my blind on the way to hunt dec 27. Still had blood on it. 45 min later he came by me with one side and a bloody noggin on the other. Pretty cool.. 75" 8pt


----------



## kansasboi

Deer.seks said:


> Picked up a shed antler by my blind on the way to hunt dec 27. Still had blood on it. 45 min later he came by me with one side and a bloody noggin on the other. Pretty cool.. 75" 8pt


Whaaat!? No shot? Let's see the shed!


----------



## ksgobbler

Working on habitat improvement. Won't recognize this place in a couple years. Expanding my food plot and need to overseed with clover. Have 25 pin oaks, 25 persimmons, 25 paw paws, and 25 American plum bare root seedlings coming in late March. I need to get sites prepped.


----------



## Deer.seks

kansasboi said:


> Whaaat!? No shot? Let's see the shed!


It's at camp. He was prolly a total of 75".. A baby.. Haha didn't realize it looked like I said 75" one side.. Hahaha


----------



## KSandTXbowman

Deer.seks said:


> It's at camp. He was prolly a total of 75".. A baby.. Haha didn't realize it looked like I said 75" one side.. Hahaha


lol I would have believed it though. After all we are talking bout Kansas. I still have my summit climber in the tree and few of my other blood sports hang ons. Its about 80 miles from the house waiting on time where I can go get all my stands but shed hunt while im there.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Some of my off season projects are coming along. New limbs and threads for the Elite and new coat of paint and some paracord for the LW. 


"If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."


----------



## catscratch

Found some antlers this morning:


----------



## hunterhewi

Deer.seks said:


> It's at camp. He was prolly a total of 75".. A baby.. Haha didn't realize it looked like I said 75" one side.. Hahaha


Found a shed off a target buck a couple years ago that scored a touch over 85 he was a 9


----------



## slabbandit

I like what you've done with your LW Rogue. Seriously thinking about Going LW and climbing sticks instead of my Summit Climber. Never hunted Kansas yet, hope to make it out there somewhere this year. From what pics I've seen a climber can be pretty much useless at times. Will most all bows fit in the Lone Wolfs? I shoot a Bowtech Destroyer with the split yoke system and was wondering if the stand would hold it properly.


----------



## zmax hunter

Went to the ksmbc, entered to have a chance to win possible door prizes, heard my name called, won a choice of several items, chose a delta-mckenzie shotstopper target,..$89.99 value,..spending the day with good friends, my daughter and her bff, $priceless


----------



## RogueMedic87

slabbandit said:


> I like what you've done with your LW Rogue. Seriously thinking about Going LW and climbing sticks instead of my Summit Climber. Never hunted Kansas yet, hope to make it out there somewhere this year. From what pics I've seen a climber can be pretty much useless at times. Will most all bows fit in the Lone Wolfs? I shoot a Bowtech Destroyer with the split yoke system and was wondering if the stand would hold it properly.


Thanks buddy! There a quite a few trees here in NE Ks that you can use a climber on, however I got the hang on for the ability to choose my tree based only on "the perfect tree for the hunt" rather than "the perfect tree for my stand". As far as the bow holder goes, I've heard the new LW holders are very versatile, however I just bring my collapsable tree hook by Hawk just so I don't limit foot space on the platform. 


"If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."


----------



## zap

If you know what tree you are hunting and have it prepped you can bring the suitable type of stand and enter from the best route.


----------



## slabbandit

Thanks Rogue and Zap! I wasn't really giving any thought to losing leg room but I definitely see your point. I really like my Summit Climber but always have to settle for a different tree. Just from pics I've seen from out there where you guys are most trees looked more suitable to hang-ons and some form of climbing sticks. I used to own a Non-Typical Outfitter aluminum stand and a 4 set of Rapid Rails. I wished I had them back now even though the seat was pretty uncomfortable.
Probably going to replace them with a Lone Wolf and I'm checking into the Climbing Sticks produced by Odin. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## RogueMedic87

slabbandit said:


> Thanks Rogue and Zap! I wasn't really giving any thought to losing leg room but I definitely see your point. I really like my Summit Climber but always have to settle for a different tree. Just from pics I've seen from out there where you guys are most trees looked more suitable to hang-ons and some form of climbing sticks. I used to own a Non-Typical Outfitter aluminum stand and a 4 set of Rapid Rails. I wished I had them back now even though the seat was pretty uncomfortable.
> Probably going to replace them with a Lone Wolf and I'm checking into the Climbing Sticks produced by Odin. Thanks for the replies.


Watch jet.com and research coupon codes. I picked up my Assault II for $161 shipped. I think they raised the price last I saw (maybe because I told everyone on these forums about the deal). Lol


"If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."


----------



## catscratch

Found another shed Saturday morning. This makes 3 for the season and I haven't walked a step, all three where found while driving down the highway:


Still don't have a single buck on camera that has shed yet. I did get pics of a young buck with a double main on Saturday night: 



I'm hopeful that he sticks around a few yrs. The last double main buck I had turned out pretty well:


----------



## catscratch

slabbandit said:


> I like what you've done with your LW Rogue. Seriously thinking about Going LW and climbing sticks instead of my Summit Climber. Never hunted Kansas yet, hope to make it out there somewhere this year. From what pics I've seen a climber can be pretty much useless at times. Will most all bows fit in the Lone Wolfs? I shoot a Bowtech Destroyer with the split yoke system and was wondering if the stand would hold it properly.


A lot of people think I'm crazy (so no offense if you don't like the idea) but I use a ladder stand as my portable stand. It is lighter than any hang-on I've ever had, a whole lot quieter to put up, and doubles the number of stand sites I can use (lots of small/brushy trees around here that a hang-on or climber just can't use). I've bow hunted KS since the mid 80's and ladder stands are the way to go for my area if you want to get up into most trees.


----------



## KSQ2

catscratch said:


> A lot of people think I'm crazy (so no offense if you don't like the idea) but I use a ladder stand as my portable stand. It is lighter than any hang-on I've ever had, a whole lot quieter to put up, and doubles the number of stand sites I can use (lots of small/brushy trees around here that a hang-on or climber just can't use). I've bow hunted KS since the mid 80's and ladder stands are the way to go for my area if you want to get up into most trees.


Which stand do you use?


----------



## Nelsonv

My millennium with rapid rails is very light and pretty quiet to put up. Although I do love hunting out of ladder stands. 


"Live Life at Full Draw"


----------



## catscratch

KSQ2 said:


> Which stand do you use?


I don't remember the brands. I spent several yrs going to stores after Christmas and buying 15ft stands for $50 each. I leave the guard rails and stuff off of them. They are just a ladder, foot platform, a seat, and a ratchet strap. They are pretty simple and easy to put up.


----------



## ksgobbler

The couple I hoped would make it I know have on camera


----------



## Duckman64

RogueMedic87 said:


> Some of my off season projects are coming along. New limbs and threads for the Elite and new coat of paint and some paracord for the LW.
> 
> RogueMedic,
> Just curious, does the paracord on your LW act as sound deadening or is it cosmetic? It looks great! Do you use climbing sticks with it?


----------



## RogueMedic87

Duckman64 said:


> RogueMedic87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my off season projects are coming along. New limbs and threads for the Elite and new coat of paint and some paracord for the LW.
> 
> RogueMedic,
> Just curious, does the paracord on your LW act as sound deadening or is it cosmetic? It looks great! Do you use climbing sticks with it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's purpose was to dampen sound sneaking through the woods. I'm mobile and changing tactics 80% of the season so I set up and tear down every hunt. But, I went with paracord over stealth strips solely on cosmetics, so I guess both reasons. I do use climbing sticks, and I plan to do a paracord weave on them but I have been side tracked building my archery shop/man cave.
> 
> 
> "If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."
Click to expand...


----------



## RogueMedic87

Well I have a goal for 2016 to scout more than I hunt and a secondary goal to find 15 buck beds. I've logged about 12 miles, 2 public properties, have bumped 13 deer with 4 of them being bucks and have found 2 south wind buck beds. Going back at it tomorrow. Anyone else on the prowl? 


"If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."


----------



## zap

Doe season is still on here.....


----------



## ksgobbler

Got 20 lbs of clover to get frost seeded


----------



## Spencer

Got out for an hour or so yesterday evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kansasboi

Anyone see the new regulation that came out a few days ago that I haven't heard much about? Pretty interesting...http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/article85863512.html


----------



## ksgoosekillr

kansasboi said:


> Anyone see the new regulation that came out a few days ago that I haven't heard much about? Pretty interesting...http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/article85863512.html


Banning all guiding on public ground and reservoirs? Being a waterfowl hunter i welcome this!!! LONG OVERDUE!!! I have been following several guides and they are none to happy with this new law. These same guides are now saying a real guide shouldn't ever need public ground. Funny thing is all these same guides have pounded the public ground in years past. So it will be interesting to see how this effects pressure on public ground and how they will enforce this. I doubt this can be enforced. Paying someone to take you vs "hunting with a buddy and chipping in for gas"....


----------



## Matte

I hope this will be finally a step into regulating the Guiding Industry in Kansas. To many shady guys calling themselves guides/outfitters makes it a little harder for the legitimate guys that do it right.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Matte said:


> I hope this will be finally a step into regulating the Guiding Industry in Kansas. To many shady guys calling themselves guides/outfitters makes it a little harder for the legitimate guys that do it right.


with exception of the major players with private marshes this will all but kill guiding for ducks in Kansas. The only part that i didnt get was banning the fishing guides on State owned waters. Federal is now considering adopting the same measures so it is a state wide law. Not that this is a bad thing in any way it will just be less pressure. Before long the State will see the loss in revenue and adopt a new approach to profit from it.

One thing i have already noticed is guides are moving away from waterfowl to concentrate on deer/turkey and the higher profits they bring in. Land around me now being worked hard for food plots/ mineral sites/ cameras etc. WHICH IS FLIPPING AWESOME!!!!!! considering i have all the major bedding sites and rut corridors.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Anyone else seeing the beans and corn grow and getting excited? 


"If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."


----------



## blark

Its like 2 months before the season starts here and about 4 before I come to Kansas and spend a month there... SO READY!!


----------



## Kick them up

I look forward to this years thread as it is always interesting. Farmer got my beans planted and now I just gotta get cams hung next weekend. Clover is 2 foot tall and needs to be mowed too. 
Just got the new rig set up and getting ready to BH tune. This pic is from last year and I believe all three made it thru and the other is my 2015 buck from west KS. Hoping to see these guys this year!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Kick them up said:


> I look forward to this years thread as it is always interesting. Farmer got my beans planted and now I just gotta get cams hung next weekend. Clover is 2 foot tall and needs to be mowed too.
> Just got the new rig set up and getting ready to BH tune. This pic is from last year and I believe all three made it thru and the other is my 2015 buck from west KS. Hoping to see these guys this year!
> 
> View attachment 4486954


when did you plant your clover? was it established from last year?


----------



## Kick them up

ksgoosekillr said:


> when did you plant your clover? was it established from last year?


It's established from last years planting. I did find out using Arrest Herbicide helped with keeping the grass controlled thus giving the clover a good chance to mature. Just mowing an and occasional fert application.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Finally sat down and watched some hunting shows on dvr this past weekend. Watched 4 episodes of whitetail freaks. That got me pumped. Will purchase a new camera next month too.


----------



## ccamp8912

AintNoGriz said:


> Finally sat down and watched some hunting shows on dvr this past weekend. Watched 4 episodes of whitetail freaks. That got me pumped. Will purchase a new camera next month too.


Ditto on this. Couple of my favorite shows starting up again have given me the itch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

This guy has been around for 3 years now. He put on around 25" last year from 2014. This year he is way ahead of where he was last year on the same date. Hope the Mrs or I can get a bead on him this year. He was a 6x6 last year and he has added at least one more split this year.


----------



## KSQ2

Here's a look at him 6 months ago.


----------



## ksgobbler

Need a good fire in them cedars


----------



## mtneer man

I'm headed to hang some cameras in zone 7 in the next few weeks. Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

headed out this weekend to set up some new mineral sites. Hang up cameras. Little behind from years past. Been seeing several bach groups running around my properties.


----------



## aeast236

Got a couple decent bucks showing up the past three days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittstate23

KSQ2 said:


> Here's a look at him 6 months ago.


Awesome buck! Im interested to see what he turns into this year.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Was watching Chasing Whitetails and they were talking cold fronts, Drury guys are big into rising barometric pressures. 

Is there a weather app you guys use that not only shows pressure, but indicates rising/falling pressure? Also looking for one that shows hourly wind directions.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

AintNoGriz said:


> Was watching Chasing Whitetails and they were talking cold fronts, Drury guys are big into rising barometric pressures.
> 
> Is there a weather app you guys use that not only shows pressure, but indicates rising/falling pressure? Also looking for one that shows hourly wind directions.


im an avid watcher of pressure for fishing but not hunting. I dont understand the logic i guess. Pressure will be steady on clear blue days, and rise building into a front but once the front nears the pressure will fall and the weather will turn worse (rain, clouds, storms, snow etc). I see a ton of movement during the falling pressure portion and even before a front hits but i feel like its that portion where it just starts to fall that i see the most activity as the deer are trying to feed before the storm. I maybe see a slight uptick in movement after a storm where the pressure would be rising to steady off, but feel like my most active sits have been right when the wind shifts and the pressure just starts to fall.


----------



## JWilson90

Checking in for the 2016 thread. My account shows I'm a new user but my old account wont allow me to post (JWilson90). This summer has been a blur for me. Its probably going to be a rough season. Just got my cameras out Wednesday so im hoping i get an idea and pattern on a good one but very unlikely. I didnt get any scouting/prepping done this year, plus I lost one of my prime spots. Good thing is I've found a good spot on some public that doesnt get hunted much. This year Im taking a different mindset into deer season. I was an equipment junky and took dang near everything to a tree. This year its gonna be me, my bow, binos, and a rangefinder. maybe a grunt call during rut. Not going to spend a lot of money on the latest and greatest this year. I traded my Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo for a Bowtech invasion and some cash to help purchase some new golf equipment so the trade worked out well for me all around lol. Good Luck to all in 2016!!


----------



## SilentElk

Wish I could have camera's out in KS right now. In mid October I will have time to get to KS and hang a few camera's check a couple tree's to hand a stand over about 1, maybe 2 days to scout. Then I get to return a few weeks later and based on the camera's hunt for a 4 days or so and hope it all works out lol. The only saving grace is I have probably 1200 acres of private ground to hunt that hasn't been hunted in years. Not many tree's though..


----------



## Pittstate23

Excited for one last check of the trail cams before season and then spend the couple weeks prior to, trying to put a game plan together!


----------



## kansas_hick

Going to dig the cameras out and try to put them out next weekend. IF I can get someone to go with me as backup and look out for rattlers.So far in all the years I've been going to the farm haven't seen any but it's only a matter of time. Neighbor says there are some as big around as your arm. NO THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ksgobbler

Hung a stand today. Seeded turnips and radishes in the rain the other day. A few deer on camera nothing big.


----------



## KSQ2

Just heading home from vacation and when we get home it's time to get in the woods. 15 more stands to prep, fall plot spots to spray, and back to shooting every night. A week in Florida makes you ready to get back to the promised land!!!


----------



## KSQ2

Pittstate23 said:


> Awesome buck! Im interested to see what he turns into this year.


I finally got some more pics of this guy after him avoiding the camera for a little over a month. He looks good enough for me, though he didn't quite make the same jump he made last year. I'll post some pics the first of the week. 
I'm ready for this thread to blow up, about that time of year!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Pulled my cards for the first time this year yesterday.... the one thing that disturbed me was the lack of mature bucks. There are several bucks that I know made it thru rifle season last year that I was expecting I'd have velvet pics of that just weren't there... it's early yet so I'm hoping it's just a summer range issue.... This farm has been hit or miss for velvet pictures in the past but always produces come November. 

This is the only shooter I had on cam during the past 4 weeks (somewhat ironically I have no history with this deer so I don't know where he came from)... and one of only 2 mature bucks (the other being a 3 legged buck with a small wacky rack that's been around since 2012 which should make him 5.5 now)




















AintNoGriz said:


> Was watching Chasing Whitetails and they were talking cold fronts, Drury guys are big into rising barometric pressures.
> 
> Is there a weather app you guys use that not only shows pressure, but indicates rising/falling pressure? Also looking for one that shows hourly wind directions.


I use Weather Underground (not an app)...


----------



## Nelsonv

Man all of y'all have me jealous!! I lost my lease to an outfitter and haven't found another one yet. Being an out of state hunter it's tough to find one, drive and see it before it's already gone. But believe me I'll be back someday. I truly love hunting Kansas!!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

ksgoosekillr said:


> im an avid watcher of pressure for fishing but not hunting. I dont understand the logic i guess. Pressure will be steady on clear blue days, and rise building into a front but once the front nears the pressure will fall and the weather will turn worse (rain, clouds, storms, snow etc). I see a ton of movement during the falling pressure portion and even before a front hits but i feel like its that portion where it just starts to fall that i see the most activity as the deer are trying to feed before the storm. I maybe see a slight uptick in movement after a storm where the pressure would be rising to steady off, but feel like my most active sits have been right when the wind shifts and the pressure just starts to fall.


I'm not a guru like the Drury's and I don't have 13 phases that I worry about... I pay far more attention to temperature then I ever do barometric pressure... if it's near average to below and even well below, I want to be in a stand... if it's 10 degrees or more above normal, movement is typically suppressed... but I also don't hunt for a living so I take what days I can get. 

My ideal situation would be a strong cold front in November that pushes out unseasonably high temps followed by a cold high pressure dome that just sits and keeps daytime highs below normal... it's been my experience that deer will be up and on their feet as soon as the temps start changing.


----------



## Kick them up

Should I be concerned that I am not getting any pictures of my target deer from last year that I know made it since I have pics from after the season. This year my farmer planted milo which I know they like, but would the bucks have moved to find soybeans?? I moved a camera to my buddy farm who has bean planted to see if I can locate a shooter. I got plenty of doe and fawn pics but no good bucks that I normally do. This is Cecil from last year and I really want to see what he has this year for head gear. The other pic is 3 others that got walking papers last year and I cant find them now.


----------



## avluey

Finally got out on 23 July to put new batteries and cards in the cameras (one camera is still MIA and I'm still not sure if it's stolen or I just forgot to mark where I put it last) and put in 2 new mineral sites. Went back out yesterday as it's the last chance I'll get to make it out there until October as I'll be in Wyoming most of September. Spent 5 hours testing out my new back country pack, checking cards, installing another camera, and clearing out at least 100 saplings that sprouted into old shooting lanes. One of the new mineral sites is getting a decent amount of buck traffic including 3 new faces. 2 definitely mature fairly decent bucks and a goofy probably 3 year old who has a double brow on his left side. The split brow shoots forward kind of like an elk's. One of the mature bucks has split G2s on both sides and his left looks exactly like a mule deer. Other mature buck might be better than him. Will post them up later tonight. None of the old bucks that I know made it through the season have made an appearance yet. Doe/fawn numbers seem to be significantly up on camera and I jumped 2-3 different doe groups while hiking around. Hopefully in for a good season.


----------



## Just 1 More

Work weekend this weekend, stands, blinds, feeders, cameras etc..


----------



## ccamp8912

I hope to get out this week and put up my last two stands and trim a few lanes. Like always, wanted to have it done before now. Ready for cooler temps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

A few bucks are just starting to show up. Corn is still in and a lot of deer will not show up until it is harvested. 



















The one in the back looks good from behind.


----------



## avluey




----------



## JWilson90

Hoping to add some good pics tomorrow. Im going to check cams tomorrow and then put some new stands up. 

Side note.. what is you guys experiences with scrape drippers. I pee'd in some existing scrapes last year and put a cam on it and didnt get much action..


----------



## muliesflatties

Ive been runnin cams and settin up stands. Nothing big on camera yet. In the process of building a hay bale blind. Will post pics when its done. Gona be hard to beat the one I shot last year but I think its gona be another great year. Btw heres the one from last year.


----------



## avluey

muliesflatties said:


> Ive been runnin cams and settin up stands. Nothing big on camera yet. In the process of building a hay bale blind. Will post pics when its done. Gona be hard to beat the one I shot last year but I think its gona be another great year. Btw heres the one from last year.


What a buck, congrats!


----------



## Nelsonv

What did that stud score??


----------



## muliesflatties

Thanks, avluey. I scored him right at 183 gross, Nelsonv.


----------



## Nelsonv

Very nice


----------



## KSQ2

Pittstate23 said:


> Awesome buck! Im interested to see what he turns into this year.


Here's the latest pic Pitt. He looks like he could still do a little more growing. I'll be picking up the card sometime the next few days.


----------



## AintNoGriz

If you guys get bored, search the 2015 Kansas Thread. I have been going back through that to see when some people scored on their deer. Page 97 has some good deer posted. Looks like November 13/14 was a good day for some!


----------



## catscratch

^^^ since 1987 my best days are Nov 8th, 12th, and 25th. Next favorite days are the week after Christmas.


----------



## KSQ2

I'm becoming a bigger fan of thanksgiving week every year. Don't want to be done too early now! Lol


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Kick them up said:


> Should I be concerned that I am not getting any pictures of my target deer from last year that I know made it since I have pics from after the season. This year my farmer planted milo which I know they like, but would the bucks have moved to find soybeans?? I moved a camera to my buddy farm who has bean planted to see if I can locate a shooter. I got plenty of doe and fawn pics but no good bucks that I normally do. This is Cecil from last year and I really want to see what he has this year for head gear. The other pic is 3 others that got walking papers last year and I cant find them now.


I start getting concerned when the velvet comes off and the bucks I thought made it thru don't show back up hitting scrapes. It's fairly well established the bucks don't necessarily summer where they rut... there's been a few years where I don't have any velvet pictures on the farm I hunt. For instance, at the end of 2012 I ran a camera over a giant corn pile to see what had made it thru rifle season and I had 3 or 4 mature bucks so in 2013 I was stoked to start running cameras so I put them out in mid-July... when I checked them in mid-August I didn't have a single antlered deer. My first buck picture was Sept. 19 but from that point on I had several different shooters on camera. Similar story in 2014 except I held off on putting out cameras by a month and saved myself clicking thru 1000's of doe and fawn pictures. In 2015 I again waited until mid-August and literally the first deer I got on camera was a small velvet buck and the second was the droptine buck I ended up killing 3 months later... So this year I ran them in mid-July and have velvet pics of several young bucks and then the bigger one I posted previously. Ultimately, I think it comes down to available water on this farm. In 2013 and 2014 there was a pretty severe ongoing drought and no water on the farm. Last year the drought broke and this year has been very wet as well and I've been getting velvet pics but not necessarily of all the mature bucks that I believe will be around later. 

So, I guess what I'm saying is that I've not had a year yet when I didn't end up with mature/shooters on camera at some point after they shed their velvet even if I didn't have any velvet pictures. Many of which I have some amount of history with and many others that are completely foreign to me.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

KSQ2 said:


> I'm becoming a bigger fan of thanksgiving week every year. Don't want to be done too early now! Lol


I'm the same way every year around then i see some monsters out running that i never saw during my usual dates of the 7th thru the 14th. Every year i tell myself im going to hunt late this year and always end up tagging out before then.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

kscumminsdriver said:


> I start getting concerned when the velvet comes off and the bucks I thought made it thru don't show back up hitting scrapes. It's fairly well established the bucks don't necessarily summer where they rut... there's been a few years where I don't have any velvet pictures on the farm I hunt. For instance, at the end of 2012 I ran a camera over a giant corn pile to see what had made it thru rifle season and I had 3 or 4 mature bucks so in 2013 I was stoked to start running cameras so I put them out in mid-July... when I checked them in mid-August I didn't have a single antlered deer. My first buck picture was Sept. 19 but from that point on I had several different shooters on camera. Similar story in 2014 except I held off on putting out cameras by a month and saved myself clicking thru 1000's of doe and fawn pictures. In 2015 I again waited until mid-August and literally the first deer I got on camera was a small velvet buck and the second was the droptine buck I ended up killing 3 months later... So this year I ran them in mid-July and have velvet pics of several young bucks and then the bigger one I posted previously. Ultimately, I think it comes down to available water on this farm. In 2013 and 2014 there was a pretty severe ongoing drought and no water on the farm. Last year the drought broke and this year has been very wet as well and I've been getting velvet pics but not necessarily of all the mature bucks that I believe will be around later.
> 
> So, I guess what I'm saying is that I've not had a year yet when I didn't end up with mature/shooters on camera at some point after they shed their velvet even if I didn't have any velvet pictures. Many of which I have some amount of history with and many others that are completely foreign to me.


Every year i have ran mineral sites, and feeders, and salt blocks to take inventory of what is running around. The past few years i have been placing cameras outside of those areas on trails leading from bed to feed. Im starting to become a firm believer that mature bucks avoid any pressured area but will walk right through an 80 acre piece to get to the beans somehow missing every camera that is over the spots listed. A few have slipped up here and there and visited those site but the big 3 bucks on one of my pieces avoid them at all cost. Ive also noticed the larger bucks run in their own Bach group away from the rest. 

Dont be afraid to put a camera over a slightly used trail, its been paying off for me the last two seasons. I have been starting at the feed fields after a rain. Looking for large buck prints then back tracking the trail from there. Placing cameras further along the trail as the season progresses. If i dont catch a mature buck on the camera in a two week window im moving it to the next trail. Time consuming but it has shown me those mature bucks are still walking through to get to the food.


----------



## blark1988

Here is one I have on cam this year in Zone 7... I am probably going to let him walk but is still a nice deer to look at.


----------



## Kick them up

Thanks, and I did make some adjustments and got a camera on another farm with has a good crop of beans going!



ksgoosekillr said:


> Every year i have ran mineral sites, and feeders, and salt blocks to take inventory of what is running around. The past few years i have been placing cameras outside of those areas on trails leading from bed to feed. Im starting to become a firm believer that mature bucks avoid any pressured area but will walk right through an 80 acre piece to get to the beans somehow missing every camera that is over the spots listed. A few have slipped up here and there and visited those site but the big 3 bucks on one of my pieces avoid them at all cost. Ive also noticed the larger bucks run in their own Bach group away from the rest.
> 
> Dont be afraid to put a camera over a slightly used trail, its been paying off for me the last two seasons. I have been starting at the feed fields after a rain. Looking for large buck prints then back tracking the trail from there. Placing cameras further along the trail as the season progresses. If i dont catch a mature buck on the camera in a two week window im moving it to the next trail. Time consuming but it has shown me those mature bucks are still walking through to get to the food.


----------



## Adahy

Another suggestion would be to just get rid of the bait and mineral site's. Plenty of spots for a camera on trails, field edges, scrapes, and rubs etc.

Do any of you think for a minute that there aren't enough crops and browse for KS deer to survive? What did they do before y'all started poisoning the herd, "dumbing them down", and training them like dogs or barn yard animals to come to a feed pile? CWD is out of control in NW Kansas, and there's a reason why baiting is now illegal on public land and in over half of the states.

Learn to hunt and observe without this crutch, it will be better for all of us...our children...their children...the health of the herd...and your soul.


----------



## ksgobbler

I'll have to admit if CWD wiped out every deer in the state I wouldn't loose any sleep over it.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Adahy said:


> Another suggestion would be to just get rid of the bait and mineral site's. Plenty of spots for a camera on trails, field edges, scrapes, and rubs etc.
> 
> Do any of you think for a minute that there aren't enough crops and browse for KS deer to survive? What did they do before y'all started poisoning the herd, "dumbing them down", and training them like dogs or barn yard animals to come to a feed pile? CWD is out of control in NW Kansas, and there's a reason why baiting is now illegal on public land and in over half of the states.
> 
> Learn to hunt and observe without this crutch, it will be better for all of us...our children...their children...the health of the herd...and your soul.


good lord go troll somewhere else. there is plenty of crops where i hunt. Go chase your speed goats and muleys on that side of the state. im tired of you preaching your garbage. no one cares about your opinion. Im going to hunt how i wish to hunt as will my children. The deer herd on the properties i manage is crazy to the point of a dozen of more nuisance tags are issued every year. They are doing just fine. Why dont you actually go research where CWD originated and pick your fight over there. tired of typing replies to you in every thread

AS far back as i can read you have been finding any and every post about baiting and doing this. Do you contribute anything worth a crap here? or just more negative opinions that dont agree with how YOU do things?


----------



## zap

ksgobbler said:


> I'll have to admit if CWD wiped out every deer in the state I wouldn't loose any sleep over it.


ukey:


----------



## Adahy

ksgoosekillr said:


> good lord go troll somewhere else. there is plenty of crops where i hunt. Go chase your speed goats and muleys on that side of the state. im tired of you preaching your garbage. no one cares about your opinion. Im going to hunt how i wish to hunt as will my children. The deer herd on the properties i manage is crazy to the point of a dozen of more nuisance tags are issued every year. They are doing just fine. Why dont you actually go research where CWD originated and pick your fight over there. tired of typing replies to you in every thread
> 
> AS far back as i can read you have been finding any and every post about baiting and doing this. Do you contribute anything worth a crap here? or just more negative opinions that dont agree with how YOU do things?


Just trying to help you bro. You need to think about the long term effects of your weakness. It's sad to me that you and others can't figure out a way to kill or even get pictures of deer without cheating or jeopardizing their health.

I'm going to go out on a limb here...do you hunt geese? Can you think of a reason as to why it isn't legal to bait geese?


----------



## kda082

One is illegal, the other isn't. No cheating involved. And i think we're all trying to jeopardize their health with an arrow in the lungs.


----------



## Adahy

kda082 said:


> One is illegal, the other isn't. No cheating involved. And i think we're all trying to jeopardize their health with an arrow in the lungs.


Why is it illegal? True we are all trying to kill one...but some of us are actually hunting them.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Adahy said:


> Why is it illegal? True we are all trying to kill one...but some of us are actually hunting them.


every time you speak i am going to post a picture of bucks eating from corn. i cant figure out how to get pictures otherwise so i will continue to "cheat" 
i think the one of the left has CCD (cronic corn disease)


----------



## snoman4

ksgoosekillr said:


> every time you speak i am going to post a picture of bucks eating from corn. i cant figure out how to get pictures otherwise so i will continue to "cheat"
> i think the one of the left has CCD (cronic corn disease)



Haha great idea!!!!


----------



## Adahy




----------



## ksgoosekillr

Adahy said:


> View attachment 4684601


and another..... "OH look yellow acorns"


----------



## Adahy

ksgoosekillr said:


> and another..... "OH look yellow acorns"


All good brother, if you need help with hunting a deer or posting a picture just let me know...I'm here to help.


----------



## JWilson90

How many of you guys are seeing corn come out in your area? Local farmers here have sort of started cutting theirs. It feels really early for it to be coming out but maybe in past years I just never noticed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr

JWilson90 said:


> How many of you guys are seeing corn come out in your area? Local farmers here have sort of started cutting theirs. It feels really early for it to be coming out but maybe in past years I just never noticed it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seen a few fields being chopped for silage. Other than that way too earlier for anything else.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Adahy said:


> All good brother, if you need help with hunting a deer or posting a picture just let me know...I'm here to help.


Im good thanks though have both of those covered pretty well. I think it is funny though you assume because i feed deer that i dont understand how to hunt them or can not tag a buck without them. I have exclusive rights to 3200 acres in central Kansas that i manage strictly for whitetails and Turkeys. I used to guide and now just take out people i know. I have 4 feeders, 5 salt blocks and one mineral site and one food plot with 15 cameras rolling in various places. I also have 32 stands set up across that ground with only 4 stands over those sites. In the past 16 years of bow hunting i have only taken 1 buck near a feeder. the other 14 were taken in funnels, pinch points, ridge tops, saddles, and field edges. The one year i didnt tag a buck i dislocated my shoulder during early season and couldnt draw my bow. This isnt a bragging session, im blessed with some amazing ground and im fortunate to have rights to it. My point is dont judge someone based off of posts online they dont tell the whole story. IF you would have paid attention over the years here on AT i have talked about everything ive wrote here and then some. 

oh i almost forgot......


----------



## BigDeer

Adahy said:


> View attachment 4684601


Irony...

You bust balls for using corn as cheating or those that use corn aren't real hunters, yet you steal a pic, change the wording and use it (cheating) instead of making your own image....


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BigDeer said:


> Irony...
> 
> You bust balls for using corn as cheating or those that use corn aren't real hunters, yet you steal a pic, change the wording and use it (cheating) instead of making your own image....


BigDeer he does make some fantastic points


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

JWilson90 said:


> How many of you guys are seeing corn come out in your area? Local farmers here have sort of started cutting theirs. It feels really early for it to be coming out but maybe in past years I just never noticed it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I seen some silage being cut in a few fields when i was out last weekend.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

ksgoosekillr said:


> Im good thanks though have both of those covered pretty well. I think it is funny though you assume because i feed deer that i dont understand how to hunt them or can not tag a buck without them. I have exclusive rights to 3200 acres in central Kansas that i manage strictly for whitetails and Turkeys. I used to guide and now just take out people i know. I have 4 feeders, 5 salt blocks and one mineral site and one food plot with 15 cameras rolling in various places. I also have 32 stands set up across that ground with only 4 stands over those sites. In the past 16 years of bow hunting i have only taken 1 buck near a feeder. the other 14 were taken in funnels, pinch points, ridge tops, saddles, and field edges. The one year i didnt tag a buck i dislocated my shoulder during early season and couldnt draw my bow. This isnt a bragging session, im blessed with some amazing ground and im fortunate to have rights to it. My point is dont judge someone based off of posts online they dont tell the whole story. IF you would have paid attention over the years here on AT i have talked about everything ive wrote here and then some.
> 
> oh i almost forgot......


That's some awesome looking cover you have in the background of that picture man!! Beddding cover close by?


----------



## NYyotekiller

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it back out to Kansas this year after having an awesome hunt last year, but will most certainly be back next year. I had my first child born two weeks ago, and he is going to keep me busy for most of the fall. Good luck to everyone, and I'll be watching this thread with anticipation seeing how the season goes for everyone.


----------



## BigDeer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> BigDeer he does make some fantastic points


Are you his daddy????


----------



## palmatedbuck04

NYyotekiller said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it back out to Kansas this year after having an awesome hunt last year, but will most certainly be back next year. I had my first child born two weeks ago, and he is going to keep me busy for most of the fall. Good luck to everyone, and I'll be watching this thread with anticipation seeing how the season goes for everyone.


Congrats on your new born!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BigDeer said:


> Are you his daddy????


No but i did stay at a Holiday inn express last night


----------



## ksgoosekillr

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> That's some awesome looking cover you have in the background of that picture man!! Beddding cover close by?


Mostly overgrown pasture with a mix of crp. In that area they prefer to bed in the thickets on the hills. or smack in the middle of the cedars as it gets colder.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

palmatedbuck04 said:


> bigdeer he does make some fantastic opinions based on how he prefers to hunt


fify


----------



## BigDeer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> No but i did stay at a Holiday inn express last night


Approved then...


----------



## hunterhewi

ksgoosekillr said:


> Seen a few fields being chopped for silage. Other than that way too earlier for anything else.


Unless they are cutting high moisture


----------



## hunterhewi

Gotta love the chest thumpers on here because their way is superior to others. If they dont use corn then they are "a hunter" lmfao


----------



## BigDeer

The corn I saw in SE KS looked awful, I'm sure there are a lot cutting silage.


----------



## hunterhewi

Was it dryland? If so it will be turning brown and ears will be starting to hang down. Itll be ready to cut around here in 2-3 weeks


----------



## ikeinks

Yep silage and high moisture corn starting to come out. I have a few cams out, nothing big yet. Going to put out some CORN this weekend where I already have SALT BLOCKS. Hope that's okay with everyone.


----------



## BigDeer

hunterhewi said:


> Was it dryland? If so it will be turning brown and ears will be starting to hang down. Itll be ready to cut around here in 2-3 weeks


Yeah brown and about 4 foot high, heads looked awful too. Maybe just those few patches though??


----------



## mtneer man

Rolling out Saturday to check cameras and hang some stands


----------



## hunterhewi

BigDeer said:


> Yeah brown and about 4 foot high, heads looked awful too. Maybe just those few patches though??


Coulda been planted early or not gotten enough rain


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Adahy said:


> Another suggestion would be to just get rid of the bait and mineral site's. Plenty of spots for a camera on trails, field edges, scrapes, and rubs etc.
> 
> Do any of you think for a minute that there aren't enough crops and browse for KS deer to survive? What did they do before y'all started poisoning the herd, "dumbing them down", and training them like dogs or barn yard animals to come to a feed pile? CWD is out of control in NW Kansas, and there's a reason why baiting is now illegal on public land and in over half of the states.
> 
> Learn to hunt and observe without this crutch, it will be better for all of us...our children...their children...the health of the herd...and your soul.




Couple things: 

1) I take pictures in the summer over minerals and corn. And I'll throw a little corn out occasionally during hunting season as well. So if you want to write off my abilities or knowledge as a hunter, feel free.

2) You should listen to the 100% Wild Podcast from a couple weeks ago with Dr. Grant Woods. He makes the point that baiting could actually cut down on the spread of CWD. His point is that deer that are baited have a smaller core area. Deer without bait have a larger area therefore they spread CWD potentially to more deer because they come into contact with more deer. He wasn't saying this was 100% gospel truth but that it was one possibility on dealing with slowing it down. He cited a study from somewhere up north (Wyoming, Montana, Idaho. I can't remember for sure) where researchers found a mule deer herd that was losing 19% of its population to CWD per year and within 40 years this entire herd was going to be extinct. Here is the kicker: they are located on public land where baiting is illegal. So its spreading like crazy without the help of people "poisoning" them. 

Something to think about.


----------



## BigDeer

hunterhewi said:


> Coulda been planted early or not gotten enough rain


Copy


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

ksgobbler said:


> I'll have to admit if CWD wiped out every deer in the state I wouldn't loose any sleep over it.


Are you trolling or are you serious?


----------



## Adahy

Goose and Hoyt, I'm sure you are good guys and that you do in fact know what hunting is, won't argue that. 

However...yes however...the old tired excuses are troubling and once again prove my point. You say "I don't hunt near the feeders/only one buck killed over a feeder" or "I only sprinkle a little bit out", c'mon cheating is cheating and what's sad is that you don't need it, you say you don't need it, but you still do it?

The reason you can't hunt geese or most waterfowl over bait is because it's too easy, unsporting, and the population would take an unnecessary hit. When they want to get rid of Snow's they allow longer seasons, no plugs, electronic calls and in some cases "shooting" over feed. 

You are training animals via their stomachs, to come to a pre-determined location repeatedly, and can even program and predict timing...what in the world does that have to do with the thrill of pursuit or the challenge of "outsmarting" your quarry? Nothing. The CWD discussion mentioned is not something I've heard of, or would consider as valid. There are so many things we don't know about that disease, and it's certainly getting worse in many area's including KS. If you could stop one case you should try...unless you just don't care about hunting cervid's like the one commenter... who's "hanging a stand" out the other side of his mouth.

People should take a little more pride in themselves, realize that not everything is guaranteed in this life and that working for something holds merit. Your kids or friends should also understand this, and will respect you much more in the end. We are fighting a lot of battles as hunters, and I would bet my left ___ that you don't tell people the truth about how you got that "big buck" on your wall because you know it would be perceived as cheating...tell me I'm wrong.

There's a reason you bait, it's to give you an advantage, but it's an unfair advantage and you wouldn't do it if that weren't the case.

I'll stop here(unless provoked ) because I do hope that those hunting Kansas have a good season, treat her like she were your own, and enjoy the WILDlife!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Adahy said:


> Goose and Hoyt, I'm sure you are good guys and that you do in fact know what hunting is, won't argue that.
> 
> However...yes however...the old tired excuses are troubling and once again prove my point. You say "I don't hunt near the feeders/only one buck killed over a feeder" or "I only sprinkle a little bit out", c'mon cheating is cheating and what's sad is that you don't need it, you say you don't need it, but you still do it?
> 
> The reason you can't hunt geese or most waterfowl over bait is because it's too easy, unsporting, and the population would take an unnecessary hit. When they want to get rid of Snow's they allow longer seasons, no plugs, electronic calls and in some cases "shooting" over feed.
> 
> You are training animals via their stomachs, to come to a pre-determined location repeatedly, and can even program and predict timing...what in the world does that have to do with the thrill of pursuit or the challenge of "outsmarting" your quarry? Nothing. The CWD discussion mentioned is not something I've heard of, or would consider as valid. There are so many things we don't know about that disease, and it's certainly getting worse in many area's including KS. If you could stop one case you should try...unless you just don't care about hunting cervid's like the one commenter... who's "hanging a stand" out the other side of his mouth.
> 
> People should take a little more pride in themselves, realize that not everything is guaranteed in this life and that working for something holds merit. Your kids or friends should also understand this, and will respect you much more in the end. We are fighting a lot of battles as hunters, and I would bet my left ___ that you don't tell people the truth about how you got that "big buck" on your wall because you know it would be perceived as cheating...tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> There's a reason you bait, it's to give you an advantage, but it's an unfair advantage and you wouldn't do it if that weren't the case.
> 
> I'll stop here(unless provoked ) because I do hope that those hunting Kansas have a good season, treat her like she were your own, and enjoy the WILDlife!


So if he just told you he killed a buck over it and I said that the deer I killed 2 years ago was headed towards it, who gets the left___? Just curious.

Here's my issue. You say we are fighting battles as hunters and I agree with that. But we spend more time fighting amongst ourselves over bait/crossbows/rifles/treestands vs spot and stalk et. We are our own worse enemy. And I would argue that you calling people who are following the rules that they are "Cheaters" does more to harm our sport in the eyes of a non hunters than anything else. Anti hunters get on here and see one hunter call another hunter a cheater and another says the same to another and before we know it, they're using that against each other. You can turn your nose up at people who don't hunt like you. That's your right. Just like its my right to say if you want to hunt over 200#'s of corn, go for it. If you don't, don't. Until we can come together and not fight amongst each other, we can't expect to defeat those that want to stop our way of life. 

As far as valid arguments over CWD, I would say Dr. Woods knows more than any of us do. He isn't saying that he is 100% right. But the case he makes is thought provoking. You should at least listen to it before you write it off.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

So i recently was invited to hunt Kansas by a member here on A/T.i am very grateful for hs offer,he doesnt know me from Adam but made the offer because we have similar hunting styles.not to many guys here have this kind of generosity.My queston is what is the NR application process like,do u need preference points,and is the draw guaranteed? There are some real good guys here on A/T


----------



## BigDeer

Draw is not guaranteed. Basically you pick your hunting unit and two adjoining units that have the most tags as 2nd pref and 3rd pref. Then you get two more units to pick from with additional 2nd and 3rd pref. So basically you rotate the order of those 3 units from the first line. If you don't get drawn in Unit 10 (the one you want to hunt) but do in 11 or 14, you can use that tag in unit 10 because they are adjoining units. Gives you more chances instead of just putting down one unit once and that's it.

ie. (just using random units, not sure if these touch)

1. Unit 10 2nd Pref. Unit 11 3rd Pref. Unit 14

2. Unit 11 2nd Pref. Unit 14 3rd Pref. Unit 10

3. Unit 14 2nd Pref. Unit 10 3rd Pref. Unit 11

I didn't know that last year and just put down one unit for my son and left the rest blank, he didn't get drawn. This year I did it like above and he got his tag along with a buddy going for the first time.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So i recently was invited to hunt Kansas by a member here on A/T.i am very grateful for hs offer,he doesnt know me from Adam but made the offer because we have similar hunting styles.not to many guys here have this kind of generosity.My queston is what is the NR application process like,do u need preference points,and is the draw guaranteed? There are some real good guys here on A/T


This should help: http://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/Applications-and-Fees/Deer

If I am not mistaken this year or last year was the first year that there more applications for non resident tags than there were tags issued. Something like 18,000 tags and around 20k applicants. You could check and see if there are any leftover tags in the unit you are wanting to hunt in. Good luck!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Nelsonv

Adahy said:


> Goose and Hoyt, I'm sure you are good guys and that you do in fact know what hunting is, won't argue that.
> 
> However...yes however...the old tired excuses are troubling and once again prove my point. You say "I don't hunt near the feeders/only one buck killed over a feeder" or "I only sprinkle a little bit out", c'mon cheating is cheating and what's sad is that you don't need it, you say you don't need it, but you still do it?
> 
> The reason you can't hunt geese or most waterfowl over bait is because it's too easy, unsporting, and the population would take an unnecessary hit. When they want to get rid of Snow's they allow longer seasons, no plugs, electronic calls and in some cases "shooting" over feed.
> 
> You are training animals via their stomachs, to come to a pre-determined location repeatedly, and can even program and predict timing...what in the world does that have to do with the thrill of pursuit or the challenge of "outsmarting" your quarry? Nothing. The CWD discussion mentioned is not something I've heard of, or would consider as valid. There are so many things we don't know about that disease, and it's certainly getting worse in many area's including KS. If you could stop one case you should try...unless you just don't care about hunting cervid's like the one commenter... who's "hanging a stand" out the other side of his mouth.
> 
> People should take a little more pride in themselves, realize that not everything is guaranteed in this life and that working for something holds merit. Your kids or friends should also understand this, and will respect you much more in the end. We are fighting a lot of battles as hunters, and I would bet my left ___ that you don't tell people the truth about how you got that "big buck" on your wall because you know it would be perceived as cheating...tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> There's a reason you bait, it's to give you an advantage, but it's an unfair advantage and you wouldn't do it if that weren't the case.
> 
> I'll stop here(unless provoked ) because I do hope that those hunting Kansas have a good season, treat her like she were your own, and enjoy the WILDlife!


Then quit hunting ducks and geese with decoys and calls. Just hunt fly ways and open water or pot holes. If you're dead set on fare chase give me your decoys. You use decoys because it brings the birds to a predetermined location easy for you to shoot. That's no different than corn. You're trying to get an edge on the birds the same way.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Adahy said:


> Goose and Hoyt, I'm sure you are good guys and that you do in fact know what hunting is, won't argue that.
> 
> However...yes however...the old tired excuses are troubling and once again prove my point. You say "I don't hunt near the feeders/only one buck killed over a feeder" or "I only sprinkle a little bit out", c'mon cheating is cheating and what's sad is that you don't need it, you say you don't need it, but you still do it?
> 
> The reason you can't hunt geese or most waterfowl over bait is because it's too easy, unsporting, and the population would take an unnecessary hit. When they want to get rid of Snow's they allow longer seasons, no plugs, electronic calls and in some cases "shooting" over feed.
> 
> You are training animals via their stomachs, to come to a pre-determined location repeatedly, and can even program and predict timing...what in the world does that have to do with the thrill of pursuit or the challenge of "outsmarting" your quarry? Nothing. The CWD discussion mentioned is not something I've heard of, or would consider as valid. There are so many things we don't know about that disease, and it's certainly getting worse in many area's including KS. If you could stop one case you should try...unless you just don't care about hunting cervid's like the one commenter... who's "hanging a stand" out the other side of his mouth.
> 
> People should take a little more pride in themselves, realize that not everything is guaranteed in this life and that working for something holds merit. Your kids or friends should also understand this, and will respect you much more in the end. We are fighting a lot of battles as hunters, and I would bet my left ___ that you don't tell people the truth about how you got that "big buck" on your wall because you know it would be perceived as cheating...tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> There's a reason you bait, it's to give you an advantage, but it's an unfair advantage and you wouldn't do it if that weren't the case.
> 
> I'll stop here(unless provoked ) because I do hope that those hunting Kansas have a good season, treat her like she were your own, and enjoy the WILDlife!



nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## ksgoosekillr

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So i recently was invited to hunt Kansas by a member here on A/T.i am very grateful for hs offer,he doesnt know me from Adam but made the offer because we have similar hunting styles.not to many guys here have this kind of generosity.My queston is what is the NR application process like,do u need preference points,and is the draw guaranteed? There are some real good guys here on A/T


generous offer, wish it wasnt too late for this year but i believe i saw on the KDWPT site all leftover tags are gone for this season. 

Muleys or Whitetails?


----------



## AintNoGriz

Now this morning feels like fall.......

Gonna go out this afternoon and take a look at a few of my stands at one spot. May decide to move a couple around.


----------



## kstatemallards

Debating hard on whether or not to go after this 4.5 year old. He could be 170+ next year. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Nice buck mallards. Like to see him in hard horned. Tough call.


----------



## hunterhewi

Felt great this morning! In waiting to hear back on 2 new properties that look and sound promising. Hope i can get them


----------



## Hawkfarm

Neighbor has just got trail cam pics of a buck that is shedding velvet. I'm going to pull camera cards on Monday.


----------



## ngurb

anybody have any word on the corn being out... really hoping its gone buy the opener.


----------



## hunterhewi

Only corn coming out now is silage and high moisture most irrigated corn will still be another good 3-4 weeks. Dryland a bit sooner


----------



## KSQ2

Depends on what part of the state, corn is coming out like crazy in SE Kansas.


----------



## hunterhewi

Probably silage and high moisture corn


----------



## ngurb

how would a guy know what kind of corn it is? i know 2 weeks ago when i went out to check cams, the corn was all brown already. 
if the corn came out of the area it would sure push the deer back into the draws better. there were a bunch of deer on corn last trip.


----------



## adubree86

Got s super late start this year. Didn't put cams out until today. 1 camera I accidentally left out has been taking pics since Jan. Nothing special on it. There was one super tall dude. Took advantage of the cool morning and cut an entrance/exit trail to a stand deep in the woods. Also touched up shooting lanes at old stands, hung 1 new stand and cleared shooting lanes. Won't touch the property now until Oct 1st.


----------



## ngurb

adubree86 said:


> Got s super late start this year. Didn't put cams out until today. 1 camera I accidentally left out has been taking pics since Jan. Nothing special on it. There was one super tall dude. Took advantage of the cool morning and cut an entrance/exit trail to a stand deep in the woods. Also touched up shooting lanes at old stands, hung 1 new stand and cleared shooting lanes. Won't touch the property now until Oct 1st.


why oct 1? doesnt it open sept 12?


----------



## adubree86

[/QUOTE]
"why oct 1? doesnt it open sept 12?"[/QUOTE]

Ya it does open Sept 12 but I want to give it plenty of time to get back to normal after all of today's noise.


----------



## kstatemallards

AintNoGriz said:


> Nice buck mallards. Like to see him in hard horned. Tough call.


Yeah he's never had any mass. If I new the neighbors wouldn't whack him I wouldn't think twice about it. I'd rather kill a mature 140 8 point to be honest. 

This buck has sick potential. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb

ive got the same problem. my highest scoring deer is much younger than several older 8pts and a 7pt that are around 140. i just hope to not see him, but it is the deer i have the most pics of. i guess in the moment ill either pass him, or kill him.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

some corn is coming out... moisture content of 16%... talked to a guy who runs an elevator tonight...


----------



## palmatedbuck04

ksgoosekillr said:


> generous offer, wish it wasnt too late for this year but i believe i saw on the KDWPT site all leftover tags are gone for this season.
> 
> Muleys or Whitetails?


Im assuming whitetails but ill have to ask Adahy to comfirm.thats was a great offer he made top notch guy!


----------



## NC Kansas

ngurb said:


> how would a guy know what kind of corn it is? i know 2 weeks ago when i went out to check cams, the corn was all brown already.
> if the corn came out of the area it would sure push the deer back into the draws better. there were a bunch of deer on corn last trip.


It's not the type of corn, it's how it's harvested. Silage is chopped into cattle feed. Usually comes out now or when the stalk begins firing up turning brown from green. High moisture is picked when the corn hasn't dried down yet. Feed lots like to buy it. Most corn will be harvested the traditional way beginning in the next few weeks. Will start south and move north. I'm in northern Kansas and I think harvest will begin around 9/15. Drier areas sooner.


----------



## ngurb

NC Kansas said:


> It's not the type of corn, it's how it's harvested. Silage is chopped into cattle feed. Usually comes out now or when the stalk begins firing up turning brown from green. High moisture is picked when the corn hasn't dried down yet. Feed lots like to buy it. Most corn will be harvested the traditional way beginning in the next few weeks. Will start south and move north. I'm in northern Kansas and I think harvest will begin around 9/15. Drier areas sooner.


thanks. that explains it.


----------



## ikeinks

I'm going to check some cameras today or tomorrow and hopefully I have something big on them. Love this cool weather!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adubree86

Nothing to really get overly excited for. This is just one spot. Have camera soaking in 5 other spots but this is typically my best early season stand.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Moved a stand and hung a camera this past weekend and guess what showed up on my arms? Dang I hate poison ivy...........


----------



## ngurb

AintNoGriz said:


> Moved a stand and hung a camera this past weekend and guess what showed up on my arms? Dang I hate poison ivy...........


i got it on my arm and hip on the last cam i put up. i saw it and tried to be careful, fail. just getting over mine. now to not get it again pulling the cam...


----------



## JWilson90

AintNoGriz said:


> Moved a stand and hung a camera this past weekend and guess what showed up on my arms? Dang I hate poison ivy...........


I know exactly how the poison ivy thing goes. Currently battling it now after hanging a stand last week. Luckily i hung the stand with long sleeves on or it would be worse. Why on earth poison ivy is on this earth i will never know. Good luck getting it dried up quick. I use Technu products and they work pretty well. usually dried up in 3-5 days if caught right after contact. I didnt start doctoring mine until about 3 days after contacting it and it sucks lol. The things we endure to try and kill a deer lol.


----------



## Hawkfarm

A buck freshly shed with velvet still hanging on August 22 and another buck just starting to shed that same night.


----------



## KSQ2

Exciting!!!
Now, if we could just get some rain down here with that velvet shedding!!


----------



## kstatemallards

I was really hoping to get my daughter a buck with full velvet in youth season. All my bucks are still fully velvet. Hopefully they hold for a couple more weeks. (fingers crossed)


----------



## ngurb

yeah, cool bucks, but i was hoping they hold velvet a little longer. usually switch up summer patterns when they shed. was hoping for a couple sits based on summer movements.


----------



## hunterhewi

Very rarely will you get bucks to hold velvet into mid sept here in KS


----------



## kstatemallards

hunterhewi said:


> Very rarely will you get bucks to hold velvet into mid sept here in KS


True, however last year I had an 8 point that still had velvet around the 23 of September. Most seem to drop right around the first week of September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb

i guess ill know next week when i check my cams... not holding my breath...


----------



## kscumminsdriver

This does seem maybe a week early for velvet shedding to me... I usually don't get hard antler pics until the first week of september...


----------



## JWilson90

i just wish i had some bucks on camera to join in on the velvet shedding topic


----------



## ksgobbler

KSQ2 said:


> Exciting!!!
> Now, if we could just get some rain down here with that velvet shedding!!


We got rain and hail. Had a stone in the yard almost softball size. Rest was golfball to ping pong ball sized.


----------



## KSQ2

ksgobbler said:


> We got rain and hail. Had a stone in the yard almost softball size. Rest was golfball to ping pong ball sized.


Wow!! We'll take some of the rain w/o that!
Rain missed us here in big Tyro, KS again. It's crazy, every time I look at the radar it seems NW Kansas is getting it rain again, and down here in "monsoon" country we can't buy a rain. Independence, 15 miles north gets an inch and a half a week, go figure!


----------



## letemgrow

Anyone hunted the Linn County Park Special Archery? Drew for that and drove down around it yesterday to check the place out. Always wanted to hunt a park of some sort and now's my chance!! 

Also, putting in some work at Hillsdale where I had some great hunts in November last year, including a 160" 8 and a few other mature bucks. Going to be exciting narrowing down spots over the past 3 years out there.


----------



## catscratch

We've gotten 3.5in in the last two nights while a friend a few miles west of us has only gotten an inch. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

JWilson90 said:


> I know exactly how the poison ivy thing goes. Currently battling it now after hanging a stand last week. Luckily i hung the stand with long sleeves on or it would be worse. Why on earth poison ivy is on this earth i will never know. Good luck getting it dried up quick. I use Technu products and they work pretty well. usually dried up in 3-5 days if caught right after contact. I didnt start doctoring mine until about 3 days after contacting it and it sucks lol. The things we endure to try and kill a deer lol.


The best think to use is a washcloth and Dawn dish detergent on any area that was exposed while on your trip to the woods. Dawn breaks down the urishol oils that cause the reaction. Scrub the area vigorously for 60 to 90 seconds. Then us Ivy Dry spray. I have found this method works better than Technu..Calamine...or diphenhydramine based products.

In all the years ive hunted Kansas...which is 16 this year I have never seen poison ivy which is crazy to me....the stuff grows like fescue here in the South

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## muliesflatties

Finished up my bale blind last night. I am able to pull the bow back in it but haven't shot out of it. Gona deploy it either today or tomorrow and I will do some shooting out of it just to see how it is. Mainly it will be a nice cozy spot to fill some doe tags during the rifle season.


----------



## KSQ2

U


muliesflatties said:


> View attachment 4726409
> 
> View attachment 4726425
> 
> 
> Finished up my bale blind last night. I am able to pull the bow back in it but haven't shot out of it. Gona deploy it either today or tomorrow and I will do some shooting out of it just to see how it is. Mainly it will be a nice cozy spot to fill some doe tags during the rifle season.


Looks good! Are you only gonna use it for doe hunting? Windows look kind of small for archery.


----------



## KSQ2

catscratch said:


> We've gotten 3.5in in the last two nights while a friend a few miles west of us has only gotten an inch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Glad to hear you've continued to get good rain. Radar has looked good out your way, please put your magnet away when the next front comes through though. Lol


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

kscumminsdriver said:


> This does seem maybe a week early for velvet shedding to me... I usually don't get hard antler pics until the first week of september...


Agreed, they usually start shedding velvet at the end of the first week in September. Might have to change plans for the youth hunt next weekend.


----------



## swkslampe

muliesflatties said:


> View attachment 4726409
> 
> View attachment 4726425
> 
> 
> Finished up my bale blind last night. I am able to pull the bow back in it but haven't shot out of it. Gona deploy it either today or tomorrow and I will do some shooting out of it just to see how it is. Mainly it will be a nice cozy spot to fill some doe tags during the rifle season.


Sweet! I just bought supplies yesterday gonna try to build one today.


----------



## aeast236

Gotta love trespassers. I missed them by 40 minutes. Luckily my cam was still there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letemgrow

muliesflatties said:


> View attachment 4726409
> 
> View attachment 4726425
> 
> 
> Finished up my bale blind last night. I am able to pull the bow back in it but haven't shot out of it. Gona deploy it either today or tomorrow and I will do some shooting out of it just to see how it is. Mainly it will be a nice cozy spot to fill some doe tags during the rifle season.


Sweet setup there!!!


----------



## kstatemallards

snoman4 said:


> The best think to use is a washcloth and Dawn dish detergent on any area that was exposed while on your trip to the woods. Dawn breaks down the urishol oils that cause the reaction. Scrub the area vigorously for 60 to 90 seconds. Then us Ivy Dry spray. I have found this method works better than Technu..Calamine...or diphenhydramine based products.
> 
> In all the years ive hunted Kansas...which is 16 this year I have never seen poison ivy which is crazy to me....the stuff grows like fescue here in the South
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Never seen poison ivy!?!?! If I walk into your property I'll surely find it. 

Just got a prescription for prednisone for the second time this year. I'll catch it if I just start thinking about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

kstatemallards said:


> Never seen poison ivy!?!?! If I walk into your property I'll surely find it.
> 
> Just got a prescription for prednisone for the second time this year. I'll catch it if I just start thinking about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My property here in Florida is loaded with it. I have never seen it North of Salina where I currently hunt or where I used to hunt in Fall River down in Greenwood county.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

snoman4 said:


> My property here in Florida is loaded with it. I have never seen it North of Salina where I currently hunt or where I used to hunt in Fall River down in Greenwood county.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I assure you, it's there. I hunt a week each year south of Beloit and it's there, just a little harder to spot in November.


----------



## letemgrow

Anyone here hunted the Linn County Park Special Archery? Drew for that tag this year and just curious what to expect. Drove down and checked the place out the other day and by looking at some aerials.


----------



## JWilson90

kstatemallards said:


> Never seen poison ivy!?!?! If I walk into your property I'll surely find it.
> 
> Just got a prescription for prednisone for the second time this year. I'll catch it if I just start thinking about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could find it and contact it through google maps lol. Stuff jumps on me I swear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Got 2 stands ready to go. Still need to put up my ground blind, and possibly a 2nd ground blind on the north end. I am ready to go.


----------



## ngurb

ksgobbler said:


> Got 2 stands ready to go. Still need to put up my ground blind, and possibly a 2nd ground blind on the north end. I am ready to go.


nice. ive got a few places scouted out, now to hang some gear this upcoming weekend. 
anyone else getting pics of bucks that are shed?


----------



## aeast236

Got this one on cam that has lost its velvet. Smaller bucks have as well. Didn't get last three days though because camera went nuts taking pictures of blowing grass.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

We had one buck shedding his velvet on August 18th. I'll post some pics tomorrow. 
We've been hard at it, we have 11 of 16 stands set; I have fall food plots to get in next month, so we wanted to get all stands set by the end of August, not quite there yet.


----------



## Kick them up

got my first shooter on camera! 
I think he score about 62 inches.


----------



## BigDeer

Found this on my lease this past weekend....


----------



## Pittstate23

This buck has started showing up quite a bit in daylight. I'd guess he's got the best chance of showing up during the first couple days of archery season out of everything I have on camera.


----------



## BigDeer

Pittstate23 said:


> This buck has started showing up quite a bit in daylight. I'd guess he's got the best chance of showing up during the first couple days of archery season out of everything I have on camera.


Did the pic post?


----------



## Pittstate23

BigDeer said:


> Did the pic post?


----------



## BigDeer

Nice Pitt, I only had 8pts on cam this last time pulling cards. Be nice if one shows up for youth season.


----------



## Pittstate23

BigDeer said:


> Nice Pitt, I only had 8pts on cam this last time pulling cards. Be nice if one shows up for youth season.


thanks. I love big gnarly 8 points. Good luck this season.


----------



## BigDeer

Pittstate23 said:


> thanks. I love big gnarly 8 points. Good luck this season.


You too bud!


----------



## ksgobbler

BigDeer said:


> Found this on my lease this past weekend....
> 
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=4736761&d=1472478498"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Looks like you need to be treating some noxious weeds


----------



## BigDeer

ksgobbler said:


> Looks like you need to be treating some noxious weeds


No kidding, they were imported by the neighbor. Authorities are taking over now. What a pain though......


----------



## ksgobbler

BigDeer said:


> ksgobbler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you need to be treating some noxious weeds
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, they were imported by the neighbor. Authorities are taking over now. What a pain though......
Click to expand...

I've tried to be nice. We have one that refuses to do anything. Sericea so thick the cows don't even go into areas of his pasture. And rain washes it to my place. I turned it into the county last week. I put his cows in three times last week and fixed his gate. I try to be a good neighbor but that guy doesn't reciprocate.

Spent 3 hours spraying my place yesterday. Then spent 2 hours helping another neighbor spray. With my UTV spray rig I can go places his boom sprayer can't.


----------



## Cookie1125

At my past job I used to spray so much Sericea that I had dreams about it. the seed bank though made it almost pointless in spraying it cause they would just germinate the next year.


----------



## ksgobbler

My place has a 20 yr head start but I am seeing progress. The grass exploded on my place last year after removing the competition. Where my large food plot is was so thick it picked the atv up off the ground.


----------



## BigDeer

Well that was the first time I saw marijuana in the wild, about 40 plants in that pic. The Sericea is all over our farm, landowner doesn't do much in the way of keeping the place from turning into a jungle.


----------



## KSQ2

This little guy had all his velvet gone by the 18th.


----------



## ngurb

KSQ2 said:


> This little guy had all his velvet gone by the 18th.


 that deer looks very aware of the cam. i wonder if its making noise when it takes a pic?


----------



## KSQ2

ngurb said:


> that deer looks very aware of the cam. i wonder if its making noise when it takes a pic?


Possibly, it's a cheap a-5. It hasn't scared any of the bigger bucks off though. Plus, I cherry picked those pics to see his rack well. I have literally hundreds of pics of that buck not looking at the camera. Lol


----------



## catscratch

I was hunting in view of one of my camera's one evening. I watched a buck walk up to it, look at it, and then turn around and walk away. Never got another pic of that deer again but I did see him around. He didn't leave the area but was awfully good at avoiding cameras.


----------



## KSQ2

catscratch said:


> I was hunting in view of one of my camera's one evening. I watched a buck walk up to it, look at it, and then turn around and walk away. Never got another pic of that deer again but I did see him around. He didn't leave the area but was awfully good at avoiding cameras.


We finally got a half inch of rain cat!!!
You still getting poured on out there?


----------



## catscratch

4.5 inches last Wednesday and Thursday. Off and on sprinkles yesterday. Best summer for rain in recent memory. I have had to fix a lot of water gaps this yr and we lost our tv, receiver, and hdmi cable due to storms but I'm not going to complain (too much). Glad you finally got some, I would have shared some of ours with you if I could have.


----------



## letemgrow

Pittstate23 said:


> This buck has started showing up quite a bit in daylight. I'd guess he's got the best chance of showing up during the first couple days of archery season out of everything I have on camera.


That one will be fun to chase this fall


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Ok you guys got me fired up I'm putting my cameras out soon!


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## ikeinks

Have a few decent ones showing up


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

Kick them up said:


> got my first shooter on camera!
> I think he score about 62 inches.
> View attachment 4736633


Um, yikes?! What is all that about?


----------



## Kick them up

swkslampe said:


> Um, yikes?! What is all that about?


My annual battle against Monge trespassers on my place that borders some public ground. I talked to them and even put up signs in their native language asking them to stay out. He walked thru my newly planted kill plot and feed areas. I do like the cell camera real time info!


----------



## rob1525

With a pending deployment I'm able to hunt Ft Riley starting this weekend. Only able to shoot a buck for the first two weeks of September. I have a couple nice 8's showing up with one of them being during shooting hours. Any tips for going after a buck this early in the season?


----------



## kscumminsdriver

rob1525 said:


> With a pending deployment I'm able to hunt Ft Riley starting this weekend. Only able to shoot a buck for the first two weeks of September. I have a couple nice 8's showing up with one of them being during shooting hours. Any tips for going after a buck this early in the season?


intercept them between food and bed... right now they're still on a feeding pattern but it probably won't last long...


----------



## letemgrow

kscumminsdriver said:


> intercept them between food and bed... right now they're still on a feeding pattern but it probably won't last long...


Any acorns in the area can really change their patterns if some oaks are around.


----------



## JWilson90

Any of you seeing youth hunter success? Friend of mines son killed a decent 9 still in full velvet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAbuck84

Got quiet a few nice bucks on my land I hunt. Wife has a 8 point she is going after. Saw 3 young bucks 20 yards from my blind tonight while out scouting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSandTXbowman

Any of you taking any good deer off of public land here in Kansas? I hunt a good amount of private ground that I lease and I feel very fortunate to have that oppertunity. But after watching Bill Winkie's Midwest Whitetail Aaron Warbritton kill good deer each year in Iowa public land look very rewarding but challeneging.


----------



## GAbuck84

I have killed great bucks off of Fort Riley when I was stationed up there. There are a lot of great public spots around with great deer on them. I got very lucky this year and my wife's family has 160 acres of land I get to hunt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

My son shot this buck Saturday morning on our lease in KS but unfortunately we didn't find him until Sunday afternoon. My son's biggest buck to date and his emotions went a full 180 when we finally found him. I've killed some good deer, but I've never wanted to find a deer so bad in my life, glad it worked out in the end!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> My son shot this buck Saturday morning on our lease in KS but unfortunately we didn't find him until Sunday afternoon. My son's biggest buck to date and his emotions went a full 180 when we finally found him. I've killed some good deer, but I've never wanted to find a deer so bad in my life, glad it worked out in the end!
> 
> View attachment 4775009


Congrats buddy, I'm glad you found him. I'm guessing you were a nervous wreck! So far my son has killed a coyote, haven't see a deer during shooting light yet.


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Congrats buddy, I'm glad you found him. I'm guessing you were a nervous wreck! So far my son has killed a coyote, haven't see a deer during shooting light yet.


Yeah, pretty much lol. He never gave up looking and didn't want to hunt anymore, he wanted to find his deer. Pretty proud!

Thanks KB! Best of luck, should be cooler later in the week for you guys. Let me know how it goes for you guys!


----------



## Kick them up

well I got this one off the camera this weekend. He is the tight ten I had last year and this year he added mass but is only a 9 pt.




















here he is last year


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Hoping to get up to the farm to check my cameras but it just keeps raining and raining...


----------



## muliesflatties

Checked one of my cameras on Sunday before helping the farmer with some stuff around the farm. My eight point that has been running around the past three years is back. I passed on him 2 years ago and kicked myself for not shooting him, then last year on Halloween I had him at 15 yards but had no shot. I have 3 more cameras to check but I will probably wait till I go to hunt the stand locations they are in.


----------



## kstatemallards

Kick them up said:


> well I got this one off the camera this weekend. He is the tight ten I had last year and this year he added mass but is only a 9 pt.
> View attachment 4775137
> View attachment 4775153
> View attachment 4775153
> 
> 
> here he is last year
> View attachment 4775145
> View attachment 4775145


Good luck brotha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Any guesses on score? 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtneer man

How's early season in Kansas? Everyone has told me to wait to come out till rut, but I have some good deer on a consistent pattern right now.


----------



## Nelsonv

I'd hunt every chance I get.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I bet some bucks die this week... the weather is going to be prime for some daylight movement...


----------



## KSQ2

kscumminsdriver said:


> Hoping to get up to the farm to check my cameras but it just keeps raining and raining...


Good grief, send it east!!! We might finally get some tonight, I don't see how this one could fall apart, knock on wood.


----------



## apeshot

Who going to be in stand Monday morning!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

KSQ2 said:


> Good grief, send it east!!! We might finally get some tonight, I don't see how this one could fall apart, knock on wood.


Or to central KS we are DRY!!


----------



## ksgobbler

We've had 7" the last 2 days. Sump pump decided to die during a gully washer last night so we were up till 1 am pumping water out of the basement and removing we carpet. Pretty sure my clover seed I planted yesterday afternoon is in Redmond.


----------



## hunterhewi

Most of the state has been hammered. The great bend area cant buy a good rain


----------



## ikeinks

kstatemallards said:


> Any guesses on score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big enough to shoot! Im no expert but 170s or 180s. Hope he keeps showing up for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apeshot

Nice buck! Going to hunt new property on money

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## ricksmathew

Nice buck, we vacuum seal all of our meat.


----------



## letemgrow

Sure felt like hunting season walking outside this morning!!


----------



## apeshot

Is any one hunting mornings or no! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Did my first card pull this morning. Camera had been out for 3 weeks at this spot. Had 5 or 6 different bucks. No shooters but these were the better ones. The first pic looks more mature in the face, but has no brow tines or tine length. I have a pic of him walking away and he is wide though. The 2nd pic has like 6 points on the right side but looks young. He has great potential. 

All corn still in the fields as we have had tons of rain. Bean fields are all still green and tall.


----------



## fishfurlife

Holy crap Kansas grew this year! Lots and lots of rain! Head high blue stem and indian grass is wall to wall in the pastures I hunt. Spent the weekend setting cams and prepping for the season to come. Good luck to those hunting the early season!


----------



## swkslampe

Got this bad boy about finished this weekend now just gotta figure out where to put it! Good luck to anybody giving it a try tomorrow.


----------



## snoman4

AintNoGriz said:


> Did my first card pull this morning. Camera had been out for 3 weeks at this spot. Had 5 or 6 different bucks. No shooters but these were the better ones. The first pic looks more mature in the face, but has no brow tines or tine length. I have a pic of him walking away and he is wide though. The 2nd pic has like 6 points on the right side but looks young. He has great potential.
> 
> All corn still in the fields as we have had tons of rain. Bean fields are all still green and tall.


That second buck is going to be a beast. He looks like a 3 year old to me due to his thickness, although he could be an early born 2 year old. I would definitely try and wait at least a year on him.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## apeshot

Who's going out this morning? Good luck! I've decided to set this one out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

Going out Wed. morning before work and see how it plays out. All the my daylight photos of bucks are between 7:00-7:45 at one stand site. Usually don't hunt until October unless the farmer harvests corn mid Sept. There is corn in my field this year so the day after he harvests I'll be out there. Have a nice observation stand set up that looks over the whole field. Once harvested I'll sit it that night to find out where they are entering the field and then hunt the following day. I've got to try and capitalize on this field days after harvest otherwise I see a limited amount of good bucks until about October 15th.


----------



## apeshot

Going out this afternoon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

Hunting Wed night through Sunday


----------



## Coyotehawk

I'm seeing a lot of mid day movement on my cameras right now. Gonna try to get out this weekend and take a big breath of Mother Nature.


----------



## Kick them up

Going out Friday as I got this group patterned.








I also hope to shoot a deer too!


----------



## JWilson90

Just got off. Heading home for a shower then heading out. Should b in a tree by 430. Going in blind. Tons of sign on a creek crossing and hoping to just see a deer lol. Planning for a wedding and golfing all summer killed my deer prep so I have low expectations this year. This year tho I've decided to stop baiting and hunting over corn in hopes of a big buck to come strolling by. The few days I did scout i looked for more deer sign and went looking for the deer instead of hoping they will come to me. Excited to kick off 2016!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Overseeded a foodplot with winter wheat this afternoon. Haven't bought a tag yet. Working too much.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Any luck for anyone tonight?


----------



## apeshot

Turkey and deer didn't start tell after dark I had to wait 1 hr after dark to get down

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Sunday was the last day for youth season, my son killed a big bodied 7 point with only 15 minutes of shooting light left. With all the standing corn, that was the only deer we have seen since opening day. He killed a coyote last weekend, he's pretty happy with how the season went.


----------



## kstatemallards

Whacked a doe yesterday morning. Grilled up some backstraps last night. Yum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Congrats on the freezer meat and tasty supper last night!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I finally got a camera put up on Sunday and found a new south wind set up. Hope to get that done this weekend. I just don't get to fired up about hunting until the leaves start changing and it cools off. Good luck to you early birds!


----------



## apeshot

Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## my3sons

Way to much corn and milo out west to get to excited yet. Once the wheat is in the ground and up, the corn can be good to hunt with the deer coming out in the evening to feed on fresh grass. Just starting to harvest some dry land corn, but probably a week away yet with getting to fired up with it.


----------



## swkslampe

my3sons said:


> Way to much corn and milo out west to get to excited yet. Once the wheat is in the ground and up, the corn can be good to hunt with the deer coming out in the evening to feed on fresh grass. Just starting to harvest some dry land corn, but probably a week away yet with getting to fired up with it.


About the same here, just running cams around milo to get some night pics, stuff is so tall here you can't even see them in it. Milo Should start coming out in the next few weeks.


----------



## zmax hunter

A lot of people know where i hunt, havent put any cams there this yr,..but had a guy tell me he saw a huge buck there,..lol im pretty sure its Pretty Boy Floyd from 2 yrs ago,..as a 3yo, he was in that high 160 low 170 class..

Also just added a 480a lease. When talking with the owner about it, i told him i wasnt familiar with who might be hunting it,..as its about 20m away,..he said no one really has permission,..then says there were 2 guys, but they arent around here any more. I asked him to think it over, not wanting to step on any toes,..that was last week, he called today and told me to go ahead with the lease. Amazing place,..cedars, thickets, creeks, ponds, woodlots, major elevation changes, oaks, crops, etc..

I left a camera there this evening.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Hey Brian, if you need any help on that new lease.......... like someone to hold a bow for you or sling an arrow or two........ just give me a shout!


----------



## snoman4

AintNoGriz said:


> Hey Brian, if you need any help on that new lease.......... like someone to hold a bow for you or sling an arrow or two........ just give me a shout!


I beat you too it Grizzzzzzz.....I will be hunting with Brian come November 6!


----------



## ikeinks

A buddy of mine had a hunter shoot a monster last night in a milo field. 180-190"


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Nice square body chevy zmax^


----------



## apeshot

Any one going out tonight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

There was a big deer shot in Labette county opening night, went in the mid 190s. I have a picture, but don't have permission to post it. I don't know the hunter.


----------



## AintNoGriz

snoman4 said:


> I beat you too it Grizzzzzzz.....I will be hunting with Brian come November 6!


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ikeinks

ikeinks said:


> A buddy of mine had a hunter shoot a monster last night in a milo field. 180-190"


199 1/8" gross. Have the pic but not going to post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Reliable source says a youth killed a 204" buck, havent seen pics.

Thanks 170, the previous owner spent about $20k on it,..ive had it 3 weeks,..already started making it mine, putting in a complete new interior,..it has a 4"lift, 33x12.50 mud claws, and a fuel injected 5.7 VORTEC,..very pleased with it


----------



## ikeinks

Ever seen this before? Any idea what it is? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

ikeinks said:


> Ever seen this before? Any idea what it is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had one with it, not sure what it is, some kind of infection I'd guess? I'll post a pic.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Not as bad










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsonv

They're mostly likely tumors. Actually more common than you would expect.


----------



## ikeinks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apeshot

That's got to be annoying

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zmax hunter said:


> Reliable source says a youth killed a 204" buck, havent seen pics.
> 
> Thanks 170, the previous owner spent about $20k on it,..ive had it 3 weeks,..already started making it mine, putting in a complete new interior,..it has a 4"lift, 33x12.50 mud claws, and a fuel injected 5.7 VORTEC,..very pleased with it


Awesome!


----------



## kansas_hick

Looks like it will be a late harvest around here now. Have had between 7 and 10 inchs of rain the last 2 days. Rivers are out and more rain in the forecast. So those of you praying for rain you can stop now.


----------



## rhs341

ikeinks said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a giant tick.......


----------



## JWilson90

KSQ2 said:


> There was a big deer shot in Labette county opening night, went in the mid 190s. I have a picture, but don't have permission to post it. I don't know the hunter.


Interesting. I live in Cherokee county and do some hunting in Labette. I haven't caught wind of this yet. Will be interested in seeing the pic. Just goes to show that monster bucks can be taken anytime during season! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger521

rhs341 said:


> Its a giant tick.......


Breast Implants


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

zmax hunter said:


> Reliable source says a youth killed a 204" buck, havent seen pics.
> 
> Thanks 170, the previous owner spent about $20k on it,..ive had it 3 weeks,..already started making it mine, putting in a complete new interior,..it has a 4"lift, 33x12.50 mud claws, and a fuel injected 5.7 VORTEC,..very pleased with it


The real question is, How does it do in the mud? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letemgrow

Sounds like some great bucks are already hitting the ground!!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

With the mild winter the bucks should've made it thru to antler growing in good shape and with the subsiding drought there's plenty of quality food around both in native browse and ag... I'd expect bucks to have high potential this year.


----------



## letemgrow

kscumminsdriver;10945762 57 said:


> With the mild winter the bucks should've made it thru to antler growing in good shape and with the subsiding drought there's plenty of quality food around both in native browse and ag... I'd expect bucks to have high potential this year.


Chomping at the bit to put some cams back out where I hunted last year.

Put in some time last year on a 44 acre portion of Hillsdale that seemed to have a high amount of mature deer on it considering it is public. Had this guy at 30 with too much brush with a hot doe on the 16th...but really would like to get the giant 8 on this same spot I saw on the 13th. Had to be 160 as an 8 and was at 40 yards for a long time. It was neat getting to see how slow and deliberate he did everything and never moved off his spot that whole time. Just watching, listening, scent checking, turning around and repeating. Craziest part is he was downwind of me the entire time and I was on the ground. Still can't figure out how he did not wind me and he tried. 


[video]http://s327.photobucket.com/user/pes1979/media/Kansas%20Public%20Land/Deer%20vids%20017_zpsuvx8fso2. mp4.html[/video]


----------



## rob1525

Have a really nice 10pt in my area that passes my cam every morning between 530 and 600. Walking to my stand at 507 last weekend and he was right behind me at 527 on the camera. I could hear him walking right under me but had zero light to see. Sure got my blood pumping my first sit of the season!

I assume he never heard me walking in because he was moving around for 15 minutes or so underneath my stand.


----------



## ksgobbler

I tried it for a bit this evening. Mosquitos ran me out early. Did have a hen turkey walk by making a ton of noise.


----------



## zmax hunter

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> The real question is, How does it do in the mud?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I havent really had a chance to find out,..i did put it thru one little mud hole, but it wouldnt even challenge a Prius, or a Tahoe,..need a nice 2 day soaker and then go see what she will do,..or wont,...lol


----------



## ksgobbler

I think I screwed up. Lightning kept me from going out this morning. Had a couple of Bur oaks to transplant so I grabbed a shovel, tree tubes, and headed out in a break in the rain. Wanted to plant them in an area near the stand I hunted last night. Come over the rise and there was a buck I was after standing 20 yards from my stand. Hoping it was my lab that he saw first and scared him. Hope he has a short memory.


----------



## duby8609

Ready to try it this weekend. I've literally got nothing on camera though so I don't have high hopes. Need the farmers to get the corn out but it has got to stop raining.


----------



## JWilson90

How late do you guys sit in early season? It seems I can't stay past 9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfurlife

Wireless cams showed good activity this morning at daylight. Couple nice bucks passing down the trail that were new. I'm guessing corn made it out on the nearby properties!


----------



## ngurb

on sept 12 i had a nice buck just at daylight a few minutes too early to be sure what he was. a few does and little bucks 15 minutes later. most of my spots were flooded from the rains and not a single pic on the cams. back in a couple weeks


----------



## ksgobbler

JWilson90 said:


> How late do you guys sit in early season? It seems I can't stay past 9
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just pulled a card a little bit ago. Most of th activity was between 10 and 12. The big boy I am after made a daylight appearance the 15th at 1500.


----------



## JWilson90

Thats crazy lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weshawk5

Shooter or not? Hard to tell from the pic. 10pt but doesn't seem wide enough to be mature. Seems like they don't get that "extra year" where I hunt though.


----------



## duby8609

Sat this morning and afternoon. Didn't see a dang thing. Gonna wait til the farmer gets the corn out.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Saw 6 bucks from the house tonight between 6:20 and 7:30. 3 yearling, one of the two club foot brothers and he's now 51/2 or 61/2 with one dandy side and a mismatched rack on the other, a 135-140 ten and another bigger buck that I just got a glance at as he caught me walking up to a window before I saw him. All had shed.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7

Anybody here hunting northwest Kansas near Hill City/Norton area?


----------



## BigDeer

Hunted SEK last week and with the bad winds, rain, corn in, and other activity = zero daylight movement


----------



## Coyotehawk

Gonna get my first sit in tonight. Good thing for the asat suit. It's shorts and tank top for me tonight. Damn hot out there.


----------



## Pittstate23

I am still holding my tag, but this has been the best early season of my life. I have seen some things that I have never encountered and way more daylight activity than I ever have.


----------



## kansas_hick

weshawk5 that's a tough call. Might be hard to pass up. Your call is he a shooter to you is the ?.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

weshawk5 said:


> Shooter or not? Hard to tell from the pic. 10pt but doesn't seem wide enough to be mature. Seems like they don't get that "extra year" where I hunt though.


really not a good enough posture to judge age... but I can say this, inside spread has almost nothing to do with maturity.


----------



## JWilson90

Pittstate23 said:


> I am still holding my tag, but this has been the best early season of my life. I have seen some things that I have never encountered and way more daylight activity than I ever have.


That's good someone is having luck. Sounds like you prepped well this offseason. It's been dead for me this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

I have a good friend who's a rural mail carrier. He's seen more big bucks in daylight this past week than all summer combined. Just yesterday, he saw a giant 12 slowly walk across the road after 10am!


----------



## Matte

The cover, the water, the vast amounts of food, they have gorged themselves all summer long. With the dense cover it is much harder on predators and they seem to feel very secure. I have had bucks out around noon feeding just a weird year and the floods have displaced a lot of animals.


----------



## apeshot

When people been seeing deer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

The last few days have been interesting. I watched a coyote try and catch a fawn, both running and jumping as high and far as they could, in the pasture behind the farm house. And the fawn won by a wide margin. I’ve watched a bachelor group of one older buck and five yearlings spend a half hour eating acorns within sight of the farm house. And I’ve found where traditional scrape sites have now been reopened under our pear tree, under an apple tree and under a crabapple tree, all in the farm yard. That seems a little early and it may just be the young bucks at night. And I’ve had a number of bucks come by the farm yard on their way from oak trees toward the bean fields toward dark and on their way back to bigger timber just after daylight. Under the full moon at 4:30 one morning I had a spike and a real nice 8 point bedded under a crabapple tree in the back yard. Not enough light for a picture but plenty of light for binoculars. They finally got up when a coyote went by not too far out in the pasture. I never saw the coyote, but it started yipping when it got straight out from the bucks. Here are a few pictures I took from the house over the last few days. The spots are almost gone on a number of the fawns. From what I'm seeing I’d be hunting over acorns right now if you have oaks that are dropping nuts.


----------



## apeshot

Any one going out tonight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Hawkfarm said:


> The last few days have been interesting. I watched a coyote try and catch a fawn, both running and jumping as high and far as they could, in the pasture behind the farm house. And the fawn won by a wide margin. I’ve watched a bachelor group of one older buck and five yearlings spend a half hour eating acorns within sight of the farm house. And I’ve found where traditional scrape sites have now been reopened under our pear tree, under an apple tree and under a crabapple tree, all in the farm yard. That seems a little early and it may just be the young bucks at night. And I’ve had a number of bucks come by the farm yard on their way from oak trees toward the bean fields toward dark and on their way back to bigger timber just after daylight. Under the full moon at 4:30 one morning I had a spike and a real nice 8 point bedded under a crabapple tree in the back yard. Not enough light for a picture but plenty of light for binoculars. They finally got up when a coyote went by not too far out in the pasture. I never saw the coyote, but it started yipping when it got straight out from the bucks. Here are a few pictures I took from the house over the last few days. The spots are almost gone on a number of the fawns. From what I'm seeing I’d be hunting over acorns right now if you have oaks that are dropping nuts.


I look forward to your post every year! As always, nice pictures.


----------



## weshawk5

kscumminsdriver said:


> really not a good enough posture to judge age... but I can say this, inside spread has almost nothing to do with maturity.


Hoping to get another pic. He's the best buck I've got a pic of so far this year.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Thanks for the kind words 170. For me these two pictures epitomize this time of year. He's getting snubbed big time. Bowling in the deer world.


----------



## ksgobbler

apeshot said:


> Any one going out tonight
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


Too hot tonight


----------



## ksgobbler

Last day off. I choose the wrong stand.


----------



## shaffer88

ksgobbler said:


> Too hot tonight


Yep


----------



## JWilson90

170p&ywhitail said:


> I look forward to your post every year! As always, nice pictures.


I'll second that. His posts are insightful and the pictures are nice to look at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

I'm still here but lost my hunting grounds due to the old.man needing more money after 5 years of management he saw $$.

Got some.new spots one might be decent but had huge rains here flooding bad and has put deer everywhere. So it'll be a interesting year for me.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Matte said:


> The cover, the water, the vast amounts of food, they have gorged themselves all summer long. With the dense cover it is much harder on predators and they seem to feel very secure. I have had bucks out around noon feeding just a weird year and the floods have displaced a lot of animals.


x2 on all of these things...

been hunting the same farm for 7 years now and this is the first where the creek has had standing water in it for months on end; several years the creek is bone dry... got the truck stuck back in August in a spot I traditionally drive thru to check cameras... and the beans are tall, tall, tall....


----------



## apeshot

Morning anyone seeing any?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Sleeper ^ That's always a big let down. I've got one place I can still hunt but the bordering property changed hands the Last couple years and the new guys have bout ran the deer out. It was a heck of a spot at one time.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

ksgobbler said:


> Last day off. I choose the wrong stand.


Looks like a good one!


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Cool pics


----------



## Kick them up

Acorn's dropping I think cause all my deer moved on cell camera have for the most part disappeared. I do however have a flock of turkeys roosting above my feed/food plot. I get pics of them flying down in the mornings.


----------



## AintNoGriz

May go and check one camera this weekend and freshen up some mock scrapes. 

I never go out early season, but they are calling for this rain and cold front to come through Saturday night. I've heard a lot about getting out any time there is a cold front that comes through. Don't know if I should go out Sunday morning then or not?


----------



## apeshot

I'll be out Sunday morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matte

gRIZ, If you can locate a scrape already being used take a small shovell and scoop off the top two inches or so of dirt from that scrape and lay it over your mock scrape. Works pretty well in my part of the country.


----------



## mtneer man

Rolling out tomorrow after my sons football game to zone 7 to try to get an evening sit in and then hunt all day sunday. Anyone been out in that area?


----------



## sleeperls

It's hot and rainy. Bring bug repellent. Also bring Orange last day of muzzle loader is Sunday so you will need it. 

Sunday will be the coolest day we have had in a week. He'll it was 90 yesterday.


----------



## zmax hunter

I havent read all the posts, not sure if its been posted..

just an fyi to other ks guides and outfitters trolling the thread. It is now illegal to guide hunters on wiha or other state lands, thats for any hunting, not just deer.


----------



## zmax hunter

Very light rain, im about to walk in for my 1st hunt of 2016, soybeans,.. i bought the archery tag,..wish it was for hand-drawn archery equipment only


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Tiggie_00 said:


> Cool pics



Can't wait to see the hero pics with the new Ten Point. My Sr citizen father with a blown out shoulder has the same one! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Can't wait to see the hero pics with the new Ten Point. My Sr citizen father with a blown out shoulder has the same one! Lol
> 
> 
> Meant to quote zmax not tiggie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Yeah, nothing like the mystical flight of the bolt


----------



## zmax hunter

Rain let up for 15min,..next line of showers is here. Corn harvest will be delayed several days.


----------



## sleeperls

Wonder what all the guides that are pre-booked are doing now. I'm sure the I formation was posted a whole ago. I always wait until I get the new guide and check the front.


----------



## zmax hunter

Hey Hoyt, this nice slow soaker rain has me thinkin,..lets go for drive tomorrow, to the 400, west side, you lead,..:becky: :car:


----------



## zmax hunter

Out west where there is lots of wiha, will certainly effect some guides, not so much where i am. I imagine a lot of guides have been scrambling to remove stands from wiha


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

zmax hunter said:


> Hey Hoyt, this nice slow soaker rain has me thinkin,..lets go for drive tomorrow, to the 400, west side, you lead,..:becky: :car:


Can't. Used up all my quarters this morning trying to get rid of the evidence of the last time we hung out together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

You should know better than to follow me, i havent found a road i cant go down in the chevy,..and when it cant go any farther i can use the ford,..lol


----------



## apeshot

This evening is going to be good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

It is all about the acorns on us right now. Deer activity has totally shifted from beans to acorns. The number of deer going by the house to and from the beans has dropped from the low to upper teens to just one or two each morning and evening. Cameras on the bean fields are getting less activity as well. I can still see deer from the farm house. They are feeding under the oaks at the edge of the pasture. I've seen a couple of big boys go by to check on the does. The young bucks are starting to gently harass the does. The does will pop out of the timber and stare back when the boys come around.


----------



## ksgobbler

I'll be out this afternoon. Tomorrow morning as well.


----------



## apeshot

Yup I'm going this afternoon and in morning! Should be good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## mtneer man

New buck on camera and farmer has his sheds from last year too. Hope to see this guy on the hoof.


----------



## ksgobbler

Been in the blind since 330. Had a small buck come in at 4 and let him walk. Last day of muzzleloader don't forget your orange


----------



## AintNoGriz

Checked a camera and only had a couple does and nothing but ***** in the last 2 weeks. Disappointing. The Bucks sure did disappear these last 2 weeks. 

Any of you iPhone users have a way to check pics in the field with the sd card? If I would have known I had no pics I would have moved my camera.


----------



## mtneer man

I use the stealth cam adapter. It sucks and shuts down a lot but you can at least view the pics


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

AintNoGriz said:


> Checked a camera and only had a couple does and nothing but ***** in the last 2 weeks. Disappointing. The Bucks sure did disappear these last 2 weeks.
> 
> Any of you iPhone users have a way to check pics in the field with the sd card? If I would have known I had no pics I would have moved my camera.


You can buy one on eBay for around $25. You can buy off brand off for less. Not sure how well they work tho. Just search for iPad mini sd card adapters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

I use the bone view it works pretty good when it wants to lol.


----------



## ksgobbler

I returned both the Boneview and stealth cam. Bought the apple sd card reader. It works great. Only issue is I have to import them to my phone to view them.


----------



## duby8609

Sitting right off the edge of a freshly harvested corn field. Never been much of a field edge hunter but figured I'd give it a shot since the corn just came out.


----------



## fishfurlife

You can use the apple sd card reader now as well.


----------



## ksgobbler

Only saw 2. Drew on a coyote but he disappeared


----------



## duby8609

5 does. No shots though. Was really hoping to put one in the freezer tonight.


----------



## KSQ2

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> You can buy one on eBay for around $25. You can buy off brand off for less. Not sure how well they work tho. Just search for iPad mini sd card adapters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get the apple reader. The generic ones are junk!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

KSQ2 said:


> Get the apple reader. The generic ones are junk!


Figures. It's not that big of a savings for the generic ones anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

mtneer man said:


> New buck on camera and farmer has his sheds from last year too. Hope to see this guy on the hoof.


I know, its your hunt, but, Hes a regular to the farm, id let him walk at least 1 more yr,..i let a young 170 go 2yrs ago, all i can say is,..hes back..hes at least 5 this yr, and im stoked.


----------



## zmax hunter

Vanderbilts in salina has the Bone view, works flawlessly with my android.

Didnt see any deer on my sat evening hunt, saw 2 small bucks, 3 does and a fawn this evening.

The gnats were just short of unbearable, if i would not have had my mesh headnet, id have ran away screaming bloody murder, smashing my face into trees to kill them,..the sky was foggy with the flying bugs


----------



## mtneer man

zmax hunter said:


> I know, its your hunt, but, Hes a regular to the farm, id let him walk at least 1 more yr,..i let a young 170 go 2yrs ago, all i can say is,..hes back..hes at least 5 this yr, and im stoked.



Not goin to lie, I already thought about that. I may do it.


----------



## fishfurlife

mtneer man said:


> Not goin to lie, I already thought about that. I may do it.


Attempting to age deer on the hoof is near impossible as it stands. Trying to age one off of a picture that's basically a head shot is near impossible. I say if you like him, then shoot him if given the chance.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Gonna head out in the morning. Supposed to be low 50s. Atleast I won't be sweating my sack off.


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> I know, its your hunt, but, Hes a regular to the farm, id let him walk at least 1 more yr,..i let a young 170 go 2yrs ago, all i can say is,..hes back..hes at least 5 this yr, and im stoked.


Brian was this the big one you filmed on your phone from the ground at 15 yards and let go because you were hunting that slob that I got to see running away in the milo field?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## greenomics

Made a scouting trip today and brought my bow along just in case. Put lots of mud on the tires. Saw a doe and a fawn on my walk back to the truck at the last spot tonight.


----------



## ikeinks

AintNoGriz said:


> Checked a camera and only had a couple does and nothing but ***** in the last 2 weeks. Disappointing. The Bucks sure did disappear these last 2 weeks.
> 
> Any of you iPhone users have a way to check pics in the field with the sd card? If I would have known I had no pics I would have moved my camera.


Get the apple sd card reader, I check all my cams with my iPad. Upload speed is surprisingly quick. You can upload all or just a few


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

snoman4 said:


> Brian was this the big one you filmed on your phone from the ground at 15 yards and let go because you were hunting that slob that I got to see running away in the milo field?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


No sir, i have trail cam pics of a clean high 160/low 170 10pt from 2014. I had 3 encounters with him in 2014, but was hunting the old split brow 175 10pt, JD, or john dillinger,.. i failed with him, but he made a MS gun hunters dream come true. The buck i filmed was another 10pt, wide, 150ish, Bugsy,.. it was actually 8yrds with my phone,..he could also be around, maybe thats who ppl have been seeing,..i think its the 170 10,.. i was calling him Pretty Boy Floyd, they all had gangster names. :becky:


----------



## snoman4

I remember you showing me his picture Brian when you showed me the video of the big one up close. Good luck brother you're due a good one after the eye issue last year. Arrr me matey[emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

JD with the happy MS gunhunter, i had a 4yr history with dillinger, ..and a couple more still shots from the video.


----------



## ksgobbler

Getting close to time. Gonna sit in a cedar this morning over looking a clover/wheat/brassica plot.


----------



## blark1988

Whats the latest on the fields like corn, milo, soy etc...


----------



## ksgobbler

Lots of corn uncut due to muddy fields. Neosho River bottoms flooding as we speak.

Nothing this morning and the big rain did a number on my food plot.


----------



## zmax hunter

Some corn cut here in nck, but only about 20% from what i see, no milo, beans are several weeks away, dbl crop even longer, still lots of feed silage unchopped as well,..we were lucky with only 1/2 to 1" of rain with saturdays storm, much of ks from wichita up thru topeka had 4"+


----------



## zmax hunter

You all might want to bookmark this one

http://waterwatch.usgs.gov/index.php?m=flood&r=ks&w=map

if you hunt near a river ,..thats been running high water, i believe the deer will pretty much be stuck on one side of a river or the other,..i dont think they will be crossing often,..ive hunted floodwaters a couple times before and it seems like the deer really travel up and down the side they are on, and dont cross from side to side , it can certainly change funnels and pinchpoints, they might deal with pressure and intrusion differently..rather than running across a shallow stream, they might hide and lay low,..or run out across more open ground,..im sure with enough pressure they will dive right in


----------



## KSQ2

The Mrs went out on her first hunt of the fall last night. She was hunting hardwoods on a trail to alfalfa. She didn't see anything but turkeys, but said it was a great night anyway with the falling temps. Here in the SE corner, we had a 30 degree temp drop from Saturday to Sunday. We've actually been hurting for rain all summer, just finally getting some consistent rain in the last 2 weeks. The verdigris is up pretty good right now from all the rain north though.


----------



## KSQ2

Brian, those pics are making me ache for our annual trip to Beliot! 34 days!!! Hopefully the corn and milo will be out by then.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Yeah, hiked all the way to one end of the property after checking my cam to check on a stand I had not gotten to yet. I normally can cross the creek at a low spot even without rubber boots. Well, even though I had my boots on, that water would have been up to my thighs. So, I stood there, not even 20 yards from my stand, just looking at it, turned around and went home.

Also thanks for replies on the sd card reader. I will look into getting the apple one.


----------



## snoman4

KSQ2 said:


> The Mrs went out on her first hunt of the fall last night. She was hunting hardwoods on a trail to alfalfa. She didn't see anything but turkeys, but said it was a great night anyway with the falling temps. Here in the SE corner, we had a 30 degree temp drop from Saturday to Sunday. We've actually been hurting for rain all summer, just finally getting some consistent rain in the last 2 weeks. The verdigris is up pretty good right now from all the rain north though.


I used to hunt along the Verdigris river in Unit 12. Lots of timer in that area around Fall River, Coyville, and Fredonia. Saw the biggest deer of my life there at less than 40 yards with no shot due to it being too dark. It was killed the next year by Kent Marr. It was a heck of a buck in the 220's and in Outdoor Life Magazine.


----------



## apeshot

I'll be headed out tonight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9

zmax hunter said:


> Vanderbilts in salina has the Bone view, works flawlessly with my android.
> 
> Didnt see any deer on my sat evening hunt, saw 2 small bucks, 3 does and a fawn this evening.
> 
> The gnats were just short of unbearable, if i would not have had my mesh headnet, id have ran away screaming bloody murder, smashing my face into trees to kill them,..the sky was foggy with the flying bugs



Take some of your beloved Vanilla Extract for those gnats... It works!... YOUR'RE WELCOME.


----------



## apeshot

Zmax where yea I just moved from JC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

snoman4 said:


> I used to hunt along the Verdigris river in Unit 12. Lots of timer in that area around Fall River, Coyville, and Fredonia. Saw the biggest deer of my life there at less than 40 yards with no shot due to it being too dark. It was killed the next year by Kent Marr. It was a heck of a buck in the 220's and in Outdoor Life Magazine.


My sis and bro-in-law lived in Fredonia for 5 years back in the mid 90s. There is some great hunting over there!


----------



## zmax hunter

apeshot said:


> Zmax where yea I just moved from JC
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


You were driving while typeing this message, werent you


----------



## apeshot

No

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## apeshot

My brother died texting and drivinf

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Im very sorry to hear that.

my niece was killed by a drunk driver, actually, he also killed her boyfriend who was with her.

Im in nck, primarily hunting units 7&8, where is JC? Do you mean Junction City or Johnson County?


----------



## ksgobbler

Deer must be hitting acorns which I don't have on my place yet. In a few years....
This time the last couple years they disappear for a few weeks.


----------



## JWilson90

ksgobbler said:


> Deer must be hitting acorns which I don't have on my place yet. In a few years....
> This time the last couple years they disappear for a few weeks.


I sat in an oak thicket last night and had 8 does stroll thru. No bucks tho. My buddy Hunter the opposite side of the property and didn't see much so he got up a lil early and walked to a big secluded hay field that borders the east property line and seen like 20 deer standing. 3 without a doubt shooters. We no where they bed but it's so hard and far back in the timber it's hard to get to them without spooking them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Surprisingly most of the corn in my area is cut, with all the rain I thought it would be delayed. One of the areas I hunt is a corn field completely surrounded by timber, corn isn't doing too well and is only about 4' high. Bad for the farmer but good for me, the corn is so short and thin the deer will be easy to see.


----------



## Justin Spies

Was planning on leasing some ground around Wamego, but due to ownership and access issues that fell through. We got tags for unit 9/10 anyway so we will be trying our luck on some public ground. Was hoping to get up and scout before the trip but it didnt happen. We have a cabin on Tuttle Creek Lake for the second week of November and planned to bring the boat to hunt some lake ground and check out some WIHA around the area. Anyone on here familiar with this area? Any pointers?


----------



## apeshot

zmax hunter said:


> Im very sorry to hear that.
> 
> my niece was killed by a drunk driver, actually, he also killed her boyfriend who was with her.
> 
> Im in nck, primarily hunting units 7&8, where is JC? Do you mean Junction City or Johnson County?


Junction city I was in military 10 yrs...killed a lot of monster on milford

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

Gonna get a short sit in tonight. Should be in stand on cut corn by 5:45. They've been hitting the field around 7. Hoping to get in and score quick.


----------



## zmax hunter

apeshot said:


> Junction city I was in military 10 yrs...killed a lot of monster on milford
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


Pics or it never happened, lol


----------



## shaffer88

zmax hunter said:


> Pics or it never happened, lol


Some people never learn, with out pics it didn't happen, and even if you have pics some will prove you wrong, I.e. Og


----------



## zmax hunter

The monster deer that is,..haha

Its a special area, thats for sure

Thank you for your service!


----------



## Hawkfarm

While this happened several years ago I think it is relevant every fall and serves as a reminder to me to do my best to shoot straight and make a humane shot. “Shaft” as he later became known, was a big buck on the farm in 2008. He’s up front in the first pictures – his beam tips almost touched in front. 



















Someone, none of my hunters, put an arrow in him in late November and he showed up on cameras soon after with the shaft still sticking out of his shoulder. The shot did not kill him. He shed his antlers soon after showing up with the arrow shaft in him and I found his sheds lying next to each other along a deer trail in the creek bottom. His condition went steadily downhill over the winter. He would hobble along dragging his left front leg as his shoulder severely atrophied. I supplement feed the deer in the winter and I had a chance to regularly see him from the farm house. He would show up early to avoid being hassled by the other deer which were unmerciful in picking on him. 




























I fully expected that someday he would stop coming around and I might run across his remains. Despite how thin he got his will to survive carried him through the winter, into and through the spring. 




























If the coyotes didn’t finish him, I thought that an infection would. But it didn’t happen. He made it through the summer and surprisingly into the early fall where he grew another much smaller rack. I got a couple of trail camera pictures of him in October 2009 with the shaft now gone from his shoulder, but I lost those pictures when a hard drive crashed. The shaft must have finally twisted out of the broadhead. In October there was no part of a shaft still sticking out. I can’t tell you what happened to him. No hunters on us saw him in the fall of 2009 or in 2010. Like a number of old big bucks, he may have died later of old age. At least I hope so. May your arrows fly true.


----------



## zmax hunter

Thanks for sharing Hawk, back in the early 80s, my dad killed a buck during rifle season, upon boning the meat, we found a nasty pocket near the spine, there was a broadhead in him,..


----------



## zmax hunter

Did a little stand work today, more tomorrow, i mow walk paths and clear all low hanging limbs, it really helps getting in quietly..

I found numerous small rubs,..about 30days away from good pre-rut action..

I love the Echo powerhead, i have the string trimmer, chainsaw, hedge trimmer, leaf blower, and brush cutter,..its awesome,..not sure how i survived the last decade without it..


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Going up to the farm tomorrow to prep a few more camera sites... time to move cams to scrapes... and inspect some potential additional tree stand locations...


----------



## zmax hunter

Decent 8pt with a g2 flyer. Found a few scrapes and a lot of rubs today, beans are really starting to turn,.. off to work on another property tomorrow.


----------



## swkslampe

Looks good zmax, I need to look into that Echo.


----------



## zmax hunter

I only run the echo fuel thru it, its 91 octane i believe, no ethanol,. already has the oil mixed in,..ive used it all summer ,..have gone thru about a gallon and a 1/2,..its expensive fuel, but it starts so easy, and will idle till empty.. my old trimmer is a curved shaft stihl,..always dies,..cant keep it running,..

locally, my lawn and garden center is having a 1 day sale, oct.14th, all echo power heads, attachments, etc,..are 20% off,..all i need to buy now is the lawn edger attachment, lol

I really like the hedge trimmer, i can walk thru the woods, sweeping back and forth and trim anything 3/4" and down ,..oh, there is also a tiller attachment, a sweeper, and others..i started with this one, then bought the other attachments all at the 20% off

http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Pro-Attachment-Series/PAS-225VPB


----------



## apeshot

Justin Spies said:


> Was planning on leasing some ground around Wamego, but due to ownership and access issues that fell through. We got tags for unit 9/10 anyway so we will be trying our luck on some public ground. Was hoping to get up and scout before the trip but it didnt happen. We have a cabin on Tuttle Creek Lake for the second week of November and planned to bring the boat to hunt some lake ground and check out some WIHA around the area. Anyone on here familiar with this area? Any pointers?


I am was there last three yrs I know a spot that's public that no one hunted but me and it was killer shoot me a pm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Worked all night. Got home about 720 and got the youngest off to school. Hit the woods about 0745. I had been in the blind less than 5 minutes when the 8 point I said I would shoot showed up. Didn't even have an arrow out of the quiver. Got an arrow out but he either heard or saw me. Went south. Heard him blow but them he came back walking the edge of the food plot. I don't know if he knew exactly what I was, but damn so close. He eventually went east and showed some alarm. Wonder if I will ever see him again.


----------



## Justin Spies

apeshot said:


> I am was there last three yrs I know a spot that's public that no one hunted but me and it was killer shoot me a pm
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


PM Sent Apeshot


----------



## Justin Spies

ksgobbler said:


> Worked all night. Got home about 720 and got the youngest off to school. Hit the woods about 0745. I had been in the blind less than 5 minutes when the 8 point I said I would shoot showed up. Didn't even have an arrow out of the quiver. Got an arrow out but he either heard or saw me. Went south. Heard him blow but them he came back walking the edge of the food plot. I don't know if he knew exactly what I was, but damn so close. He eventually went east and showed some alarm. Wonder if I will ever see him again.


Hate to hear that. Hopefully he isnt too alarmed. Good Luck!!!


----------



## ksgobbler

Insult to injury my #1 buck was standing 5 yards from my blind yesterday evening.


----------



## ikeinks

Going to do some work on my stands this weekend and get them ready. Nothing crazy on camera yet but harvest is pretty much in full swing throughout the state where it isn't too muddy. Quite a bit of dryland corn is already harvested or in the process of and some early planted beans will start to come out next week. Double crop and late planted beans are either still green or just starting to turn. Have even heard of a few milo fields being cut as well. Hopefully in 2-3 weeks most of the crops will be out. Good luck to those out hunting!


----------



## AintNoGriz

A relative to the family shot this a couple days ago. Not sure where he got it at. Trail cam pic of him in stand right before the shot.


----------



## thedeerhunter9

That is awesome that you can actually see him in the stand right before shooting him!


----------



## Justin Spies

AintNoGriz said:


> A relative to the family shot this a couple days ago. Not sure where he got it at. Trail cam pic of him in stand right before the shot.


Sweet!


----------



## Dreamin of KS

Nice start to the season and unique situation with the picture. Congrats to him.


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> Decent 8pt with a g2 flyer. Found a few scrapes and a lot of rubs today, beans are really starting to turn,.. off to work on another property tomorrow.


Have that one tied up for me Brain....he will most certainly do for me! He is a great buck.


----------



## ksgobbler




----------



## AintNoGriz

Hey ksgobbler, is it me or does that buck either have a huge chest/shoulders, or he has the shortest front legs. haha. Nice tall rack though.


----------



## ksgobbler

Getting ready to head to the stand. Anybody else hunting today?


----------



## JWilson90

ksgobbler said:


> Getting ready to head to the stand. Anybody else hunting today?


Been out here since 6. Absolutely amazing morning as far as weather is concerned but deer movement is non existent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

I've hit a couple of my for sure spots. Zero zip notta for deer. Usually covered up in doe movement.

Crops need to come out and it needs to get cold.


----------



## catscratch

Local does and fawns moving, everything else is at night.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Saw 10. 7 bucks, 3 does, and a coyote. I've never shot a deer with a bow and this guy at 14 yards tempted me but he got to walk.



I saw one deer from first light till 8 am. Saw 9 from 0800 to 0830


----------



## kscumminsdriver

My 3rd camera pull of the season was a disappointing as the 2nd.... not a single mature buck... areas that normally have scrapes had nothing, only saw a few small rubs... crops need to come out to get deer to relocate....


----------



## sleeperls

Sat again tonight and last night. Have yet to actually see a deer from the stand. Frustrating to say the least as I'm usually good at this. I glass deer In these spots have killed many deer from these spots. Just no deer when I go.


----------



## JWilson90

Didn't hunt at all today. Hung a stand in area that could pay dividends but if it happens in there it will happen quick. Prolly not gonna sit it til at least another 2 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

I'll hang a couple more stand come Tuesday, but won't go out prolly till mid late October


----------



## Coyotehawk

Does anyone else feel like the deer population in your areas are going down? I've been saying it the last few years. I don't see near as many deer while driving down the highways as we used too just 5 years ago. When we are allowed to buy 6 tags a year total, I can't help but think it's only a matter of time before that's starts to affect the population. I know guys that tag out year after year. Im on several thousand acres of private ground and I just can't bring myself to fill 6 tags a year.


----------



## KSQ2

I've noticed a decrease in the areas I hunt in Montgomery county. Last year seemed to be a little better. Hopefully this year will be a little better as well. The increased tag numbers certainly haven't helped the last decade or so. Also, I rarely see a doe with twin fawns anymore, I used to see them all the time. I'm hoping the study last year of 2 year old and younger does not having fawns doesn't/hasn't become reality. It does seem that I only see old does with fawns now though, and again, no twins!


----------



## kansas_hick

I have noticed the same thing in the NE area. The bucks are smaller with messed up racks.Wonder who the conspiracy nuts will say who is behind it Obama, Hillary,Trump,Brownback Hummmmm.LOL No the deer are disappearing thou no joke.


----------



## Kick them up

Definitely a decrease in NE KS numbers. EHD and over harvest of doe's perhaps could be the root of the problem.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

I'm pretty sure the areas I hunt were wiped out by ehd The last 2 years I had several bucks I was letting grow low 150s that disappeared not on any trail cam pics in the last 2 years but I'm seeing some tracks and sign this year I hope they rebound.Ne Kansas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntgeese

I've noticed a decrease as well. But we continue to create more opportunities to shoot more does i.e. october doe weekend coming up. If we continue to have summers like we've had this year the deer should make an nice rebound.


----------



## kstatemallards

Numbers seem the be doing better the last couple of years. Ehd wiped out several bucks on my place in 2012


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Finally. Got it skinned and hanging in a buddies walk in cooler. Im trying another head thjs year. used ramcats last year and liked them, but disliked the screw and the bending of the blades etc. 

This year giving the qad exodus a try. I was going to go back to.my tried and true slick tricks. So far i think i found a head that ill hunt with for a while. Flys good, sharp as heck even after hitting my block target a few times. It looks strong. The blood trial was to be expected with a high hit. My 20 yard pin needs some tweeking.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

sleeperls said:


> Finally. Got it skinned and hanging in a buddies walk in cooler. Im trying another head thjs year. used ramcats last year and liked them, but disliked the screw and the bending of the blades etc.
> 
> This year giving the qad exodus a try. I was going to go back to.my tried and true slick tricks. So far i think i found a head that ill hunt with for a while. Flys good, sharp as heck even after hitting my block target a few times. It looks strong. The blood trial was to be expected with a high hit. My 20 yard pin needs some tweeking.


Way to get it done early glad you found a broadhead you can trust.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apeshot

Nice doe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Here is the cool one I may end up chasing. Has a bunch of junk!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

ikeinks said:


> Here is the cool one I may end up chasing. Has a bunch of junk!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Neat looking buck!


----------



## BigDeer

zmax hunter said:


> I only run the echo fuel thru it, its 91 octane i believe, no ethanol,. already has the oil mixed in,..ive used it all summer ,..have gone thru about a gallon and a 1/2,..its expensive fuel, but it starts so easy, and will idle till empty.. my old trimmer is a curved shaft stihl,..always dies,..cant keep it running,..
> 
> locally, my lawn and garden center is having a 1 day sale, oct.14th, all echo power heads, attachments, etc,..are 20% off,..all i need to buy now is the lawn edger attachment, lol
> 
> I really like the hedge trimmer, i can walk thru the woods, sweeping back and forth and trim anything 3/4" and down ,..oh, there is also a tiller attachment, a sweeper, and others..i started with this one, then bought the other attachments all at the 20% off
> 
> http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Pro-Attachment-Series/PAS-225VPB


those stihls are bad for that, just run it full choke, won't die on you. I've had mine doing that for 16 years now, I'd get the carb cleaned and still have to run it full choke.

Nice buck btw


----------



## avluey

Congrats sleeperls!


----------



## Rg176bnc

Hows the harvest coming along in Western KS?


----------



## ksgobbler

Storming this morning so I sat it out. Hard to do when you are working either 60 or 72 hrs a week. Will someone have the rain ease up a bit.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Rg176bnc said:


> Hows the harvest coming along in Western KS?


I was out there the first part of this week. Tons of corn was coming out. I was in and around Ulysses. Most of the corn fields from Dodge to Ulysses seemed to have tractors in it harvesting. Didn't see any other crops being taken out besides corn.


----------



## shaffer88

3.5" of rain let's hope it's doesn't rain this weekend so I can get out, cold front blowing through


----------



## kstatemallards

Checked cams and the big boy I posted up a few weeks ago showed back up two days ago in the daylight. He must be done chomping on acorns. Perfect wind for him tomorrow night so you know where I'll be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Another 3" hoping the dry creek bed is done draining by tomorrow it's my silent entry


----------



## Kick them up

Headed out at noon to cut the limb from in front of my cell camera that fell during the storm. I got my new LW Alpha & sticks setup ready for its 1st run with this cold front blowing in. Hope to post pics later.


----------



## kstatemallards

shaffer88 said:


> Another 3" hoping the dry creek bed is done draining by tomorrow it's my silent entry


I'm in the same boat. No pun intended. 

Going to have to bring waders tonight to cross. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apeshot

Yes I'm in stand now and its flooded where I'm at 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## jmav58

Rg176bnc said:


> Hows the harvest coming along in Western KS?


Was down around the Gove area last Saturday (10/01), corn and a little bit of milo coming out. Kinda surprised at the amount actually. Very surprised to see any milo cut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my3sons

A lot of the dry land is picked as far as corn is concerned, and some milo. Starting to pick some irrigated corn and not much beans coming out yet. It will be the end of month before most is picked. Did get a hard freeze last night so that will get things moving now. Should of been in stand this with this freeze and cold temps, might of been some good movement..


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man, this is a cool fall morning! Have my son's football game tonight and have to work in the morning, otherwise it would be a good time to be in stand. I think I may go out Saturday night, depending on the wind direction.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

AintNoGriz said:


> Man, this is a cool fall morning! Have my son's football game tonight and have to work in the morning, otherwise it would be a good time to be in stand. I think I may go out Saturday night, depending on the wind direction.


Yep, terrible day to be working!! Wishing I would have taken the day off.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Beans across the state are going to be hit and miss... on the farm I hunt, the beans are ready.... as long as they can get the combines in the field, they'll be cut soon... but I've traveled from north to south in this state for work and I saw beans that have barely started to yellow and beans that have been cut; I've seen fields where the high spots are ready to be cut, the low spots are still turning...


----------



## sleeperls

Kick them up said:


> Headed out at noon to cut the limb from in front of my cell camera that fell during the storm. I got my new LW Alpha & sticks setup ready for its 1st run with this cold front blowing in. Hope to post pics later.


best stand out there. my rig. is 3 years old now. purchased another this spring and upgraded the seat pad. still folds up great and much more enjoyable.


----------



## shaffer88

Perfect morning boys only downside I jumped a dandy bout 50 yds from my stand here's to hoping he or his cuz drops back by to say hi


----------



## apeshot

Saw two doe bout 9 and then checked camera big bucks during middle of night

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Same here 3 doe cruised by my oak hillside at 9 and 2 more at 1030


----------



## kstatemallards

Hunted last night and had a buck come in that hasn't been on camera in a month or so. Saw a doe kicking off her fawns.


----------



## Rg176bnc

Thanks for the reports. Im heading out there next week.

Mallards your right on the beans. Theres all stages of beans just within a few miles of each other it seems.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Rg176bnc said:


> Mallards your right on the beans. Theres all stages of beans just within a few miles of each other it seems.


Same around me, fields had to be replanted after the spring rains flooded some fields.


----------



## zmax hunter

Our swamp is starting to load with woodys and other ducks,..im planning for some late zone flooded timber hunting.


----------



## fishfurlife

Visited KS this weekend to prep for later hunts. The deer were camping in the Oak draws. Impressive to see all the activity. Lost on camera following heavy rains and flooded creeks.


----------



## kstatemallards

This pic is from this morning. Getting a little frisky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

My FIL has two different trail cam pics from different properties with bucks sparring this year.


----------



## RogueMedic87

kstatemallards said:


> This pic is from this morning. Getting a little frisky.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

my big guy on my new ground hasnt returned since thr floods. seeing some.broken tines snd fighting going on aleady.

cams still show that evening hunts are still good.


----------



## weshawk5

After getting consistent pics from June-August and then barely getting any buck pics throughout September, I finely have a few good ones back and hanging around. Planning on hunting the next 3 evenings and hopefully, at the least, will fill my doe tag.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Beans were cut on the farm I hunt in NC Kansas... wheat was no-till drilled immediately after...


----------



## ksgobbler

Shot a good one but hit him far back. Good blood trail but we backed out. Thought we saw him still on his feet. Going out to look at noon.


----------



## zap

good luck, gobbler.


----------



## KSQ2

Hope you get him!


----------



## ksgobbler

Boys I am sick. 14 yard chip shot. It all went perfect except for my shot.


----------



## sleeperls

i know that feeling gobbler. 

guts? or where do ya think you hit him


----------



## ksgobbler

Guys that were helping me track think liver. Saw one spot that they thought maybe a little guts. He was leaving a blood trail a blind man could follow when we backed out.


----------



## apeshot

When you going back gobbler?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## apeshot

I see now noon good luck hope you find hin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matte

Good luck hope you find him.


----------



## BigDeer

Good luck Gobbler!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

ksgobbler said:


> Guys that were helping me track think liver. Saw one spot that they thought maybe a little guts. He was leaving a blood trail a blind man could follow when we backed out.


Good Luck gobbler. You will find him. Just be patient


----------



## rhs341

Liver, good blood trail.....he's dead!!!!!


----------



## KSQ2

If you're sure it's liver, be patient! Might wait even a little longer if your schedule allows it.


----------



## hunterhewi

rhs341 said:


> Liver, good blood trail.....he's dead!!!!!


Agree, ive liver hit 2 deer in my 8 years bowhunting. Both left great blood and didnt make it 100 yards. Good luck!


----------



## blark1988

any luck ksgobbler?


----------



## ksgobbler

I've got my cousin coming. Only ever lost one deer he tracked and that was my brothers first deer. My brother is coming also. They will be here anytime.


----------



## snoman4

Goodluck Ksgobbler.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kick them up

Good luck KSgobbler!


----------



## swkslampe

Good luck gobbler you guys will find him!


----------



## vincent burrell

In for pics. Hope you are dragging now!


----------



## jpbowtech

Good luck ksgobbler! Looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## ksgobbler

Not looking good at all


----------



## apeshot

ksgobbler said:


> Not looking good at all


Don't say that keep at it grid search

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

My brother and cousin are still out. I have to sleep. Been up almost 24 hrs and have to go to work tonight.


----------



## sleeperls

if liver look at the water but im sure you already know this.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

I'm pretty sure it is legal to use tracking dogs in Kansas now a good bloodhound may be helpful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

yup can use dogs bust must remian leashed i think.


----------



## shaffer88

Dogs need to be on a leash but I'd prolly use a 100 ft check cord. Good luck gobbler


----------



## mkvnwk

Been there with liver shot deer; good blood at first, but that liver likes to clot and plug the hole. If he's shot in the liver, he's dead, you just have to find him. Don't let a lack of sleep and anxiety override your search logic. Check any water and heavy cover within a few hundred yards of where you lost blood. Good luck!


----------



## Rg176bnc

Id rather hit 10 deer too far back than 1 too far forward. Stick it out, he'll show up.


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother and cousin looked till dark with no luck. Blood trail just disappeared.


----------



## apeshot

Dang 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Still pretty green and thick out there, it makes it tough. We lost our daughter's buck during youth season. We tried a drone, grid search, and waited a couple days and tried the smell test, nothing after hours and hours of searching. I'm still a little sick about it.


----------



## ksgobbler

I've been looking since 0730. Rain overnight didn't help at all. For the record it was that buck I posted a pic of the other day. I've eaten once in the last 24 hrs.


----------



## BigDeer

We used buzzards to find my sons deer during youth season last month. Might drive around on a four wheeler and look for some??? Sorry bud..


----------



## BigDeer

Just curious if anyone has ground to lease in KS? Preferably on the Eastern side. My dad is somewhat handicap so driving over a few hours can be trying (he lives right on the KS side of the KS/MO line south of Overland Park), but he'd still love to hunt, especially turkey. Our current lease of 25+ years has gone down hill with trespassers and pot growers, while increasing fees. Just not worth it. I can get from 3-8 guys depending on the size of property. We do things the right way and respect the land and our agreement with the land owner(s). PM me with any possible solutions, thanks.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Anyone taking advantage of this cold front? 

Can't believe we are about 1/2 way through the month!


----------



## apeshot

Yup I'll be in this afternoon 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

I wish. I haven't been out in close to two weeks. Work, being gone, wife working, 15 month old. 

Probably won't be out until next week at the earliest. It's killing me. But it is what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

I'm really beginning to feel the itch, but my priority early is getting the Mrs. out, she likes the warmer weather a bunch more than me. So, I'll wait. Might try hitting some public ground a week from tomorrow. I like to stay off the public on the weekends, and my day off is thursday.


----------



## kstatemallards

Sat this evening in a staging area by a corn field. Had a dink and a 2.5 hang out for the last 45 of the day and that's it. Wind got a little swirly and once I saw them sticking their noses in the air and acting a little weird I knew the big boys wouldn't come in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

ksgobbler I hope you still find the deer. Deer are still primarily on acorns on us, although the clover and the winter wheat I planted in our food plots is getting a lot of activity. Our neighbor's beans came out three weeks ago. The leaves on our beans are still turning. I'm finding quite a few scrapes, including several in our farm yard. I put cameras on some scrapes out on the farm and had more than 9 different bucks using one particular scrape over 5 five days. The does have been checking the scrapes as well. And the bucks seemed to be coming around when, or close to when, the does were there. 














































This young buck was using a licking branch over a scrape in our back yard and then refreshing another scrape under another tree in the yard. 



















This button buck spent several minutes trying, but couldn't reach a licking branch. And then he got tired.


----------



## Txag02

Thanks for those pics! Enjoyed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

Great pics as always Hawkfarm.


----------



## muliesflatties

Seeing the same thing as Hawkfarm. Scrapes popping up everywhere and bucks are on the move. Ive had 4 different bucks hit this scrape in the past week.


----------



## kstatemallards

Love the updates Hawkfarm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

Cool pics Hawkfarm


----------



## hunterhewi

Wish i wasnt workin today. First frost of the year this morning at our farm


----------



## apeshot

I'm up 15 ft

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

I was hoping these cool temps would hang around for the weekend. My best buck is in a small pasture with corn surrounding it. We just picked the corn two nights ago, anxious to check and see if he is still close by


----------



## ksgobbler

Found him


----------



## swkslampe

Lets see him gobbler! Good to have some closure way to stick it out.


----------



## hunterhewi

Post him up gobbler!!! Congrats!


----------



## shaffer88

ksgobbler said:


> Found him


Way to stick with it!! Congrats

Now you know by now the AT way is PICS or never happened


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Awsome now let's see some pics!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mparks

Keep it coming guys. Those of us bound to a cubicle all week are living vicariously through your posts! LOL


----------



## kstatemallards

ksgobbler said:


> Found him


Pics brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler




----------



## kstatemallards

Current situation. Only turkeys so far. Neighbors picking corn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Gnarly looking buck. Looks like it fell face first in the mud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Tell us how far he went and where you found him, awsome trophy for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Nice buck gobbler, glad you found him.


----------



## shaffer88

kstatemallards said:


> Gnarly looking buck. Looks like it fell face first in the mud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed on the gnarly, prolly went to water then got flooded with recent rains


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Congrats gobbler! Cool buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Glad you found him Gobbler! What's the story?


----------



## ksgobbler

Found him 300 yards south of where we found the last blood. Creek has receeded since yesterday when I was looking. Was walking the creek and saw a coyote run off. Then vultures in the trees. I started glassing and saw what was left. Mother nature had cleaned him mostly up. It makes me sick that I didn't get the meat off of him but glad I know what actually happened to him.


----------



## kstatemallards

A doe and her fawns came out and then two 2.5 year olds popped out. One of them checked the doe a few times and then settled back into his routine of feeding and light sparring with his buddy. Another 2.5 came out a little later and proceeded to tickle antlers with one of the bucks. 

With about 10 min left one of my shooters popped out 50 yards away. Something startled him and he slowly started walking away. When he was about 75 yards away I snort wheezed at him and he either didn't hear it or didn't care. I did it a second time only louder and directly into his direction...and then he proceeded to jump straight into the air and ran off into the woods. Once he was in the woods he blew at me for about 3 minutes. SMH.


----------



## KSQ2

ksgobbler said:


> Found him 300 yards south of where we found the last blood. Creek has receeded since yesterday when I was looking. Was walking the creek and saw a coyote run off. Then vultures in the trees. I started glassing and saw what was left. Mother nature had cleaned him mostly up. It makes me sick that I didn't get the meat off of him but glad I know what actually happened to him.


I admire your tenacity, congrats again


----------



## KSQ2

kstatemallards said:


> A doe and her fawns came out and then two 2.5 year olds popped out. One of them checked the doe a few times and then settled back into his routine of feeding and light sparring with his buddy. Another 2.5 came out a little later and proceeded to tickle antlers with one of the bucks.
> 
> With about 10 min left one of my shooters popped out 50 yards away. Something startled him and he slowly started walking away. When he was about 75 yards away I snort wheezed at him and he either didn't hear it or didn't care. I did it a second time only louder and directly into his direction...and then he proceeded to jump straight into the air and ran off into the woods. Once he was in the woods he blew at me for about 3 minutes. SMH.


One of your other shooters must have bullied him. Lol


----------



## snoman4

Congrats Gobbler that is a very unique buck. The mount will look awesome. Hope you are mounting that buck as he will make for some interesting conversation.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

KSQ2 said:


> One of your other shooters must have bullied him. Lol


Yeah no kidding. Everyone hates a bully!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Glad you found him! Congrats!!


----------



## swkslampe

Knarly lookin buck gobbler! Glad you found him. I like that you tagged him also some guys I know don't roll that way..


----------



## rhs341

Good job and way to go in not stopping till you found him!!!!!!
Congrats


----------



## alabamabowman

Nice deer, gobbler! Glad you found him. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Time to chime in! Everyone have a good summer?


----------



## bsstalker

Ksgobbler, nice buck and story! If you get a chance can you take another pic so we can see the character, it kinda blends in w your shirt!


----------



## hunterhewi

Goin to be a crappy weekend to hunt this weekend. Highs in the 90s


----------



## shaffer88

hunterhewi said:


> Goin to be a crappy weekend to hunt this weekend. Highs in the 90s


Tough break for the weekend warrior


----------



## BigDeer

Glad you found him Gobbler and he looks gnarly as all get out! Like asked earlier, can you post another pic with a different background so we can see his glory?


----------



## shaffer88

bsstalker said:


> Ksgobbler, nice buck and story! If you get a chance can you take another pic so we can see the character, it kinda blends in w your shirt!


Agreed a retake is in order


----------



## BigDeer

What do you guys think on age and score of these two bucks? First one is at my buddies spot, the second is at a pinch I like to sit on during the rut. 

#1
















#2


----------



## shaffer88

I say 4.5 for 1 and 3.5 for 2


----------



## Kick them up

I guessing he is 4.5 to 5.5 years old. Your thoughts please. Been watching him for a could years now.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Trip I agree give em another year snd good things will happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

shaffer88 said:


> I say 4.5 for 1 and 3.5 for 2


I agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

For those that wanted other pics.


----------



## Txag02

Awesome rack. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoski

Glad you found that "character" ksgobbler!!


----------



## BigDeer

awesome Gobbler


----------



## AintNoGriz

Any one hear of a GIANT killed around Council Grove? Just got a text with pic from my FIL about it. 

It is very big


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Bust this morning. Didn't see a deer. Probably didn't help that the storm that hit a few days ago caused my blind roof to collapse and when I pushed it back out, gallons of water came falling down. Made tons of noise. I didn't get out til right at first light. The wife worked last night and got off early so I decided to rush out. So the noise could've caused any deer in the area to take off. 
I did see 10 hens. I wish I would've bought an archery turkey tag. One of em had about a 5 inch beard. Usually the turkeys have moved out of my area by the time October rolls around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kick them up

Feral hog shot in Southern Johnson county KS yesterday by a guy I know who does wildlife control. 

Text from the email I received.
. I just got back in my truck from feral hog hunting in south Overland Park. Hog a 300lb feral sow hog. To 3 12ga slugs to put it down. It was one tuff and mean hog! LOL


----------



## KSQ2

Nasty suckers! I know of a few shot every year in SE Kansas. I know you're not supposed to, but a landowner will skin you alive if you don't shoot one when they show up. And no, I haven't shot one. Lol


----------



## BigDeer

Spring Hill area by chance?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Someone is missing their gilt. Must have got out of the pen, should be good eating.


----------



## Kick them up

BigDeer said:


> Spring Hill area by chance?


no specific details on location.


----------



## darrondb

AintNoGriz said:


> Any one hear of a GIANT killed around Council Grove? Just got a text with pic from my FIL about it.
> 
> It is very big


Not sure if this is what you saw, but Heartland Bowhunter just posted to their Facebook that one of their guys (Trent) shot a 220". I think that is the part of the country where he is from. Its pretty ridiculously big!!


----------



## AintNoGriz

darrondb said:


> Not sure if this is what you saw, but Heartland Bowhunter just posted to their Facebook that one of their guys (Trent) shot a 220". I think that is the part of the country where he is from. Its pretty ridiculously big!!


I just got another pic sent to me and it is the one on their Facebook page. 224" Stud!


----------



## rhs341

Well.....somebody post a pic.....jeeez!!!!!


----------



## shaffer88

This is the teaser on Facebook


----------



## shaffer88

Gobbler gnarly buck even now with the new pics


----------



## shaffer88

found it Trent is a great guy and has been putting in his time let me tell ya


----------



## Cookie1125

been seeing this on facebook and instagram as well. It's a very impressive deer. Just wow.


----------



## sleeperls

he hit it in the neck? that thing is a brute.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Even the body on that thing is massive


----------



## rhs341

Dayum........


----------



## shaffer88

They scored him a 224"


----------



## Cookie1125

Anyone hear anything about this?



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

No news from me on that one but that one is just straight dirty


----------



## Buckhavoc

Dang the HB is NICE!! I don't watch a whole lot of the outdoor channel shows anymore but I do enjoy the Heartland Bowhunter. They seem to do it right!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Wow that 2nd Buck is nice double main beam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Wow..some downright monsters hitting the ground early in Kansas this year.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

83 this weekend bleh.


----------



## shaffer88

Yep I've been laid up with strep for the last week so I may bow out for tomorrow's hunt.


----------



## sleeperls

im gunna go check some cams and hunt a spot i havnt been to yet and hang a cam out there. sunday same hunt a new spot. Get familier with it for later.


----------



## swkslampe

shaffer88 said:


> Yep I've been laid up with strep for the last week so I may bow out for tomorrow's hunt.


Had that crap a couple weeks ago, never had it before. Kinda freaky to wake up in the morning with your throat swollen shut. Get well soon man!


----------



## ksgobbler

I know Trent. He knows how to get it done. Hoping to go out Sunday morning after a doe. 1 doe and a turkey and I can concentrate on ducks when the time comes.


----------



## letemgrow

Hit a pretty good buck last night on public. Going back now to look, not so sure about the hit after looking for blood. Sure looked like an exit hole in the right spot at 20, off the ground. It's a brisket hit if not....


----------



## snoman4

letemgrow said:


> Hit a pretty good buck last night on public. Going back now to look, not so sure about the hit after looking for blood. Sure looked like an exit hole in the right spot at 20, off the ground. It's a brisket hit if not....


Good luck brother and hope you find him. Counting down the days until I hit the road for 17 days visiting Kansas and Kentucky.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

snoman4 said:


> Good luck brother and hope you find him. Counting down the days until I hit the road for 17 days visiting Kansas and Kentucky.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


When are you going to be in Kansas this year Kevin?


----------



## snoman4

Getting there November 6 hunting through the 13th Justin.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Cookie1125 said:


> Anyone hear anything about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Crazy nice buck....I bet if this is on a hunting show they say "I hit him just a touch back"[emoji848]


----------



## shaffer88

ksgobbler said:


> I know Trent. He knows how to get it done. Hoping to go out Sunday morning after a doe. 1 doe and a turkey and I can concentrate on ducks when the time comes.


Did you go to esu?


----------



## ksgobbler

No he worked in the ER when I was a firefighter/EMT


----------



## Justin Spies

snoman4 said:


> Getting there November 6 hunting through the 13th Justin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Same dates for us, ready to be North bound!!!


----------



## Justin Spies

letemgrow said:


> Hit a pretty good buck last night on public. Going back now to look, not so sure about the hit after looking for blood. Sure looked like an exit hole in the right spot at 20, off the ground. It's a brisket hit if not....


Any update? What part of the state you hunting?


----------



## iviec

Tagged


----------



## apeshot

Any one going this eveing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

To bad the wind is wrong. New spot Looks like it has a couple i wouldnt mind seeing on the hoof.

in velvet. Havnt seen him since flood he is back.









Another smaller 9.


----------



## weshawk5

sleeperls said:


> To bad the wind is wrong. New spot Looks like it has a couple i wouldnt mind seeing on the hoof.
> 
> in velvet. Havnt seen him since flood he is back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another smaller 9.


Very nice.. I wish I was getting some daylight movement.


----------



## ikeinks

I've been getting an unusual amount of daylight pics this year. Just nothing that interests me....


----------



## sleeperls

If it wasnt so stinking hot tommorow id hunt it. Wind will be right.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

sleeperls said:


> If it wasnt so stinking hot tommorow id hunt it. Wind will be right.


I'm with ya, Sunday-Monday are my days off and it's going to be 82 and 85 degrees. No spank you, although I might sit for the last two hours of daylight.


----------



## apeshot

That's what I did tonight snuck in about 450 to set tell dare Its not too bad out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Sitting in a ground blind overlooking a food plot waiting on daylight. Hoping a fat doe walks by.


----------



## sleeperls

going out tonight. see if that big 9 will shiw himself again. wont be back there for a few weeks after tonight.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Checked a cam this morning, nothing but some does and *****. Moved it to a different location. Gonna start hunting next weekend on.


----------



## aeast236

Have decent deer showing up. All nocturnal though. Younger bucks still in bachelor groups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

92 degrees. this is some bs. in the stand now thermacel is a rocking


----------



## shaffer88

Isn't that sad 92 degrees, just a sad thing great time of year to have it this hot


----------



## weshawk5

Yea and of course I'm off work today and tomorrow but work the rest of the week when I cools down.. .


----------



## BigDeer

cool off in a couple days


----------



## shaffer88

weshawk5 said:


> Yea and of course I'm off work today and tomorrow but work the rest of the week when I cools down.. .


I feel ya start work wed thru sun all night shift


----------



## sleeperls

yup and back up to 76 or so for the weekend. when i finally do see some cold weather im gunna be a wuss.


----------



## ksgobbler

I feel you. Work 4 nights on 1 night off thru thanksgiving. Money is good but it really puts a damper on the hunting.


----------



## KSQ2

Haven't been out yet, it just doesn't feel quite like bow season yet.


----------



## Shortstroke

Heading out to southeast kansas November 6-13. Will be my first time west of the Mississippi. Counting the days...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Shortstroke said:


> Heading out to southeast kansas November 6-13. Will be my first time west of the Mississippi. Counting the days...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You being guided or at least just wondering since you have a few southeast Kansas folks on this thread if you need some info


----------



## John from NY

I'm headed out to NE Kansas on the 4th for my annual DIY...good luck everyone!


----------



## Shortstroke

shaffer88 said:


> You being guided or at least just wondering since you have a few southeast Kansas folks on this thread if you need some info


We are being guided. Curious as to what terrain we will be looking at hunting. One guy we are heading out with runs a fishing charter with one of the outfitters fathers so we have some insight on what we are getting into. They picked up a 4000 acre lease this year and it hasn't been outfitted in 5-6 years and we are to be the first on it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

Shortstroke said:


> We are being guided. Curious as to what terrain we will be looking at hunting. One guy we are heading out with runs a fishing charter with one of the outfitters fathers so we have some insight on what we are getting into. They picked up a 4000 acre lease this year and it hasn't been outfitted in 5-6 years and we are to be the first on it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this sounds like it could be the guy who hunts next to us...

your not hunting unit 12 by chance?


----------



## Shortstroke

12 was one of the zones I had to apply for with my permits. I'm not sure exactly where we will be at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Who is your guide service


----------



## Shortstroke

Hickory creek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

They have been known to put down some big deer. I drive by there operation on a weekly basis looking for deer, a thread popped upped recently so I'll tell you now, you will most likely be placed on a corn pile. One week no one will shoot a deer the next everyone will shoot 140"+ deer good luck, they have a good Facebook page to watch trail cam pics


----------



## tjandy

BigDeer said:


> What do you guys think on age and score of these two bucks? First one is at my buddies spot, the second is at a pinch I like to sit on during the rut.
> 
> #1
> View attachment 4934721
> 
> View attachment 4934729
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> View attachment 4934737
> 
> View attachment 4934745


Nice bucks!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shortstroke said:


> Hickory creek
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck...I hope it works out. I don't want to come across as a pessimist, but I wouldn't believe for one minute that the first group of clients that HC puts on a 4K lease in SE KS is a group coming out the first week of November. In reality it doesn't matter all that much, when it turns on, it turns on. Bring some heavy rattling antlers and decoys, first week of November can be very exciting in that area. A wise resident once told me the colder the better, gets he big boys up and moving. I'll be out from the 17-27 this year. First time this late in November anxious to see the difference in movement. 

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Shortstroke

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck...I hope it works out. I don't want to come across as a pessimist, but I wouldn't believe for one minute that the first group of clients that HC puts on a 4K lease in SE KS is a group coming out the first week of November. In reality it doesn't matter all that much, when it turns on, it turns on. Bring some heavy rattling antlers and decoys, first week of November can be very exciting in that area. A wise resident once told me the colder the better, gets he big boys up and moving. I'll be out from the 17-27 this year. First time this late in November anxious to see the difference in movement.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


Joe I hunted a lease in IL for 5 years that was supposedly archery only and only us (10 or so guys from PA) and that turned out to be the biggest lie. So I'm not going in to this expecting much. Just figured since the guides father is a friend of one of the guys in our group that it would get us some brownie points. Time will tell! I haven't gotten out once in PA so I'm itching to get in a tree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

While your in town you'll be near Howard and sedan, so get ya some "toots drive in" and bucks BBQ, just say those names and they'll know what you're talking about.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shortstroke said:


> Joe I hunted a lease in IL for 5 years that was supposedly archery only and only us (10 or so guys from PA) and that turned out to be the biggest lie. So I'm not going in to this expecting much. Just figured since the guides father is a friend of one of the guys in our group that it would get us some brownie points. Time will tell! I haven't gotten out once in PA so I'm itching to get in a tree
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't realize you're from PA, where do you call home? I'm in Delaware County. You guys driving. I can tell you first hand, you're in for a treat. There really isn't a comparison that I can give...whether they cycle 10-hunters through a week or you're really the first to step foot, it will be nothing like you're accustomed to here in the Keystone state.

Feel free to PM if you prefer.

Joe


----------



## Shortstroke

12-Ringer said:


> Didn't realize you're from PA, where do you call home? I'm in Delaware County. You guys driving. I can tell you first hand, you're in for a treat. There really isn't a comparison that I can give...
> 
> Joe


Used to be fiveohrsp on here but I'm not sure what happened. I'm in Quakertown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortstroke

12-Ringer said:


> Didn't realize you're from PA, where do you call home? I'm in Delaware County. You guys driving. I can tell you first hand, you're in for a treat. There really isn't a comparison that I can give...whether they cycle 10-hunters through a week or you're really the first to step foot, it will be nothing like you're accustomed to here in the Keystone state.
> 
> Feel free to PM if you prefer.
> 
> Joe


We're actually flying. Which I'm extremely worried about. Hope I can fit everything I think I need. Watching the weather close


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Shorty are you on their Facebook page


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shortstroke said:


> We're actually flying. Which I'm extremely worried about. Hope I can fit everything I think I need. Watching the weather close
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I can offer some advice...ship your gear UPS. When I flew in 2008 I shipped everything and simply had a carry-on. With the cost of baggage fees, the risk of lost/damaged gear, and the hassle of the gear at the airport, it just made sense. Only cost me $35 more than if I tried hauling it all on the plane without any of the aggravation of baggage claims and I got confirmation before I left Philly that my gear had arrived safe and was signed for...UPS built me a custom box for my bow case and the rest shipped in a rubbermaid tote that was locked and sealed with tape. Best decision I made, on and off the plane with no hassles and no worries about my gear. I am sure the HC staff wouldn't mind signing for and storing your gear until you arrive. The UPS staff can tell you exactly when you need to ship it to ensure it will be there when you arrive, if you're nervous ship it a day earlier. The UPS fragile is treated much better than any airline luggage.

I've driven every year since as my Pop won't fly and he's been going with me ever since 2008, so I can't give exact prices now. I'm sure they went up a bit, but luggage has really gone up.

You flying into KC or Wichita? Depending on exactly where you are staying should look into both, might catch a break on pricing and the distance between the two airports and the housing may not be all that different. Wichita is likely closer to Howard if that is where your staying.

Hope I gave you a few things to think about.

Joe


----------



## Shortstroke

shaffer88 said:


> Shorty are you on their Facebook page


Yeah I've browsed through it. Didn't see any spectacular bucks but November has a way of changing that hopefully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortstroke

12-Ringer said:


> If I can offer some advice...ship your gear UPS. When I flew in 2008 I shipped everything and simply had a carry-on. With the cost of baggage fees, the risk of lost/damaged gear, and the hassle of the gear at the airport, it just made sense. Only cost me $35 more than if I tried hauling it all on the plane without any of the aggravation of baggage claims and I got confirmation before I left Philly that my gear had arrived safe and was signed for...UPS built me a custom box for my bow case and the rest shipped in a rubbermaid tote that was locked and sealed with tape. Best decision I made, on and off the plane with no hassles and no worries about my gear. I am sure the HC staff wouldn't mind signing for and storing your gear until you arrive. The UPS staff can tell you exactly when you need to ship it to ensure it will be there when you arrive, if you're nervous ship it a day earlier. The UPS fragile is treated much better than any airline luggage.
> 
> I've driven every year since as my Pop won't fly and he's been going with me ever since 2008, so I can't give exact prices now. I'm sure they went up a bit, but luggage has really gone up.
> 
> You flying into KC or Wichita? Depending on exactly where you are staying should look into both, might catch a break on pricing and the distance between the two airports and the housing may not be all that different. Wichita is likely closer to Howard if that is where your staying.
> 
> Hope I gave you a few things to think about.
> 
> Joe


Joe that's what I've been thinking about. I have 3 bows so sending one out won't be a deal breaker. I am going to call hickory creek this week and see about them storing my junk until I arrive. Less hassle and can get a smaller rental car as well. 

We are flying into Wichita. Round trip was 335 out of Philadelphia with a layover in St. Louis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Wichita is much closer! West side Wichita (where ict is) to Howard around 1.5 hr vs. 3-4 hr from kck


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shortstroke said:


> Joe that's what I've been thinking about. I have 3 bows so sending one out won't be a deal breaker. I am going to call hickory creek this week and see about them storing my junk until I arrive. Less hassle and can get a smaller rental car as well.
> 
> We are flying into Wichita. Round trip was 335 out of Philadelphia with a layover in St. Louis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I'm not mistaken it's easier to get a direct flight into KC, but cheaper to go into Wichita with a brief connecting. Doesn't make sense to me, but I flew Philly to Detroit to Wichita on the way out and Wichita to Atlanta to Philly home. A little culture never hurts (lol)


----------



## Shortstroke

12-Ringer said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's easier to get a direct flight into KC, but cheaper to go into Wichita with a brief connecting. Doesn't make sense to me, but I flew Philly to Detroit to Wichita on the way out and Wichita to Atlanta to Philly home. A little culture never hurts (lol)


 Nothing wrong with some culture here and there! Nobody meaner than Philadelphia it's good to meet some nice people now and then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shortstroke said:


> Nothing wrong with some culture here and there! Nobody meaner than Philadelphia it's good to meet some nice people now and then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few of the best people I know on this planet live in KS.

Good luck, I'll be keeping my eyes out for details from your trip.

Joe


----------



## Justin Spies

John from NY said:


> I'm headed out to NE Kansas on the 4th for my annual DIY...good luck everyone!


Will be in NE Kansas around that time myself will leave here on the 5th and have to be home on the 13th. Ill be DIY on public myself. What unit are you hunting?


----------



## BigDeer

Talking about flying in, I love when my son plays ball up at Tiffany by the airport. Tons of wildlife around. There is a church outside Platte set in the country side and we hit church there Memorial Day weekend. While standing during mass I look out one of the side windows and there are about 20 hens and 6 gobblers strutting 30 yards from the window. Saw tons of deer. Anyway anyone flying in keep your eyes peeled when driving from the airport out into KS, lots of critters.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Shortstroke said:


> Yeah I've browsed through it. Didn't see any spectacular bucks but November has a way of changing that hopefully
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is their page Hunt Hickory Creek? If so, when was the last time you checked it? They posted some studs recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Went out to check cameras yesterday, I had a ton of bucks on camera over the last week. Between 3 cameras I had 14 different bucks during the late morning and early evenings working scrapes, sparring, and just cruising. Four of the bucks were definite shooters, hoping the long range forecast for this Sunday-Monday is wrong (80) because I'm getting in the stand.

One of the bucks I got on camera looks really young, had I not seen his antlers I would have thought it to be a 1 1/2 year old. Got about 40 pictures of him throughout the last week, even if he is 2 1/2 he already has a big set of antlers. I'm guessing he is close to 130". His body looks 1 1/2, but it's hard to believe he would have that kind of rack at that age.


----------



## Jargon

Good luck all!! 

I'll be headed to SE Kansas (unit 11) on Nov 7th till the 14th. We are so, pumped!! We will actually be hunting Grundy Co. Missouri from Oct 28th first. Both are leases we picked up (first time in KS, second year in MO). Hopefully the bucks will be up and moving!


----------



## Kick them up

Justin Spies said:


> Will be in NE Kansas around that time myself will leave here on the 5th and have to be home on the 13th. Ill be DIY on public myself. What unit are you hunting?


Were in N.E KS ?


----------



## Hawkfarm

Acorns are still the main draw on us. And there are acorns dropping everywhere so it is hard to try and pattern the deer. I'm starting to see more daylight buck activity on the cameras. One recent morning I had two bucks checking scrapes in the back yard after they ran off some does and fawns. Get this hot spell and the full moon behind us and the daylight activity should really pick up.


----------



## reed4343

Shortstroke said:


> Heading out to southeast kansas November 6-13. Will be my first time west of the Mississippi. Counting the days...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be at HC during Nov 6-13 as well


----------



## mtneer man

I'll be in zone 7 the 6-13. I may bump back a week if the weather looks better


----------



## BigDeer

mtneer man said:


> I'll be in zone 7 the 6-13. I may bump back a week if the weather looks better


Good luck bud!


----------



## Shortstroke

reed4343 said:


> I'll be at HC during Nov 6-13 as well


See you then buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortstroke

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Is their page Hunt Hickory Creek? If so, when was the last time you checked it? They posted some studs recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I was on hickory creek outfitters and they really didn't have anything impressive. Hunt hickory creek has some much better looking deer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Is their page Hunt Hickory Creek? If so, when was the last time you checked it? They posted some studs recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope shorty isn't expecting a 200" behind every tree, but yes they had some studs


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Shortstroke said:


> Man I was on hickory creek outfitters and they really didn't have anything impressive. Hunt hickory creek has some much better looking deer!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. I saw the other hickory creek and wasn't impressed. The one you're going to looks great. I'm a sucker for chocolate horned bucks and the second pic was a big chocolate racked deer. Good luck! Hope you smack a good one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

shaffer88 said:


> Hope shorty isn't expecting a 200" behind every tree, but yes they had some studs


Agreed. Nothing is guaranteed or even likely. Hunting is hunting. I'm just glad, for his sake, he was looking at the wrong outfitter. I would be worried about the one and stoked about the other. There's a huge difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyP

Getting decent bucks showing up on my cams and in my plots along with a few rubs that appeared in the last week. Had to replace a strap on one of my stands and figured while I was out, I'd check on another stand at the back of my property that I've not been around since early spring... sucker was gone. Now I don't know what I wanna hunt more... bucks or crooks. :angry: I am hoping it was an isolated incident because my other gear is still out in the woods now. Property next to mine sold end of August so people must have been walking it to check things out when they happened across my stand on MY side of the fence. My stand was pretty close to the middle of the section too so it wasn't an easy haul.


----------



## Shortstroke

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I know. I saw the other hickory creek and wasn't impressed. The one you're going to looks great. I'm a sucker for chocolate horned bucks and the second pic was a big chocolate racked deer. Good luck! Hope you smack a good one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, gonna do my best!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortstroke

shaffer88 said:


> Hope shorty isn't expecting a 200" behind every tree, but yes they had some studs


I'm not going in expecting anything. I want to see mature deer in an unpressured scenario. Coming from pa I don't really know what unpressured looks like! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhunter06

Any nw Kansas guys on here? I used to hunt some ground by Morland but a lawyer decided he needed it all to him self. Hunted public last year and a lot of out of state bird hunters were everywhere. Just looking for a tip for next year on a place to hunt. Pm me if you know of a lead. Might be able to trade a hunt for a NE mule deer wt or turkey or even waterfowl.


----------



## blark1988

Ill be hunting Zone 7 near Smithcenter from the 2nd until the 21st. Driving in from GA


----------



## shaffer88

You should be the second or third big group to roll through, but they have a lot of land to use also


----------



## kstatemallards

deerhunter06 said:


> Any nw Kansas guys on here? I used to hunt some ground by Morland but a lawyer decided he needed it all to him self. Hunted public last year and a lot of out of state bird hunters were everywhere. Just looking for a tip for next year on a place to hunt. Pm me if you know of a lead. Might be able to trade a hunt for a NE mule deer wt or turkey or even waterfowl.


Just go before bird season and you'll be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

Well too hot for me out here lately but had this rag horn bull elk come strolling by this morning while we were workin out in a pasture! Hodgeman County, excuse my buddy's language..https://vimeo.com/187901356


----------



## deerhunter06

I hunt from the opener on I just don't come to kill a deer. Im looking for mature as in 5+.


----------



## John from NY

Justin Spies said:


> Will be in NE Kansas around that time myself will leave here on the 5th and have to be home on the 13th. Ill be DIY on public myself. What unit are you hunting?


I hunt Unit 10...


----------



## midwestbowman

Heading out to North Central Kansas in a few weeks for my annual vacation. Hoping to relive my 2013 season!


----------



## kstatemallards

deerhunter06 said:


> I hunt from the opener on I just don't come to kill a deer. Im looking for mature as in 5+.


My good buddies live in the Norton area. People bird hunt the opener and then the traffic slows down a ton. I bet if you stay away from the weekends you'll be fine...not sure if that's possible for you but that's what I suggest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Buzzed up to the farm on Sunday with high hopes as this is the time when I usually start getting pics of a lot of bucks... beans were cut on 10/8.... they drilled wheat on 10/9... I hadn't had a picture of a shooter since mid-August. I didn't see a lot of buck sign around... some rubs, the start of some scrapes. I did get some pics of a buck I've got 3 years of history with and some pics of a shooter that had been 'missing' for 2 months. He had some daylight activity during the brief cold snap last week and if we can get another cold snap like that I'll be up a tree trying to put him on the ground.


----------



## ikeinks

kscumminsdriver said:


> Buzzed up to the farm on Sunday with high hopes as this is the time when I usually start getting pics of a lot of bucks... beans were cut on 10/8.... they drilled wheat on 10/9... I hadn't had a picture of a shooter since mid-August. I didn't see a lot of buck sign around... some rubs, the start of some scrapes. I did get some pics of a buck I've got 3 years of history with and some pics of a shooter that had been 'missing' for 2 months. He had some daylight activity during the brief cold snap last week and if we can get another cold snap like that I'll be up a tree trying to put him on the ground.
> 
> View attachment 4956697


Nice one! Good luck.


----------



## fishfurlife

Had new Bucks show up on all wireless cams last night. I think that's a good sign.  Cams are mixed on trails and in oaks. The oak cams have been on fire for two weeks but have tapered off dramatically the last two or three days.


----------



## dbagg

Who all does euro's with beetles in Kansas. Thanks


----------



## AintNoGriz

dbagg said:


> Who all does euro's with beetles in Kansas. Thanks


I have used Graber Skulls. They have done 2 of my deer. Very good work. They used to be in Goessel but their address shows Walton, which is east of Newton. I had noticed their sign was not by the road a few times I went by there so I assumed they must have moved.

One of my skulls was pictured in the Wichita Eagle as they did a big article on his business several years ago, and mine happened to be in the beetle tank and they took a pic and it was used in the article. They owner called and told me. Kinda cool.


----------



## hunterhewi

Sure wish it would cool down some more so i can go sit in a tree! 6 of us went out this morning and killed 34 ducks 2 shy of our limit.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

hunterhewi said:


> Sure wish it would cool down some more so i can go sit in a tree! 6 of us went out this morning and killed 34 ducks 2 shy of our limit.


Wish I lived in the central part of the state. you guys get way more ducks coming down than we do over here!!!


----------



## kda082

hunterhewi said:


> Sure wish it would cool down some more so i can go sit in a tree! 6 of us went out this morning and killed 34 ducks 2 shy of our limit.


Let's see some pics!


----------



## shaffer88

dbagg said:


> Who all does euro's with beetles in Kansas. Thanks


Have a friend in Augusta that has a tank of beetles that does it


----------



## MattDXT

My son and I are doing our first hunt outside of New England during the second week of December. We have booked a hunt with CK Outfitters in Kansas. Anyone heard of them. Any reviews would be very welcome.
thank you.


----------



## buckbowhunter1

Very good operation. Would love to hunt some of there ground. Not to far from my house. 160 and above are a very real possibility. Best of luck to you guys


----------



## JWilson90

Hung another stand this morning hoping to get a shot at some shooters I saw last Friday. Gonna get in it Friday night and Saturday morning. 

Went and checked a stand I have in an oak thicket and found some nice rubs and scrapes so I threw a cam up. While looking around I noticed some weird pink tape on some trees and assumed it was a trail marker to a stand. Upon arriving at the trees things got weird. There was huge nails in each tree, 5 trees in all, and a rock in the ground with a piece of rebar behind it. All the nails was pointed at the rock. Very strange and unnerving. This is very deep in timber as well probably 3/4 mile off the road. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

JWilson, private or public?


----------



## KSQ2

Hmm, interesting


----------



## JWilson90

Public. I thought it was just some trail markers to a stand. Nope. Sure wasn't. And the nails are huge. Like 3/16 spikes and really new. Look like they just came from hardware store


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

darn clowns..


----------



## KSQ2

BigDeer said:


> darn clowns..


Lol! Just need a red nose on each of the spikes!


----------



## snoman4

JWilson90 said:


> Hung another stand this morning hoping to get a shot at some shooters I saw last Friday. Gonna get in it Friday night and Saturday morning.
> 
> Went and checked a stand I have in an oak thicket and found some nice rubs and scrapes so I threw a cam up. While looking around I noticed some weird pink tape on some trees and assumed it was a trail marker to a stand. Upon arriving at the trees things got weird. There was huge nails in each tree, 5 trees in all, and a rock in the ground with a piece of rebar behind it. All the nails was pointed at the rock. Very strange and unnerving. This is very deep in timber as well probably 3/4 mile off the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The number 5 strikes me as odd along with the ribbon and spikes....check out the spacing of the rocks and spikes. If it is equidistant then you are possibly looking at a pentagram with the ribbon being used to connect the sides. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

snoman4 said:


> The number 5 strikes me as odd along with the ribbon and spikes....check out the spacing of the rocks and spikes. If it is equidistant then you are possibly looking at a pentagram with the ribbon being used to connect the sides.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


That was my thought as well. I tried connecting the dots and seeing what I could create. One of them would be a pentagon but it was from having equidistant sides. Probably the strangest thing I have ever stumbled across. I hunt this place at least 2x a week and my buddy hunts there often as well and we never see other people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

kda082 said:


> Let's see some pics!


Heres one pic, ill post more when my buddy sends them over. I didnt want to drop my phone as we waded into the marsh today. Over belly button deep and stood in the lilly pads after we found a decent hole in the vegetation. There were a bunch of pintail, widgeon, and ringnecks monday. Today all the big ducks were no where to be found. We ended up killing 2 widgeon, 2 spoonies, the rest teal. Had a mallard drake and hen at 10 yards landing in the deeks 3 minutes before legal shooting time.


----------



## hunterhewi

Couple more


----------



## ksgobbler

Need to stick a doe as I have ducks on the brain. My old chocolate lab is getting slow so we are getting a puppy in January.


----------



## sleeperls

I know a guy in smith center that does beatles. let me know i can get you in contact.


----------



## shaffer88

My duck dog was stolen 3 years ago and miss him every season, he was trained to best I could, and many offered to buy him, maybe someone didn't want to pay for him is the best I can figure. Anyways his litter mate is whelping in 3 weeks so at least I can keep my bloodline, looking forward to the training process more than anything! I'm getting tired of being my own retriever


----------



## shaffer88

Hewi are you at the bottoms? You must be west of the line for seasons we don't start for awhile


----------



## scrub1

I will be back in beautiful Great Bend November 6-16. As excited as I always am to get out there.


----------



## mkvnwk

The rock and rebar look like an old survey marker for the corner or center of a section. Anything recently sell in the neighborhood or any new property line fencing put up?


----------



## kstatemallards

JWilson90 said:


> Hung another stand this morning hoping to get a shot at some shooters I saw last Friday. Gonna get in it Friday night and Saturday morning.
> 
> Went and checked a stand I have in an oak thicket and found some nice rubs and scrapes so I threw a cam up. While looking around I noticed some weird pink tape on some trees and assumed it was a trail marker to a stand. Upon arriving at the trees things got weird. There was huge nails in each tree, 5 trees in all, and a rock in the ground with a piece of rebar behind it. All the nails was pointed at the rock. Very strange and unnerving. This is very deep in timber as well probably 3/4 mile off the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put a trail cam over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

shaffer88 said:


> Hewi are you at the bottoms? You must be west of the line for seasons we don't start for awhile


Originally from south of the bottoms bout 15 miles. I live in McPherson and we hunted the wetlands today.


----------



## hunterhewi

scrub1 said:


> I will be back in beautiful Great Bend November 6-16. As excited as I always am to get out there.


Im from just south of Great Bend originally and do most of my hunting there. Good Luck!


----------



## JWilson90

kstatemallards said:


> Put a trail cam over it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I'd rather not no lol l.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

hunterhewi said:


> Couple more
> 
> View attachment 4959761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959769


Congrats on what looks like a great duck hunt brother.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Sat tonight and got skunked. Trail cams aren't showing many of the shooters. Of course it's been warm as hell the past week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082

Awesome pics and great looking lab. I saw nothing hunting behind the house on a small plot. Tape sure looks like survey tape. Any chance ground was surveyed?


----------



## Hammer79

Heading out next Friday from Pa for our first trip to Kansas. We will be in North central Ks. Hoping to get some cooler temps but not looking to cool so far. Either way I think it will be an great trip! Good luck to everyone this year!

Sent from a tree


----------



## NC Kansas

Are you on oak island? Dig for gold


----------



## hunterhewi

Thanks guys. Have had some good duck hunts this far. Forgot how much fun it is, benn so tied up on bowhunting the last 6-7 years


----------



## Justin Spies

Kick them up said:


> Were in N.E KS ?


Hunting around Tuttle Creek. Bringing the boat to try and get away from big pressure.


----------



## JWilson90

NC Kansas said:


> Are you on oak island? Dig for gold


I don't have the cohonas to dig it up lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

dbagg said:


> Who all does euro's with beetles in Kansas. Thanks


I used a guy in Wichita for a euro... pretty sure he used beetles.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

It's been super slow for me. Only been out hunting 3 times. The numbers just aren't there for me. I took the landowner out for lunch last week and asked him what he's seeing. Maybe they're moving on a different part of the farm. His quote to me was "I'm not seeing any deer. At all." That's never what you want to hear from the guy who's on the entire farm, each day, feeding and checking on the livestock. Hopefully sweet November brings cold temps and traveling bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> It's been super slow for me. Only been out hunting 3 times. The numbers just aren't there for me. I took the landowner out for lunch last week and asked him what he's seeing. Maybe they're moving on a different part of the farm. His quote to me was "I'm not seeing any deer. At all." That's never what you want to hear from the guy who's on the entire farm, each day, feeding and checking on the livestock. Hopefully sweet November brings cold temps and traveling bucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Johnathan you have had two great years. With all the rain this year the deer are killing the acorns. Be patient my brother as they will be back to your great hunting spot I have no doubt. I will be there starting November 6 and hopefully we can meet up with you bringing the youngun to visit with us. Good luck brother it will turn around for you...if not you will always have Missouri.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

snoman4 said:


> Johnathan you have had two great years. With all the rain this year the deer are killing the acorns. Be patient my brother as they will be back to your great hunting spot I have no doubt. I will be there starting November 6 and hopefully we can meet up with you bringing the youngun to visit with us. Good luck brother it will turn around for you...if not you will always have Missouri.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Every time I start feeling down, I just look at the wall downstairs. I've had a great couple years. This year is just slow. The beans across the way should be out, or out very soon. No doubt I'm blessed. Missouri is looking promising. Got a couple good bucks hanging out. 

We definitely will try to make it up there while you're there. Should be able to bring Arrow along as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Every time I start feeling down, I just look at the wall downstairs. I've had a great couple years. This year is just slow. The beans across the way should be out, or out very soon. No doubt I'm blessed. Missouri is looking promising. Got a couple good bucks hanging out.
> 
> We definitely will try to make it up there while you're there. Should be able to bring Arrow along as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should since she is much prettier than you...rofl. Bet she is growing like a weed.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

snoman4 said:


> You should since she is much prettier than you...rofl. Bet she is growing like a weed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


She is! It's crazy how fast it goes. She's running around and into everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Yeah it happens fast. Diana says to tell you hello.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

snoman4 said:


> Yeah it happens fast. Diana says to tell you hello.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Tell her I said Hi back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Sure will and hope to see you in a few weeks brother.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

snoman4 said:


> Sure will and hope to see you in a few weeks brother.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Me too. Hopefully I'm coming up to check out the monster you laid down! I was on the property you might be hunting a couple weeks ago. Looks promising. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Me too. Hopefully I'm coming up to check out the monster you laid down! I was on the property you might be hunting a couple weeks ago. Looks promising.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it does. Have seen the aerials and actual photos and it looks great.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BROWNDOWN7

deerhunter06 said:


> Any nw Kansas guys on here? I used to hunt some ground by Morland but a lawyer decided he needed it all to him self. Hunted public last year and a lot of out of state bird hunters were everywhere. Just looking for a tip for next year on a place to hunt. Pm me if you know of a lead. Might be able to trade a hunt for a NE mule deer wt or turkey or even waterfowl.


We stay in Morland almost every year. My father and I hunted last year from the 8th to the 20th and saw amazing deer most places we went. We did notice a little bit of a decline once pheasant season came in but still good activity. We do almost all of our hunting on public land, and then a few places of private we have just received permission over the years from. Been bird hunting in the area for 20 years. When are you going hunting up there again?


----------



## BROWNDOWN7

Forgot to mention that this year and last year are the first two years were are going after whitetail. I know you said that you only hunt mature bucks, I agree with you. I don't travel to Kansas to stick a young one. We have found the best luck with draws and cedar trees, I was extremely surprised how much those deer use the cedars for bedding and cover and even traveling from point A - point B. Also we may stay in Morland but we are not against driving an hour to get to a good spot, and on Kansas roads that a long ways. Another tip is we found that hunting on the ground is much easier than hunting from a tree. It gives you the option to make an adjustment at the last minute if maybe you see one that is just too far, you might be able to get around and cut him off. In that area if you go in the middle of the month you definitely see rutting activity but many of the giants are locked down with a doe. That's why we decided to go this year from the 2nd to the 10th. Get in and out before bird season, and try to catch them in the pre-rut, chase phase.


----------



## Mbates41

nice. ill be up in north central Kansas the first week of august. would love to see one like that. my first trip to kansas


----------



## Mbates41

where in Kansas are u g oing. im making my first trip to Kansas this year. heading up above salina. im stoked


----------



## fishfurlife

Decoy hunting is going to be tough on the ranch I am hunting this season. The native grasses are crazy tall this year.


----------



## Justin Spies

fishfurlife said:


> Decoy hunting is going to be tough on the ranch I am hunting this season. The native grasses are crazy tall this year.


Put the decoy on stilts!!


----------



## fishfurlife

Justin Spies said:


> Put the decoy on stilts!!


Lol. Good call. Right now a weed eater and a brush hog this weekend sounds very appealing!


----------



## Rg176bnc

Is it just me or do the mulie numbers just keep declining? I'll be the first to say there are still a decent number of crops still out but the ratio we've been seeing isn't even close to 10 years ago.


----------



## jmav58

Rg176bnc said:


> Is it just me or do the mulie numbers just keep declining? I'll be the first to say there are still a decent number of crops still out but the ratio we've been seeing isn't even close to 10 years ago.


Where you looking? I'll agree that they're declining there's no arguing but from last year to this year there appears to almost be more in my typical spots. But there was a mild winter and good moisture. I'm down in gove county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> She is! It's crazy how fast it goes. She's running around and into everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didnt realize you guys had a munchkin! Congrats to you! Tell the wife Sam says congrats as well!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

jmav58 said:


> Where you looking? I'll agree that they're declining there's no arguing but from last year to this year there appears to almost be more in my typical spots. But there was a mild winter and good moisture. I'm down in gove county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hunt just south of you in Lane County a few weeks each year, the mulie numbers where I hunt have dropped quite a bit over the last 15 years. The landowner says he doesn't see anywhere close to the number of mule deer now as he did just 5 years ago, and he is out everyday with crops and cattle spread out over a pretty good distance. The only population that has gone up on his land are the Pronghorns.


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I hunt just south of you in Lane County a few weeks each year, the mulie numbers where I hunt have dropped quite a bit over the last 15 years. The landowner says he doesn't see anywhere close to the number of mule deer now as he did just 5 years ago, and he is out everyday with crops and cattle spread out over a pretty good distance. The only population that has gone up on his land are the Pronghorns.


Does your landowner need help with them there goats KB? Have bow will travel....


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

BigDeer said:


> Does your landowner need help with them there goats KB? Have bow will travel....


I'll throw my hat in that ring as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

hunterhewi said:


> I didnt realize you guys had a munchkin! Congrats to you! Tell the wife Sam says congrats as well!


Thanks! I'll tell her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I'll throw my hat in that ring as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite hunting is chasing those critters with a bow...love it


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

BigDeer said:


> My favorite hunting is chasing those critters with a bow...love it


I've never done it. Went on my first antelope hunt a couple weeks ago with a muzzleloader. Didn't get one. ML mis-fired on a big one at 75 yards. My only shot in two days. So, I am looking for some revenge and don't want to wait 3 more years to get it. Definitely gonna try to get out next year. I caught the bug


----------



## hunterhewi

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I'll throw my hat in that ring as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most landowners ive met in western kansas hate pronghorn lol. From what ive heard its pretty easy to get permission


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

hunterhewi said:


> Most landowners ive met in western kansas hate pronghorn lol. From what ive heard its pretty easy to get permission


That is what I learned when I went. Just a matter of finding good spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> Does your landowner need help with them there goats KB? Have bow will travel....


He has a small group of them he sees every now and then, I've seen them a few times. He said until just a few years ago he never saw any around there. If the herd starts to get bigger I plan on getting tag and giving it a try, not sure there are enough to hunt right now. The few times I have seen them there were 6-8 does and a small buck.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

hunterhewi said:


> Most landowners ive met in western kansas hate pronghorn lol. From what ive heard its pretty easy to get permission


That's true. The ones I have seen on the property I hunt always hit a Winter Wheat/Triticali field that sits in the middle of a huge pasture. The pasture grass isn't any taller than a freshly mowed football field, with zero trees there is no way to get to them without being picked off from 3/4 of a mile away. I'm thinking putting up a bale blind and sitting all day is the only way to get close. If I ever see a good size buck in the group I might give it a try.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Kansas Bruisers said:


> That's true. The ones I have seen on the property I hunt always hit a Winter Wheat/Triticali field that sits in the middle of a huge pasture. The pasture grass isn't any taller than a freshly mowed football field, with zero trees there is no way to get to them without being picked off from 3/4 of a mile away. I'm thinking putting up a bale blind and sitting all day is the only way to get close. If I ever see a good size buck in the group I might give it a try.


That was the most frustrating thing about hunting them. It was all spot and stalk when I went. And even with a muzzleloader and having to cut the distance to a couple hundred yards from 5-600 yards and there's nothing between you and them but a freshly drilled wheat field. Pretty frustrating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rg176bnc

jmav58 said:


> Where you looking? I'll agree that they're declining there's no arguing but from last year to this year there appears to almost be more in my typical spots. But there was a mild winter and good moisture. I'm down in gove county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mainly Graham and Norton. It use to be 50/50 60/40ish. This last trip was less than 10%.

I'll be the first to say be it true or not its all opinion the whitetails are just smarter when it comes to staying alive. The damn things have taken over the creek bottoms and now are taking over the draws and prairie.

I just feel like the state has let the mule deer down. There is a hell of a difference in the last 10-15 years and I fear their days in Kansas may be numbered.


----------



## zmax hunter

Nobody seems to want to show pics of bucks,..lol

I checked a scrape cam today, several other smaller bucks as well. Mostly all nocturnal,..

I think a few will now be losing sleep...


----------



## AintNoGriz

Nice pics Brian. I need to start seeing more trail cam pics or dead deer pics soon or success stories. Come on guys.


----------



## zmax hunter

I think 2016 is gonna be a stellar yr for Ks whitetail hunting, least ways in my neck of the woods..


----------



## KSQ2

The Mrs went out again tonight and got skunked. The acorns still have things tied up a little it seems. We have some spots without any oaks nearby, I think we'll focus on those the next week or so, if the wind will cooperate. I did see a little buck trailing a doe tonight while driving at dusk. All of our mature buck pictures the past two weeks have been nocturnal.


----------



## kstatemallards

Went out tonight and had a 2.5 year old grunting and pushing a doe around. Nothing else cam in but I was hunting an area in the woods that doesn't usually produce a lot of deer sightings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Rg176bnc said:


> Mainly Graham and Norton. It use to be 50/50 60/40ish. This last trip was less than 10%.
> 
> I'll be the first to say be it true or not its all opinion the whitetails are just smarter when it comes to staying alive. The damn things have taken over the creek bottoms and now are taking over the draws and prairie.
> 
> I just feel like the state has let the mule deer down. There is a hell of a difference in the last 10-15 years and I fear their days in Kansas may be numbered.


The studies I have read over the years point more towards the breeding aggressiveness and success of whitetails when compared to Muleys. Whitetails are more aggressive and will breed the muley does. After a few generations the muley population severely declines. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Glad I quit chewing, don't want to end up like this guy.


















Couple other decent ones


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

The states has no cap for the number of resident ml hunters,..LOTS of 300-400y scoped inlines...xguns,...etc..

We used to see mule deer here in north central ks..unit 7,..havent seen any in years..probably 8 or more now..


----------



## sleeperls

Used to be a small group by the farm. since ive lived here 2011 is when i moved back i had a group of 5 to 7 mulies cross the property. One day ill get a nice whitetail that im happy with, and would love to go after a.kansas mulie.


----------



## burns_312

I actually talked to a wildlife biologist in western KS last night when I stumbled upon him. He said they were getting ready to conduct a mule deer survey last night. He mentioned the numbers across the western half of the state are down fairly heavily overall from the first survey they did last month. Also said CWD becoming more prevalent than one wants to believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Didn't see much tonight. On the drive to work been seeing deer under the oaks. Can't wait till mine get big enough to be a factor.


----------



## letemgrow

Definitely looking forward to seeing this buck in person!! Never found the other buck, he went a long ways before I lost blood and never bedded. Pretty sure he is still alive and well.


----------



## shaffer88

Should be a great morning!! Too bad I'm still working


----------



## apeshot

I'm going lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

JWilson90 said:


> Hung another stand this morning hoping to get a shot at some shooters I saw last Friday. Gonna get in it Friday night and Saturday morning.
> 
> Went and checked a stand I have in an oak thicket and found some nice rubs and scrapes so I threw a cam up. While looking around I noticed some weird pink tape on some trees and assumed it was a trail marker to a stand. Upon arriving at the trees things got weird. There was huge nails in each tree, 5 trees in all, and a rock in the ground with a piece of rebar behind it. All the nails was pointed at the rock. Very strange and unnerving. This is very deep in timber as well probably 3/4 mile off the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks to be the work of a Land Surveyor. 

The nails in the trees are swing ties that they set so that when they come back to set the missing property corner they don't need to lug out all there equipment. All they'll need is just a tape. That's what we do up here in the northeast at least.


----------



## AintNoGriz

What a great fall morning!!

Too bad it's going to be in the 80 this weekend with a south wind..................boooooooo


----------



## ksgobbler

Second ever deer down. Doe barely made it 10 yards after the shot


----------



## rhs341

ksgobbler said:


> Second ever deer down. Doe barely made it 10 yards after the shot


----------



## KSQ2

ksgobbler said:


> Second ever deer down. Doe barely made it 10 yards after the shot


It has been a good year for you gobbler! Congrats


----------



## Matte

I have to come to the conclusion the Mule Deer population is down as well. In Ness County around the family farms we could find 4-5 small herds of 10 or less deer but they were there on a regular basis. It has been two years now since I have seen one. I have hunted by Goodland for 20+ years and this year during youth season four days we found 17 does and 1 forky. This area use to produce 200 deer sightings with a 10-1 buck to doe ratio and a 25-1 mature buck ratio. This is the first time since 2005 I have decided I might just concentrate on Whitetails again. I wish the state would impose a limit on archery, Muzzle Loader and more restrictions on rifle and land owner tags. If they do not I feel we will be missing out on this hunting opportunity in 10 or more years.


----------



## ksgobbler

Thanks. I had to watch a YouTube video on how to field dress a deer since I had never done it before. Was able to drive my SxS right to her. It's at the locker being processed now. 

I do need better knives I learned. Got it done but it would've been quicker with a good knife.


----------



## Rg176bnc

Matte said:


> I have to come to the conclusion the Mule Deer population is down as well. In Ness County around the family farms we could find 4-5 small herds of 10 or less deer but they were there on a regular basis. It has been two years now since I have seen one. I have hunted by Goodland for 20+ years and this year during youth season four days we found 17 does and 1 forky. This area use to produce 200 deer sightings with a 10-1 buck to doe ratio and a 25-1 mature buck ratio. This is the first time since 2005 I have decided I might just concentrate on Whitetails again. I wish the state would impose a limit on archery, Muzzle Loader and more restrictions on rifle and land owner tags. If they do not I feel we will be missing out on this hunting opportunity in 10 or more years.


I agree 100%. The whitetails are defiantly a more aggressive breeder as well.

We put in a lot of miles and hours behind the wheel and the glass. We seen 6 mulies out of about 70 sightings. 

Seen a couple of small whitetails but the big'uns were still hiding and not interested at all.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Matte said:


> I wish the state would impose a limit on archery, Muzzle Loader and more restrictions on rifle and land owner tags. If they do not I feel we will be missing out on this hunting opportunity in 10 or more years.


I agree, they also need to stop selling NR mule deer tags for quite a while.


----------



## Taticalhunter2

Hey guys I'm Getting ready to leave for a annual week long hunting trip to Saint Paul Kansas in hopes of catching the rut, and as always we are always trying to decide when the best time to leave is . We were thinking on being there from the November 10th-17and possibly the 18th but we've been hearing of signs of the rut trying to kick off .... We are 16 hrs away so catching the rut on time is a big deal for us. Any input and help would be great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokeeater465

Quick question guys, going to public land tomorrow morning and was wondering if it is too early to put the decoy out. Any thoughts?


----------



## shaffer88

Smokeeater465 said:


> Quick question guys, going to public land tomorrow morning and was wondering if it is too early to put the decoy out. Any thoughts?


Use it


----------



## duby8609

Couple of night photos. Unfortunately I'm sick. Was really looking forward to getting out this weekend.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Smokeeater465 said:


> Quick question guys, going to public land tomorrow morning and was wondering if it is too early to put the decoy out. Any thoughts?


I would put out the decoy.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Taticalhunter2 said:


> Hey guys I'm Getting ready to leave for a annual week long hunting trip to Saint Paul Kansas in hopes of catching the rut, and as always we are always trying to decide when the best time to leave is . We were thinking on being there from the November 10th-17and possibly the 18th but we've been hearing of signs of the rut trying to kick off .... We are 16 hrs away so catching the rut on time is a big deal for us. Any input and help would be great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bucks are starting to cruise and spar with each other, normal for this time of year. 10th - 18th can be good but be prepared for lock down at that time. Hunt funnels and places you know the does will be. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Taticalhunter2

@kansasbruisers we experienced that last year but was still able to harvest a 140' and a 155' between me and my brother , but it was some hard hunting and long sits with a lot of small buck activity. Well I'm gonna stay pretty active with this thread and see how everyone starts talking and acting about rut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Taticalhunter2 said:


> @kansasbruisers we experienced that last year but was still able to harvest a 140' and a 155' between me and my brother , but it was some hard hunting and long sits with a lot of small buck activity. Well I'm gonna stay pretty active with this thread and see how everyone starts talking and acting about rut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully you get some good weather and a few does dragging bucks past your stand!


----------



## Taticalhunter2

Thanks @kansasbruisers , are you close to the Saint Paul area ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rg176bnc

Smokeeater465 said:


> Quick question guys, going to public land tomorrow morning and was wondering if it is too early to put the decoy out. Any thoughts?


That could end in a heck of a story. Most not good.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Taticalhunter2 said:


> Hey guys I'm Getting ready to leave for a annual week long hunting trip to Saint Paul Kansas in hopes of catching the rut, and as always we are always trying to decide when the best time to leave is . We were thinking on being there from the November 10th-17and possibly the 18th but we've been hearing of signs of the rut trying to kick off .... We are 16 hrs away so catching the rut on time is a big deal for us. Any input and help would be great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been hunting in Kansas all my life and it seems I can never time the rut right on my vacation...........haha. 

I'd say anytime from next weekend through the end of November might work! Just kidding.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Taticalhunter2 said:


> Thanks @kansasbruisers , are you close to the Saint Paul area ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I'm northwest of Kansas City up in Leavenworth County,


----------



## letemgrow

Taticalhunter2 said:


> Hey guys I'm Getting ready to leave for a annual week long hunting trip to Saint Paul Kansas in hopes of catching the rut, and as always we are always trying to decide when the best time to leave is . We were thinking on being there from the November 10th-17and possibly the 18th but we've been hearing of signs of the rut trying to kick off .... We are 16 hrs away so catching the rut on time is a big deal for us. Any input and help would be great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'd try to plan for the 6-10th of November if the weather is right and you can make it on a few days notice (that's when I would plan to be in the woods). To me, the stuff seen now, is the regular pre-rut scenarios. Those can be great action also and an early doe can make it seem like things have broken wide open.

I see a lot of lockdown in the middle of when you were planning on coming up.


----------



## Cookie1125

Checked my two cameras back at the family farm and had one not take a single picture, which is the second week in a row. The other only took pictures for two days and showed does and a small 8 point. I pulled the one since it hasn't taken a picture in two week and gave the other another chance. when I got home I came to the Hypothesis that I'm having Card problems. On tuesday I will be checking a few cams on a new place and will probably be out a few days after that to see if I can't at least take a doe since I've been inside of 10 yards of a doe everytime I've been out to scout the place. I haven't carried my bow out yet this year but I'm ready to get in a tree.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Top photo is the buck I was chasing last year, never saw him from the stand. Still haven't got a picture of him this year, hoping he is still around. Not sure how I attached Ole Stink Eye in the second pic.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Another view of the buck from last year.


----------



## rhs341

Cookie1125 said:


> Checked my two cameras back at the family farm and had one not take a single picture, which is the second week in a row. The other only took pictures for two days and showed does and a small 8 point. I pulled the one since it hasn't taken a picture in two week and gave the other another chance. when I got home I came to the Hypothesis that I'm having Card problems. On tuesday I will be checking a few cams on a new place and will probably be out a few days after that to see if I can't at least take a doe since I've been inside of 10 yards of a doe everytime I've been out to scout the place. I haven't carried my bow out yet this year but I'm ready to get in a tree.


I had the same thing happen....cam was not taking pics. It was a Cabela's cam I bought last year and have to say they are GREAT cams and have a LIFETIME WARRANTY!!!!
Anyway I called Cabela's and C/S came through as usual. Turns out it was the SD card and not the camera. Had I been a little more on the ball I would have noticed on the screen when I changed it where it shows 0000/xxxxx number of pics. It showed 0000/0000, not the number pics available on the card. Hope this makes sense. It was a Sansdisk 16 g card and 2 of them were bad, changed to a 8 g and all is well. 
Hope this helps someone else too!


----------



## Taticalhunter2

Nice buck @kansasbruisers and @letsmgrow thanks bud appreciate the info, i will defiantly be looking into the weather and seeing if I can move my leave dates up earlier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

rhs341 said:


> I had the same thing happen....cam was not taking pics. It was a Cabela's cam I bought last year and have to say they are GREAT cams and have a LIFETIME WARRANTY!!!!
> Anyway I called Cabela's and C/S came through as usual. Turns out it was the SD card and not the camera. Had I been a little more on the ball I would have noticed on the screen when I changed it where it shows 0000/xxxxx number of pics. It showed 0000/0000, not the number pics available on the card. Hope this makes sense. It was a Sansdisk 16 g card and 2 of them were bad, changed to a 8 g and all is well.
> Hope this helps someone else too!


@rhs341 I just ordered some 8gb sandisk cards. I was using some microSD cards in the adapter since it was what I had on had. when I switched to the regular SD cards the camera worked just fine so that was my clue that it was the cards.


----------



## kstatemallards

Taticalhunter2 said:


> Hey guys I'm Getting ready to leave for a annual week long hunting trip to Saint Paul Kansas in hopes of catching the rut, and as always we are always trying to decide when the best time to leave is . We were thinking on being there from the November 10th-17and possibly the 18th but we've been hearing of signs of the rut trying to kick off .... We are 16 hrs away so catching the rut on time is a big deal for us. Any input and help would be great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my favorite time. Temps are usually cooler than earlier in the month. I've heard a couple comments about earlier in the month being better because bucks won't be locked down. Well that may be true, some of the mature bucks don't move in the daylight unless they're hitched to a doe. 

Anytime you're hunting in November you can be successful. Not sure there is a best time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

I expected some "bbd " comments after today's frost and cold front


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Taticalhunter2 said:


> Hey guys I'm Getting ready to leave for a annual week long hunting trip to Saint Paul Kansas in hopes of catching the rut, and as always we are always trying to decide when the best time to leave is . We were thinking on being there from the November 10th-17and possibly the 18th but we've been hearing of signs of the rut trying to kick off .... We are 16 hrs away so catching the rut on time is a big deal for us. Any input and help would be great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if that is during lock down, an individual buck doesn't stay locked down for a full week. They may lock down for 36-48 hours but they will eventually come off the doe. Anytime in November can be dynamite (think cold or close to seasonable weather) or a suck fest (the torch)....

As for the rut, it happens the same time every year... and hearing that the rut is starting to kick off is typical. Bucks are primed for the rut now and the young ones will chase and bump anything that doesn't have antlers.


----------



## ikeinks

shaffer88 said:


> I expected some "bbd " comments after today's frost and cold front


Hope I'll start off my birthday with a BBD down tomorrow morning. First sit of the year. I'll let y'all know what I observe. Good luck to any weekend warriors out there


----------



## Nelsonv

If it was my vacation I'd want to be off the week of Nov.10-20 this year for the rut in Kansas.


----------



## Cookie1125

Nelsonv said:


> If it was my vacation I'd want to be off the week of Nov.10-20 this year for the rut in Kansas.


I'm with you, and normally try to make sure I have a day or two both sides of the 11th off (the 11th has been good to our family) but this year my brother's fiance decided to have their wedding the 5th which is a little early for us, so I'm taking the 5 days after that off since I have Fridays and Saturdays off


----------



## swkslampe

Cookie1125 said:


> I'm with you, and normally try to make sure I have a day or two both sides of the 11th off (the 11th has been good to our family) but this year my brother's fiance decided to have their wedding the 5th which is a little early for us, so I'm taking the 5 days after that off since I have Fridays and Saturdays off


Tell me about it my sister decided to get married November 12 this year. Out of town of course so we will miss Fri-Mon of primetime. Needless to say Dad & I are not pleased lol.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Smokeeater465 said:


> Quick question guys, going to public land tomorrow morning and was wondering if it is too early to put the decoy out. Any thoughts?


Pretty sure that they're illegal on public land. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

115-8-2. Blinds, tree stands, and decoys.
Subject to provisions and restrictions as established by posted
notice, blinds, tree stands, and decoys shall be allowed on department
lands and waters as follows:
(a) Floating blinds and portable tree stands used for hunting may
be placed not more than 14 days before the hunting season for
which the blind or stand will be used and shall be removed from
department property within 14 days after the hunting season for
which the blind or stand was placed has ended.
(b) Floating blinds and portable tree stands used for purposes
other than hunting may be placed for a period not to exceed 14
days and shall be removed from department property at the conclusion
of 14 days or after the intended use of the blind or stand
has ended, whichever time period is less.
(c) Ladders, screw-in metal steps, and steps attached by ropes,
cables, or chains may be used for access to portable tree stands
and shall be removed when the portable tree stand is removed as
required by subsection (a) or (b).
(d) Natural blinds may be used for any authorized activity and
shall be constructed of natural herbaceous materials or woody
debris, or both, that are present at the site of the natural blind.
(e) Any individual may use a placed portable blind, floating
blind, portable tree stand, or natural blind when the blind or stand
is not occupied.
(f) Any blind, stand, or climbing device not in conformance with
regulations or posted notice provisions or restrictions may beremoved or destroyed by the department.
(g) Each portable blind, floating blind, and portable tree stand
shall be marked with either the user’s name and address or the
user’s department-issued identification number in a visible, legible,
and weatherproof manner.
(h) No individual shall place more than two portable blinds or
tree stands on any single department-owned or department-managed
property.
(i) Portable blinds shall not be left unattended overnight.
(j) Decoys shall not be left unattended overnight.
(Authorized by and implementing K.S.A 32-807; effective April 30,
1990; amended July 20, 2012.)

only thing for decoys is that they are not left overnight unattended


----------



## letemgrow

swkslampe said:


> Tell me about it my sister decided to get married November 12 this year. Out of town of course so we will miss Fri-Mon of primetime. Needless to say Dad & I are not pleased lol.


Dang that stinks, My wife's birthday is on the Nov 8th....so I have to work around that EVERY year...could always be worse


----------



## letemgrow

Nelsonv said:


> If it was my vacation I'd want to be off the week of Nov.10-20 this year for the rut in Kansas.


Saw some mature bucks on 11-13 and 11-16 last year on Public. Granted, had to work for what I would have preferred to hunt earlier in November. The 160" 8 on the 13th was by himself, while the one on the 16th was locked hard on a doe. I've just seen crazier rut action earlier in November than what I'd call lockdown overall. Always a chance anytime in November a buck is not with a doe. I'd rather hunt later if cold temps are not earlier in November that's for sure.


----------



## shaffer88

Another beautiful morning for those in the stands, again I'm at work and then sleep all day back to work by the time I get a chance to sit in the stand will be 90° again I'm sure. Good luck to you all to have this opportunity


----------



## RogueMedic87

Cookie1125 said:


> 115-8-2. Blinds, tree stands, and decoys.
> Subject to provisions and restrictions as established by posted
> notice, blinds, tree stands, and decoys shall be allowed on department
> lands and waters as follows:
> (a) Floating blinds and portable tree stands used for hunting may
> be placed not more than 14 days before the hunting season for
> which the blind or stand will be used and shall be removed from
> department property within 14 days after the hunting season for
> which the blind or stand was placed has ended.
> (b) Floating blinds and portable tree stands used for purposes
> other than hunting may be placed for a period not to exceed 14
> days and shall be removed from department property at the conclusion
> of 14 days or after the intended use of the blind or stand
> has ended, whichever time period is less.
> (c) Ladders, screw-in metal steps, and steps attached by ropes,
> cables, or chains may be used for access to portable tree stands
> and shall be removed when the portable tree stand is removed as
> required by subsection (a) or (b).
> (d) Natural blinds may be used for any authorized activity and
> shall be constructed of natural herbaceous materials or woody
> debris, or both, that are present at the site of the natural blind.
> (e) Any individual may use a placed portable blind, floating
> blind, portable tree stand, or natural blind when the blind or stand
> is not occupied.
> (f) Any blind, stand, or climbing device not in conformance with
> regulations or posted notice provisions or restrictions may beremoved or destroyed by the department.
> (g) Each portable blind, floating blind, and portable tree stand
> shall be marked with either the user’s name and address or the
> user’s department-issued identification number in a visible, legible,
> and weatherproof manner.
> (h) No individual shall place more than two portable blinds or
> tree stands on any single department-owned or department-managed
> property.
> (i) Portable blinds shall not be left unattended overnight.
> (j) Decoys shall not be left unattended overnight.
> (Authorized by and implementing K.S.A 32-807; effective April 30,
> 1990; amended July 20, 2012.)
> 
> only thing for decoys is that they are not left overnight unattended


Oh yep, sure enough. Thanks for the correction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Got this buck on camera last week, going out tomorrow and Monday hoping this guy will come back around. Good length on main beams and looks fairly wide.


----------



## jmav58

https://vimeo.com/188423881
Couple little bucks getting after it this morning. Lasted for about 30 minutes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02

Cookie1125 said:


> @rhs341 I just ordered some 8gb sandisk cards. I was using some microSD cards in the adapter since it was what I had on had. when I switched to the regular SD cards the camera worked just fine so that was my clue that it was the cards.


I have historically had big problems with micro sd cards and adapters. It's tempting, but i strongly recommend to only use normal sd cards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfurlife

Typo


----------



## zmax hunter

24 to 14, Go Cats!


----------



## Justin Spies

zmax hunter said:


> 24 to 14, Go Cats!


Ill be in Manhattan in two weeks, can you get some scouting in for me while you are there?!!


----------



## zmax hunter

If you havent been here, its an amazing area, the flint hills, milford, tuttle creek, the republican, Kansas, and big blue river basins, home to dozens of 119" bucks. ..lol


----------



## JWilson90

Had a pretty good hunt going this morning until work called. Had a lil buck tending some does. Anyone be out this weekend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## df06

Justin Spies said:


> Ill be in Manhattan in two weeks, can you get some scouting in for me while you are there?!!


"Go Cats"

I got a degree there in 1973, college of Ag and Aggieville, both!
Best four years of my life.


----------



## sleeperls

gunna go out in a bit. Got my defiant back from hoyt. It was sent out with the wrong spacers in the bottom cam. shoots like a dream now that its tuned up


----------



## Justin Spies

zmax hunter said:


> If you havent been here, its an amazing area, the flint hills, milford, tuttle creek, the republican, Kansas, and big blue river basins, home to dozens of 119" bucks. ..lol


Never been to that part. Hoping to find something a little better than 119" lol


----------



## zmax hunter

Pretty sure theres a 121 right over there..


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

JWilson90 said:


> Had a pretty good hunt going this morning until work called. Had a lil buck tending some does. Anyone be out this weekend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll be out Sunday and Monday, back to work Tuesday through Friday, then on my hunting vacation from Saturday through Nov. 12th. Getting geared up for all day sits!


----------



## sleeperls

once again 86 degrees and a farmer mile away or so musy have got a 55 gallon drum of tannnerite. They have been shooting since 4ish and about every half our there is a huge kaboom


----------



## shaffer88

Go cats. We own Texas!!! Zmax hope you got some "so long saloon" for me while you were there, a Nancy and fish tacos [emoji895] is where it's at


----------



## JWilson90

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I'll be out Sunday and Monday, back to work Tuesday through Friday, then on my hunting vacation from Saturday through Nov. 12th. Getting geared up for all day sits!


Man I wish I had a week to take off and hunt in November. Had to use my vacation to go to Florida and get married. I'll have 2 weeks next year and I might take them both to hunt lol. Good luck on your vacation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Go Cats. We. Own. Texas.


----------



## Justin Spies

zmax hunter said:


> Pretty sure theres a 121 right over there..


Looks much prettier than the Central Kansas I'm used to. I guess if there isn't any big deer I'll at least have scenery!


----------



## zmax hunter

Dont be surprised when you see Elk!

You will be able to use thermals but need to be aware of them much more,..cold temps, you will find them bedding on south facing slopes,..it can be very hilly terrain..


----------



## Boldread

Speaking of Manhattan, I ran into a fellow ATer from North Carolina while hunting public land. He recognized the buck I got in 2012 (told me exactly where I was hunting). In 2014 he got a really nice buck and we skinned it up in my back yard. Anyways, I broke my phone and Lost his contact info, but I hope he is on here lurking. Hit me up if you are!


----------



## Justin Spies

zmax hunter said:


> Dont be surprised when you see Elk!
> 
> You will be able to use thermals but need to be aware of them much more,..cold temps, you will find them bedding on south facing slopes,..it can be very hilly terrain..


Guess I better get to reading not to familiar with how to utilize thermals!


----------



## sleeperls

Showing up on the regular again. Hopefully ill run into him someday. Biggest thing ive got this year since loosing my ground and lucking into this spot.


----------



## apeshot

How hunts around Tuttle and Milford I was in the army live there for three yes and have amazing public spots that no one hunts but when I'd hunt...I left a 20 ft two man ladderstand there..I live 4 hrs away in MO now but pm me I'll show yes on a map

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sleepers that buck is a hog!!

Sat for the first time last night. Did not see anything. It was 77 degrees on my way out.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Watche'd a little forky harass several does and he attracted the attention of a 145-150 heavy nine which took over the harassment. The 9 seemed to have an interest in chasing one particular doe which didn't want any part of it. The does all disappeared into the timber followed by the buck. 15 minutes later 7 does exploded out of the woods like a covey flush, all running with tails up. They ran over 100 yards and disappeared over the hill. Right before dark the buck came walking back up the hill from the direction the does had gone and spent time scent checking the pasture where the does had originally been. Saw another 115-120 wide 7 point totally ignore does. Despite his indifference, fake or real, they did not trust him and stayed away from him. It's getting close to breaking loose but the continued warmer than normal weather will not help.


----------



## KSQ2

I'm glad we're taking our Beloit trip a little later this year. Hopefully by the 6th it will cool down at least a little. Last year we never even sat our favorite tree. Not one north wind in 5 days!


----------



## ikeinks

My afternoon hunt has turned into squirrel watching and checking scores on football games.


----------



## zmax hunter

sleeperls said:


> Showing up on the regular again. Hopefully ill run into him someday. Biggest thing ive got this year since loosing my ground and lucking into this spot.


You could name him, Eight is Enough!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

I know it's a long way off and I'm sure it'll change. But, the forecast looks good that first weekend in November. Lows in the 20's and 30's. 

Just a little something for us all to look forward to. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

only reason im posting pics is from your post.

actually 9 is enough lol


----------



## reed4343

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I know it's a long way off and I'm sure it'll change. But, the forecast looks good that first weekend in November. Lows in the 20's and 30's.
> 
> Just a little something for us all to look forward to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you're right


----------



## kstatemallards

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I know it's a long way off and I'm sure it'll change. But, the forecast looks good that first weekend in November. Lows in the 20's and 30's.
> 
> Just a little something for us all to look forward to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen any forecasts that cold but I'll take it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

kstatemallards said:


> I haven't seen any forecasts that cold but I'll take it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












AccuWeather. It's still 2 weeks away so I'm sure it'll change. But it at least looks better than what we've been having 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoski

Hope you get a chance at ole "9 is enough" sleeperls!!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Checked one of my cams that has been out since the beginning of Sept. Only does and small bucks, pretty disappointing. 

But I had over 25 pics of coyotes. Also had around 10 of the same house cat. Had one pic of a bob cat.


----------



## AintNoGriz

FIL had his cam about 250 yards away from mine but has a couple nice ones going through. Don't know if its the same buck or a couple different ones.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Very nice bucks sleeperls and Griz. Hope you get a shot at them. 

Some pictures from a camera over one of four washtub size scrapes now in the farm yard. They are being created and hit by bucks mainly at night for now. I think it is still too warm. I saw a lot more daylight deer activity Friday afternoon, and Saturday morning until 9:00 am, when our overnight temperature dipped to 39. When the rut gets going the scrapes in the yard can be hit any time of day. I have had bucks walk right through the yard in the middle of the day totally oblivious to my presence while I’ve been working right outside the barn less than 30 yards away. They can get real crazy and it’s getting closer to crazy time.


----------



## KSQ2

Love the pics, as usual hawkfarm!


----------



## sleeperls

hawkfarm has a piece of paradise for sure. My mothers new house she has a group of 5 does. she has 5 little ice cream buckets and puts a handfull of corn in them. They let her move around the deck now and they hang out. 

I just like watching deer. one day like women ill figure them out.


----------



## kstatemallards

AintNoGriz said:


> Checked one of my cams that has been out since the beginning of Sept. Only does and small bucks, pretty disappointing.
> 
> But I had over 25 pics of coyotes. Also had around 10 of the same house cat. Had one pic of a bob cat.


I have 5 shooters on one of my properties. Only one has shown up in the last two weeks. One day I went hunting and one of my shooters came out right behind the camera. In my experience some of the big boys don't like going in front of the cam unless they feel completely comfortable. Or unless they're with a doe. 

One year I watched a doe come in and eat at the corn pile and the mature buck that was on her hung off in the background and circled the cam. They're definitely a lot smarter than we think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

well if i saw some random flashing red light in the woods id avoid it too after the first time.


----------



## hunterhewi

Wish some cold weather would push through to get me in the mood to get in a stand! Had another fine morning in the marsh. Me and my buddy killed 10 ducks a great mix bag of mallard, pintail gadwall, widgeon, teal, and a hybrid of some sort. Should have limited out but i missed twice on the group of pintails.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

hunterhewi said:


> Wish some cold weather would push through to get me in the mood to get in a stand! Had another fine morning in the marsh. Me and my buddy killed 10 ducks a great mix bag of mallard, pintail gadwall, widgeon, teal, and a hybrid of some sort. Should have limited out but i missed twice on the group of pintails.
> 
> View attachment 4979745



Nice. I've only duck hunted once. Several years ago around Great Bend. We sat for hours in an icy cold mist. Saw 1 duck and sat with a dog that whined the entire we were there. Kinda turned me off of it. 

But, it does feel like something I need to give another chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

Nice Hewi!

Used to be ate up chasing ducks growing up. Haven't done it in years now. Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## hunterhewi

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Nice. I've only duck hunted once. Several years ago around Great Bend. We sat for hours in an icy cold mist. Saw 1 duck and sat with a dog that whined the entire we were there. Kinda turned me off of it.
> 
> But, it does feel like something I need to give another chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are missing out! As you know im from south of Great Bend, the numbers of birds getting up off of the bottoms and quivira to go feed is unreal. I quit duck and goose hunting the last 7 years. Ive been so caught up in chasing whitetails. Told myself im going to make time for both. We have been out 3 times and killed 64 ducks so far. Not too shabby for public land. Hope everyone dont mind me posting pics as i know its an archery forum. Its the only forum i frequent lol


----------



## shaffer88

hunterhewi said:


> you are missing out! As you know im from south of Great Bend, the numbers of birds getting up off of the bottoms and quivira to go feed is unreal. I quit duck and goose hunting the last 7 years. Ive been so caught up in chasing whitetails. Told myself im going to make time for both. We have been out 3 times and killed 64 ducks so far. Not too shabby for public land. Hope everyone dont mind me posting pics as i know its an archery forum. Its the only forum i frequent lol


If no one likes pics of ducks tell the to kick rocks! Only forum I get on also.This is us final day of season last year! 6 man limit


----------



## hunterhewi

Im ready for the greenheads! Killed one today he worked perfectly. Only one we have seen lol


----------



## catscratch

shaffer88 said:


> If no one likes pics of ducks tell the to kick rocks! Only forum I get on also.This is us final day of season last year! 6 man limit


Great pic!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

hunterhewi said:


> you are missing out! As you know im from south of Great Bend, the numbers of birds getting up off of the bottoms and quivira to go feed is unreal. I quit duck and goose hunting the last 7 years. Ive been so caught up in chasing whitetails. Told myself im going to make time for both. We have been out 3 times and killed 64 ducks so far. Not too shabby for public land. Hope everyone dont mind me posting pics as i know its an archery forum. Its the only forum i frequent lol


Sounds like a blast. I'm definitely gonna have to make some time this year to get out and give it a go. 

Keep posting the pics! I like seeing pics of every kind of game. Regardless of the method. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Sounds like a blast. I'm definitely gonna have to make some time this year to get out and give it a go.
> 
> Keep posting the pics! I like seeing pics of every kind of game. Regardless of the method.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill keep posting them as we kill them lol. Hopefully ill post one with me behind a big central ks buck soon!


----------



## shaffer88

hunterhewi said:


> Im ready for the greenheads! Killed one today he worked perfectly. Only one we have seen lol


These guys we were with that day never shot a Canada before and when they came in we had about 500 green heads circling but they wanted to geese so bad, it was sad to flare that many ducks as the goose worked, and they missed the two shot I dropped one and my buddy dropped the other, we took the pic at 830 am quick and great hunt


----------



## letemgrow

kstatemallards said:


> I have 5 shooters on one of my properties. Only one has shown up in the last two weeks. One day I went hunting and one of my shooters came out right behind the camera. In my experience some of the big boys don't like going in front of the cam unless they feel completely comfortable. Or unless they're with a doe.
> 
> One year I watched a doe come in and eat at the corn pile and the mature buck that was on her hung off in the background and circled the cam. They're definitely a lot smarter than we think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They listen and scent check more than they move. After getting to watch some do this over the years, its makes me wonder how many times they bust us before we even know they are there.

The little creak on the stand when they are 80 yards away, unseen and listening....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I've only got one camera out and haven't even had time to check it. Seems the last few years I have less and less time to do what I enjoy. On a different note I may have the opportunity to go to NW KS the first weekend in Nov. and try for a Muley. Pretty stoked about that! I've been shooting my bow all I can so I'll be prepared for a longer shot on a spot and stalk. So I'm not whitetail hunting around home until I know if this pans out or not.


----------



## Justin Spies

hunterhewi said:


> you are missing out! As you know im from south of Great Bend, the numbers of birds getting up off of the bottoms and quivira to go feed is unreal. I quit duck and goose hunting the last 7 years. Ive been so caught up in chasing whitetails. Told myself im going to make time for both. We have been out 3 times and killed 64 ducks so far. Not too shabby for public land. Hope everyone dont mind me posting pics as i know its an archery forum. Its the only forum i frequent lol


My first trip to Kansas was duck hunting Cheyenne Bottoms 8 years ago we went up for three years straight duck hunting, and I'd always see big deer driving around. I told myself I got to get up here with my bow. The next year I leased a place outside Fredonia and loved it and then in 2014 and 2015 I had the privilege of hunting private land that another member here owns. Little did I know at the time that his land would be 1 mile away from Cheyenne Bottoms, the very place that got me started in Kansas. I'm hooked for life now!!


----------



## sleeperls

Heard someone supposedly spotted a cow elk around the area. Rare but every now and then we get a bull bUT never a cow.


----------



## sleeperls

170 stop on by if you are traveling in my area.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

sleeperls said:


> 170 stop on by if you are traveling in my area.


Where you at again man? I'm going to Bird City if it all pans out.


----------



## KSNimrod

Was finally able to work some existing stands with my brother this weekend and hang a new one as well. Yes... I know it's late to be doing that but this season kind of snuck up on us! Saw good sign on trails, a few scrapes, etc. that got me more in the hunting mindset. Hopefully we will find some time in early November to get out and get after it!


----------



## AintNoGriz

KSNimrod said:


> Was finally able to work some existing stands with my brother this weekend and hang a new one as well. Yes... I know it's late to be doing that but this season kind of snuck up on us! Saw good sign on trails, a few scrapes, etc. that got me more in the hunting mindset. Hopefully we will find some time in early November to get out and get after it!


What did you end up doing with the buck in your avatar? Did you mount him? If so I like to see a pic.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

JWilson90 said:


> Man I wish I had a week to take off and hunt in November. Had to use my vacation to go to Florida and get married. I'll have 2 weeks next year and I might take them both to hunt lol. Good luck on your vacation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't see much on Sunday or Monday, it was warm. Had 3 coyotes come through, shaved the hair off ones back at 40 yards. He was quick to duck and run. I start my hunting vacation Saturday, forecast is calling for almost 80 the first few days and 70s through next Thursday. I hope a cold front come through and proves them wrong!


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Didn't see much on Sunday or Monday, it was warm. Had 3 coyotes come through, shaved the hair off ones back at 40 yards. He was quick to duck and run. I start my hunting vacation Saturday, forecast is calling for almost 80 the first few days and 70s through next Thursday. I hope a cold front come through and proves them wrong!


Funny how cold fronts never surprise, but warm temps do :\


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I checked my cameras Monday afternoon, had some decent movement over the last week. One of my Cameras is a Moultrie Panoramic, apparently I started the camera last week in time lapse mode. I always start it in the motion mode and have never set up the time lapse mode, it took a picture every 10 seconds for almost 5 days before the batteries died. I haven't figured up how many pictures that is, but it was way too many for me to look through and see what was on it.

Let the idiot bashing begin, I deserve it!


----------



## KSQ2

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I checked my cameras Monday afternoon, had some decent movement over the last week. One of my Cameras is a Moultrie Panoramic, apparently I started the camera last week in time lapse mode. I always start it in the motion mode and have never set up the time lapse mode, it took a picture every 10 seconds for almost 5 days before the batteries died. I haven't figured up how many pictures that is, but it was way too many for me to look through and see what was on it.
> 
> Let the idiot bashing begin, I deserve it!


I hate time lapse mode on cameras! I've never had one work properly, or more likely, I've never set one up properly. So, no name-calling from me!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

KSQ2 said:


> I hate time lapse mode on cameras! I've never had one work properly, or more likely, I've never set one up properly. So, no name
> 
> 
> I set the time lapse to snap a photo every 30 minutes, just in case I accidentally start it in that mode again. I've never used it either, I just want a picture taken when something is moving in front of the camera.


----------



## KSNimrod

AintNoGriz said:


> What did you end up doing with the buck in your avatar? Did you mount him? If so I like to see a pic.


Not yet. But the next bit of disposable income I get that will happen. ;-)


----------



## zmax hunter

Yearling with momma tonight,..still a few skeeters flying around,..


----------



## apeshot

Former tonight at last light

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

This warm weather sux and the worst part is that after a few cold days I am going to be pretty busy at work. usually got most of that done by 11/7 but with the warm temps none of it is ready to do.

I hope everyone has good luck this season....:cocktail:


----------



## Therut

Former??


----------



## apeshot

Forker

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## sternbow

Hopefully next year a "former forker."


----------



## ikeinks

Kicked a bruiser out of a corn field today, yesterday a couple smaller ones held tight until the last round on milo. Saturday a really nice one wouldn't leave the field for sh*t. Kicked him up 3 times before he finally left the milo field. Hopefully with another solid week or so of harvesting, most of the crops will be out. I'm excited for cooler temps that are forecasted for the first part of Nov.


----------



## zap

Therut said:


> Former??


Not a farmer. I have lots of high end landscape beds to do fall clean up in and the roses and other flowering plants are still blooming.

things need to go dormant first and that will not happen with these warm temps and the way the customers irrigate. it was a great fall for seeding grass thou, that went real well.


----------



## kda082

I don't do high end, but mow 5 lawns as a side gig to pay some of my hunting costs. Been a good year, but I hate doing leaf jobs. I should be hunting by now, not mowing. The extended shows warm through the week and into early next week. Man I hope there is a cool down soon.


----------



## Kick them up

kda082 said:


> I don't do high end, but mow 5 lawns as a side gig to pay some of my hunting costs. Been a good year, but I hate doing leaf jobs. I should be hunting by now, not mowing. The extended shows warm through the week and into early next week. Man I hope there is a cool down soon.


I have a side Landscape biz as well to pay the farm note/ hunting bill, and I too and still mowing reluctantly. I do see light at the end of the tunnel. I have taken off the 4th to the 14th and headed to west to hunt my buddies place out west along the Saline river. Too much pressure on my home turf!


----------



## AintNoGriz

I sure hope long range forcasts are not right. Showing week of 11-7 mid 60's with lows in the mid 40's. Ugh.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

AintNoGriz said:


> I sure hope long range forcasts are not right. Showing week of 11-7 mid 60's with lows in the mid 40's. Ugh.


id take that any day over what we have had for avgs the past 6 or so years. Minus the one cold year. ITs still a full 10 degrees above long term averages. But it beats the heck out of the 80's we've seen the past few ruts


----------



## kspseshooter

Rain overnight. 65* but there is a good breeze and overcast. If I wasn't working I'd be hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Brand new buck showed up the last week. I can't find any pics of him in the last 4 years. He's still nocturnal, but hopefully he will stick around. I love big eights!


----------



## reed4343

ksgoosekillr said:


> id take that any day over what we have had for avgs the past 6 or so years. Minus the one cold year. ITs still a full 10 degrees above long term averages. But it beats the heck out of the 80's we've seen the past few ruts


I'm hoping mid 60s and mid 40s atleast get some deer up and going with some pre rut activities within shooting hours


----------



## Rg176bnc

ikeinks said:


> Kicked a bruiser out of a corn field today, yesterday a couple smaller ones held tight until the last round on milo. Saturday a really nice one wouldn't leave the field for sh*t. Kicked him up 3 times before he finally left the milo field. Hopefully with another solid week or so of harvesting, most of the crops will be out. I'm excited for cooler temps that are forecasted for the first part of Nov.


After a week in western KS Im convinced milo is far and away the preferred bedding cover out there.

I also seen a couple of fields that were super green and had stalks that were 6ft or so tall. Any idea what that would be?


----------



## hunterhewi

Rg176bnc said:


> After a week in western KS Im convinced milo is far and away the preferred bedding cover out there.
> 
> I also seen a couple of fields that were super green and had stalks that were 6ft or so tall. Any idea what that would be?


Milo has always been the preferred cover out west. What you seen was probably silage that hasnt been chopped


----------



## KRONIIK

Rg176bnc said:


> After a week in western KS Im convinced milo is far and away the preferred bedding cover out there.
> 
> I also seen a couple of fields that were super green and had stalks that were 6ft or so tall. Any idea what that would be?


Sorghum or sudangrass, maybe.
We used to grow it in Wisconsin as a forage crop for dairy cattle.
It grows fast and tall.
I don't recall that deer particularly loved it though, except maybe as dense cover.


----------



## zmax hunter

Its sorghum, feed silage, typically they will either swath and bale it, or they will use a chopper., a forage harvester

https://youtu.be/UnzMqGlSTQY

Usually they blow it into trucks to be hauled to a pit silo, sometimes they will stack round bales to make 3 walls and store the silage between them,..we used to just pile it on a large concrete slab,..feed it to cattle all winter, often mixing in some grain with it..


----------



## Rg176bnc

At 80mph I'll have to go with the sudan grass. Only seen it in 2 small spots along I70.

Ive never been out there before the milo was cut so that was new to me. If there was standing milo in sight that's the direction the deer were headed.


----------



## my3sons

What you are seeing is feed. There is actually quite a bit of out here. What Zmax said is true on swathing it and putting in rounds bales for feed this winter. And yes milo is there favorite this time of year, although corn is hard to beat. They like the milo because they can use it for cover but can stand in it and still look hid and watch you.


----------



## zap

I used milo silage on a camera bait pile a few years ago and the deer took a while to get used to it but then they hammered it daily.


----------



## SDC

Just went to teachers conferences and had about a 4mile drive, had deer cross in 4 different spots, and someone had hit one in another spot...there moving be careful


----------



## apeshot

Have a spot in northern MO while driving there which is about an hr drive a buck walked right on highway luckily I saw it way before but hit my breaks when from 70 to 30 and it never moved in tell I honked my horn dumb deer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## DT87

"170 stop on by if you are traveling in my area."

I'll be heading out to tribune next weekend. Where are you at from there? Got a buddy out there that I have hunted on for several years. I shot a muley about the second year out there in a section of CRP. Never found him in the 4' tall grass...


----------



## kstatemallards

Took my 10 year old out tonight. She shot an 8 point and I've called in the reserves to start tracking. Bring color blind sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

^Nice and good luck with the tracking.


----------



## sleeperls

Good luck. I feel for you color blind guys. Don't they make some glasses that will fix certain colors for you guys like a filter.


----------



## Rg176bnc

DT87 said:


> "170 stop on by if you are traveling in my area."
> 
> I'll be heading out to tribune next weekend. Where are you at from there? Got a buddy out there that I have hunted on for several years. I shot a muley about the second year out there in a section of CRP. Never found him in the 4' tall grass...


Dude Tribune is out there! I didn't think I was going to have to go out that far for a mulie but after my last trip I may have too.


----------



## sleeperls

I don't see how the out of state guys get lucky and drawe a mulie tag. Some units low as 2 issued jesus


----------



## rhs341

kstatemallards said:


> Took my 10 year old out tonight. She shot an 8 point and I've called in the reserves to start tracking. Bring color blind sucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know exactly what you mean.....I have a very difficult time seeing blood at dusk!!!!!
SUCKS!!!!!!
Good luck


----------



## aeast236

kstatemallards said:


> Took my 10 year old out tonight. She shot an 8 point and I've called in the reserves to start tracking. Bring color blind sucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I relate 100%. I can not see blood. Best of luck and hope to see a pic soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueMedic87

Saw a couple 2 year olds posturing up to each other in a field this evening. Sunday morning is looking pretty promising 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11

I have kind of been slacking on keeping up with this thread this year. I looked at it a few times here and there during some of my sits but just didn't get through all the posts and pages like I usually do. Also, is Fullstrutter not doing the Kansas thread thing anymore? Always looked forward reading to his thread while in the stand too. 
Anyways, I wont have to spend countless hours killing time in the stand this year as I tagged my buck on Sunday, 10/23 ! I got it posted in the team thread but figured Id throw it on here too for all the Kansas guys. Just going to copy and paste what I wrote up there.


What a morning ! Although it was a super quick hunt, there was as much action packed in about a 2 minute span as a summer blockbuster movie! I decided to hunt my spot thats thick cover and bedding for a few reasons. 1- perfect wind, 2- not seeing anything to get excited about at home/main spot 3- moon guide and F&S both say to get in their bedroom this morning, so who am I to argue?! 

Had a doe pop up in the grass around 7:30 and start heading my way, so I grabbed my bow and debated the whole time she was walking towards me on whether or not to shoot. "shoot her, you want the meat" "dont shoot her because its going to be hot today and you don't want to mess with cleaning her" "shoot her because you said you would shoot the first mature doe you had a shot at" and we've all said this one "better not shoot in case there's a buck close behind her"... well, finally, this time that one proved to be true! The doe came directly to the base of my tree and stood there and stared at me for several minutes. 

She couldnt smell me, but noticed a little movement and she didnt like it. She didnt blow or stomp, just stood and stared. So i'm watching her and hear footsteps coming the same direction she did, so I look and see a wall of antlers and immediately pick my bow back up and grab my grunt tube as he was heading away from my stand instead of taking the same path she did. He heard my 2nd grunt and started to head my way, not aggressively but curiously. When the doe saw him, she snorted and when he saw her, he let out a buck roar like I've never heard before and charged at her like a raging bull! It literally took my breath away and my heart started pounding out of my chest at the sight of it. His body is enormous.

I had to yell at him to stop him or else he would have been too far under me or just chased her away. He stopped at 9-10 yards just barely quartering to. I let it fly and it felt perfect. He ran 25 yards and stopped.. wobbled...stumbled another 5 yards and did a jump/spin move and fell. Heart shot him. Then I look down and the doe is still standing there!! I grabbed my bow to shoot her too but she took off at that point. 

I have had a camera down there all summer, but its just in the middle of a thick strip of trees because otherwise id have to hang it about 10 feet in a tree to see anything in the crazy tall CRP. I only had a few pictures of a nice 8 point, so this buck was a total surprise ! I knew there had to be at least one good one in there based on what I've seen the last 2 years and the amount of ladies in there. I still can't believe I shot a big buck this early in the season. I've shot my other bucks, in order on Nov 28th, Nov 15th, Nov 21st and Nov 19th. Amazing feeling to have some pressure off my shoulders and I can focus on some birds for once! 

Rough scored him at 171 2/8. 13 points. My biggest buck by about 22 inches. 

Going to try and fill my doe tag still. Hoping that I can get it done with my little buddy in the blind with me. Good luck to you guys ! 
( will edit this in a minute and add the pics from my phone)


----------



## Justin Spies

outdrsman11 said:


> I have kind of been slacking on keeping up with this thread this year. I looked at it a few times here and there during some of my sits but just didn't get through all the posts and pages like I usually do. Also, is Fullstrutter not doing the Kansas thread thing anymore? Always looked forward reading to his thread while in the stand too.
> Anyways, I wont have to spend countless hours killing time in the stand this year as I tagged my buck on Sunday, 10/23 ! I got it posted in the team thread but figured Id throw it on here too for all the Kansas guys. Just going to copy and paste what I wrote up there.
> 
> 
> What a morning ! Although it was a super quick hunt, there was as much action packed in about a 2 minute span as a summer blockbuster movie! I decided to hunt my spot thats thick cover and bedding for a few reasons. 1- perfect wind, 2- not seeing anything to get excited about at home/main spot 3- moon guide and F&S both say to get in their bedroom this morning, so who am I to argue?!
> 
> Had a doe pop up in the grass around 7:30 and start heading my way, so I grabbed my bow and debated the whole time she was walking towards me on whether or not to shoot. "shoot her, you want the meat" "dont shoot her because its going to be hot today and you don't want to mess with cleaning her" "shoot her because you said you would shoot the first mature doe you had a shot at" and we've all said this one "better not shoot in case there's a buck close behind her"... well, finally, this time that one proved to be true! The doe came directly to the base of my tree and stood there and stared at me for several minutes.
> 
> She couldnt smell me, but noticed a little movement and she didnt like it. She didnt blow or stomp, just stood and stared. So i'm watching her and hear footsteps coming the same direction she did, so I look and see a wall of antlers and immediately pick my bow back up and grab my grunt tube as he was heading away from my stand instead of taking the same path she did. He heard my 2nd grunt and started to head my way, not aggressively but curiously. When the doe saw him, she snorted and when he saw her, he let out a buck roar like I've never heard before and charged at her like a raging bull! It literally took my breath away and my heart started pounding out of my chest at the sight of it. His body is enormous.
> 
> I had to yell at him to stop him or else he would have been too far under me or just chased her away. He stopped at 9-10 yards just barely quartering to. I let it fly and it felt perfect. He ran 25 yards and stopped.. wobbled...stumbled another 5 yards and did a jump/spin move and fell. Heart shot him. Then I look down and the doe is still standing there!! I grabbed my bow to shoot her too but she took off at that point.
> 
> I have had a camera down there all summer, but its just in the middle of a thick strip of trees because otherwise id have to hang it about 10 feet in a tree to see anything in the crazy tall CRP. I only had a few pictures of a nice 8 point, so this buck was a total surprise ! I knew there had to be at least one good one in there based on what I've seen the last 2 years and the amount of ladies in there. I still can't believe I shot a big buck this early in the season. I've shot my other bucks, in order on Nov 28th, Nov 15th, Nov 21st and Nov 19th. Amazing feeling to have some pressure off my shoulders and I can focus on some birds for once!
> 
> Rough scored him at 171 2/8. 13 points. My biggest buck by about 22 inches.
> 
> Going to try and fill my doe tag still. Hoping that I can get it done with my little buddy in the blind with me. Good luck to you guys !
> ( will edit this in a minute and add the pics from my phone)


Congrats on a stud of a buck! Awesome story! Great pics


----------



## snoman4

outdrsman11 said:


> I have kind of been slacking on keeping up with this thread this year. I looked at it a few times here and there during some of my sits but just didn't get through all the posts and pages like I usually do. Also, is Fullstrutter not doing the Kansas thread thing anymore? Always looked forward reading to his thread while in the stand too.
> Anyways, I wont have to spend countless hours killing time in the stand this year as I tagged my buck on Sunday, 10/23 ! I got it posted in the team thread but figured Id throw it on here too for all the Kansas guys. Just going to copy and paste what I wrote up there.
> 
> 
> What a morning ! Although it was a super quick hunt, there was as much action packed in about a 2 minute span as a summer blockbuster movie! I decided to hunt my spot thats thick cover and bedding for a few reasons. 1- perfect wind, 2- not seeing anything to get excited about at home/main spot 3- moon guide and F&S both say to get in their bedroom this morning, so who am I to argue?!
> 
> Had a doe pop up in the grass around 7:30 and start heading my way, so I grabbed my bow and debated the whole time she was walking towards me on whether or not to shoot. "shoot her, you want the meat" "dont shoot her because its going to be hot today and you don't want to mess with cleaning her" "shoot her because you said you would shoot the first mature doe you had a shot at" and we've all said this one "better not shoot in case there's a buck close behind her"... well, finally, this time that one proved to be true! The doe came directly to the base of my tree and stood there and stared at me for several minutes.
> 
> She couldnt smell me, but noticed a little movement and she didnt like it. She didnt blow or stomp, just stood and stared. So i'm watching her and hear footsteps coming the same direction she did, so I look and see a wall of antlers and immediately pick my bow back up and grab my grunt tube as he was heading away from my stand instead of taking the same path she did. He heard my 2nd grunt and started to head my way, not aggressively but curiously. When the doe saw him, she snorted and when he saw her, he let out a buck roar like I've never heard before and charged at her like a raging bull! It literally took my breath away and my heart started pounding out of my chest at the sight of it. His body is enormous.
> 
> I had to yell at him to stop him or else he would have been too far under me or just chased her away. He stopped at 9-10 yards just barely quartering to. I let it fly and it felt perfect. He ran 25 yards and stopped.. wobbled...stumbled another 5 yards and did a jump/spin move and fell. Heart shot him. Then I look down and the doe is still standing there!! I grabbed my bow to shoot her too but she took off at that point.
> 
> I have had a camera down there all summer, but its just in the middle of a thick strip of trees because otherwise id have to hang it about 10 feet in a tree to see anything in the crazy tall CRP. I only had a few pictures of a nice 8 point, so this buck was a total surprise ! I knew there had to be at least one good one in there based on what I've seen the last 2 years and the amount of ladies in there. I still can't believe I shot a big buck this early in the season. I've shot my other bucks, in order on Nov 28th, Nov 15th, Nov 21st and Nov 19th. Amazing feeling to have some pressure off my shoulders and I can focus on some birds for once!
> 
> Rough scored him at 171 2/8. 13 points. My biggest buck by about 22 inches.
> 
> Going to try and fill my doe tag still. Hoping that I can get it done with my little buddy in the blind with me. Good luck to you guys !
> ( will edit this in a minute and add the pics from my phone)


Congrats on an incredible buck brother.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Congrats on a great buck outdrsman!! That last pic is priceless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Stud, congrats. The morning sits will start soon for me as well.


----------



## swkslampe

Dang man congrats that is a slammer! Love the pics, that gets me fired up! 
Heading out in the am, cams are showing new bucks up and moving but no big boys yet. I'm going to go watch just to make sure.


----------



## kstatemallards

Found him. He only went about 50-60 yards. Perfect double lung shot. Not sure on the age but I think I had pics of him last year and I put him around 5.5. Could be 6.5 or older...who really knows. His rack sure seemed to be on the downhill side. 

This is my girls third buck in 4 years with the crossbow. She's a killer. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Nice man, or should I say girl lol. 

Man I'm getting excited. Listening to the wired to hunt podcast the past couple days, bucks hitting the ground, rut is just around the corner. I just wish I was able to hunt like I used too. Having a 9to5 and only.3 days of vacation sucks. Good news is during rut I can hunt mornings. So no big loss


----------



## ksgobbler

Nice ones hitting the dirt. Nice work folks. I am debating on getting another doe tag. It wouldn't be tough and would fill the freezer with burger.


----------



## zap

Good Stuff all around!

Congratulations to da killa's....:cocktail:


----------



## shaffer88

Great deer to both y'all, congrats


----------



## SDC

Wow, great stories guys, can't beat those experiences spent with the next generation either!


----------



## outdrsman11

Congrats mallards! That buck definitely looks like he's been around for a while! How old was your daughter when she started using a crossbow? I'm kicking around the idea of getting one for my son in a couple years


----------



## BigDeer

congrats on the bucks and great pics with the kiddos!


----------



## kstatemallards

outdrsman11 said:


> Congrats mallards! That buck definitely looks like he's been around for a while! How old was your daughter when she started using a crossbow? I'm kicking around the idea of getting one for my son in a couple years


She was 7 years old when she shot her first buck which was a little fork. Last year she shot a 135 inch 9 point. 

Definitely get your boy one. How old is he?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

kstatemallards said:


> Found him. He only went about 50-60 yards. Perfect double lung shot. Not sure on the age but I think I had pics of him last year and I put him around 5.5. Could be 6.5 or older...who really knows. His rack sure seemed to be on the downhill side.
> 
> This is my girls third buck in 4 years with the crossbow. She's a killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to her, pic says it all look like a proud Dad!


----------



## KSQ2

Awesome and congrats to the hunters, young and old!


----------



## catscratch

Congrats everybody! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Now this is what I have been waiting for from this thread! Awesome bucks for you all!!

Anyone going to brave the hot temps this weekend? I may just stay away, just too damn hot.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Congrats kstate! That's awesome. My daughter is 16 months old. I can't wait to be able to get her out! 

Someone sent me pics of a monster shot out west, 196". Don't have permission to post it. Sorry guys. But it's a beast. They're starting to move a little. 

My dad called me this morning. He's in Missouri. He was sitting on his front porch drinking coffee and saw his target buck pushing does 3 different times. 

I'm hoping to get out in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Congrats kstate! That's awesome. My daughter is 16 months old. I can't wait to be able to get her out!
> 
> Someone sent me pics of a monster shot out west, 196". Don't have permission to post it. Sorry guys. But it's a beast. They're starting to move a little.
> 
> My dad called me this morning. He's in Missouri. He was sitting on his front porch drinking coffee and saw his target buck pushing does 3 different times.
> 
> I'm hoping to get out in the morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what part of MO?


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

BigDeer said:


> what part of MO?


SW MO. He's outside of Springfield 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my3sons

Awesome pics and congrats to the young lady and outdrsmam11 for some great bucks.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

AintNoGriz said:


> Now this is what I have been waiting for from this thread! Awesome bucks for you all!!
> 
> Anyone going to brave the hot temps this weekend? I may just stay away, just too damn hot.


Starting tomorrow I'm off work for two weeks, I hate to hunt in 80 degree temps but I'm getting out there. The next few days I'll probably take a break in the afternoon when it gets hot, starting Tuesday or Wednesday I'll be doing all day sits.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Congrats to Mallards daughter and outdrsman, great bucks!


----------



## Robertoski

Congrats to the Kansas Boys and Girls on getting it done. Great bucks and pics!!!


----------



## JWilson90

I'm planning on being out all weekend. Temps aren't anywhere near ideal but my stands are very close to bedding so I may try some rattling to see if I can't get them up. Going tonite as well. Mallards that's an awesome kill for your daughter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

According to the moon phase predictors these next few days are supposed to be decent. Let's see how much the temps hinder that. Heading in stand now! Good luck fellow hunters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Sat in a place on public I had never been too. Sat in the sketchiest tree I've ever been on. To the right was crp and to the left was a dry Creek bottom. Gotherwise my third stick on and said that's high enough do to the fact from the creek bottom is was 25 plus. Put my stand on and felt the tree move.

I had that o crap moments and took the stand off and climbed down. Looked around for another tree and nothing I liked. So I set up 6 feet In the air with a bail out plan lol.

Didn't see a single deer, but once they start cruising I'm betting it'll be good


----------



## JWilson90

JWilson90 said:


> According to the moon phase predictors these next few days are supposed to be decent. Let's see how much the temps hinder that. Heading in stand now! Good luck fellow hunters!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the heat had the deer suppressed tonite. Not a single deer seen from the stand or on the walk out. And I walk a mile to my stand. Back at it tomoro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Scouted a wheat field along the river tonight. 10 min before dark a 120-130 buck emerged checked a scrape and tried harassing a doe. She had no part of him and he wandered off. I'm going to give it a go in the morning. IMO things will be going good in 7-10 days. I've heard other people in my area report some light chasing as well. Good luck to everyone this weekend


----------



## Tider37

When are the majority of you taking your rut vacation?

Ths temperatures are warm right now , but pre-rut seems to be kicking off. The full moon is coming in the middle of the month of Nov. this year as well. 

I am currently scheduled from the 9th through the 17th. 

What are most of you guys schedule looking like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter

Tider37 said:


> When are the majority of you taking your rut vacation?



Giving it a go from the 11th to the 20th in SE KS


----------



## duby8609

I'm off the 3rd-9th


----------



## fishfurlife

12-20 here.


----------



## JWilson90

Fullstrutter said:


> Giving it a go from the 11th to the 20th in SE KS


I've got a 4 day mini vacation from the 11th to the 14th. What part of SEKS strutt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Just had a nice one come through following a doe. Not the one I'm after though but he was grunting constantly


----------



## outdrsman11

Fullstrutter said:


> Giving it a go from the 11th to the 20th in SE KS


Are you doing the live thread this year? Good luck man, hope you stick a stud!


----------



## outdrsman11

The young bucks are out cruising this morning and pushing a couple does around. Hoping they push a big one my way so I can get some more meat in the freezer. Man I love venison! Good luck everyone!


----------



## duby8609

Swaying in the tree this morning. Haven't seen a thing. Might just call it an early morning at 9 and pull camera cards.


----------



## swkslampe

Little basket just chased a doe by my stand out here in west Ks. Big boys not dumb enough yet. Beautiful morning, hopefully cools down some next week get the mature ones on their feet. Good luck out there!


----------



## kda082

Vac 7th through 11th. Breaking out the camo shorts, tanks,mans flip flops. Have seen some young bucks dogging does, but no big boys.


----------



## stevewes2004

I'll be in Phillips Co the 12th thru the 22nd! First KS hunt, but I did scout some spots out there a few years ago...

































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats outdrsman and to you and your daughter ksmallards. Beautiful bucks. Never saw a deer yesterday but have today. Something has started in our area as I spent a couple of hours this morning babysitting two unrelated fawns in the yard. Their Mommas are out somewhere and the young ones are using our coyote free services around the farm yard. I've seen six single does and three antlered bucks this morning. But no chasing, at least not out in the open. I had a big drop time buck in the front yard at 6:55 am checking out a doe. He wandered off while it was still too dark for pictures. Nothing after 8:15. Scrapes in the yard are still being hit only at night. Looks like a good day to pull a bunch of camera cards to see how much daylight activity we're getting elsewhere on the farm.


----------



## Hawkfarm

I was just standing at the kitchen window doing breakfast dishes and glanced out and saw a buck running from the pasture into the timber. I have no idea if he was chasing a doe or just running to get through the open pasture. He was going from the direction of one bedding area to another.


----------



## kybeau

This weather sucks 

Tha is all....


----------



## bowhunter9

13-20 for me


----------



## sleeperls

Boy you are in for a treat. The cover is insane in that area now. Good luck, couple other aters are in the area as well.




stevewes2004 said:


> I'll be in Phillips Co the 12th thru the 22nd! First KS hunt, but I did scout some spots out there a few years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Today was almost a bust for me. Didn't see a deer or turkey. But checked my cams and got the first pic I've gotten all year of a potential shooter. Couldn't tell for sure cause he was at the edge of camera range and was walking away in the middle of the night. I think it might be the 9 I passed last year. It's a weird year for me. This farm has produced some big deer the last 3 years. I've killed 2 over 155" and should've had a third if not for a dummy move on my part. Plus multiple others on camera. But this year nothing. Like everyone else, I'm hoping for some cold weather to get them moving. 

Also shot a coyote. Which is always nice. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02

6-10 for me.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Good morning sit. Had my big half rack buck chasing a doe. She came back to her twins right underneath me. Another smaller buck came in also and the 1/2 rack started snort wheezing at him. A bunch of action all within 20 yards!


----------



## kspseshooter

I had a young buck ease through browsing at 8. Didn't seem to be seeking. He check a scrape right under me and peed in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

Didn't see crap this morning. But these camera pulls will get a guy excited.


----------



## stevewes2004

sleeperls said:


> Boy you are in for a treat. The cover is insane in that area now. Good luck, couple other aters are in the area as well.


Hey Jason, we'll give you a call when we we're in town. Hopefully we'll have a good hunt.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

duby8609 said:


> Didn't see crap this morning. But these camera pulls will get a guy excited.


Good daylight pics are the best!!


----------



## zap

Sugar maples are dropping leaves around here now.....deer love to eat sugar maple leaves.


----------



## sleeperls

stevewes2004 said:


> Hey Jason, we'll give you a call when we we're in town. Hopefully we'll have a good hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Sounds good. Ill be around. Trying to decide where the heck to go tonight. Wind changed from morning. Young bucks are moving big guys still sticking close to daylight.


----------



## fishfurlife

sleeperls said:


> Boy you are in for a treat. The cover is insane in that area now. Good luck, couple other aters are in the area as well.


This is no joke. It is in the Buffalo area as well.


----------



## sleeperls

looks like i got some company on my new private ground. I knew other people hunted it but was told i was the only bow hunter. Looks like i was wrong. Hopefully i can get him before they do.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> looks like i got some company on my new private ground. I knew other people hunted it but was told i was the only bow hunter. Looks like i was wrong. Hopefully i can get him before they do.


Hope it works out for ya, sharing ground with people you do not know is not the best situation.


----------



## sleeperls

Especially when my lone wolf is out there etc. It's cabled down but they did mess with the camera but it's cabled locked too. I'm going to hunt that stand and will prob pull it down. Just go mobile again. In and out every time


----------



## cobowhunter

Headed to Units 12/14 (7th-23rd)


----------



## kda082

Heading out to my good spot for the 2nd time this season. Feels better than yesterday. Good luck to anyone heading out.


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> Especially when my lone wolf is out there etc. It's cabled down but they did mess with the camera but it's cabled locked too. I'm going to hunt that stand and will prob pull it down. Just go mobile again. In and out every time


Mobile is best when others are around.....or cable the stand with the platform raised.


----------



## zmax hunter

Have been invited to hunt 6000+a of cut corn and who knows how many acres of pasture and other areas in western Ks. I have the archery only tag, so this would be a mule deer hunt, mid december just after firearms season. Between HillCity and Colby..
I think im going to pursue my local target Whitetail and hope i dont get a chance with him,..need to spend the next month extending my range by 20y or so..


----------



## AintNoGriz

Just shot a good buck. I think I saw him bed down about 100 yards away. Holy crap that happened out of no where. Wish me luck


----------



## zap

Good luck, Griz.


----------



## catscratch

Good luck and post pics.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsonv

Can't wait for pics


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats! More than 1 will fall today, ya all better get in a stand!


----------



## shaffer88

Good luck griz, wish I was in a stand, best day in the last week or so. Good luck to all


----------



## duby8609

Good luck Grizz. My luck has been the exact opposite this morning. Had a coyote come in out of nowhere and I couldn't even get a shot on him.


----------



## KSQ2

Good luck!! Looking forward to some pics!
Had my first productive sit of the fall yesterday evening. (Just realized a non-hunter would wonder what in the world I was talking about, lol!) Saw quite a few does and fawns, and had an old bruiser come through about 15 minutes before dark. Looked like he was on the downhill slide, but I'm horrible at judging those things. Anyway, he was a main frame 8 with a double main beam on the left side; not quite what I'm looking for this early, but it was awesome to see him. He prolly would have gone in the mid 130s. The does were actively browsing and chowing down on acorns. He was cruising.


----------



## BigDeer

Good luck Grizz!!


----------



## zap

Saw a nice 10pt 2 year old walking in a short grass field next to the road at 9 on the way to the gym.

The weather looks decent for hunting here, finally. Too bad it is supposed to be real warm again the next few days.

Good luck to the fellas that are hunting this am.


----------



## Txag02

Good luck Griz!!! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BROWNDOWN7

zmax hunter said:


> Have been invited to hunt 6000+a of cut corn and who knows how many acres of pasture and other areas in western Ks. I have the archery only tag, so this would be a mule deer hunt, mid december just after firearms season. Between HillCity and Colby..
> I think im going to pursue my local target Whitetail and hope i dont get a chance with him,..need to spend the next month extending my range by 20y or so..


Don't need to burst your bubble but I am really familiar with that area and you should hunt south of HWY24 some if you want to see some mulies. Or north of Colby. I have always seen a good amount between studley and quinter. The Muley numbers in the specific area you are talking about north of hwy 24 has gone down. Still accidentally see them places but not like you use to. Best of luck to you but if you start running dry try those areas I mentioned. Also between Norcatur and Norton was probably the largest group of muley bucks I have ever seen together. Their was probably 18 bucks all different sizes following one group of three does. Obviously their was one Big boy but hell a few of the others were getting there.


----------



## ksgobbler

Good luck Grizz


----------



## Hawkfarm

Go get him Griz. Time for show and tell. Got to watch full blown chasing this morning. Doe going 100 mph - just a blur- and the buck right behind her. A couple of laps around the farm house and then gone. Saw them once more going through the pasture.


----------



## swkslampe

Good luck Grizz!


----------



## elite169

Good luck!


----------



## sleeperls

Zmax if your headed through Phillipsburg give me a shout.

Grizzly can't wait for pics. 

Learned who the other folks are. They are from Colorado and know the farmer farming the ground. Looks like I could make new friends. Going to ride around with the farmer today and get in the stand around 230ish


----------



## Tider37

Good luck Grizz ... hope you find him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

sleeperls said:


> Zmax if your headed through Phillipsburg give me a shout.
> 
> Grizzly can't wait for pics.
> 
> Learned who the other folks are. They are from Colorado and know the farmer farming the ground. Looks like I could make new friends. Going to ride around with the farmer today and get in the stand around 230ish


Sleeper are you from the phillipsburg area we hunted there last year and had plans to hunt the 6-14 but a tree stand accident last weekend put me out of commission this season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Yeah im from around the area.


----------



## mdnabors

Fullstrutter said:


> Giving it a go from the 11th to the 20th in SE KS


Those are my dates too!


----------



## AintNoGriz

I found him only 75 yards away. Double lung shot.


----------



## Nelsonv

What a deer. Congrats!!!


----------



## shaffer88

Great deer griz


----------



## JWilson90

AintNoGriz said:


> I found him only 75 yards away. Double lung shot.


Awesome deer griz! Proves that anything is possible this time of year regardless of weather!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Congrats Griz! Awesome deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Stud !!!. 

Congrats grizz


----------



## elite169

Great Job!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

AintNoGriz said:


> I found him only 75 yards away. Double lung shot.


Nice buck , did you kill him with a hatchet?? He bled out good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

Great buck. Congrats Griz. Who is next?


----------



## kansas_hick

Nice one griz congrads


----------



## reed4343

Awesome Deer! How long are those 3's??


----------



## zap

Great Buck Griz, congratulations!


----------



## swkslampe

Awesome buck Griz, he's a dandy!


----------



## snoman4

AintNoGriz said:


> I found him only 75 yards away. Double lung shot.


Congrats on a beast of a buck Griz

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Thank guys!

Bad news is I injured my lower back loading him in the truck. Took everything I had to get him cut up. Stuck on the floor right now icing my back. Ugh


----------



## SDC

That's one heck of a buck!
Sorry about the back...


----------



## KSQ2

Nice buck Griz! Congrats!


----------



## kda082

Nice buck, sorry about the back. Good news is you won't have to do it again for a while.


----------



## KSQ2

Bummer about your back, good news is you've got about 365 days to get better for the rut! Seriously, hope you get back in shape quick!


----------



## BigDeer

Congrats Grizz!


----------



## sleeperls

Grizzly think smart brother. I've got a bag full of wratchet straps. And a bunch of rope I'm not hurting myself anymore.


----------



## shaffer88

Only good thing about the bad back is now you can day dream about the hunt for the rest of the week


----------



## JWilson90

Anyone had any luck Rattling towards dark? Thought about trying this evening since this temp change might get them up a lil earlier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Good buck griz! Good mass too! Slow morning for me for some reason, thought that cold front would get them up but still fighting some unharvested corn and milo nearby.


----------



## HHunter37

Awesome deer!! Congrats! Broadhead?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

You people ending your season so early make me sick, lmao 
(and extremely jealous)

Congrats Griz!


----------



## zmax hunter

BROWNDOWN7 said:


> Don't need to burst your bubble but I am really familiar with that area and you should hunt south of HWY24 some if you want to see some mulies. Or north of Colby. I have always seen a good amount between studley and quinter. The Muley numbers in the specific area you are talking about north of hwy 24 has gone down. Still accidentally see them places but not like you use to. Best of luck to you but if you start running dry try those areas I mentioned. Also between Norcatur and Norton was probably the largest group of muley bucks I have ever seen together. Their was probably 18 bucks all different sizes following one group of three does. Obviously their was one Big boy but hell a few of the others were getting there.


Thank you,..i was told they have mule deer on their properties,..one way to find out!


----------



## RogueMedic87

Spikey just chased a doe through at 100mph 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Congrats on a great buck grizz!! Even with the warm temps, anything can happen this time of year. No excuses!! If you are able go hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Soooo. Saw a **** and babies no deer yet


----------



## burns_312

Haven't seen a thing yet here. Can feel temp dropping so maybe it'll happen soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sternbow

JWilson90 said:


> Anyone had any luck Rattling towards dark? Thought about trying this evening since this temp change might get them up a lil earlier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trail cam pics and videos showing some sparring in the evening hours so it's worth a try.


----------



## kstatemallards

Way to go Griz. Nice buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns_312

burns_312 said:


> Haven't seen a thing yet here. Can feel temp dropping so maybe it'll happen soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happened no more than 15 minutes after I posted.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apeshot

Nice buck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Way to go burns. It can happen anytime!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Hunted the wrong stand tonight. Ugh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Passed this guy tonight. Came in 30 minutes before end of shooting light. Put on a show for me making a scape 10 yards directly in front of me. He is one thats hard for me to judge. He will be good next year if he gets some mass.


----------



## sleeperls

Didnt care about the does. Little bucks pushing them around. He was more worried about making scrapes and rubs.


----------



## JWilson90

burns_312 said:


> Happened no more than 15 minutes after I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome man! Congrats. That's what keeps us hunters coming back. An entire season changes in moments!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

sleeperls said:


> Passed this guy tonight. Came in 30 minutes before end of shooting light. Put on a show for me making a scape 10 yards directly in front of me. He is one thats hard for me to judge. He will be good next year if he gets some mass.


If you have your own ground your managing then I think you made a great choice. Should be a toad next year. 

Your a better man than me cuz I woulda been tagged out if I was in your shoes lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

He just seemed small. Looks bigger in pictures. He has the beam length for sure, but missing the mass and tine length to trip my trigger. He is maybe a mid 140 deer. Im looking for bigger this year.

Congrats on the buck burns.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

burns_312 said:


> Happened no more than 15 minutes after I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck Burns way to get it done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my3sons

Great bucks gentlemen, set this morning and didn't see much. Zmax I'm from the area your talking about hunting out west. There is some good ground in that area good luck.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

sleeperls said:


> Passed this guy tonight. Came in 30 minutes before end of shooting light. Put on a show for me making a scape 10 yards directly in front of me. He is one thats hard for me to judge. He will be good next year if he gets some mass.


Way to hold out that buck will blow up next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Better pic and not myspace angles


----------



## AintNoGriz

Super buck burns! Congrats!

Sleepers I think Youmade the right decision


----------



## kspseshooter

Very nice burns!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onetohunt

Shot this very nice 8 last Friday.


----------



## Txag02

Holy cow! Some studs hittin the ground. Congrats guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Predictors said today and tomorrow would be good, congrats guys


----------



## snoman4

burns_312 said:


> Happened no more than 15 minutes after I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on a heck of a great buck. 

In a tree in Kentucky as I type this hoping for mister big. Then starting Sunday its North Central Kansas. 

Good luck eveyone hunting.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

onetohunt said:


> Shot this very nice 8 last Friday.
> View attachment 5005001
> View attachment 5005009


Congrats on a great buck. He has some long main beams.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9

snoman4 said:


> burns_312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happened no more than 15 minutes after I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on a heck of a great buck.
> 
> In a tree in Kentucky as I type this hoping for mister big. Then starting Sunday its North Central Kansas.
> 
> Good luck eveyone hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good luck buddy!!! Keep me posted. Would love to see pictures of two studs!!


----------



## BigDeer

Great buck Burns, dig the hat as well.

OneToHunt, awesome 8! I'm jealous, I'd love to have a slob 8pt.


----------



## Kick them up

aintnogriz said:


> i found him only 75 yards away. Double lung shot.


awesome griz!


----------



## snoman4

bowhunter9 said:


> Good luck buddy!!! Keep me posted. Would love to see pictures of two studs!!


Me too brother!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Great bucks guys!
Had a buddy rattle in a nice 8 last night and shoot him at 40 yards. He said the buck came running hard to the horns. This is SE Kansas.


----------



## Robertoski

Awesome bucks, Griz, Burns and Onetohunt!!! 
I'd a been on here yesterday saying congrats but I was in the stand by 1/2 time of the Chiefs game. And at 2:30 Griz's twin walked in on me and caught me reaching for my bow. We had a stare down for 5 plus mins. He never winded me, slowly turned and walked off into the thick stuff leaving me no shot. I think he'll be back:shade:


----------



## burns_312

Thanks for the kind words. I've had pics of the deer I shot for the past couple years and he just never got any bigger, so I put him on the target list. The wind switch yesterday afternoon was finally right for the stand I'd had the most trail camera activity at and I gave my wife the opportunity to hop in while I watched the kids. She said she didn't feel like it so I got in. Didn't see a deer for the first 2+ hours until I saw him standing about 80 yards south of me on the edge of an uncut circle of feed. I then noticed he was tailing a doe. She hopped the fence and followed the trail directly to me and he followed suit. Pushed a couple of other does around that were feeding and then turned slightly quartered to me at 12 yards and stood still. Couldn't have drawn it up any better. Buried the arrow in him and he reversed course down the same trail he came in on. I felt like I made a very good shot and hoped he wouldn't make it back into the 6' feed. Fortunately he only made it about 60 yards from where I shot him and did the old arched back trick and piled up right there.


----------



## sleeperls

Man im itching to be out there. Work sucks come on vacation


----------



## ksgoosekillr

sleeperls said:


> Man im itching to be out there. Work sucks come on vacation


same way over here... think im about to have "a dr appt" i forgot about and go ride this hurricane wind for the night


----------



## hunterhewi

Congrats to everyone killing nice bucks! Im still out chasing ducks lol. Havent sat once for deer, this weather sucks! I work thurs-sun this week then on vacation the rest of the month!!


----------



## swkslampe

Awesome buck burns! 
Ive got a little bit of work to do the first part of this week, check my cams then make a game plan to hit it hard through the weekend.


----------



## scrub1

Looks like bucks are hitting the ground. I will be out in less than a week.


----------



## reed4343

The extended forecast looks like it should cool off some next week. After being in the 80s this week a cool snap should be just right


----------



## damiller_77

Had an 8 come in last Sunday right after I knocked some horns together. Just wasn't quite old enough. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Going out in the morning in a little pinch point. Should be good assuming I don't get lost...which typically happens when I'm wandering through the woods in the dark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

130ish 9pt was dogging a doe today at 430, he ran off 2 smaller bucks and stayed with her, 8 other does were feeding with no harassment..
12 Toms in a bachelor group 
a few jakes with 80+ hens,. fighting, purring, chasing, ..all around chaos and mayhem..


----------



## rhs341

zmax hunter said:


> 130ish 9pt was dogging a doe today at 430, he ran off 2 smaller bucks and stayed with her, 8 other does were feeding with no harassment..
> 12 Toms in a bachelor group
> a few jakes with 80+ hens,. fighting, purring, chasing, ..all around chaos and mayhem..


Hmmmmn sounds like the makings of one of the Allstate mayhem commercials


----------



## RogueMedic87

kstatemallards said:


> Going out in the morning in a little pinch point. Should be good assuming I don't get lost...which typically happens when I'm wandering through the woods in the dark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol you and me both brother! Usually end up finding some brush to sit in until it gets light out and realize that I'm not hiding in brush at all but sitting against the Charlie Brown Christmas tree in the middle of a field. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

I ran out after work this morning on doe patrol. Got in the blind for the south wind at 0745. Heard turkeys but no visual. I don't know what 2 bucks fighting sounds like for sure but pretty sure I heard it to my south. Started dozing off after about an hr so back at the house and it's nap time.


----------



## mtneer man

How's things in North Central looking? Headed up Sunday for a week.


----------



## Taticalhunter2

Anyone from around the Saint Paul / Erie area ? If so what's the rut/deer movement looking like there . I'll be headed there next Wednesday for a week hoping to be seeing some hard rutting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Same thing as last year, and the year before that etc. Small bucks chasing and thinks really start kicking around the 5th. If you are here the 5th on expect to see movement and picking up after that.


----------



## dman35

(Neosho County)I haven't been seeing much a few scrapes here and there. It has been unseasonably warm, keeping things mostly nocturnal. Cooler weather is coming your timing could be really good. Me and a friend got some decent ones on trail camera last week, so they are starting to get fired up. Just need cooler weather. Best of luck.


----------



## shaffer88

sleeperls said:


> Same thing as last year, and the year before that etc. Small bucks chasing and thinks really start kicking around the 5th. If you are here the 5th on expect to see movement and picking up after that.


So you're telling me if the moons don't come and the weather is warm they won't rut in January??? Uh! Interesting. 

Nov 5-thanksgiving ish they will move,


----------



## kstatemallards

Had one of my shooters work his way from about 600 yards to roughly 500. Then he found a doe in the field who happened to be walking directly towards me. She let him walk by him and made it to about 125 yards and then they peeled off into the woods. 

Saw another doe and two fawns and nothing was following her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Warm ass morning again today. Im tired of it! On the bright side me and 3 buddies shot a 4 man limit of ducks today in under 2 hours! Was a pretty good time. Not too bad for public land, and a new spot we have never hunted!


----------



## zap

Nice pile.....:shade:


----------



## shaffer88

Hewi! I'm gonna have to come meet up with you and shoot some big ducks when they come down.


----------



## hunterhewi

Thanks Marty! 

Schaffer, you are more than welcome. Im always up for killin ducks and meeting new guys! Been a good year so far, we have been hammering them.


----------



## kstatemallards

hunterhewi said:


> Warm ass morning again today. Im tired of it! On the bright side me and 3 buddies shot a 4 man limit of ducks today in under 2 hours! Was a pretty good time. Not too bad for public land, and a new spot we have never hunted!
> 
> View attachment 5010617


Solid!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

This is the dude I saw this morning. It's crazy because I know he's at least 5.5 and I've got borderline daylight pics of him on all area of the property. I'd be shocked if he makes it through gun season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

hunterhewi said:


> Thanks Marty!
> 
> Schaffer, you are more than welcome. Im always up for killin ducks and meeting new guys! Been a good year so far, we have been hammering them.


Haven't even went out yet this year, need to shoot this deer and start but we don't start getting a good amount of ducks till end November early dec. so I have some time


----------



## hunterhewi

Plenty of time buddy. Honestly i just got back into killin ducks this year after a 6-7 year pause. Havent even thought about deer huntin much, forgot how much fun it is watching ducks cup and just fall in.


----------



## shaffer88

hunterhewi said:


> Plenty of time buddy. Honestly i just got back into killin ducks this year after a 6-7 year pause. Havent even thought about deer huntin much, forgot how much fun it is watching ducks cup and just fall in.


I like it almost more than deer hunting, mainly you get the same feeling as shooting plus the 1-4 hours of bull****ting with your buddies


----------



## Hawkfarm

huntethewi - glad I don't have wings and flying your direction! Congrats burns and onetohunt, great bucks.

Thought you all might enjoy this trail cam picture from last week. I love foggy mornings. I've been saving stands for the start of prime time. And it's finally time!!! I'm going to get out and hunt them myself next week as it cools off.


----------



## KSQ2

RogueMedic87 said:


> Lol you and me both brother! Usually end up finding some brush to sit in until it gets light out and realize that I'm not hiding in brush at all but sitting against the Charlie Brown Christmas tree in the middle of a field.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## KSQ2

Hawkfarm said:


> huntethewi - glad I don't have wings and flying your direction! Congrats burns and onetohunt, great bucks.
> 
> Thought you all might enjoy this trail cam picture from last week. I love foggy mornings. I've been saving stands for the start of prime time. And it's finally time!!! I'm going to get out and hunt them myself next week as it cools off.


Another beautiful pic hawkfarm!


----------



## shaffer88

Hawkfarm said:


> huntethewi - glad I don't have wings and flying your direction! Congrats burns and onetohunt, great bucks.
> 
> Thought you all might enjoy this trail cam picture from last week. I love foggy mornings. I've been saving stands for the start of prime time. And it's finally time!!! I'm going to get out and hunt them myself next week as it cools off.


Great pic, good deer and good toms


----------



## AintNoGriz

Hawkfarm, that is one of the most coolest cam pics I have ever seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hunterhewi

shaffer88 said:


> I like it almost more than deer hunting, mainly you get the same feeling as shooting plus the 1-4 hours of bull****ting with your buddies


Exactly, dont gota be quiet for hours on end lol


----------



## hunterhewi

Hawk, that has got to be one of the coolest pictures ive seen!


----------



## damiller_77

Out for an evening sit! Saw a 135"+ on my drive out at about 3:45. Hopefully I can get one to cruise by while I'm on the stand!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

What if you don't like listening to your buddies cackle like a bunch of hens


----------



## hunterhewi

sleeperls said:


> What if you don't like listening to your buddies cackle like a bunch of hens


Then they probably arent your buddies, or you arent much fun to hang out with lmao!


----------



## sleeperls

Oh I'm a blast, but it's usually the guys your buddie brings with them. Lol


----------



## hunterhewi

Lol i dont hunt with guys that think they can bring their buddies and so on down the line.


----------



## shaffer88

hunterhewi said:


> Lol i dont hunt with guys that think they can bring their buddies and so on down the line.


This right here^^^^ and yet I invited myself for a trip to the marsh. Ha


----------



## ksgobbler

I duck hunt with my brother almost exclusively. It's about that time here. Headed out this morning for a doe or turkey. Want this out of the way so I can concentrate on waterfowl.


----------



## Pittstate23

Anymore giants hitting the ground? We've reached November!!!


----------



## shaffer88

I hope on Saturday there will be


----------



## BigDeer

sweet pic Hawk!


----------



## RogueMedic87

I bet this rain gets some up chasing. Anyone out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

I was on doe patrol. Never saw a deer. Saw some turkeys.


----------



## Matte

Out this morning checked cameras 1buck 3 does and very little new prints on the road. Maybe this evening as I get to take the daughter out.


----------



## swkslampe

RogueMedic87 said:


> I bet this rain gets some up chasing. Anyone out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought the same thing. Only two does for me, sat till 11. Now off to drive around/do a little work, head back to stand this afternoon.


----------



## burns_312

I saw 6 bucks chasing does and another 3 on the prowl this morning while driving to move a stand for my wife. It's getting closer.


----------



## ksgobbler

Hunted this morning and this evening. Saw one deer. Sweated my ass off and swatted mosquitoes. Multiple flocks of migrating specks right at sunset.


----------



## Gt_9

Little over 16 days till I leave for Kansas. Hunting with Zmax hunter November 20-27. Hope its nice and cold!!!


----------



## hunterhewi

ksgobbler said:


> Hunted this morning and this evening. Saw one deer. Sweated my ass off and swatted mosquitoes. Multiple flocks of migrating specks right at sunset.


4 of us Went out this morning and killed 2 spexks and 18 ducks, glad to see some migrators moving in!


----------



## shaffer88

Hewi you really need to quit this! I'm about to give up on the antlers and start on the wings


----------



## zap

Looked over some new public land spots today, very few small rubs and zero scrapes. Found a geocache and an old grave with a rock headstone.

Found one very good spot to hunt. I love walking new ground......:cocktail:


----------



## zap




----------



## hunterhewi

shaffer88 said:


> Hewi you really need to quit this! I'm about to give up on the antlers and start on the wings


Hahaha man we have been hammering the ducks so far! Been making a bunch of jerky lol. So far we are at 140 ducks and 2 geese on the season


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


>


Pretty cool stuff right there, Marty


----------



## sternbow

zap said:


> Looked over some new public land spots today, very few small rubs and zero scrapes. Found a geocache and an old grave with a rock headstone.
> 
> Found one very good spot to hunt. I love walking new ground......:cocktail:


What's a geocache? I googled it and looks like it's a GPS game of sorts? Seems interesting. What was it that you found?


----------



## Justin Spies

What is your opinions on ground blinds on public ground up there? If you carry it and brush it in and hunt will every deer in the area spot you or can this be done effectively?


----------



## zap

sternbow said:


> What's a geocache? I googled it and looks like it's a GPS game of sorts? Seems interesting. What was it that you found?


----------



## kstatemallards

Because of a work call I didn't get to the stand till 5:15. Once in the stand I had turkeys all over me. A group of 7 toms were running towards me and as soon as I started to move my bow in the slightest motion hey started freaking out like they always do. Once again I was wondering how in the world I got picked off. However, much to my surprise I caught movement to my right and a bobcat came out into the field. He proceeded to check out the turkeys and then went on his way. Once the bobcats left he turkeys came in and I pinwheeled on in the back. The turkey ran 20 yards and died but and I was planning on leaving him in the field because I didn't want to risk spooking some deer but the bobcat came back about 5 minutes later and tried to eat him. 

Saw a buck and doe way off in the distance and some deer blew at me from upwind at last light. 75 degrees.[emoji849]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

https://vimeo.com/190034207


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Cool video!!


----------



## kstatemallards

Justin Spies said:


> What is your opinions on ground blinds on public ground up there? If you carry it and brush it in and hunt will every deer in the area spot you or can this be done effectively?


I'd almost think you'd have better luck just hunting from the ground without a blind if you can't leave it up for a few days. 

If you're going to pop it up and hunt just make sure you brush it in real good and have a good wind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

kstatemallards said:


> I'd almost think you'd have better luck just hunting from the ground without a blind if you can't leave it up for a few days.
> 
> If you're going to pop it up and hunt just make sure you brush it in real good and have a good wind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This had crossed my mind too. Was thinking without the big blob of the blind it might be better. Then I was also thinking the blind would be nice in the rain.


----------



## zmax hunter

Ground blinds cannot be left on public lands overnight,..they must be removed each night.

BLINDS AND STANDS ON
PUBLIC LANDS AND WIHA
Blinds and stands may be used on depart-
ment lands, subject to posted requirements
and under the following conditions: (1)
stands may not be placed more than 14 days
prior to the season and shall be removed
within 14 days of the close of the season; (2)
ladders, screw-in metal steps, and steps
attached by ropes, cables, or chains may be
used to access stands and must be removed
with the stand; (3) natural blinds may be
used and shall be constructed of natural
herbaceous materials or woody debris pres-
ent on site; (4) any person may use these
stands if not occupied; (5) only two portable
blinds or stands per department-owned or
managed area are allowed per hunter; (6)
portable blinds and stands must be marked
with the owner’s name and address or
KDWPT number; (7) portable blinds may not
be left unattended overnight; and (8) any
stand not conforming to the requirements
may be removed or destroyed by depart-
ment staff.


----------



## ikeinks

Justin Spies said:


> What is your opinions on ground blinds on public ground up there? If you carry it and brush it in and hunt will every deer in the area spot you or can this be done effectively?


With my experience, they pick out a ground blind pretty easily early on. I usually give a blind at least a week before I sit in it. Good luck


----------



## ikeinks

I pulled a card today and he chasing has picked up and new bucks starting to show up. Daylight pics are also starting to be more of a regular thing.


----------



## fishfurlife

zmax hunter said:


> Ground blinds cannot be left on public lands overnight,..they must be removed each night.
> 
> BLINDS AND STANDS ON
> PUBLIC LANDS AND WIHA
> Blinds and stands may be used on depart-
> ment lands, subject to posted requirements
> and under the following conditions: (1)
> stands may not be placed more than 14 days
> prior to the season and shall be removed
> within 14 days of the close of the season; (2)
> ladders, screw-in metal steps, and steps
> attached by ropes, cables, or chains may be
> used to access stands and must be removed
> with the stand; (3) natural blinds may be
> used and shall be constructed of natural
> herbaceous materials or woody debris pres-
> ent on site; (4) any person may use these
> stands if not occupied; (5) only two portable
> blinds or stands per department-owned or
> managed area are allowed per hunter; (6)
> portable blinds and stands must be marked
> with the owner’s name and address or
> KDWPT number; (7) portable blinds may not
> be left unattended overnight; and (8) any
> stand not conforming to the requirements
> may be removed or destroyed by depart-
> ment staff.


This wouldn't apply to Walk-in properties. They aren't owned or managed by the state.


----------



## rhs341

kstatemallards said:


> Because of a work call I didn't get to the stand till 5:15. Once in the stand I had turkeys all over me. A group of 7 toms were running towards me and as soon as I started to move my bow in the slightest motion hey started freaking out like they always do. Once again I was wondering how in the world I got picked off. However, much to my surprise I caught movement to my right and a bobcat came out into the field. He proceeded to check out the turkeys and then went on his way. Once the bobcats left he turkeys came in and I pinwheeled on in the back. The turkey ran 20 yards and died but and I was planning on leaving him in the field because I didn't want to risk spooking some deer but the bobcat came back about 5 minutes later and tried to eat him.
> 
> Saw a buck and doe way off in the distance and some deer blew at me from upwind at last light. 75 degrees.[emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool pic!!!


----------



## ksgobbler

Um it's says right in the reg it applies to WIHA


----------



## RogueMedic87

ksgobbler said:


> Um it's says right in the reg it applies to WIHA


I thought so too so I looked it up on ksoutdoors and couldn't find anything on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

It is just cracking daylight on my way to work. It looks like a buck killing morning, overcast with a light fog here in northeast Kansas. Good luck to those out!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sternbow

fishfurlife said:


> This wouldn't apply to Walk-in properties. They aren't owned or managed by the state.


The rules and regulations listed are for Blinds and Stands On Public Lands and WIHA
WIHA stand for Walk In Hunting Area. 
Why wouldn't #7 apply to Walk-in properties. 
Though they are not owned by the state they are leased to the state for wildlife management. They set the rules and regulations for hunting those properties.


----------



## fishfurlife

ksgobbler said:


> Um it's says right in the reg it applies to WIHA


Uhhh. Ten four. 

You can bet if i hunt any form of public ground for an evening and intend to return in the morning, that my blind isn't coming out. A 24 hour law world be far less asinine. The law is all but impossible to enforce even.


----------



## hunterhewi

fishfurlife said:


> Uhhh. Ten four.
> 
> You can bet if i hunt any form of public ground for an evening and intend to return in the morning, that my blind isn't coming out. A 24 hour law world be far less asinine. The law is all but impossible to enforce even.


Glad to see why residents feel the way they do bout NR hunters SMH. Another law breaker, because you think you are entitled to do so


----------



## RogueMedic87

sternbow said:


> The rules and regulations listed are for Blinds and Stands On Public Lands and WIHA
> WIHA stand for Walk In Hunting Area.
> Why wouldn't #7 apply to Walk-in properties.
> Though they are not owned by the state they are leased to the state for wildlife management. They set the rules and regulations for hunting those properties.


I don't believe so. Here it looks like only this set of public land rules are enforced on WIHA. 
http://ksoutdoors.com/Services/Priv...alk-in-Hunting-Access-Program/WIHA-Area-Rules


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sternbow

RogueMedic87 said:


> I don't believe so. Here it looks like only this set of public land rules are enforced on WIHA.
> http://ksoutdoors.com/Services/Priv...alk-in-Hunting-Access-Program/WIHA-Area-Rules
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#4 It says to obey all hunting rules and regulations. 
115-8-2. Blinds, stands, and decoys. Subject to provisions and restrictions as established by posted notice, blinds, stands, and decoys shall be allowed on department lands and waters as follows: (a) Floating blinds and portable stands used for hunting may be placed not more than 14 days before the hunting season for which the blind or stand will be used and shall be removed from department property within 14 days after the hunting season for which the blind or stand was placed has ended.
(b) Floating blinds and portable stands used for purposes other than hunting may be placed for a period not to exceed 14 days and shall be removed from department property at the conclusion of 14 days or after the intended use of the blind or stand has ended, whichever time period is less.
(c) Ladders, screw-in metal steps, and steps attached by ropes, cables, or chains may be used for access to portable stands and shall be removed when the portable stand is removed as required by subsection (a) or (b).
(d) Natural blinds may be used for any authorized activity and shall be constructed of natural herbaceous materials or woody debris, or both, that are present at the site of the natural blind.
(e) Any individual may use a placed portable blind, floating blind, portable stand, or natural blind when the blind or stand is not occupied.
(f) Any blind, stand, or climbing device not in conformance with regulations or posted notice provisions or restrictions may be removed or destroyed by the department.
(g) Each portable blind, floating blind, and portable stand shall be marked with either the user’s name and address or the user’s department-issued identification number in a visible, legible, and weatherproof manner.
(h) No individual shall place more than two portable blinds or stands on any single department-owned or department-managed property.
(i) *Portable blinds shall not be left unattended overnight.*
(j) Decoys shall not be left unattended overnight. (Authorized by and implementing K.S.A 2012 Supp. 32-807; effective April 30, 1990; amended July 20, 2012; amended July 26, 2013.)


----------



## reed4343

ikeinks said:


> I pulled a card today and he chasing has picked up and new bucks starting to show up. Daylight pics are also starting to be more of a regular thing.


What part of the state?


----------



## zmax hunter

RogueMedic87 said:


> I don't believe so. Here it looks like only this set of public land rules are enforced on WIHA.
> http://ksoutdoors.com/Services/Priv...alk-in-Hunting-Access-Program/WIHA-Area-Rules
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you read #4 of the link you provided?


----------



## zap

fishfurlife said:


> This wouldn't apply to Walk-in properties. They aren't owned or managed by the state.


:lol:


----------



## BigDeer

fishfurlife said:


> This wouldn't apply to Walk-in properties. They aren't owned or managed by the state.


Um....


----------



## zmax hunter

fishfurlife said:


> This wouldn't apply to Walk-in properties. They aren't owned or managed by the state.


Who is managing the wiha?


----------



## ksgoosekillr

fishfurlife said:


> This wouldn't apply to Walk-in properties. They aren't owned or managed by the state.


HAHAHAHA... wonder how the signs got up then...


----------



## ksgoosekillr

reed4343 said:


> What part of the state?


I highlighted the areas with the most activity


----------



## ksgobbler

Took the youngest to school and drove through some public. Lots of guys out, lots of young bucks on the move.


----------



## fishfurlife

Did I say I broke the law no? I have never set foot on public land in KS. I have hunted public land in Oklahoma almost exclusively and shined by all their laws. Am I a NR, yes. Does that have any bearing here? No. none. Zero. 

I am pointing out an asinine unenforceable law. I have spent a decade in wildlife conservation and management. I'm making a point that making laws that you can't enforce is useless. 

To all those that quoted my post after my acknowledgement of the mistake ...... please read on. Seems you all made the same mistake I did. Careful that sword you swing as it might catch you in the lip.


----------



## fishfurlife

I also find it funny that in all the years that I have hunted in "your" state, I've never encountered a NR breaking the law. However I have had multiple issues with resident neighbors to the properties breaking the laws consistently.


----------



## reed4343

ksgoosekillr said:


> I highlighted the areas with the most activity


Well I was asking for Lat and Long just curious if you were in the NE corner, Central, SW, etc


----------



## hunterhewi

fishfurlife said:


> Did I say I broke the law no? I have never set foot on public land in KS. I have hunted public land in Oklahoma almost exclusively and shined by all their laws. Am I a NR, yes. Does that have any bearing here? No. none. Zero.
> 
> I am pointing out an asinine unenforceable law. I have spent a decade in wildlife conservation and management. I'm making a point that making laws that you can't enforce is useless.
> 
> To all those that quoted my post after my acknowledgement of the mistake ...... please read on. Seems you all made the same mistake I did. Careful that sword you swing as it might catch you in the lip.


You also pointed out that you would be more than willing to break the law if you did hunt public or WIHA


----------



## fishfurlife

That's all I have to say on the issue. I'm not joining in on any pissing contest. I misread an original post early in the morning while I tried to rock my infant to sleep. My apology. My stance won't change on a ****** of a law that can't be enforced. Now back to the talk of November.

That's correct. I did. Doesn't make me a law breaker does it? Prove to me how you would enforce the law effectively and I will digress. Please read the point I am trying to make here.


----------



## zap

The rut will peak in the third full week of November (20-26) this year in Kansas......:cocktail:


----------



## ksgoosekillr

fishfurlife said:


> Prove to me how you would enforce the law effectively and I will digress.


hunter shows up to empty blind on an area morning of, calls warden. Warden issues ticket and/or removes blind. Just like most game violations in kansas start with a violation being reported.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

zap said:


> The rut will peak in the third full week of November (20-26) this year in Kansas......:cocktail:


im calling mid second week as peak of chase. seeing a lot of early movement of big deer *during shooting hours*


----------



## zap

Big deer move every day......:lol:


----------



## BigDeer

Last year in KS a NR was bow hunting during the muzzle loader season way back in some WIHA. Came walking out with no orange on there was a warden waiting at his truck. Warden said he got a call that someone was hunting illegally on WIHA which the hunter was. $350ish ticket issued. The hunter told us all about it at the campground we were both camping at.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

zap said:


> Big deer move every day......:lol:


fixed it for you lol


----------



## hunterhewi

ksgoosekillr said:


> hunter shows up to empty blind on an area morning of, calls warden. Warden issues ticket and/or removes blind. Just like most game violations in kansas start with a violation being reported.


Or warden watches you pack a blind in then not pack it out. This law can be enforced the same and as well as any other laws


----------



## BigDeer

Do you all see wardens just out and about? I've hunted KS 30 some years and saw one once and we met the gentleman on the road. Few and far between it seems and I'm sure the numbers are dwindling.


----------



## jon76

http://ksoutdoors.com/KDWPT-Info/Ne...Driver-s-License-Wildlife-Checkpoints-Planned

they are out there.


----------



## fishfurlife

Called KPWD to just ask for clarification. Called three different office and spoke with three different people in law enforcement. All shared the same sentiment that it's an old law founded on the idea that people were building blinds on WMA's back in the day and they rotted away and became liabilities. This evolved into hunters literally camping in blinds and "claiming areas". Enough complaints came into commissioners that they just did away with blinds as a whole overnight. All three also strongly encouraged contacting the commission with the concept of allowing blinds for 24hr periods as it would benefit the hunter far more as well as control the original problem being addressed. It is good reasoning founded on old issues.


----------



## zap

BigDeer said:


> Do you all see wardens just out and about? I've hunted KS 30 some years and saw one once and we met the gentleman on the road. Few and far between it seems and I'm sure the numbers are dwindling.


generally there is one per county......


----------



## ksgoosekillr

zap said:


> generally there is one per county......


if that around here one covers at least 3 counties that i know of. I think the only time ive been checked on private ground was on a major opening weekend when our tract happened to be near WIHA. Other than that never


----------



## cobowhunter

Cut the beans yesterday and today. Buck movement has increased at night and mornings (day light). SE Kansas. Unit 12&14


----------



## catkinson

so miss pre 1995- just saying


----------



## gwessels

Now that we have the blind/stand issue out of the way- back on topic. Starts to cool down this weekend (ish), anyone near Holton, KS? I'm thinking late rut unless this weather starts to cooperate.


----------



## ikeinks

reed4343 said:


> What part of the state?


North central


----------



## Texan Aviator

Headed up to our place in unit 14 here soon. Looks like high temps till end of next week


----------



## outdoorsmannc

catkinson said:


> so miss pre 1995- just saying


I don't!!!! Just Saying!


----------



## REDVANES

Went out this morning, not a single deer. Kind of a weird morning. Hitting it hard this weekend then taking some vacation time next week. 

I wish it was cold...


----------



## BigDeer

jon76 said:


> http://ksoutdoors.com/KDWPT-Info/Ne...Driver-s-License-Wildlife-Checkpoints-Planned
> 
> they are out there.


They did that one time on Highway 71 between Truman and KC and they caught so much hell, never again. This one sounds like a DWI checkpoint to me. Whatever it takes though.


----------



## shaffer88

Texan Aviator said:


> Headed up to our place in unit 14 here soon. Looks like high temps till end of next week


My old stomping ground! Literally hunted all over 14 for years. Still do some Holler if you need any recommendations or questions


----------



## AintNoGriz

FIL was cruising after dark last night and had a big buck cross in front of him with his nose to the ground. 

Had a doe cross him later with 3 coyotes on her tail.


----------



## aeast236

Deercation in next week and now I wish I had put in for the following week instead. Oh well can't hunt from the office so I'll be getting after it during a warm week. Seeing some day light and evening movement on cams but not a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Sitting in the stand right now. Just had a 3.5 year old and a dink chasing a doe all over the place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

I'm off to a stand now. Hopefully be in for some action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11

Out for the evening to try and stick a doe. I finally got around to dragging my camera out with me to try and do some filming. I've had my camera and arm for like 6 years and always intended to bring it with me but as the season(s) wore on and I still hadn't shot a buck my motivation became pretty scarce. It's seen some turkey hunts but never had it in the stand. Since I tagged my buck a couple weeks ago, I figured I'd give it a go. Besides the high temps, everything else is lining up for a good night ! Hope to see some activity and get some more meat in the freezer. Man I love this stuff !! Good luck guys, I think there will be some bucks dropping tonight.


----------



## burns_312

Missed a hell of a nice deer by about 6" last night...with my truck! He came out of the ditch nose down and it was all a blur. Also saw probably 10 bucks last night during shooting hours. All but 1 were with does, but the 1 that wasn't was the biggest. I'm going to take a couple days off next week and film for a buddy, looking forward to it.


----------



## sleeperls

Man im bummed. Target buck has shown him self in daylight morning and evening past couple days. Finally get my first chance at a morning hunt. The wind from the nw. I get to the stand and don't bump any deer. Then as soon as the sun pokes out the wind starts doing funky stuff swirling south then North etc.

Decided to stay as it was still primarily nw. Bad idea saw a bunch of deer and all no matter what direction turned around and went another way tails in the air. No blowing and they didn't bust me per say. But they sure smelled me and chose a different path.

Now the decision to move the stand next sit 100 or so yards down the trail.

Daylight pic. This deer wants to die I just gotta be there and not f it up.


----------



## ikeinks

Look like south winds for me through Tuesday. I'm going to give it a go Sunday through Tuesday and see what happens.


----------



## my3sons

Choot'm Sleep. lets see him on the ground.


----------



## kstatemallards

Nice one sleep. Keep after him. 

I see a buck bedded with a doe right now. He popped up after I grunted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Other hunters will be in the area sat or Sunday. I don't have the wind to hunt him until sat morning. Out of the three guys one of us will kill him. He is just like I said a deer with a death wish.

That 10 that I passed is running around everywhere hopefully they shoot him first and move out of the area


----------



## mdnabors

I'll be heading to our place next friday the 11th thru the 19th. Starting to get some good deer on wireless cams. Just started some daylite movement this week. Units 12&14. I think we'll hit it perfect again on our place for chasing...


----------



## kstatemallards

Just shot my target buck but he was quartering hard. Shot was far back which is fine but low. What do you guys think? Gunna start looking in an hour or so. https://vimeo.com/190181063


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr

kstatemallards said:


> Just shot my target buck but he was quartering hard. Shot was far back which is fine but low. What do you guys think? Gunna start looking in an hour or so. https://vimeo.com/190181063
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pause at 8 secs... was it a pass thru? what color of hair on arrow and any black on it? Shot looks mid body quartering toward front shoulder. Best case one lung. Worst case liver or gut and low exit. Either way one hour isnt enough IMO. Need arrow info


----------



## sleeperls

I'd wait as well. To me it looks like enter guts and maybe got of side lung


----------



## shaffer88

Go look in the morning is my opinion! Oh and he looks like a stud


----------



## ksgoosekillr

hard to tell from that video but he almost looks like he does the high kick right after the shot maybe its just the angle


----------



## catscratch

He's a stud! Hope you have no problems finding him. Don't forget to post pics.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

There's good blood on the arrow. No gut smell whatsoever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Haven't started looking yet. Going to wait another hour or so which will be 3 hours. Not going to push him if we don't find him within 75 yards or so. He was quartering away hard so I've got to think it tore him up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats! That deer is dead, however, i do think its more of a gut,liver, diaphram, lung,..id give him 4hrs then look..


----------



## AintNoGriz

Good luck and can't wait!!


----------



## kstatemallards

If the weather was anywhere close to normal and there wasn't 5000 coyotes on this property I'd wait till tomorrow. Considering it's warm as hell and I want the meat I'm going to give it a shot tonight. This is the worst and best part about bowhunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Good luck! Since we're on this topic, has anyone tried an all white arrow? Seem to be the new thing and better visibility in flight???


----------



## hunterhewi

Good luck! Take it slow, he may be dead, if hes alive maybe he will give you another shot! The shot angle wasnt optimal with the angle of his body but i 100% agree with Brian. Id say you got liver, diaphram, and offside lung. Cant wait for pics!


----------



## outdrsman11

I think you will have some guts or liver but I think you may have some heart too. I bet you find him. Heck of a buck, can't wait to see the pics


----------



## outdrsman11

ikeinks said:


> Good luck! Since we're on this topic, has anyone tried an all white arrow? Seem to be the new thing and better visibility in flight???


Not all white but I added a 6" white wrap to the front of my Arrow this year. My wrap in the back isn't all white so I wanted to have better visibility for the blood and also finding the arrow in grass, leaves, etc.


----------



## iviec

Awesome deer. Good luck and thanks for sharing!

iMO he is dead within 100 yards


----------



## rhs341

Nice buck can't wait to see him....


----------



## Burtesville

*Atchison, KS*

Good evening. Looking for some feedback on a few things:

1. I am hunting just North of Atchison. The private property I am hunting is small. There are additional hunters on the property as well. As a result, I am looking at public hunting and WIHAs north and northwest of Atchsion as my alternate. I am taking 14-24 November off to hunt.

2. Has anyone on here hunted Atchison Lake? 

3. Anyone on here familiar with WIHA property W/NW of Atchison?

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## mdnabors

zmax hunter said:


> Congrats! That deer is dead, however, i do think its more of a gut,liver, diaphram, lung,..id give him 4hrs then look..


I'm with zmax on this. Still give 4hrs... best of luck. Great buck


----------



## sleeperls

Can't wait for.pics. he for sure is dead. Depends on how far he gets


----------



## my3sons

Someone said they thought they could see a pass through, but it looks like the grass under him turns red with blood. Goodluck, I hope you find him, looks a heck of a deer.


----------



## Justin Spies

kstatemallards said:


> Just shot my target buck but he was quartering hard. Shot was far back which is fine but low. What do you guys think? Gunna start looking in an hour or so. https://vimeo.com/190181063
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At that angle you tore a lot of that buck up inside. He's dead!


----------



## swkslampe

Wow what a beast, I say he is dead hope you find him! Hard angle but looks to be right in that opposite shoulder.


----------



## Pittstate23

good luck finding him kstatemallards!


----------



## kstatemallards

Found him. 60 yards. Coyote already started eating on his hind quarter. I took some night pics that I'll post soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02

kstatemallards said:


> Just shot my target buck but he was quartering hard. Shot was far back which is fine but low. What do you guys think? Gunna start looking in an hour or so. https://vimeo.com/190181063
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


STUD!!!!! Congrats! Cant wait for pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbates63

congrats he looks ike a stud


----------



## SilentElk

Looks like a nice deer.

Get some advice from you guys. Heading to Kansas tomorrow night, be there in time to hunt sat morning and stay until next Tuesday, maybe weds. I have a few places I can hunt. 

Location A: Single tree line. There isn't many tree lines in the area. Treeline on the end borders CRP. On the flat side a winter wheat field that was planted early enough it was growing up good 3 weeks ago. On the other end of the treeline is cut milo field. Quite a few hunters in that area. Lastly, the other flat side of the treeline is property I can hunt but appears to be freshly tilled field and nothing was planted yet... well nothing 4 weeks ago. A couple small scrapes and a few 1" saplings broken up but not much and nothing that screamed big buck. However, I do know nice deer often come out of this property on a semi consistant basis. I have 2 game cameras on the main/only trail. Haven't checked them yet not sure whats there.

Location B: CRP region. A fair amount hilly. Cottonwoods in bottom of a 20 -30 ft ravine. Ravine is about 40 yards across at bottom and ringed with trees. Cedars and tall grasses in the fingers of the ravine. I do know there is piles of does that bed in this area. There is quite a few scrapes and some beat up tree's with most 4" and one exceeding 6". I did hunt this one one morning and a evening. Had a wide 2.5 yr old come by. Very wide. Well over 20" but tiny points. He was a 8 pt. Like 2" brows and 5" G2 and points were thin. Wasn't inclined to shoot him. He could have easily rubbed the larger tree's. Next morning a smaller 6 or 8 pt. I would guess a 1.5 yr old with good genetics. I have 5 cameras set up in the area. these were checked about 10 days ago and have been sitting for 2.5 weeks at that point.  Only 2 bucks were on the cameras and they were the 2 mentioned. Its kinda a micro habitat on 160 acres. Concerned those might be the only main deer on that area. That area does have the best feed in the area, solid bedding but no water. Water on neighbors 1/2 mile down and I can see about 500- 600 yards off, they have a ground blind where my ravine intersects a different ravine. Blind is probably set back 60-80 yards and appears to be permanent. Very possibly rifle hunters.

Right now the only plan I have is to head out tomorrow night, arrive 2 hours before sun up, set my climber up (real easy) and hunt the morning. From there probably set a stand on the other property for an evening hunt. Obviously check cameras too. Where I need help is this, if no decent sized deer are on either camera that make me favor one spot over the other in this regard, or even if the tree line has fewer pictures but equal type deer, should I hunt the tree line or the bedding type area? Is it early enough to expect some deer to come in from other areas to my ravine or try the potential corridor? Hunt dates are Nov 4-8th.

Just trying to get a feel. This is Clark county. central/west on OK border. I am the only hunter to hunt the ravine property in 6 to 7 years. The other property does get hunted somewhat but mostly pheasant. Nobody will be on either property the whole time. Ravine is about 160 acres and the other is over 600 acres.


----------



## Robertoski

Awesome KState!! In for the pics!


----------



## kda082

Congrats Kstate. This motivates me to get out and hunt the tropical weather next week.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Heading to McPherson for my bro-in-laws wedding today and tomorrow. Whose heading out this morning? I suspect I'll get to see some dead herbivores on here the next couple days to get me pumped for Sunday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Who is your bro in law? Im in Mac


----------



## shaffer88

Quack quack congrats mallard in for the pics!


----------



## ksgobbler

Congrats. Waiting on pics


----------



## ksgoosekillr

SilentElk said:


> Looks like a nice deer.
> 
> Get some advice from you guys. Heading to Kansas tomorrow night, be there in time to hunt sat morning and stay until next Tuesday, maybe weds. I have a few places I can hunt.
> 
> Location A: Single tree line. There isn't many tree lines in the area. Treeline on the end borders CRP. On the flat side a winter wheat field that was planted early enough it was growing up good 3 weeks ago. On the other end of the treeline is cut milo field. Quite a few hunters in that area. Lastly, the other flat side of the treeline is property I can hunt but appears to be freshly tilled field and nothing was planted yet... well nothing 4 weeks ago. A couple small scrapes and a few 1" saplings broken up but not much and nothing that screamed big buck. However, I do know nice deer often come out of this property on a semi consistant basis. I have 2 game cameras on the main/only trail. Haven't checked them yet not sure whats there.
> 
> Location B: CRP region. A fair amount hilly. Cottonwoods in bottom of a 20 -30 ft ravine. Ravine is about 40 yards across at bottom and ringed with trees. Cedars and tall grasses in the fingers of the ravine. I do know there is piles of does that bed in this area. There is quite a few scrapes and some beat up tree's with most 4" and one exceeding 6". I did hunt this one one morning and a evening. Had a wide 2.5 yr old come by. Very wide. Well over 20" but tiny points. He was a 8 pt. Like 2" brows and 5" G2 and points were thin. Wasn't inclined to shoot him. He could have easily rubbed the larger tree's. Next morning a smaller 6 or 8 pt. I would guess a 1.5 yr old with good genetics. I have 5 cameras set up in the area. these were checked about 10 days ago and have been sitting for 2.5 weeks at that point. Only 2 bucks were on the cameras and they were the 2 mentioned. Its kinda a micro habitat on 160 acres. Concerned those might be the only main deer on that area. That area does have the best feed in the area, solid bedding but no water. Water on neighbors 1/2 mile down and I can see about 500- 600 yards off, they have a ground blind where my ravine intersects a different ravine. Blind is probably set back 60-80 yards and appears to be permanent. Very possibly rifle hunters.
> 
> Right now the only plan I have is to head out tomorrow night, arrive 2 hours before sun up, set my climber up (real easy) and hunt the morning. From there probably set a stand on the other property for an evening hunt. Obviously check cameras too. Where I need help is this, if no decent sized deer are on either camera that make me favor one spot over the other in this regard, or even if the tree line has fewer pictures but equal type deer, should I hunt the tree line or the bedding type area? Is it early enough to expect some deer to come in from other areas to my ravine or try the potential corridor? Hunt dates are Nov 4-8th.
> 
> Just trying to get a feel. This is Clark county. central/west on OK border. I am the only hunter to hunt the ravine property in 6 to 7 years. The other property does get hunted somewhat but mostly pheasant. Nobody will be on either property the whole time. Ravine is about 160 acres and the other is over 600 acres.


Honestly thats a tough call, from what you described id choose the ravine. That doe bedding area will draw in bucks from all around scent checking the bedding area.


----------



## RogueMedic87

hunterhewi said:


> Who is your bro in law? Im in Mac


Aaron Rush. He's marrying a Kaberline girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Nice buck kstate glad to see all these big bucks going down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

RogueMedic87 said:


> Aaron Rush. He's marrying a Kaberline girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the party gets too crazy, my best friend is an attorney in mac. If you need any legal help!! Lol


----------



## AintNoGriz

Mallards camera must of broke, cause still no pics!! J/K........I'm sure he has had a busy night. 

Hopefully he didn't hurt his back loading him in the truck:embarres:


----------



## my3sons

Good deal Kstate in for the pics.


----------



## shaffer88

AintNoGriz said:


> Mallards camera must of broke, cause still no pics!! J/K........I'm sure he has had a busy night.
> 
> Hopefully he didn't hurt his back loading him in the truck:embarres:


Don't know anybody who would hurt their back loading a deer???


----------



## Buckhavoc

ksgoosekillr said:


> pause at 8 secs... was it a pass thru? what color of hair on arrow and any black on it? Shot looks mid body quartering toward front shoulder. Best case one lung. Worst case liver or gut and low exit. Either way one hour isnt enough IMO. Need arrow info


Freaking #homeofdorothy Stud!!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Cmon mallards! Lets get these pics posted up, we are tired of waitin!


----------



## Robertoski

hunterhewi said:


> Cmon mallards! Lets get these pics posted up, we are tired of waitin!


Yeah what hunterhewi said. And I want to know how you ended up set up over his bed:wink:


----------



## HoosierArcher88

In for pics.


----------



## KSQ2

Also waiting for pics, congrats!!


----------



## MissouriBowtech

#teaser


----------



## sleeperls

One little six point on the other side of the river for me this morning, and two coyotes that could have shot but not legal on the ground im hunting today  Damn good looking coyotes too would love to get one with the bow and had two at 10 yards or less. I drew back and in my mind i killed one lol


----------



## kstatemallards

Sorry for the wait! It was a pretty eventful hunt. I got in the stand about 3:30 and immediately had a 3.5 year old and a dink chasing a doe all around. Shortly after I had another dink running around by himself with his nose on the ground checking scent. 

Later I decided to do a blind grunting sequence because I figured my target might be around with all the activity. As usual nothing came in but I did notice a buck standing up directly behind me. Sure enough it was that 3.5 year old buck from earlier and he was with the doe. She was bedded right next to him and he was looking all over for the mysterious buck. Of course he didn't leave her side. 

At 6:04 I heard a twig snap in the woods and I noticed a mature doe was headed right for the corner of the corn plot. I quickly turned on the video camera hoping something was behind it...sure enough the big boy came tagging along. 

He was looking towards the bedded buck behind me for a solid couple minutes which was agonizing because he was 20 yards away in the open with no shot. Once he decided everything was ok he started to walk around the corner of the field and thats when I drew. He heard me draw but didn't pin point me in the stand. (earlier in the year I put a bunch of brush around the stand so I couldn't be skylighted) 

He was quartering away hard as you can see in the video but the arrow turned his insides into mush. The arrow excited right behind the offside shoulder. Got liver, stomach, probably arteries and a sliver of the offside lung. I'm actually shocked based on the exit how it didn't go right through the middle of the lung. 

Taped out at 163. In the first pic you can see his shed from two years ago. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

What a buck! Congrats.


----------



## KSQ2

Great buck mallards!! Congrats!


----------



## BigDeer

congrats mallards! that is a stud!


----------



## zap

Very nice buck, congratulations Mr. Mallards.


----------



## AintNoGriz

It's about dang time!!! 

Congrats. Super buck for sure!


----------



## rhs341

Very nice congrats.....


----------



## my3sons

Very nice Mallards, congrats.


----------



## ManOnTheCouch

Just reporting on my morning. Didn't see any rut activity, but at one point I had seven does and three fawns right in front of me. I haven't filled any doe tags this year. So, I waited for them to leave hoping one would come back. I didn't want to shoot while the whole group was there and with that many eyes, I probably would have been busted anyway. About 15 minutes later another doe comes by. I shot when she was at 20 yards. I thought my shot was perfect when I released, but I was troubled to see intestines on the off side of her after she spun around and ran off. I waited half an hour, then checked the arrow. Green, slimy and stinky. So, I backed out for 2-3 hours.

When I went back I could find no blood, hair or blood trail. I was starting to feel sick about the possibility of not recovering her. My wife and I grid searched for about an hour and found her under a big cedar. She had only gone about 70 yards but into the thickest stuff around. The shot was good. It was a bit high and back. When she spun around it caused the arrow to exit the intestines and the high shot prevented a blood trail. It was a quick kill though. Took out one lung, diaphragm and liver before hitting intestines. Body cavity was full of blood but no blood even where she bedded and died. I feel grateful for the quick recovery given the shot. 

I'm looking forward to seeing rut activity on my next few sits.


----------



## bowhuntertx

Great looking buck. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thwacker

well done


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Awesome buck mallards! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Stud buck mallards. We all hope to run into one of those


----------



## zmax hunter

Very nice, congrats, and good shot!


----------



## RogueMedic87

ManOnTheCouch said:


> Just reporting on my morning. Didn't see any rut activity, but at one point I had seven does and three fawns right in front of me. I haven't filled any doe tags this year. So, I waited for them to leave hoping one would come back. I didn't want to shoot while the whole group was there and with that many eyes, I probably would have been busted anyway. About 15 minutes later another doe comes by. I shot when she was at 20 yards. I thought my shot was perfect when I released, but I was troubled to see intestines on the off side of her after she spun around and ran off. I waited half an hour, then checked the arrow. Green, slimy and stinky. So, I backed out for 2-3 hours.
> 
> When I went back I could find no blood, hair or blood trail. I was starting to feel sick about the possibility of not recovering her. My wife and I grid searched for about an hour and found her under a big cedar. She had only gone about 70 yards but into the thickest stuff around. The shot was good. It was a bit high and back. When she spun around it caused the arrow to exit the intestines and the high shot prevented a blood trail. It was a quick kill though. Took out one lung, diaphragm and liver before hitting intestines. Body cavity was full of blood but no blood even where she bedded and died. I feel grateful for the quick recovery given the shot.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing rut activity on my next few sits.


Congrats on your sausage! I had a group of 8 does come by last week too. I thought it was odd to see that big of a doe group this time of year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

gwessels said:


> Now that we have the blind/stand issue out of the way- back on topic. Starts to cool down this weekend (ish), anyone near Holton, KS? I'm thinking late rut unless this weather starts to cooperate.


I hunt about 45 minutes from there. Will be out this weekend all day Sat and Sun and will let you know what it looks like. Over the last 3 years the 14th has been the day I've both seen mature bucks chasing and have had other mature bucks on camera during the day. Got my deercation lined up for that week.


----------



## Robertoski

Woah Dude!! Awesome Buck and great story!!!


----------



## avluey

Congrats mallards - beautiful buck!


----------



## aeast236

Nice deer mallard!! 
Got some nice bucks showing up at night still. Problem is I pulled feeder because I'm tired of feeding the one cow that is still on pasture. Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

kstatemallards said:


> Sorry for the wait! It was a pretty eventful hunt. I got in the stand about 3:30 and immediately had a 3.5 year old and a dink chasing a doe all around. Shortly after I had another dink running around by himself with his nose on the ground checking scent.
> 
> Later I decided to do a blind grunting sequence because I figured my target might be around with all the activity. As usual nothing came in but I did notice a buck standing up directly behind me. Sure enough it was that 3.5 year old buck from earlier and he was with the doe. She was bedded right next to him and he was looking all over for the mysterious buck. Of course he didn't leave her side.
> 
> At 6:04 I heard a twig snap in the woods and I noticed a mature doe was headed right for the corner of the corn plot. I quickly turned on the video camera hoping something was behind it...sure enough the big boy came tagging along.
> 
> He was looking towards the bedded buck behind me for a solid couple minutes which was agonizing because he was 20 yards away in the open with no shot. Once he decided everything was ok he started to walk around the corner of the field and thats when I drew. He heard me draw but didn't pin point me in the stand. (earlier in the year I put a bunch of brush around the stand so I couldn't be skylighted)
> 
> He was quartering away hard as you can see in the video but the arrow turned his insides into mush. The arrow excited right behind the offside shoulder. Got liver, stomach, probably arteries and a sliver of the offside lung. I'm actually shocked based on the exit how it didn't go right through the middle of the lung.
> 
> Taped out at 163. In the first pic you can see his shed from two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a stud! Congrats!!!


----------



## ManOnTheCouch

Congrats on the buck Mallard.


----------



## burns_312

Nice deer mallards!


----------



## Coyotehawk

Brother smoked a doe last night. Had a small 8 walk out about 100 yards he said. I didn't see anything but an opossum and a ****. **** was snackin on my corn. Hope he enjoyed his last supper. It's still warm out. Praying for it to get real cold in the next few weeks otherwise I'm afraid the rut is gonna be the same as last year. I didn't see but one tending buck last year.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7

fishfurlife said:


> I also find it funny that in all the years that I have hunted in "your" state, I've never encountered a NR breaking the law. However I have had multiple issues with resident neighbors to the properties breaking the laws consistently.


Could not agree with this statement more. The residents over shot their limit on pheasant all the time and ride trucks through field to jump deer up and shoot them from the truck in gun season.


----------



## kstatemallards

Thanks guys! It's bittersweet because I wish I was already headed back to the stand. lol


----------



## hunterhewi

kstatemallards said:


> Thanks guys! It's bittersweet because I wish I was already headed back to the stand. lol


Congrats!! Thats is a great buck! I havent been out once and already wish i was tagged out so i can focus on chasing waterfowl lol


----------



## damiller_77

Awesome bruiser of a buck mallard!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

hunterhewi said:


> Congrats!! Thats is a great buck! I havent been out once and already wish i was tagged out so i can focus on chasing waterfowl lol


It may have been a few years for you but when the duck bug bites it bites hard.


----------



## Rg176bnc

Buddy seen 14 bucks yesterday evening all chasing. Biggest was 130ish.

I aint seen squat yet.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Congrats mallard.


----------



## Shradezz

Headed down next weekend for ten days of hunting. Weather is looking to be warm any sign of older bucks out chasing ?


----------



## zmax hunter

fishfurlife said:


> I also find it funny that in all the years that I have hunted in "your" state, I've never encountered a NR breaking the law. However I have had multiple issues with resident neighbors to the properties breaking the laws consistently.


I guess you didnt hunt with the Butler brothers and Camp Cimarron? I can post several others, like the wisconsin guys doing the same.. not saying residents havent poached too, but its certainly not just them..

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/ne...gest-trophy-deer-poaching-case-kansas-history


----------



## shaffer88

I agree it's not all non residents, look up Pittman from Augusta ks him and his son acquired over like 130 charges, I've lost a lot of great deer in my youth since I hunted in their poaching radius. But goes too show it takes respect for the game. Show respect may it be from residents or non.


----------



## outdrsman11

kstatemallards said:


> Thanks guys! It's bittersweet because I wish I was already headed back to the stand. lol


I'm with you on this one! I shot my buck on Oct 23rd. I text my buddy yesterday and asked "is it wrong for me to be a little disappointed that I won't be hunting the rut this year?" He said "HeXX yes it is!" Lol. I am heading out in the morning to try and fill my Doe tag. If this weather wasn't so warm I'd really have the itch to get out and sit for hours even though I don't need to. Crazy what this bowhunting this does to us isn't it ?! Great buck man, congrats !


----------



## Hawkfarm

That's what we're talking about mallards!! Congrats on a great buck. I hope I can see one even close to that myself next week.


----------



## sleeperls

Up and attem boys. I miss living close to where i hunted lol i sure got more sleep. Good luck today


----------



## JWilson90

I'll b on stand about 645. Can't wait. Cool morning is nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

I'll b on stand about 645. Can't wait. Cool morning is nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Good luck fellas!


----------



## shaffer88

Been stand since 650 busted a pair bedded by my stand couldn't tell what they were hope it's not all I see


----------



## JWilson90

So far all I've seen is a guy walking thru the woods at 7 with a light heading to his stand....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damiller_77

I ain't seen ***** yet this morning. Air is cool, birds are chirping and the duck hunters are quacking and shooting up a storm!! Even with them having a ball on the lake, I normally see something by now. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

So far I've seen 1 small buck chasing a doe.


----------



## shaffer88

2 doe no chasing


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

1 doe about 10 minutes ago. Casually strolling thru the neighbor's wheat field. Nothing following her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

Nothing moving but the squirrels so far near Leavenworth. Crisp cool breeze seems like it should be great :worried:


----------



## outdrsman11

Had 3 does with 2 female dawns come by. Had my pin settled on the solo doe and she turned to face me when I stopped her and then got behind some limbs, so no shot. Had to let down eventually and she caught some movement and they all took off. Still no bucks on their trail. Definitely nice to sit in some cooler weather


----------



## zap

Moon phase is for movement at dusk this evening, if you believe in that.


----------



## outdrsman11

Yep. What Zap said. And I do believe in it


----------



## shaffer88

zap said:


> Moon phase is for movement at dusk this evening, if you believe in that.


I'm sure it does say that since I'll be headed to work at that point


----------



## ikeinks

My brother sat this morning w good movement. Got out 10 min ago and saw a buck chasing two does towards him so he got right back in lol. Another buddy just sent me a video of two big ones out in a wheat field chasing. It's on!


----------



## shaffer88

ikeinks said:


> My brother sat this morning w good movement. Got out 10 min ago and saw a buck chasing two does towards him so he got right back in lol. Another buddy just sent me a video of two big ones out in a wheat field chasing. It's on!


In some places I've seen 11 doe all without a care in the world


----------



## REDVANES

2 small bucks and 3 yotes. 2 of the 3 are dead now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sternbow

REDVANES said:


> 2 small bucks and 3 yotes. 2 of the 3 are dead now pz
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw two last night. Only got a shot on the male. Female was too far. All the does were walking around in groups. Trail cam video showed some new bucks walking through in a group. All small and young.


----------



## zap

REDVANES said:


> 2 small bucks and 3 yotes. 2 of the 3 are dead now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## REDVANES

sternbow said:


> I saw two last night. Only got a shot on the male. Female was too far. All the does were walking around in groups. Trail cam video showed some new bucks walking through in a group. All small and young.


Nice shootin! Love putting down yotes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sternbow

That one was my first and it was a thriill. I can only imagine taking out two at a time. Twice the fun. Once I tag a buck I think I might try and call some in.


----------



## rhs341

sternbow said:


> I saw two last night. Only got a shot on the male. Female was too far. All the does were walking around in groups. Trail cam video showed some new bucks walking through in a group. All small and young.


That's a good dog right there......good and dead!!!


----------



## kspseshooter

Hoping for rain Monday so I can hunt all day instead of work. Have a real big 10 that has showed back up from last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damiller_77

No kidding there is was.....
Every great story starts off like that, right?
So, I climb out of my treestand a little early, feeling discouraged. My hot spot was completely cold today with the duck hunters blasting away, in the cove by me sounding like they are shooting in the air in celebration (like the Iraqis after a World Cup win). I decided to go check my cameras, pull the memory cards and insert new ones. 
Get to spot number two, has been completely cold any time I have sat there. Get out of the Jeep to head into the woods, when what do I see out of the corner of my eye (me standing in the wide open)? That's right you guessed it, there is a buck on the other side of the road, about 200 yards away. Drop to a crouch (like the Army taught me) and make my way to the first cover I can find. Said buck decides it time to cross the road, so I make the worst grunting noise I can (not having anything on me other than my bow and SD card) he stops and looks in my direct, then starts moving again. We both repeat these same steps, only he changes directions and starts running my way. Now maybe this is where I should have paused and thought about all of the deer and people fails that litter Facebook and YouTube, but I'm having way too much fun, and want to get a better look. I'm behind a leafless bush when this young buck stops 10 yards in front of me, my guts pulling me in two opposite directions, do I shoot this young feller or let him enjoy another year to prancing about the woods, looking for a girlfriend and doing what teenagers do. I then make a quick deer management decision to let this deer continue to grow, lay my bow down and grab my camera. He sees me and darts off a little ways, stops, looks back at me (posing for the camera) wondering what the hell just made him crap his pants (I guess he would have to wear them for that to be a 100% true statement). 
No, I did not shoot a deer this morning, but I had one heck of a fun hunting experience!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

damiller_77 said:


> No kidding there is was.....
> Every great story starts off like that, right?
> So, I climb out of my treestand a little early, feeling discouraged. My hot spot was completely cold today with the duck hunters blasting away, in the cove by me sounding like they are shooting in the air in celebration (like the Iraqis after a World Cup win). I decided to go check my cameras, pull the memory cards and insert new ones.
> Get to spot number two, has been completely cold any time I have sat there. Get out of the Jeep to head into the woods, when what do I see out of the corner of my eye (me standing in the wide open)? That's right you guessed it, there is a buck on the other side of the road, about 200 yards away. Drop to a crouch (like the Army taught me) and make my way to the first cover I can find. Said buck decides it time to cross the road, so I make the worst grunting noise I can (not having anything on me other than my bow and SD card) he stops and looks in my direct, then starts moving again. We both repeat these same steps, only he changes directions and starts running my way. Now maybe this is where I should have paused and thought about all of the deer and people fails that litter Facebook and YouTube, but I'm having way too much fun, and want to get a better look. I'm behind a leafless bush when this young buck stops 10 yards in front of me, my guts pulling me in two opposite directions, do I shoot this young feller or let him enjoy another year to prancing about the woods, looking for a girlfriend and doing what teenagers do. I then make a quick deer management decision to let this deer continue to grow, lay my bow down and grab my camera. He sees me and darts off a little ways, stops, looks back at me (posing for the camera) wondering what the hell just made him crap his pants (I guess he would have to wear them for that to be a 100% true statement).
> No, I did not shoot a deer this morning, but I had one heck of a fun hunting experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Its fun getting close to one on ground level!


----------



## snoman4

Congrats Mallards on a beautiful buck brother. 

Im on my way to North Central Kansas! See you this evening Zap. Zmax see you in the morning.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jmav58

Got a nice 10 bedded, 40 yards away. Gonna wait till he stands up. Wish me luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Best sit of my life does everywhere bucks chasing. No Shooters. Nice little 9 came into 20ish. I'll load video layer

I'd still be there but farmer is fixing fence in there today from the flood


----------



## Chuck N

Good luck bro.
I'm heading down tonight. I should be there tomorrow morning.:teeth:


----------



## sleeperls

Heading to refuge now. I've only ever seen 5ish does at the place I left this morning. I'm betting I saw 20 does this morning and then multiple times. And the bucks pushing em great day. Saw another Coyote but no shot


----------



## BoonerWT

sleeperls said:


> Heading to refuge now. I've only ever seen 5ish does at the place I left this morning. I'm betting I saw 20 does this morning and then multiple times. And the bucks pushing em great day. Saw another Coyote but no shot


What refuge did you draw?


----------



## sleeperls

Kirwin. I drew in 2013 too and didn't kill anything but does. Hunting all the places I didn't last time so maybe next time I'll have a real game plan lol


----------



## BoonerWT

I'm also hunting the refuge. I've had some close encounters with some studs.


----------



## SDC

Best hunt of the year so far for me as well this AM. 7 does and one 2 year old buck pushing an older doe around. It was a welcome change!


----------



## JBulcoc2

Had a good hunt this morning... Buck chasing does in the predawn light behing my stand.. 5 different bucks pushing does and one was a 120ish 8 that I elected to pass on. Hoping something bigger gets up on its feet .. Just got back in for the evening sit.


----------



## shaffer88

In total a Good hunt seen 11 doe, sat till 2 not a single one was looking behind them or nervous, on the plus side five scrapes appeared by that stand in the last 2 weeks, it all timing now


----------



## sleeperls

Well if ya see a champagne 2008 chevy 1500 wave. Got my trailer and 4 wheeler with me today


----------



## ksgoosekillr

ikeinks said:


> My brother sat this morning w good movement. Got out 10 min ago and saw a buck chasing two does towards him so he got right back in lol. Another buddy just sent me a video of two big ones out in a wheat field chasing. It's on!


ive seen 4 does, not a single buck and every bit of 500 turkeys. Slowest sit ive had in a long time.


----------



## BoonerWT

Whill do. What part of kansas are you from?


----------



## sleeperls

I'm a local


----------



## Txag02

Sounds like it is very close!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

One more looooong day to get through tomorrow before im on vacation til Dec.1


----------



## KSQ2

The Mrs and I are heading to Beloit tomorrow after church for 3 days of big buck action! I hope so anyway, last year was kind of a bust.


----------



## sleeperls

They where chasing on the refuge too. The bigger guys not as much but pushed some around. Had a spike in range and a fawn best by my setup.

Damn good day, I'm wore out.


----------



## aeast236

Had a pair of young bucks come in at last light. Also had a doe and her fawn milling around. Bucks weren't very interested in the doe but she kept at a distance and was wary of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

9 from the morning.



Packing in longest yet.


----------



## NC Kansas

Had a good sit. Small 8 came in at 6/30 and harassed some three does that were beds down. Shortly after a big 10 sprinted in and chased. Had him at 30 yards with no shot.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7

Saw a buck and doe mating in a cut corn field 60 yds off the road just south of Norton. Seen tons of activity with bucks and does chasing. It's on boys. If you're in NW to nC get in the woods.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7

Also to buddies said they had to grown ones going at it for atleast 20 minutes behind where they were hunting.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

*Must've been fate....*

Back in July I started getting some pictures of a buck that I knew would finish out really nicely. At first, I wasn't sure if I had any history with the deer as he certainly didn't fit the profile of any bucks from 2015 and the one buck I thought he could be I shrugged off... I hunt 160 acres and run a lot of cameras so I have a pretty good idea of the local buck inventory. As I flipped thru the pictures you could see him adding inches... 






























But, as 'luck' would have it, he disappeared from my cameras on 8/11.... at first I wasn't really concerned about it.... in most years, I don't have a lot of pictures of bucks until October so when I went to pull my cards in September it wasn't a shock that he was gone.... a few weeks later and he was still gone, I'm definitely a little concerned now but it still wasn't October. What was more concerning was the overall lack of buck in any age class. I assumed at some point he'd make his presence on camera again.

In the interim, my wife and I put an offer on a house. The sellers immediately accepted our offer as is... so now we're prepping our house for market.... We kind of had it in mind that we would close on this house after Thanksgiving so my normal hunting plan would still fit. When we got an offer on our home the buyers wanted to close on Nov. 18.... are you kidding me... and they wouldn't budge. Apparently they had already committed to that date with a cash buyer on their home... so now I'm more then a little perturbed... 

Anyhow.... I ran back up to the farm to check my cameras because now I'm going to be reformulating my approach and bam.... Oct. 8 and he's back and he indeed did finish off nicely and it looks like he put on some length even into late August when I didn't have velvet pics.... and now I'm running up weekly to check my cameras (I know this seems excessive but the deer aren't bothered by it, the landowner is on this place all the time so they're used to a certain amount of human traffic). 









Once he 'came' back he was all over the farm... almost all of his movement was at night except on those few October cold fronts he was active right around first or last shooting light. I figured if I could get a cold front in November I'd have a reasonable opportunity to kill this deer. 

So I start formulating a plan... I usually don't hunt until the 2nd weekend of November, last year the first day I hunted was Nov. 14... and I quit early that weekend because of the heat. My favorite time to hunt is that week to 10 days before thanksgiving... typically weather isn't a big factor (it was last year) and I feel like you're catching the downslope of estrous and more mature bucks are going to be looking for 1 last doe and they're also inclined to start hitting food again. 17th and 18th for me are out... have to move a whole house... probably have to figure in some time to pack things up as well.. I figured I'd hunt the first 2 weekends of November regardless of forecast just to get some time on stand. Do some in person recon. Count on the rut to entice some movement... Worst case, I'd hunt right before Thanksgiving (or even right after) since we'd be all moved by that time.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

And that's where we're at now... I took off work on Nov. 4 to run up and check my cameras and hunt an afternoon in anticipation of sitting for the whole weekend. As I watched the weather forecast leading up the daytime highs kept creeping up and by the time November started I was pretty dejected... temps 15 degrees above normal... Checked my cards and for the last week all movement was at night. I took a shower and drove back to the farm, put on the lightest camo I have and immediately started sweating... as if I wasn't already in a bad mindset I certainly was after walking to my set. I climbed up and settled in for the evening... it's great to be in the stand but it's hot and the best I figure I'm going to see is some does, retrain my brain that every crunch you hear isn't a deer, just get back into the swing of it all... so as I sit there sweating and not seeing anything but squirrels I start contemplating what I'm doing. It's hot and supposed to be hot... I'll sit it out but probably be better served to just go home for the rest of the weekend instead of burning out the farm. All the negative thoughts you can think are going thru my head... haven't seen anything, not comfortable with the heat, wasting my time, need to start packing up stuff to move, no daylight buck pictures in these conditions, etc... and then I see legs....

Off to my west I see a deer, that's the intention of this set... deer bed to the west and travel towards to stand to go out to feed (wheat planted into bean stubble)... put up the binos and it's antlerless as expected. It's 5:16... I'm watching this deer piddle around at the fence... come on jump it; give me some entertainment... deer jumps the fence and then I realize this deer is going to go downwind of me... I have no scent control (if you believe in that stuff) on and I'm sweating. I do use an ozone bag to clean my clothes so I've got that going for me but I'm sweating... well, it's at this time I see a second deer... and much to my surprise it's the big 10 point I've been eyeballing since I first pulled my cards in August... and he's absolutely on the same trail that this other deer is on. 

There aren't words to describe what's going thru my head at this point... it's literally 5:17, he's not acting rutty in the least but he's on a string. I don't have a picture of this deer any earlier then probably 6:45 and certainly not when it's 15 degrees above normal.. and then there's the whole downwind of me thing. Regardless of all that, he's coming... the first chance I get I come to full draw, settle my pin on his heart and pull thru... <insert catchy pro-hunter phrase here>... I know he's dead on the hoof and it's 5:19, it's 75 degrees outside on Nov. 4th and just minutes before I was pretty sure I was just going to pack up all my stuff and head back home once the night was over instead of sitting thru those kind of conditions for the rest of the weekend... 

He went 50 yards and piled up. 
















I'm a solo hunter so I don't have any good field pics... and really not many quality after kill photos.... With the heat, I was more concerned about getting the deer gutted and hung up and then this morning I jumped right on it to cape and process the meat...
















and for reference, the last pic was taken right before I gutted the deer back at the place I stay. I don't gut on the farm I hunt; yes, this makes dragging a deer more work but I'd rather not have coyotes all over my stand sets because I usually hunt them on consecutive days if the conditions allow.

So in summary, this has been the strangest, most unbelievable start to an archery season I've ever had.... but it did reinforce some points to me. The weather doesn't have to be perfect to kill a mature buck. Cameras can only tell you so much of the story. Sometimes deer will go downwind of you and not blow you out of the tree even if you aren't using Ozonics....

and for the other guys who've already killed, I feel your pain... kinda sad that I don't have a buck tag in my pocket as we head into the peak of the rut....


----------



## shaffer88

kscumminsdriver said:


> Back in July I started getting some pictures of a buck that I knew would finish out really nicely. At first, I wasn't sure if I had any history with the deer as he certainly didn't fit the profile of any bucks from 2015 and the one buck I thought he could be I shrugged off... I hunt 160 acres and run a lot of cameras so I have a pretty good idea of the local buck inventory. As I flipped thru the pictures you could see him adding inches...
> 
> View attachment 5028361
> 
> View attachment 5028041
> 
> View attachment 5028065
> 
> View attachment 5028073
> 
> 
> But, as 'luck' would have it, he disappeared from my cameras on 8/11.... at first I wasn't really concerned about it.... in most years, I don't have a lot of pictures of bucks until October so when I went to pull my cards in September it wasn't a shock that he was gone.... a few weeks later and he was still gone, I'm definitely a little concerned now but it still wasn't October. What was more concerning was the overall lack of buck in any age class. I assumed at some point he'd make his presence on camera again.
> 
> In the interim, my wife and I put an offer on a house. The sellers immediately accepted our offer as is... so now we're prepping our house for market.... We kind of had it in mind that we would close on this house after Thanksgiving so my normal hunting plan would still fit. When we got an offer on our home the buyers wanted to close on Nov. 18.... are you kidding me... and they wouldn't budge. Apparently they had already committed to that date with a cash buyer on their home... so now I'm more then a little perturbed...
> 
> Anyhow.... I ran back up to the farm to check my cameras because now I'm going to be reformulating my approach and bam.... Oct. 8 and he's back and he indeed did finish off nicely and it looks like he put on some length even into late August when I didn't have velvet pics.... and now I'm running up weekly to check my cameras (I know this seems excessive but the deer aren't bothered by it, the landowner is on this place all the time so they're used to a certain amount of human traffic).
> 
> View attachment 5028145
> 
> 
> Once he 'came' back he was all over the farm... almost all of his movement was at night except on those few October cold fronts he was active right around first or last shooting light. I figured if I could get a cold front in November I'd have a reasonable opportunity to kill this deer.
> 
> So I start formulating a plan... I usually don't hunt until the 2nd weekend of November, last year the first day I hunted was Nov. 14... and I quit early that weekend because of the heat. My favorite time to hunt is that week to 10 days before thanksgiving... typically weather isn't a big factor (it was last year) and I feel like you're catching the downslope of estrous and more mature bucks are going to be looking for 1 last doe and they're also inclined to start hitting food again. 17th and 18th for me are out... have to move a whole house... probably have to figure in some time to pack things up as well.. I figured I'd hunt the first 2 weekends of November regardless of forecast just to get some time on stand. Do some in person recon. Count on the rut to entice some movement... Worst case, I'd hunt right before Thanksgiving (or even right after) since we'd be all moved by that time.


Here's me laughing at the thought that you'll be completely moved in! Good luck man just moved myself the July 4th weekend and I'm still finding a box or two here and there left unpacked. That buck looks like a complete stud


----------



## shaffer88

For the record I really want to shoot my buck before the 12 because either way I'll be duck hunting opening morning


----------



## RogueMedic87

BEAST!! Awesome story too. Makes me excited for tomorrow morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Awesome buck and story! Not to take away from you, but think of what that deer could have blown up into! He looks to be 4 at the oldest. Anyways im sure you are a happy hunter, and have every right to be! Hes a stud


----------



## kspseshooter

Congrats buddy!! That buck is almost identical to the buck I'm hunting!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

Scared 6-8 turkey off roost this morning as I walked right under them. Nearly crapped my pants. Apparently they don't care for a red headlamp.


----------



## rhs341

Wow.....congrats on a great story and stud of a deer!!!!!


----------



## snoman4

Congrats on one heck of a buck KSCummins. 

Im in a tree for the start of my first day hunting Kansas. 

Marty, AKA Zap, it was good seeing you brother, sharing a meal, and you know the old saying..."Who loves yah baby." I will send pictures if I get to burn my tag.

KSHoyt, Im here and cant wait to see you and arrow.

To all those in Kansas, good luck and lets see some bucks take the dirtnap.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

duby8609 said:


> Scared 6-8 turkey off roost this morning as I walked right under them. Nearly crapped my pants. Apparently they don't care for a red headlamp.


That will wake you up! BTW green lights are what doesnt spook a turkey in case you're a turkey hunter.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

snoman4 said:


> Congrats on one heck of a buck KSCummins.
> 
> Marty, AKA Zap, it was good seeing you brother, sharing a meal, and you know the old saying..."Who loves yah baby." I will send pictures if I get to burn my tag.
> 
> To all those in Kansas, good luck and lets see some bucks take the dirtnap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Likewise, Kevin. Hope the knee feels better.


----------



## avluey

Going with a one antlered buck decoy this morning. Nothing moving but turkeys so far but feeling confident today. Back to work Monday thru Thursday then 10 days off to make it happen.


----------



## BigDeer

Great buck kscummings!!


----------



## RogueMedic87

Had a 3yo out cruising. Tickled the horns and he came running in to 60 yards and hung up. I probably would have killed him as my time to hunt is sparse this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damiller_77

I just smoked a good 8! Came in from behind me working the scrapes. Thud, jump and kick!! Now to give him a bit before I climb down to track.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

damiller_77 said:


> I just smoked a good 8! Came in from behind me working the scrapes. Thud, jump and kick!! Now to give him a bit before I climb down to track.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good luck brother. Will be waiting on hero pics!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsonv

damiller_77 said:


> I just smoked a good 8! Came in from behind me working the scrapes. Thud, jump and kick!! Now to give him a bit before I climb down to track.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Way to go!!!


----------



## avluey

Just passed on a tempting 8 pt. Circled the decoy for a couple minutes and I got several good pics and videos.


----------



## standcody1

Was bummed after a 6 hour sit yesterday with no activity. Just had a broken up 3.5 yr old 8 point cruise by harassing a doe. That's all the motivation I need to sit til dark.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

So far just a little forker that came in to a blind grunt call sequence.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Big buck tending a doe across the field and bucks chasing does 60 yards across the creek. It's crazy out. Seen 5 different bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Slooow here


----------



## kstatemallards

Great buck cummings. That dude is a stud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

damiller_77 said:


> I just smoked a good 8! Came in from behind me working the scrapes. Thud, jump and kick!! Now to give him a bit before I climb down to track.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looking forward to the recovery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

snoman4 said:


> Congrats on one heck of a buck KSCummins.
> 
> Im in a tree for the start of my first day hunting Kansas.
> 
> Marty, AKA Zap, it was good seeing you brother, sharing a meal, and you know the old saying..."Who loves yah baby." I will send pictures if I get to burn my tag.
> 
> KSHoyt, Im here and cant wait to see you and arrow.
> 
> To all those in Kansas, good luck and lets see some bucks take the dirtnap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Awesome man. I'm thinking Monday or Tuesday. We can work it out. Looking forward to it. 

Congrats kscummings! He's a beast. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntertx

How's the movement in the NC part of the state looking? I'm either leaving this Wednesday or waiting a week and hunting 4 days. Looks like the temps may still be a touch warm this week.
Good luck guys


----------



## snoman4

A 115" 8 and a 125 to 130 8 so far. Mosquitoes in Kansas...whats the world coming to. 

KSHoyt that sounds great let me know.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Great buck! 

FIL has seen 4 bucks this morning one a 150-160" 10. It worked over a scrape. Wish my season wasn't over and wish my son wants to get up in the morning to hunt


----------



## scrub1

Flying out today, be in stand tomorrow.


----------



## WMA HUNTER

What does hunting around unharvested milo do for or against you ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

WMA HUNTER said:


> What does hunting around unharvested milo do for or against you ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Increases your odds on a good buck.


----------



## WMA HUNTER

Perfect , sorry for the may be dumb question . You just don't run in to this situation in the north Georgia mountains LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

WMA HUNTER said:


> What does hunting around unharvested milo do for or against you ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good chance there are deer bedded in that milo. If you have a good water source, I would get between it and the milo with these warm temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

WMA HUNTER said:


> What does hunting around unharvested milo do for or against you ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO they love to bed in it. While harvesting, more big bucks get kicked out of milo fields than any other on our farm.


----------



## sleeperls

Taking this evening off. Wore out waking g up at 5 and working until 8pm etc I'm wore out.


----------



## damiller_77

kstatemallards said:


> Looking forward to the recovery!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No such luck  great blood trail, petered out and would pick up again. At one of the spots the buck stopped for a minute or two, frothy chunky lung blood. Crossed a road, and another hunter comes out of the woods and says he's sitting 200 yards away and didn't hear anything. Close by I found the arrow with ping-pong ball size clot and meat, 20 yards later dry again. Found another spot where he had bedded down, with a large pool of blood under a cedar. Then absolutely nothing. Then, the guys treestand between 20 - 30 yards away. Pretty sure I got got! The way he acted, questions he asked and what he was saying about having to go out of town and will miss the rut. 
That was the biggest buck I have ever shot, and first buck with my bow. I'm beyond crushed. I know it was a good shot, a tiny bit high and back, but still in the bread basket....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sternbow

Keep looking damiller. It sounds like that deer is dead. I wouldn't trust that he didn't hear anything and if you had a feeling that things were fishy they probably are. Call a buddy with a dog and keep the search on.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

hunterhewi said:


> Awesome buck and story! Not to take away from you, but think of what that deer could have blown up into! He looks to be 4 at the oldest. Anyways im sure you are a happy hunter, and have every right to be! Hes a stud


I actually think this is a really good discussion to have.

In my attempt to avoid writing a novel last night I left out some information that wasn’t completely necessary to the story… I do now believe I have identified this deer in 2015. So based on the pictures I had of him in 2015 and the in person sightings of the deer in 2015 I believe he was 3.5 last year. He had nowhere near this headgear in 2015 (probably put on 35 inches) but none-the-less, I’m pretty confident in this assessment. I knew he had potential to get big based on his frame. So yes, I do think this deer was 4.5… 

So why shoot a super 4.5 year old? Well, this is something I struggled with thru August and September. Realistically, none of this changes if he was 3.5… so here goes.

This farm is only 160 acres. The property to the north is hunted during rifle and is 160 acres. The property to the west is hunted during rifle and is 80 acres. The property to the southwest is hunted during rifle and is 160 acres. The property to the southeast is hunted during rifle and is 160 acres. Other adjacent properties lack cover (completely tilled and planted) necessary for deer to stay on them but they do feed there. So, I only have ‘control’ over a small portion of the locations any of these deer spend time… I know Zap will appreciate this, I’m not able to deer farm.

I also know that the “guys” who “hunt” north, west and south west are not concerned about managing for antlers… many of them come from out-of-state to hunt with a guy they know (the neighbor) and after talking with the neighbor numerous times, I don’t think his idea of a big deer and mine are the same and that’s ok…. so they’re not going to pass this deer (or any other ‘big’ deer) no matter how much you tell them that if you pass this 4.5 year old he could really blow up.

And this is actually the part that I think the pro hunters, deer farmers, land managers have mislead the average joe hunter… not all deer make these huge jumps between 3.5-4.5 and 4.5-5.5 and 5.5-6.5… I’d say many deer don’t really add much after 4.5. I have pictures of a deer on this farm that between 4.5 and 6.5 didn’t really add much except some stickers… big deer yes but never made a 20-30 inch jump… he still hasn’t shown back up since Nov. 11 of 2015… I’ve been hunting this farm since 2010 so I have lots of pictures of deer over the years… a lot of the mature ones just kinda stay that same year after year, add mass and/or stickers, and on this farm specifically, it’s been my experience that their best jump is 3.5-4.5… I’ve had deer just flat disappear between years (I run cameras after rifle season and they’re still alive then). I’ve had random bucks just show up for a month and never come back… on a small property there’s just too much herd variability. I’m actually concerned about the ‘missing’ bucks from 2015 right now… several real nice bucks that I thought would be around by now just aren’t… 

The Lakosky’s, Kisky’s, Drury’s, Winke, etc have way more land then I have “control” over… they can pass 4.5 and 5.5 year old deer hoping they jump. Even if one gets taken by a neighbor or dies of natural causes, they’ve got 10 more in the wings. This deer, by far, is the biggest I had on camera to this point and I don’t have the luxury of waiting because I don’t hunt every day like the pros. 

So I wrote all that for this summary… I don’t have ‘control’ over enough of these animals’ home range to pass on deer because I think they may make a big jump in antler size and I don’t believe every buck is destined to make a big jump just because he lives to see another year.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

another comment for you guys still hunting in this heat... be mindful of ticks on any deer you kill. I picked up a tick dragging my deer out and I'm 95% sure it came from the deer... and then when I caped him yesterday morning his head was crawling with ticks; even after I got him back to my house to freeze I probably picked 20 ticks off the head before I stuck it in the freezer.


----------



## Robertoski

Awesome Buck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

I very much agree with you kscummins. That is exactly how it is at our 160 acre farm. Neighbors that hunt all the way around, some stands that are within 20 yds of property lines. If a buck is big enough for me to shoot, it doesn't get another year if given the opportunity. (my dad and brother both rifle hunt)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

kscumminsdriver said:


> I actually think this is a really good discussion to have.
> 
> In my attempt to avoid writing a novel last night I left out some information that wasn’t completely necessary to the story… I do now believe I have identified this deer in 2015. So based on the pictures I had of him in 2015 and the in person sightings of the deer in 2015 I believe he was 3.5 last year. He had nowhere near this headgear in 2015 (probably put on 35 inches) but none-the-less, I’m pretty confident in this assessment. I knew he had potential to get big based on his frame. So yes, I do think this deer was 4.5…
> 
> So why shoot a super 4.5 year old? Well, this is something I struggled with thru August and September. Realistically, none of this changes if he was 3.5… so here goes.
> 
> This farm is only 160 acres. The property to the north is hunted during rifle and is 160 acres. The property to the west is hunted during rifle and is 80 acres. The property to the southwest is hunted during rifle and is 160 acres. The property to the southeast is hunted during rifle and is 160 acres. Other adjacent properties lack cover (completely tilled and planted) necessary for deer to stay on them but they do feed there. So, I only have ‘control’ over a small portion of the locations any of these deer spend time… I know Zap will appreciate this, I’m not able to deer farm.
> 
> I also know that the “guys” who “hunt” north, west and south west are not concerned about managing for antlers… many of them come from out-of-state to hunt with a guy they know (the neighbor) and after talking with the neighbor numerous times, I don’t think his idea of a big deer and mine are the same and that’s ok…. so they’re not going to pass this deer (or any other ‘big’ deer) no matter how much you tell them that if you pass this 4.5 year old he could really blow up.
> 
> And this is actually the part that I think the pro hunters, deer farmers, land managers have mislead the average joe hunter… not all deer make these huge jumps between 3.5-4.5 and 4.5-5.5 and 5.5-6.5… I’d say many deer don’t really add much after 4.5. I have pictures of a deer on this farm that between 4.5 and 6.5 didn’t really add much except some stickers… big deer yes but never made a 20-30 inch jump… he still hasn’t shown back up since Nov. 11 of 2015… I’ve been hunting this farm since 2010 so I have lots of pictures of deer over the years… a lot of the mature ones just kinda stay that same year after year, add mass and/or stickers, and on this farm specifically, it’s been my experience that their best jump is 3.5-4.5… I’ve had deer just flat disappear between years (I run cameras after rifle season and they’re still alive then). I’ve had random bucks just show up for a month and never come back… on a small property there’s just too much herd variability. I’m actually concerned about the ‘missing’ bucks from 2015 right now… several real nice bucks that I thought would be around by now just aren’t…
> 
> The Lakosky’s, Kisky’s, Drury’s, Winke, etc have way more land then I have “control” over… they can pass 4.5 and 5.5 year old deer hoping they jump. Even if one gets taken by a neighbor or dies of natural causes, they’ve got 10 more in the wings. This deer, by far, is the biggest I had on camera to this point and I don’t have the luxury of waiting because I don’t hunt every day like the pros.
> 
> So I wrote all that for this summary… I don’t have ‘control’ over enough of these animals’ home range to pass on deer because I think they may make a big jump in antler size and I don’t believe every buck is destined to make a big jump just because he lives to see another year.


Hope you didnt take my statement as negative in any way. I was just pointing out my thoughts. Im happy dor you and that awesome bucks regardless. Once again a big congrats!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

hunterhewi said:


> Hope you didnt take my statement as negative in any way. I was just pointing out my thoughts. Im happy dor you and that awesome bucks regardless. Once again a big congrats!


Certainly didn't. I long ago decided that it was worth the risk killing this deer as a 4.5 year old because he's going to give 170 a real hard run... he was a no doubter, no second guessing, grab the bow and shoot on first opportunity type of deer for the reasons I outlined...

I just think it's a good discussion to have because I think many people are getting this idea that they have to hunt like the pros and they don't properly assess their situations. This thread gets a lot of traffic and I wanted to explain the thought process for why I decided to target this animal.


----------



## Texan Aviator

shaffer88 said:


> Texan Aviator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Headed up to our place in unit 14 here soon. Looks like high temps till end of next week
> 
> 
> 
> My old stomping ground! Literally hunted all over 14 for years. Still do some Holler if you need any recommendations or questions
Click to expand...

Thanks brother! We have family land there been hunting it since I was little! Excited to come back up


----------



## RogueMedic87

I'm shooting the first 4 year old that steps within range, whether it's a booner or a basket. And with the small amount of time I have to hunt this year, even some 3 year olds better be nervous! But everyone finds their own success! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncoop25

Their definitely starting to move, I saw 3 good bucks this morning and ended up shooting this guy.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Very nice coop!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

Congrats ncoop.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Nice one coop. Congrats.


----------



## BigDeer

Congrats coop!


----------



## Tider37

Very nice buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeast236

Nice one. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntertx

nice work coop!


----------



## avluey

Congrats coop!

After the good encounter with the 8 this morning around 7:30 I haven't seen another deer. On the one hand it's kind of a bummer, but on the other hand I have to work the next 4 days until my vacation starts so kinda nice not having to sit in the office all day knowing it's going off. Hopefully they get moving at least a little before dark.


----------



## ncoop25

Thanks everyone!


----------



## duby8609

Just popped a coyote.


----------



## kstatemallards

duby8609 said:


> Just popped a coyote.


We all thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Saw a nice one chasing a doe across a wheat field at 230. Got in stand and just seen a little spike which is currently still bedded down at 24 yards


----------



## kscumminsdriver

kstatemallards said:


> We all thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not enough likes for this comment..


----------



## RogueMedic87

Just shot a dandy!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Saw a good one on its feet this morning on the way home from work. Small buck just south of our house last night when I went to put food on the grill. I'll be after a doe Mon and Tuesday.


----------



## ksgobbler

RogueMedic87 said:


> Just shot a dandy!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet


----------



## shaffer88

Congrats coop and medic waiting on those hero pics


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats to the buck slayers. Two guys out on me saw chasing and one also had a buck respond to rattling within two minutes after hitting the horns.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Can't wait for pics

Took my son out tonight. He sat in a stand and I sat 75 yards away next to a hay bale. We saw nothing. I must of been sitting in a mosquito nest cause I had them all over me.


----------



## hunterhewi

RogueMedic87 said:


> Just shot a dandy!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics or it never happened!!!


----------



## JWilson90

Congrats to those that have tagged out. Deer have disappeared where I hunt. At a loss right now on where they may be. I won't be out again until Friday. Then I'll have Friday thru Monday off. Planning on sitting all day those 4 days back in a bedding area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamin of KS

Heading to Barton County on Thursday this week. Low to mid 60's for the foreseeable future. Anyone in that area have a feel for where the rut stand at this time? Reports seem to be hit and miss through out the state. Thanks and good luck to all.


----------



## hunterhewi

Ill be huntin south of great bend on and off the next 3 weeks. Havent been out once yet. As of 6pm tonight im on vacation so im hoping the rut is firing up


----------



## ksgoosekillr

JWilson90 said:


> Congrats to those that have tagged out. Deer have disappeared where I hunt. At a loss right now on where they may be. I won't be out again until Friday. Then I'll have Friday thru Monday off. Planning on sitting all day those 4 days back in a bedding area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same story here. sat two days straight and seen 8 deer one buck 4 does and 3 fawns. Two of those sits saw zero deer. No idea this happens every other year then its like a light switch flips. ill be sittin thur thru su


----------



## JWilson90

ksgoosekillr said:


> same story here. sat two days straight and seen 8 deer one buck 4 does and 3 fawns. Two of those sits saw zero deer. No idea this happens every other year then its like a light switch flips. ill be sittin thur thru su


It's crazy man. Down right depressing and frustrating. Good luck to you on those few days. Next year I'll have two weeks vacation so I'll be taking those in November lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

shaffer88 said:


> congrats coop and medic waiting on those hero pics


x2.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Looks like I got liver. Jumped him 80 yards from where I shot him. Going back out with the dogs in a few hours. [emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sternbow

Good luck medic.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Drove 50 miles of 4 lane tonight and saw 3 cars being loaded on tow trucks from car-deer accidents (1 deer took out 2 cars for 4 cars total) and 10 more fresh splats just on my side of the highway. Be careful if you are driving in the dark. 

One of my buddies out on us tonight heard a buck doing a buck roar (4-5 times) just at dark and just out of eyesight - maybe 40-45 yards away in the timber. Close enough he could hear more than one deer moving in the leaves. 

Are we going to see any more hero shots tonight?


----------



## snoman4

Good luck Medic.

Great buck NCcoop.

DaMiller it sounds like someone snagged your deer brother and that suxx. 

I sat this evening and saw a monster deer at 400 yards at 5:00 PM. He was cruising the edge of a creek draw in a wheat field as I was sitting on the edge of the other creek draw. Saw 2 other dink bucks this evening as well at about 530. As I was letting my bow down I heard several deer walking in. Heard one either working one of the scrapes in the area or thrashing a tree. The branches were really whipping against each other. It was dead still out too so the sound was unmistakable.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

RogueMedic87 said:


> Looks like I got liver. Jumped him 80 yards from where I shot him. Going back out with the dogs in a few hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope it works out.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

in for pics....

it's close guys; I think temps will cool off enough these next 2 days that you're going to see much better movement... unless the milo in your area is still standing.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Congrats coop! 

Hope you find him medic. 

Snoman, tell Brian to get you closer next time! Lol

Still super slow in my area. Saw 3 does Saturday morning. Unless something changes in my schedule, it'll prolly be Friday before I get back out. Still not getting many pics. The landowner told me today that his brother rattled in a big one Saturday morning. He was hunting 6-700 yards from me. His father in law missed him though. No clue on how big the deer was, since I haven't gotten any good pics this year. But at least there's 1 in the area. Good luck to everyone this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082

Good luck today. Looks like a great day in the woods. Cool temps and will be a quiet walk into the deep woods this AM. 1st day of my week off hunt.


----------



## zmax hunter

We have been dry, the rain is most welcome, washing the woods...

Some milo has been cut here, but with no frost and the milo being docked 200 a truck load due to bugs,..some of it may stand for the next 2 weeks...

Seems like we have had a lot of east winds,..not good for where i like to sit..


----------



## ksgoosekillr

zmax hunter said:


> We have been dry, the rain is most welcome, washing the woods...
> 
> Some milo has been cut here, but with no frost and the milo being docked 200 a truck load due to bugs,..some of it may stand for the next 2 weeks...
> 
> Seems like we have had a lot of east winds,..not good for where i like to sit..


its sad when you start pulling north wind sets to plan for south winds. Did that for 2 good north wind sets this weekend to hunt active sign and forecasted south winds.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

JWilson90 said:


> It's crazy man. Down right depressing and frustrating. Good luck to you on those few days. Next year I'll have two weeks vacation so I'll be taking those in November lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it is, have yet to have a deer respond to calls in my area. My buck to doe ratio is so high these bucks dont have to look far for another doe. Theres nothing i can do about it short of bringing in new hunters now that my unit is 2 deer. Good luck to you as well, i know with this rain today it would have been a good day to be out. Hopefully reset the woods scent wise


----------



## AintNoGriz

My FIL is out this morning, just doe sightings the last I heard

He got this sexy thing on his cam and then had it come by last night. He pulled out his 22 pistol, but 3 shots later the thing was still alive.......he apparently isnt a good shot! haha


----------



## REDVANES

AintNoGriz said:


> My FIL is out this morning, just doe sightings the last I heard
> 
> He got this sexy thing on his cam and then had it come by last night. He pulled out his 22 pistol, but 3 shots later the thing was still alive.......he apparently isnt a good shot! haha


Chupacabra!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

No size this morning, but I pretty fair amount of deer activity up until 45 minutes ago. Had a hot doe run through early running for her life with two small bucks trying their best to catch her. She disappeared and then reappeared 10 minutes later with 3 small bucks in tow. I've seen 2 other "not hot" does, 2 doe fawns and several other bucks up to a wide 100 seven. Buddies have seen Chasing on another part of the farm and a buck responding to grunts in another part. Deer activity has died for me now. I wish I'd seen a big one but I can't complain about a lack of activity.


----------



## KCJayhawk

Sat last night and had a nice 8 come within 40 yards with two does and a fawn. He was chasing the mom all over the field but wouldn't respond to any grunts, bleats or heavy rattling.


----------



## tacklebox80

I air balled on a lil one Sat eve... some of you may have seen it on FB... its gone kinda crazy on there


----------



## kspseshooter

Nothing for me yet this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02

Think the weather change tomorrow will get them moving more?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

Didn't sit this morning. Lost my wallet last night. Had to run around this am getting new cards and cancelling all the old. 
Heading out now to sit from 11 to dark. Hope my luck changes tonight.


----------



## OPKShunter

I finally got a couple morning hunts in last week. Didn't see anything. Going out this afternoon/evening. Temperature is feeling a little more like fall today.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Buddy shot this one Friday night near Medicine Lodge area


----------



## ksgoosekillr

AintNoGriz said:


> Buddy shot this one Friday night near Medicine Lodge area


good lord


----------



## vincent burrell

Wow! Beautiful deer! Your buddy isn't much of a looker though.


AintNoGriz said:


> Buddy shot this one Friday night near Medicine Lodge area


----------



## standcody1

Finally. Lots of time and effort paid off. Was planning on sitting all day but he came in about 745. He disappeared so I lightly rattled and he came strutting back. Stopped and worked a scrape before he crossed the creek. Then he paced back and forth on the fence line while I was begging him to cross. Finally he came over and gave me a shot at 26 yards. Made a marginal shot, no excuses, and hit liver and clipped a lung. He bedded down then spooked off into some crp. We tracked him down and got within 15 feet of him but no clear shot. He jumped again and ran so we backed out and went to town. When we got back I started following the blood trail. Tracked on hands and knees for 2.5 hrs expecting to stand up and see him laying dead any second. Well track him to the creek and he spots me first and jumps up ten yards and stands. My bow is laying about ten yards away so just have to watch him walk off. Watched him bed down again so I get my bow and give my best sneak on him. At this point he can barely hold his head up so I'm desperate to make it a quick end for him. Put another arrow in him as he's bedded down and ended it. Biggest deer I've ever killed but just sad I couldn't give him a quicker ending.

















Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueMedic87

Long sleepless night but I found him. Blood trail indicated he fell in the creek so we started walking it and found him washed up against a beaver dam. Unlike some guys on here, I'm relieved and glad to be tagged out. Now I can focus back on school! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blark1988

I passed a really tempting 150 inch 10 point yesterday morning and saw a really nice shooter last night that just didnt give me a shot.... Big deer are now moving in Kansas!!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

blark1988 said:


> I passed a really tempting 150 inch 10 point yesterday morning and saw a really nice shooter last night that just didnt give me a shot.... Big deer are now moving in Kansas!!


what part of Kansas cause it sure isnt the central part at least my area anyways


----------



## Txag02

ksgoosekillr said:


> what part of Kansas cause it sure isnt the central part at least my area anyways


Nor mine in SW Kansas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my3sons

Nice job men, some nice bucks or great bucks are hitting the ground.


----------



## camo_deerslayer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

nice bucks guys...and the guy with marker on his face lol, Good Heavens!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

camo_deerslayer said:


> Failed to send from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fify


----------



## snoman4

Congrats Cody1 and Rogue Medic on two great bucks.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoski

BigDeer said:


> nice bucks guys...and the guy with marker on his face lol, Good Heavens!


That's "magic marker" Big Deer. When you put your curser on his face, his name pops up:secret: Congrats on the bucks guys!!!


----------



## BigDeer

Robertoski said:


> That's "magic marker" Big Deer. When you put your curser on his face, his name pops up:secret: Congrats on the bucks guys!!!


Hell of a deer!


----------



## fishfurlife

That's a huge buck! I like how his face is scratched out and his name is the file name of the pic.


----------



## zap

Great Bucks, Rouge Medic & Cody......!

:cocktail:


----------



## AintNoGriz

fishfurlife said:


> That's a huge buck! I like how his face is scratched out and his name is the file name of the pic.



Yeah I know, I was contacted already by someone. There is no damn edit button and just waiting for a mod to get back with me. Everyone just ignore his name......haha


----------



## Texan Aviator

Well, I'm on vacation for 3 weeks. I can go to unit 14 at any time but it sure sounds pretty spotty so far. Anyone in 14 or near 14 to report movement?


----------



## ikeinks

Stopped raining here in nck. Overcast and no wind. In the stand ready to let one fly


----------



## mtneer man

Calm and cloudy in republic county. Seen some chasing yesterday and fighting this mornin.


----------



## rhs341

Great bucks guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaffer88

AintNoGriz said:


> Yeah I know, I was contacted already by someone. There is no damn edit button and just waiting for a mod to get back with me. Everyone just ignore his name......haha


Whistle but can't help but look at the name


----------



## ksgobbler

In the stand for a doe. Bucks everywhere. I've got four of them 100 yds west. Look to be small but one looks nice. Had a 7 point come in down wind then walk the trail I came in on nose down


----------



## duby8609

Just had a small dude with his nose to the ground. He only had half a rack.


----------



## AintNoGriz

My FIL took my 16 year old son out after school. they got to the stand late but he has a bunch of cows around his stand now. I told him not to shoot one of them............we already have our beef


----------



## zap

Looked around some public and finally seeing scrapes popping up. One spot in good cover had six new scrapes in a 30 yard area....

I hope everyone hunting has good luck!


----------



## zmax hunter

To heck with deer,...37 turkeys in my field, nearly all were Toms

80 some birds in another field with a dozen or more Toms

On to the 3rd property,..more gobblers...

Is it spring yet? Im really tired of september,.this is like the 3rd month of september..

I have late season mule deer on my mind,.so having a tough time worrying about a whitetail for me..


----------



## Fireman324

Yup ^ 
Noticed that too... they are starting to get with it somewhat. Im off after friday til the end of the month! [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

10 hrs in 2 different rut funnels today and I saw 2 deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

We're in NC Kansas on our annual hunt. A wind switch messed me up and I had to get out early, but the Mrs rattled in a buck with a 10" drop. She said he had junk all over. Had him a 35 yards, all he needed to do was take two more steps. Well he didn't. Lol tomorrow is looking really good!


----------



## OPKShunter

Saw 1 doe... as I drove away after dark.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## burns_312

Got pics of a 230"+ muley a buddy shot yesterday. It's a brute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my3sons

Seen pics of one out west that was said to go around that. I heard the name of the shooter.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Well I had the opportunity this weekend to go on my 1st ever mule deer hunt. So I sacrificed hunting for a whitetail buck to go after a muley buck. It was worth it! & I had a blast! Here he is, spot and stalk 30 yd shot, he went about 60 yds and was done.


----------



## zap

Stud, congratulations 170!


----------



## snoman4

170p&ywhitail said:


> Well I had the opportunity this weekend to go on my 1st ever mule deer hunt. So I sacrificed hunting for a whitetail buck to go after a muley buck. It was worth it! & I had a blast! Here he is, spot and stalk 30 yd shot, he went about 60 yds and was done.


Holy tine length! Congrats on a stud 170!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentElk

Today was mediocre but had deer everywhere on camera last night and saw deer often yesterday


----------



## SilentElk

That buck is seriously tall 170. Dang good deer


----------



## sleeperls

Awesome 170 heck of a buck.

I've got mulie fever burning. I've been watching to.many.western hunting vids.


----------



## ksgobbler

Texan Aviator said:


> Well, I'm on vacation for 3 weeks. I can go to unit 14 at any time but it sure sounds pretty spotty so far. Anyone in 14 or near 14 to report movement?


That's where I am and the deer were moving. First cold temps of the year will be here Wednesday morning.


----------



## Robertoski

Awesome mulie, 170!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

Congrats 170, stud buck!


----------



## ikeinks

Nothing like walking in and bumping a doe and shooter bedded down 20 ft off the trail. They didn't really spook much but damn!


----------



## snoman4

ikeinks said:


> Nothing like walking in and bumping a doe and shooter bedded down 20 ft off the trail. They didn't really spook much but damn!


Im with you on bumping deer. There was a little 6 point 20 yards from my stand. As i was climbing in quietly there was a deer to my wnw blowing at me. No way it could smell me because wind is out of nnw. As I got settoed in a deer was blowing at me in a huge wheat field to my SE and I know it got my wind. We saw a giant driving to the stand about 5:30 am.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

Fingers crossed for this morning. Last day of my very short 2 day vacation. They are moving this morning. So far I've seen 1 shooter that took the wrong trail, a smaller buck and a doe.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Awesome mulie 170! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

I left Overbrook at daybreak and drove to the job site just west of Leavenworth and did not see one deer. That's a 60 mile drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Just saw a 130s 8 point bedded 30 yds off the road

Edit just had to stop for another buck


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Way into work today field behind my house had at least 11 deer out in it with the majority being Bucks. good day to be out... lets hope it holds out till thursday when im off


----------



## AintNoGriz

My brother is in Topeka and last I heard he had seen 5 bucks. One shooter was with a doe and would not leave her side.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Thanks guys! Good luck to the rest of ya!


----------



## Shortstroke

Hunting cowley and Chautauqua counties for the week. Had a great first day along with everyone else. Loving my first trip west of THE Mississippi 









Had this guy come in today to some rattling. One more year. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortstroke

Waiting for mr big here in cowley county. Good luck guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

I just voted and noticed there was a question that asked if the public should have the right to hunt and fish. Why the hell would that be on the ballot to begin with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

Kansas is trying to have it voted into the State Constitution


----------



## rhs341

Uhh....don't we have the right to hunt n fish now?


----------



## Cookie1125

Not in the state constitution or in an constitution so its not a listed right. Kansas is trying to further protect hunting, fishing and trapping by making it a a part of the State Constitution.


----------



## ksgobbler

Cookie1125 said:


> Not in the state constitution or in an constitution so its not a listed right. Kansas is trying to further protect hunting, fishing and trapping by making it a a part of the State Constitution.


This. Already had the antis shut down one hunt in the state this year.


----------



## Cookie1125

Ksgobbler are you talking about the coyote hunt in Wakeeney? When I read about that it just made me sick.


----------



## hunterhewi

Gorgeous kansas sunrise today! Me and my buddy shot our limit of ducks, 3 specs, and 3 canadas. We lost a spec and a canada they sailed off a couple hundred yards. We looked for a good while and never found them, i hate that. All in all it was a beautiful morning and a great hunt!


----------



## burns_312

my3sons said:


> Seen pics of one out west that was said to go around that. I heard the name of the shooter.


This one? If so I know the shooter and the story, it's a pretty good one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

In a last ditch effort for my hunting vacation I'm putting out a scent. Saw a couple does checking behind them as they walked this morning. Hoping I can smell like the first hot doe of the year. Time will tell. If it doesn't work I'm stuck being a weekend warrior for the rest of the season.


----------



## my3sons

That's not the one I have a pic of burns 312. Nice buck though.


----------



## KCJayhawk

Hunted this morning. Had a doe downwind of me 20 minutes after getting in the stand. She proceeded to come within 15 yards of me, turned around and blew the other direction. I don't think she had the slightest clue as to where I was or what she was smelling. Saw a small 8 point buck about 45 minutes later and another doe (may have been the same one) about an hour after that. They are moving, but I don't think the rut is in full go mode yet.


----------



## Predator

Have been hunting KS since Sun am - been very dead other than some chasing in timber behind me yesterday morning but never saw the buck doing the chasing. Did see a buck with a doe in cut corn before first light this morning - too dark to get a good read on antlers. 

Hunting over a decoy this afternoon - we'll see how that works.


----------



## snoman4

Have a button buck and doe bedded in front of me at 40 yards...i love some live decoy action...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02

Been on stand since before daylight. No movement since around 8. Young 8pt and 2 yearlings only so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.U.HAPPY?

Rumors vs facts, what's the truth? Esp, on election day... 







Incredible buck at any rate!


----------



## Coyotehawk

That picture was posted several days ago in another thread.


----------



## kstatemallards

hunterhewi said:


> Gorgeous kansas sunrise today! Me and my buddy shot our limit of ducks, 3 specs, and 3 canadas. We lost a spec and a canada they sailed off a couple hundred yards. We looked for a good while and never found them, i hate that. All in all it was a beautiful morning and a great hunt!
> 
> View attachment 5039073
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039081


Time for you to get in the stand!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

kstatemallards said:


> Time for you to get in the stand!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, havent made a single sit yet. I think ill be in the stand thursday mornin


----------



## ksgobbler

Lots of snows, specks, and ducks flying high this morning about 0700. More specks and snows right before dark tonight. Need to get my pond built out here. I think I can run some traffic.

Didn't see crap tonight. Probably my last update. On to chasing ducks the next set of days off. Cousin passed on a 150s 9 point this morning.


----------



## hunterhewi

ksgobbler said:


> Lots of snows, specks, and ducks flying high this morning about 0700. More specks and snows right before dark tonight. Need to get my pond built out here. I think I can run some traffic.
> 
> Didn't see crap tonight. Probably my last update. On to chasing ducks the next set of days off. Cousin passed on a 150s 9 point this morning.


Stepped outside at 4:45 this morning and heard a bunch of specs and snows. The ones we shot today we were running traffic on them. Wasnt a bad mornin at all


----------



## aeast236

You know the state of the Kansas deer activity when waterfowl discussions start up . Jk fellas. I like seeing the success y'all are having. Miss blasting ducks like I used to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

aeast236 said:


> You know the state of the Kansas deer activity when waterfowl discussions start up . Jk fellas. I like seeing the success y'all are having. Miss blasting ducks like I used to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol!


----------



## ikeinks

Good sit tonight, 2 diff bucks chasing 2 diff does all around my stand. Maybe a little frost in the morning and a new president! Good luck everyone


----------



## sleeperls

Gunna try a new spot. With known good activity in the past.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

170p&ywhitail said:


> Well I had the opportunity this weekend to go on my 1st ever mule deer hunt. So I sacrificed hunting for a whitetail buck to go after a muley buck. It was worth it! & I had a blast! Here he is, spot and stalk 30 yd shot, he went about 60 yds and was done.


what a hammer.... I gotta try my hand at that Mulie stuff one of these days...


----------



## aeast236

Today seemed to have more movement in NC Kansas. Buddy I hunt with had three bucks come in this morning (one he passed on not sure I would have been able to). This evening I had two small bucks come in and my buddy had a 170+ buck take a wrong (guess right for it) turn and stayed 70 yards out. Next two days I am hoping gets things really moving with some welcome cooler temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Looks the constitutional amendment to make hunting/fishing/trapping a constitutional right passed tonight. Good deal. Not like I was really worried about it not passing, but still nice to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckbowhunter1

Kansaa must have the most boone and crockett deer in the world . Seems everyone that posts on here sees a 170 at least once a week or knows a buddy who has seen one. Do you guys really know what it takes to make 170.


----------



## sleeperls

Was all set to get out. Truck battery dead fml.


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

Good luck to everyone that is out this morning, it's a great morning!


----------



## aeast236

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Kansaa must have the most boone and crockett deer in the world . Seems everyone that posts on here sees a 170 at least once a week or knows a buddy who has seen one. Do you guys really know what it takes to make 170.


Have to assume that was directed at me since I just mentioned a buddy seeing one. If so...go sit in a corner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Kansaa must have the most boone and crockett deer in the world . Seems everyone that posts on here sees a 170 at least once a week or knows a buddy who has seen one. Do you guys really know what it takes to make 170.


Yes but thanks for asking


----------



## Hawkfarm

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Kansaa must have the most boone and crockett deer in the world . Seems everyone that posts on here sees a 170 at least once a week or knows a buddy who has seen one. Do you guys really know what it takes to make 170.


Sure do! Haven't seen one YET this year but they are here. We have seen three shooters (150) in the last two days.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Kansaa must have the most boone and crockett deer in the world . Seems everyone that posts on here sees a 170 at least once a week or knows a buddy who has seen one. Do you guys really know what it takes to make 170.


I'm curious where you are from? And have you hunted Kansas? I'm definitely not saying there's 170's behind every tree. And there might be some people who exaggerate. I can't say, I don't know. However, if you look at the demographics of people here on this thread, how much they hunt, the ground they have access to, it's definitely more than a pipe dream to see 170's. And see them more than most other states. I've been here since 2011 and I've seen at least one 170 every year. Maybe just once, maybe see them on camera or on the neighboring property. Or just by driving around. But still see them. I know a few different people who have seen or killed a 170+ this year and I trust their judgment completely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

It's a great morning with a light frost on the ground and absolutely no wind. Come on bucks!

Had a shooter buck chase a doe around me last night. If he was an 8 he wasin the 140's. If a 10 he was well into the 150's. Just a little too dark to tell what he was but he had a large frame.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## REDVANES

Sat for almost 10 hours yesterday and saw 2 small bucks and a fawn. Bummed as I really thought it was going to be a great day in the stand. I saw one of the biggest bucks of my life driving to my land yesterday morning. Good luck to those who are out today. I should have taken today off instead of yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Kansaa must have the most boone and crockett deer in the world . Seems everyone that posts on here sees a 170 at least once a week or knows a buddy who has seen one. Do you guys really know what it takes to make 170.


wow... what a post in the Kansas thread... im curious what give you the background to call anyone out? i personally know what it takes for a 170 and a whole lot more. Do you?


----------



## ksgoosekillr

This am i saw the most activity i have seen this year. Saw at least 14 deer on my drive in including 5 bucks nose to the ground cruising or on a doe. Hope this activity stays like this the next few days.


----------



## shaffer88

For the record haven't seen a 170 yet this year! I have a spot where they could be but no cameras no scouting, no activity in that spot until it's time


----------



## Hawkfarm

Lots of deer activity this morning. The bucks are on their feet searching. The guys have seen three shooters, two of them with their noses to the ground and running just out of range. The third was in the timber and never came out. Probably over 30 deer this morning so far between four people. I'm watching a buck as I type this.


----------



## buckbowhunter1

I'm from ks born and raised. Seen and held a few. But on average very hard to see a boone and crockett from the tree. So your saying that there are just 170s running al over. And yes I live in the second best county in the state for boone and crockett deer and the county next to me is third. Just saying it takes alot of antler to make boone.


----------



## buckbowhunter1

Ksgoosekillr your from Salina right? How many boone and crockett deer have been registered there since 2000. Not ones on hear say but actually scored and verified.


----------



## shaffer88

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Ksgoosekillr your from Salina right? How many boone and crockett deer have been registered there since 2000. Not ones on hear say but actually scored and verified.


Here's the thing, a some of us( I say us cause I feel like I can speak for a few) don't care what coffee table book we get our name in, for a fact a friend of min shot a 227" in Iowa this year. You want to know something it will never reach the books,


----------



## shaffer88

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Ksgoosekillr your from Salina right? How many boone and crockett deer have been registered there since 2000. Not ones on hear say but actually scored and verified.


Ks has had 181 entries in the last 5 years


----------



## AintNoGriz

I think I can count on one hand how many 170" bucks I have seen in my lifetime, but oh well.......

Lets try to keep this thread on track guys. I need updates to get me through work.


----------



## snoman4

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Ksgoosekillr your from Salina right? How many boone and crockett deer have been registered there since 2000. Not ones on hear say but actually scored and verified.


You do understand that most deer are never placed officially in [email protected] or [email protected] I caped, held, and helped score a 208" buck last year that is not and will never be in a book. Plus everyone on here excepting you uses gross score.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## buckbowhunter1

Just the facts snoman just the facts.


----------



## buckbowhunter1

Well hell I guess I have 3 that make it then. Wish someone would tell Pope and young and boone and crockett that.


----------



## ikeinks

Yeah no need to get off topic, start a new thread if you wish. slow this morning for some reason, just a couple young bucks chasing. Traveling for work the next 2 days then back at it.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Arguing over deer is just like arguing over politics. Let it go. I'm still seeing deer on their feet.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Ksgoosekillr your from Salina right? How many boone and crockett deer have been registered there since 2000. Not ones on hear say but actually scored and verified.


I'm live near Salina yes, not sure i dont go checking the books too often... about once every 3 years id venture....


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Hawkfarm said:


> Arguing over deer is just like arguing over politics. Let it go. I'm still seeing deer on their feet.


Where you hunting at Hawk? this is the day to be out...


----------



## ksgoosekillr

snoman4 said:


> You do understand that most deer are never placed officially in [email protected] or [email protected] I caped, held, and helped score a 208" buck last year that is not and will never be in a book. Plus everyone on here excepting you uses gross score.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


bingo... and id rather people never know what i shoot even the landowners...


----------



## ksgoosekillr

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Just the facts snoman just the facts.


go play csi somewhere else


----------



## ksgoosekillr

AintNoGriz said:


> I think I can count on one hand how many 170" bucks I have seen in my lifetime, but oh well.......
> 
> Lets try to keep this thread on track guys. I need updates to get me through work.


you and me both... only 5 hours then its time to pack


----------



## ksgoosekillr

shaffer88 said:


> Ks has had 181 entries in the last 5 years


the state or me? HAHAHAHA


----------



## stevewes2004

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Well hell I guess I have 3 that make it then. Wish someone would tell Pope and young and boone and crockett that.


This is a KS rut update board. Keep the drama off of this thread!!! Start a new one if you want to argue.


----------



## damiller_77

AintNoGriz said:


> I think I can count on one hand how many 170" bucks I have seen in my lifetime, but oh well.......
> 
> Lets try to keep this thread on track guys. I need updates to get me through work.


+1 should have called in sick and gone hunting!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsmannc

My buddy hunting Phillipsburg area had 9 does around him for the better part of the morning and not a buck in sight. 
Headed to Concordia Friday for ten days so I hope it picks up! Looks like ole Alsheimer hit this year on the head,,,,Trickle rut!


----------



## zap

I just woke up, whats going on?


----------



## ksgoosekillr

damiller_77 said:


> +1 should have called in sick and gone hunting!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


ME too....


----------



## ksgoosekillr

zap said:


> I just woke up, whats going on?


the rut is in full swing


----------



## Hawkfarm

ksgoosekillr said:


> Where you hunting at Hawk? this is the day to be out...


SE KS. Guys are still out. One just said he has a nice 8 moving a big doe around right now. Not a shooter this year but will be next year. A lot of activity today and it's still going on. No guess how many bucks we've seen total today so far. Should get better every day.


----------



## zap

ksgoosekillr said:


> the rut is in full swing


Not round these parts.....


----------



## hunterhewi

buckbowhunter1 said:


> I'm from ks born and raised. Seen and held a few. But on average very hard to see a boone and crockett from the tree. So your saying that there are just 170s running al over. And yes I live in the second best county in the state for boone and crockett deer and the county next to me is third. Just saying it takes alot of antler to make boone.


Have 2 of them on my wall. So yea they are around im like the others dont give a rats ass if my name is in any book


----------



## shaffer88

Not here


----------



## zap

12th-20th then the last few days of the month.


----------



## camo_deerslayer

Headed to KS on Sunday for a week, can't wait to be in the hardwoods again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortstroke

Had 6 doe under me today for a bit and saw 17 in total(12 adults) seemed like maybe 1 was coming in and being pushed around by a 6 pt. Had a 9 come in right after the 6 doe went under me and didn't have a care in the world. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr

ran home over lunch today to do some slow driving and see what was cruising the country side during the middle of the day. didnt see a single deer but i did see where some jack wagons thought it would be hilarious to go off roading on one of my properties and tore the hell out of the winter wheat... i hope i catch them just one time


----------



## bowhunter9

zap said:


> 12th-20th then the last few days of the month.



I think you are going to be correct


----------



## RickySch

Love to just see one deer lol!


----------



## gwessels

Leaving Thursday for me and the old man's veterans day retreat!! Young ones were moving pretty good last weekend, shooters were still moving early morning according to my trail cameras. Good luck folks!


----------



## OPKShunter

3rd time out today. Saw a spike and a doe. Wouldn't call it chasing. It was 7:30AM, they went their separate ways. It was a nice day to be in the woods.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

People don't register deer. Out of 10. Maybe 1 will go in the books. I know and have held multiple 200 inch class deer in 5 years. Zero are in the books.


----------



## snoman4

Saw nothing all morning and decided to take a break at 11. Ate lunch and was talking to Zap on the drive back to the stand. Got to the spot and was walking to a stand about 100 yards from my morning stand. As I was walking in with Mike and Rick 2 does busted out of the creek bottom across the wheat heading north. As I got to the stand I see a deer 25 yards away in the drainage. I duck down as it raises its head. I see horns straight up so thinking a tall 6 point. Leaves start flying and it turns its head more as it scrapes. I see points everywhere and a droptine. Now im in a tizzy trying to get my release on and to nock an arrow. As I get an arrow nocked the buck starts walking NE. Im still squatting and as I raise up and draw the buck busts me. He runs 40 yards NE, stops, and mocks me. He then runs to the SSE with a couple of unseen does......This was all around 1:50.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Also I'd say the average deer you will run into in ks is 140 to 150


----------



## ksgoosekillr

sleeperls said:


> People don't register deer. Out of 10. Maybe 1 will go in the books. I know and have held multiple 200 inch class deer in 5 years. Zero are in the books.


shhhhh we are all full of it here no big deer in Kansas hahaha

Snoman that same thing hap to me on Sunday about 1pm when i went to swap a card out except the buck was a one sided monster and unicorn on the opp side.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

I agree shhhhh there are no deer over 130 in Kansas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

sleeperls said:


> Also I'd say the average deer you will run into in ks is 140 to 150


:lol:


----------



## stevewes2004

zap said:


> 12th-20th then the last few days of the month.


That's when I'll be out there!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OPKShunter

Start my 9 day vacation Friday afternoon! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

I did manage to get some shooting time in between hanging stands and hunting and work etc havnt been shooting as much. 

Grabbed my 3 arrows walked to 40 and shot a few sets. Decided it was still on and quit after this group.


----------



## zap

nice


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Always like to end with a grouping like that. Leave feeling super confident for the next time you draw it back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Yeah I always end on a good note. Sometime can be the first 3 arrows. Sometimes it's 50.


----------



## damiller_77

I got some practice in yesterday.








First time I've ever got a Robin Hood!
Shot a little more today, getting the most of my hour of light after work. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Brother shot a nice one tonight, waiting to hear if he found it or not!


----------



## shaffer88

ikeinks said:


> Brother shot a nice one tonight, waiting to hear if he found it or not!


If you decide to post a photo and scratch his face out make sure his name is not in the title. LOL


----------



## JWilson90

Spent last night scouring google maps looking for a place to hunt and low and behold my neighbor owns a bunch of ground and they don't hunt. Most of if is farm fields but one is 80 acres of mostly timber with a creek running thru it and it's an area where the neighbors are trophy hunters managing for big bucks so needless to say I'm stoked. I'm gonna put up cameras and stands Friday and try and hunt there this weekend. So stoked to get some new ground 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeast236

JWilson90 said:


> Spent last night scouring google maps looking for a place to hunt and low and behold my neighbor owns a bunch of ground and they don't hunt. Most of if is farm fields but one is 80 acres of mostly timber with a creek running thru it and it's an area where the neighbors are trophy hunters managing for big bucks so needless to say I'm stoked. I'm gonna put up cameras and stands Friday and try and hunt there this weekend. So stoked to get some new ground
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That's awesome. Talk about a lottery pick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

I no. It's such a good spot I'm like naw won't get it but low and behold we did so I'm so thankful lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

I'll do the "crop the face out" special instead. This buck has been hanging around for a couple years. This is the same one he saw last Saturday and ran back to get in his stand. He said he came in following a group of does, grunting. He shot, and he went 40 yards and bedded down. His first with a bow! I'm jealous but also happy because another nice one is hanging around this area. I told him he could have the first crack. The Browless 8 or whatever you want to call him.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Great deer!


----------



## damiller_77

That's a dandy!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aeast236

Cool looking deer. Congrats to your brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Nice buck! Tell your brother congrats

Also, I personally like the blacked out fac in the pics better and the name adds a unique twist :eyebrows:


----------



## shaffer88

This morning is the day coldest day of the year for me so far I got 31° on the truck thermometer


----------



## Texan Aviator

shaffer88 said:


> This morning is the day coldest day of the year for me so far I got 31° on the truck thermometer


How's it going this mornin? See much?


----------



## aeast236

Been a good sit so far this morning. Had a nice 8 come in around 730am and got startled before I could draw. About 8:40am had a doe get pushed to 20 yards of me by a buck. Too bad he was a little too young. Just had a decent 8 approach but got hung up 50 yards out and that's as close as he got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Texan Aviator said:


> How's it going this mornin? See much?


I actually went out scouting a duck marsh, for the opener on Saturday, but after that I drove the kids to school and brought back roads home and the deer were moving. Granted it was a lot of six pointers forkies and spikes but I saw more deer moving this morning on the roads than any other day this year


----------



## gwessels

Nice!


----------



## Coyotehawk

Saw three real nice bucks last night. Unfortunately it was because they crossed the road in front of me on my way home from the stand. Buttheads.


----------



## sleeperls

I'm in the land of spikes and 130 ish 9 points. I'm hunting good sign. It'll happen just a matter of when


----------



## snoman4

Has been slow for me so far today. Saw a little 6 pointer two times at 730 and 830. He was defintely on the prowl. He made a scrape and I watched him rub urinate in it. At 830 I also saw a 7 or 8 pointer cruising. Thats all I have seen all day.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ncbowhunter36

Good Deer Congrats!!!


----------



## weshawk5

Slow day here too. Exact opposite of yesterday. Hopefully it picks up this evening now that the wind has died down.


----------



## jmav58

https://vimeo.com/191088410 hopefully you guys can see this video but this buck made a "rub" on a center pivot this morning. Never seen that before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeast236

jmav58 said:


> https://vimeo.com/191088410 hopefully you guys can see this video but this buck made a "rub" on a center pivot this morning. Never seen that before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny. I had one do that on the side of my hay bale blind and poked holes in the plastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Looks like not much going on...

Anyway the next three days look good, hope everyone has good luck!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

I agree my sons been the last 3 nights and seen nothing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taticalhunter2

It's been slow in the evening for me .... Past few mornings have been good shortly after day break 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

I rattled in 2 bucks this evening, they met in the crp and got after it a bit. Then the bigger one followed some does off. Back at it in the morning


----------



## ksgobbler

Member on here killed a big one this morning. We will see if he posts a pic.


----------



## hunterhewi

Which member? Lol


----------



## Justin Spies

Got it done on public ground this morning. I rattled this guy in and let the air out of him! Was quite the chore getting him down the hill and in to the boat to get back to the truck. Hard earned buck but I enjoyed every bit of it.


----------



## aeast236

Great buck Justin. Where you hunting on a island or what? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Justin Spies said:


> Got it done on public ground this morning. I rattled this guy in and let the air out of him! Was quite the chore getting him down the hill and in to the boat to get back to the truck. Hard earned buck but I enjoyed every bit of it.
> View attachment 5050129
> View attachment 5050137
> View attachment 5050161
> View attachment 5050169


Congrats Justin on your public land DIY buck. Have you put a tape on him yet?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## damiller_77

Great buck Justin!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

snoman4 said:


> Congrats Justin on your public land DIY buck. Have you put a tape on him yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Roughed him at 127-1/8. Weak brows and not too strong on the tines


----------



## snoman4

Justin Spies said:


> Roughed him at 127-1/8. Weak brows and not too strong on the tines


3 year old or 2 year old?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Had a great couple sits today. Had another mid 135ish 9 come by and a spike. Wind changed so moved to new location and I think it's gunna be good. Saw a very nice 10 point pushing does. Prayed he would visit me, but no luck tonight.


----------



## zap

Congratulations, Justin!

:tea:


----------



## shaffer88

Justin Spies said:


> Got it done on public ground this morning. I rattled this guy in and let the air out of him! Was quite the chore getting him down the hill and in to the boat to get back to the truck. Hard earned buck but I enjoyed every bit of it. ]


Better to go downhill than uphill!!! Congrats


----------



## Justin Spies

snoman4 said:


> 3 year old or 2 year old?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


He is a 3 year old


----------



## snoman4

Justin Spies said:


> He is a 3 year old


Congrats again brother. You going back out to doe hunt or fall turkey hunt?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan Aviator

First morning in the stand. 1 spike, 1 2.5yr old and one 3.5 yr old all harassing a group of does. And a coyote so far gonna sit all day if this keeps up


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

You worked for that one Justin^!


----------



## avluey

One fork cruising at 0730 so far


----------



## ikeinks

3 bucks cruising and a doe w 2 fawns.


----------



## AintNoGriz

My FIL just shot one. I'll post of pics when I get them


----------



## KSQ2

sleeperls said:


> Also I'd say the average deer you will run into in ks is 140 to 150


Wow, I'd like to hunt where you hunt!!!


----------



## KSQ2

We're back from our annual trip to NC Kansas, it was pretty slow up there. With all the rain, there was so much cover!! The deer didn't seem to be secluded to their usual haunts. It could be a little bit tougher rifle season up there, which would be awesome! Next year could be pretty special.
Anyway, back to SE Kansas, I went my best stand last night and almost got blanked, I'm hearing mornings are much better with these temps. Tomorrow morning could be really good, it's supposed to be the coolest day for a while.


----------



## burns_312

Sat yesterday behind a camera with a buddy. The morning was fairly eventful, 15 deer, 7 bucks and 8 does but zero chasing. None were even together, it was either all bucks or all does. Hopped back in mid afternoon and only saw a solo doe all evening. It's close, but darn sure not hot and heavy in the neck of the woods we were in yesterday.


----------



## Texan Aviator

Been in since 6am. Saw my last deer at 7am. I'm sticking it out all day but I'm already outta snacks :joy:. I drove around late last night by our place, when the ruts going hard I normally see the action down there. Nothing at all was happening. Hasn't busted wide open yet in unit 14


----------



## AintNoGriz

AintNoGriz said:


> My FIL just shot one. I'll post of pics when I get them


My FIL's Buck. I told him next time to clear the weeds out of the way! haha


----------



## Texan Aviator

Very nice congrats to him!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Nice buck congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats Justin, well earned. And congrats to you FIL Griz. Going to get back after them this afternoon.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Hit in Pott Co this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Congrats to your FIL grizz!


----------



## KSQ2

RogueMedic87 said:


> Hit in Pott Co this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Did you stay and wait for a salvage tag? I think I would have waited for a deputy for that bruiser!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

RogueMedic87 said:


> Hit in Pott Co this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang that buck would of made any hunter very happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

That is a stud of a road kill buck.


----------



## ikeinks

I know exactly where that is. Who got that rack??


----------



## kspseshooter

I bet the state of KS has it in their possession!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

He big ^


----------



## hunterhewi

Congrats everyone on the nice deer! A big thank you to our armed forces, past and present, for your unforgettable and heroic sacrifices. Every American is in debt to each of you for doing what you do while we get to enjoy the way of life we have.

Havent sat in a tree yet, but ill be in one first thing in the mornin! Went out duck hunting today and killed the prettiest bird ive ever shot. An awesome gorgeous drake hooded merganser! I was pretty happy with that shot, ive never seen one let alone shot one.


----------



## snoman4

hunterhewi said:


> Congrats everyone on the nice deer! A big thank you to our armed forces, past and present, for your unforgettable and heroic sacrifices. Every American is in debt to each of you for doing what you do while we get to enjoy the way of life we have.
> 
> Havent sat in a tree yet, but ill be in one first thing in the mornin! Went out duck hunting today and killed the prettiest bird ive ever shot. An awesome gorgeous drake hooded merganser! I was pretty happy with that shot, ive never seen one let alone shot one.
> 
> View attachment 5053153


They are beautiful birds but taste like Fido's behind. They are a diver so the taste osnt great...lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

snoman4 said:


> They are beautiful birds but taste like Fido's behind. They are a diver so the taste osnt great...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Haha yea we make jerky out of all of them anyways. Yes divers taste like crap lol im having this guy mounted though. The 3 hens with him will be jerky lol


----------



## gcjhawk

snoman4 said:


> They are beautiful birds but taste like Fido's behind. They are a diver so the taste osnt great...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You ruined the surprise.


----------



## bowhuntertx

https://vimeo.com/191225341

Slow day here in NC KS. Grunted this guy from 150 yds out which was fun. Totally oblivious. Had a 5x5 come in before him. 

Happy Veterans Day and thank you to all that have served


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

gcjhawk said:


> You ruined the surprise.


Everyone already knows divers taste like ass lol. They make good jerky though


----------



## snoman4

Well I had a great hunt in Kansas as usual but had to cut it 2 days short due to a family emergency back home in Florida. Saw 3 shooters with 2 in range. 

Zmax thanks for everything brother and being such a gracious host. Tell Luann I said goodbye, she looks great, and I have a turkey waiting for her in Florida. IMHO there is not a finer guide in the state of Kansas.

Zap is was great to see you brother and hope your well laid plans on public come together and you kill a monster.

KSHOYTHUNTER it was great to see you, Arrow, and Katie. Hope you keep your streak alive and kill a monster.

All of you guys hunting Kansas good luck on killing the buck of your dreams. 

BTW the drop tine buck, from post #1509, I saw 25 yards from the stand while walking in has 2 drops and is now dead. The hunter who killed him is a member here and it is his story to tell....





Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Its been hot, dry, slow, colder, wet, chasing, lots of uncut milo, etc.. without a good cold blast of artic air, lots of deer are still living in pastures and places without the heavy cover of timbered creek and river bottoms,..large bucks seem to be travelling a lot, not in lock down,..the next 2weeks will be the best rut action of 2016.

Good luck to all and congrats to the tag fillers!
Rumors of a local 166" 8pt has been killed

Headed to the Blue Moon for dinner about 730

Drive safe Kevin, prayers to you and yours.


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> Its been hot, dry, slow, colder, wet, chasing, lots of uncut milo, etc.. without a good cold blast of artic air, lots of deer are still living in pastures and places without the heavy cover of timbered creek and river bottoms,..large bucks seem to be travelling a lot, not in lock down,..the next 2weeks will be the best rut action of 2016.
> 
> Good luck to all and congrats to the tag fillers!
> Rumors of a local 166" 8pt has been killed
> 
> Headed to the Blue Moon for dinner about 730
> 
> Drive safe Kevin, prayers to you and yours.


Thanks brother. Appreciate everything.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBulcoc2

Killed this guy this morning at 950.. he was out cruising for does!


----------



## bowhuntertx

JBulcoc2 said:


> Killed this guy this morning at 950.. he was out cruising for does!


Nice buck, love the mass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Congrats JB!! That's a dandy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damiller_77

Great buck JB, congrats!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

hunterhewi said:


> Congrats everyone on the nice deer! A big thank you to our armed forces, past and present, for your unforgettable and heroic sacrifices. Every American is in debt to each of you for doing what you do while we get to enjoy the way of life we have.
> 
> Havent sat in a tree yet, but ill be in one first thing in the mornin! Went out duck hunting today and killed the prettiest bird ive ever shot. An awesome gorgeous drake hooded merganser! I was pretty happy with that shot, ive never seen one let alone shot one.
> 
> View attachment 5053153


Just the opposite here we are covered in teal, so I'll be out for our opener, then off to the deer stand round 9 staying out till 3ish, I have family pics tomorrow night. Congrats to all,


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

snoman4 said:


> Well I had a great hunt in Kansas as usual but had to cut it 2 days short due to a family emergency back home in Florida. Saw 3 shooters with 2 in range.
> 
> Zmax thanks for everything brother and being such a gracious host. Tell Luann I said goodbye, she looks great, and I have a turkey waiting for her in Florida. IMHO there is not a finer guide in the state of Kansas.
> 
> Zap is was great to see you brother and hope your well laid plans on public come together and you kill a monster.
> 
> KSHOYTHUNTER it was great to see you, Arrow, and Katie. Hope you keep your streak alive and kill a monster.
> 
> All of you guys hunting Kansas good luck on killing the buck of your dreams.
> 
> BTW the drop tine buck, from post #1509, I saw 25 yards from the stand while walking in has 2 drops and is now dead. The hunter who killed him is a member here and it is his story to tell....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Drive safely my friend. It was good seeing you! Glad you got to meet the wife and daughter. 

Brian, as always, thanks for the hospitality. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9

snoman4 said:


> Well I had a great hunt in Kansas as usual but had to cut it 2 days short due to a family emergency back home in Florida. Saw 3 shooters with 2 in range.
> 
> Zmax thanks for everything brother and being such a gracious host. Tell Luann I said goodbye, she looks great, and I have a turkey waiting for her in Florida. IMHO there is not a finer guide in the state of Kansas.
> 
> Zap is was great to see you brother and hope your well laid plans on public come together and you kill a monster.
> 
> KSHOYTHUNTER it was great to see you, Arrow, and Katie. Hope you keep your streak alive and kill a monster.
> 
> All of you guys hunting Kansas good luck on killing the buck of your dreams.
> 
> BTW the drop tine buck, from post #1509, I saw 25 yards from the stand while walking in has 2 drops and is now dead. The hunter who killed him is a member here and it is his story to tell....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Sorry you had to go soon Kevin. Was hoping to get to visit a little. Hope everything is okay back home and Maybe we will get to see each other next year or if you want to come to Arkansas and shoot some ducks this year just say the word!!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Awesome buck man, serious mass!!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Landowner I hunt on called me tonight. His brother shot a big one on the SW corner of the farm. They haven't recovered yet. Not sure what it was since I haven't seen any big ones this year. I hunt the on NE corner. 

He also sent me this pic. Their driveway goes thru one one of the creeks on the farm. This guy was cooling off I guess. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

RogueMedic87 said:


> Hit in Pott Co this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is there more to the story?? That buck is a toad.


----------



## RogueMedic87

RogueMedic87 said:


> Hit in Pott Co this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing more on the story from me. Deputy said someone was already headed there to get a salvage tag for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

Had a great buck coming in this am, but the wind shifted and he caught my scent at 50 yards. Still made for a fun hunt.


----------



## KCJayhawk

Got my first buck with a bow around 4:45 tonight.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Congrats KC.


----------



## Robertoski

Congrats KC!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

32 degrees this beautiful morning. Unfortunately my wife planned family pictures for 920 this morning. But I'm still going out and sitting until 830. Not a lot of time but hope to get it done quick this morning.


----------



## kspseshooter

Beautiful frosty morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

My 16 year old son Kaden is in stand and I am about 250 to his north. He has not gotten a deer with his bow yet, this is his 3rd year. 

It is too quiet out. I am on coyote patrol!!


----------



## Texan Aviator

Definitely a nice morning. 

Hoping the activity picks up soon. I'll prolly go help cutting beans for a day or two if this keeps up.


----------



## damiller_77

I can't see crap, I have a decoy 15 yards in front of me and I can barely see her. Still a great day to be in the woods!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JBulcoc2

Awesome Buck KC.. congrats on your first with a bow


----------



## ikeinks

Raining leaves now, had 19 degrees this morning. Boring sit, one deer so far.


----------



## catscratch

Working from home this morning. Can see thousands of acres of prime deer land (and a couple of food plots), not a single sighting...


----------



## AintNoGriz

My son has reported 2 bucks trailing does south of him since first light. Had a really big one that would not respond to his call about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## avluey

Decent activity so far. 3 y/o 8 pt around 0730; yearling doe hanging around my buck decoy for about 30 minutes when a big 10 came charging in and bumped her into the thicker bedding area to my south. He went right after her ignoring my decoy and my grunts. No chance at all for a shot but hopefully he comes back this way. The finger of woods I'm in runs south to the neighbors' harvested field. Unless he decides to set off across bare fields I'll see him again. Happened quick so couldn't make an accurate guess on score but a shooter for sure.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Had some action here. 3 does right at daybreak. Then the biggest yote I've ever seen. 20 hen turkeys. Then another doe came out of creek and went across the wheat field. Had a 2.5 year old 8 pt chasing her. This was all by 8:30. Haven't seen anything since.

I did not wear enough clothes tho this morning. It was colder than WeatherBug told me it would be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

Saw a big 8, 4 yearling bucks and a number of does and fawns this morning. No chasing. The 8 had his nose down and was searching. Last activity was 8:45. Deer still seem to be concentrating on acorns and the acorns are still falling. Beautiful morning.


----------



## zap

KCJayhawk said:


> Got my first buck with a bow around 4:45 tonight.


Great first buck, congratulations!


----------



## AT Booner

Best day in a long time . Nonstop action since daybreak, so far 11 bucks and I've lost track of the number of does. Mostly dinks but 1 big old 12pt. Everything chasing and crusing, nothing responding to calls. Headed to Norton area Thursday for 5 days of spot and stalk muleys.


----------



## ksgobbler

Cousin has a big 9 on the ground. They are trailing it as we speak. Another cousin stuck one last night. Big deer are falling.


----------



## KCJayhawk

zap said:


> Great first buck, congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## Texan Aviator

Yes sir congratulations! 

I saw a doe with the Fawn. A fork horn and a good looking 2yr old. Action died at 830


----------



## duby8609

Gonna sit again tonight. Starting to get burnt out. I've never had a season this slow. But ya can't kill em at home.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

these have been the slowest 4 days of bowhunting in the past 20 years for me. Combine the hot weather with guys building fence, neigjbors shooting guns, random guy on a 4 wheeler and another hunter on adjacent land who shows up 30 mins after light and leaves within 2 hours then comes back out at 4 and leaves while you can see plain as day. Add in the pressure of an outfitter and lack of food and you get no activity.... should have taken vacation later. 

Im about to Hillary Clinton this barking squirrel...


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Here is what happened over the last two weeks. Hunted every day from October 29th through Friday, Nov 11th. October 29th - Sunday the 6th, really warm and not much activity, passed several young bucks and several doe with zero mature buck sightings. Monday the 7th I had to take my son to get his braces adjusted that morning. Got to the property around 11:15, parked closer than usual to one of my stands and walked in. I got in the stand at 11:30, hung up my pack, pulled up my bow and hung it on the EZ hanger. Just as I nocked an arrow I see a doe coming along the field edge exactly where I had just walked 3 minutes before, behind her was a stud of an 8 point. She got in my shooting window at 25 yards and got a whiff of me, wind was blowing right to her. She slowly kept moving forward while looking right at me, the buck took a wide path out in to the field and came in to the window at 50 yards. No way to draw with her staring me down, they eventually took off. No other deer the rest of the day.

Tuesday the 8th, at 4:00 pm had a doe and her fawn drag a 150+ 10 point behind my stand. By the time I could draw he was quartering away hard at 20 yards, the impact of the arrow looked perfect and I could see my lighted nock as he ran away. Looked like I drove the arrow through the last few ribs straight up towards the vitals. Thought it was a done deal, waited until dark and started looking. No exit wound and no blood, finally found the end of my arrow 70 yards from the stand. Apparently the perfect shot wasn't so perfect, I must have missed the vitals and only hit guts. Going in after him pushed him, without a blood trail and in very thick ground cover I didn't know which direction he went. I spent the next two days grid searching every part of the property and could not find him. He ate 18 inches of that arrow and a 150 grain Helix broadhead, I can't imagine he is still alive.

Friday the 11th I climbed in to a stand on the edge of a cut corn field I had not sat in yet. In front of me was a runoff choked with weeds that ran from the top of the field to the timber, 100 yards long and 30 yards across. It was the one spot I had failed to check over the previous two days. After sitting until 2:00 pm and not seeing a single deer, I needed to check that runoff. I knew I could walk over and check and be back in the stand in 10 minutes. I walked through the weeds to the top of the field, when I turned to head back to the stand my worst nightmare happened. A buck I had never seen before on camera came out of the timber, trotted across the corn field, and ducked in to the timber 15 yards to the right of my stand. He was 170+, maybe a little bigger. I stood there steaming for about 1 minute, wondering how I could be so stupid for getting out of my stand. Just as I took a step towards the stand I see antlers on the left side of my stand, a crazy racked 8 point comes out within 20 yards of my stand and trots across the field and entered the other timber right where the first buck came out. He had the longest G2s I had ever seen, looked like a young bull elk. Got back in my stand and only saw a forky the rest of the night.

I'm not sure how I could make this many blunders in a 5 day period, but you can't imagine how disappointed and angry I am.


----------



## kspseshooter

I killed this guy this morning. Grossed 171










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

Goin live. My first set of the yr!
Distant shot of where I'm setting tonight:









And my view for the afternoon:









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## REDVANES

kspseshooter said:


> I killed this guy this morning. Grossed 171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wowser! Great buck!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

ksgoosekillr said:


> these have been the slowest 4 days of bowhunting in the past 20 years for me. Combine the hot weather with guys building fence, neigjbors shooting guns, random guy on a 4 wheeler and another hunter on adjacent land who shows up 30 mins after light and leaves within 2 hours then comes back out at 4 and leaves while you can see plain as day. Add in the pressure of an outfitter and lack of food and you get no activity.... should have taken vacation later.
> 
> Im about to Hillary Clinton this barking squirrel...


We must hunt close to each other. The neighbor around me has been popping rounds off randomly all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

ksgoosekillr said:


> these have been the slowest 4 days of bowhunting in the past 20 years for me. Combine the hot weather with guys building fence, neigjbors shooting guns, random guy on a 4 wheeler and another hunter on adjacent land who shows up 30 mins after light and leaves within 2 hours then comes back out at 4 and leaves while you can see plain as day. Add in the pressure of an outfitter and lack of food and you get no activity.... should have taken vacation later.
> 
> Im about to Hillary Clinton this barking squirrel...


We must be hunting near each other! After I saw the big 10 chase the little doe to my South some bird hunters started shooting and shouting after their dog(s) for the next two hours, awesome


----------



## avluey

Awesome buck pseshooter, congrats!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

just rattled in a 130 class. he wanted no part of stepping out in the open. laid a drag and have a scent bottle out of tinks 69... he was downwind and didnt act the least bit interested


----------



## zap

Great buck, pseshooter.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Great buck pse!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Monster buck pse!


----------



## catscratch

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

First sit of the year, first 30 minutes rattled and grunted in a 150"+ 10 point. He stopped at 60 yards and hes lucky. All he had to do was walk to the food plot to give the ol lady a nice 30 yard shot! 


Congrats everyone! Some nice bucks hittin the dirt this year!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Catscratch, what is the story on that bruiser?


----------



## kspseshooter

Re added my #s and came up with 165. Musta counted a circumference # twice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

Best sit of the season. Saw 10 deer. 3 bucks one of which was a monster. Watch two small bucks push around a doe for 25 minutes.


----------



## Texan Aviator

I drew back on one near dark... and my bow made a sound like a piece of wood starting to break in two... then my limb broke. Lucky it didn't rip my arm off. I'm sol for a few days now.


----------



## outdrsmn

Texan Aviator said:


> I drew back on one near dark... and my bow made a sound like a piece of wood starting to break in two... then my limb broke. Lucky it didn't rip my arm off. I'm sol for a few days now.


Pmd u


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Sorry to hear that aviator. That stinks. 

I sat all day. I saw 4 does and 1 dink by 8:30. Then didn't see anything else until 5. Then saw 3 more does and 2 more dinks. 

The landowner's brother found his buck from last night. It's a good one. I've never seen this buck before. He has traits from the last 2 I've killed on the property. Third tine coming out the front and the turkey foot on his left G2. Looks like the back side of it was broken off. Happy for him. He's a good guy and just getting back into hunting. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

Had him within 50 but no shot.


----------



## Texan Aviator

Yep


----------



## sleeperls

It's sad to report but I lost one. Mid 170s 10 point. 
Hit a tad back but not to far back but the arrow barried to the fletchings but did not come out off side. I found one spec of blood. The shot felt good and he ran off tail in the air etc. Not showing any signs of gut shot. I'm thinking I hit one lung and liver. 

I'm usino the old grim reaper razortip 1 3/8. Since I had the problems with the qad heads early in the season. 

Since he went so far I stayed in stand till dark. Shot was at 4 30. Came back around 930ish with the warden and we looked for blood and nothing. Just the one drop. Never did bump a deer, so I assume he is dead I just can't find him.

This morning being pheasant opener I got with about 20 to 30 guys and they helped me push through and look in the waste high grass and 5 foot tall crp with no luck. Walked 6.2 miles looking and no deer but the guys did well on birds. 

Took the rest of the day off just didn't feel like sitting. I'm 100 percent sure he is dead, but do to my so so shot I did not recover. I also feel a fixed head I would have had some blood even a little. Wished I would have got the ramcats instead. I'm also going to invest in a camera to film the shots that way I can prove where I hit and make myself feel better.


----------



## shaffer88

Texan Aviator said:


> I drew back on one near dark... and my bow made a sound like a piece of wood starting to break in two... then my limb broke. Lucky it didn't rip my arm off. I'm sol for a few days now.


Eldorado Sutherlands has a pretty good tech for close by or you'll be headed to Wichita for others


----------



## RogueMedic87

Texan Aviator said:


> Yep


If you're around NE Kansas, I have a right handed Athens Solace that you can borrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

sleeperls said:


> It's sad to report but I lost one. Mid 170s 10 point.
> Hit a tad back but not to far back but the arrow barried to the fletchings but did not come out off side. I found one spec of blood. The shot felt good and he ran off tail in the air etc. Not showing any signs of gut shot. I'm thinking I hit one lung and liver.
> 
> I'm usino the old grim reaper razortip 1 3/8. Since I had the problems with the qad heads early in the season.
> 
> Since he went so far I stayed in stand till dark. Shot was at 4 30. Came back around 930ish with the warden and we looked for blood and nothing. Just the one drop. Never did bump a deer, so I assume he is dead I just can't find him.
> 
> This morning being pheasant opener I got with about 20 to 30 guys and they helped me push through and look in the waste high grass and 5 foot tall crp with no luck. Walked 6.2 miles looking and no deer but the guys did well on birds.
> 
> Took the rest of the day off just didn't feel like sitting. I'm 100 percent sure he is dead, but do to my so so shot I did not recover. I also feel a fixed head I would have had some blood even a little. Wished I would have got the ramcats instead. I'm also going to invest in a camera to film the shots that way I can prove where I hit and make myself feel better.


Go look near water. Thats where mine went. I know several guys at work that made similar shots and all the deer went to water and a couple were found floating.


----------



## Justin Spies

2 for 2 on public land bucks in Kansas. I tagged out on Thursday and my hunting buddy did so yesterday. One more we had to get down the big hill and into the boat! We're headed back home this morning, good luck fellas! Mine is on the left and his on the right.


----------



## zap

Nice bucks, Justin!

Safe trip home.


----------



## Robertoski

Great Job, Justin!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

150-160 class buck locked up with a doe at just over 50 yards. Of course she led him away from me


----------



## Hawkfarm

More great bucks taken. Congrats. We've got a hot doe right below the farm house and have seen 9 bucks now with two shooters. The action is in the timber but deer are moving in and out into the open. And more does are checking out all of the activity. 26 this morning and no wind - perfect weather. Another buck right out the kitchen window in the back yard as I type this. Even though I'm not in a stand it has been a great morning. The real rut has now started on us. It just took one good lady.


----------



## hunterhewi

First kill for the wife in a couple years! 32 yards shot, after we rattled the 150" in. He snuck in behind us at 23 yards but we couldnt get situated for a shot in time.


----------



## RogueMedic87

ksgobbler said:


> Go look near water. Thats where mine went. I know several guys at work that made similar shots and all the deer went to water and a couple were found floating.











Yup. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

I walked a mile of the lake shoreline yesterday as well. Going to look again today.


----------



## catscratch

AintNoGriz said:


> Catscratch, what is the story on that bruiser?


He's a buck I had on camera all summer. I swore that I wasn't going to shoot him if I saw him this season... then I see him yesterday and flung an arrow. Lol, so much for self control  First set of the yr too!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan Aviator

Thanks for the offers to borrow that means a lot. My cousin is gonna let me
Use his sons bow for now. Thank you so much


----------



## Texan Aviator

Congrats on all the big deer!


----------



## shaffer88

Great public land bucks


----------



## scrub1




----------



## BROWNDOWN7

I know many in NW kansas that people don't really care who knows. If it gets registered people can see where it was shot then you have hunters crawling everywhere and the deer quality goes down.


----------



## stevewes2004

Have 100 acres of corn still standing beside us in Phillips co, anyone else still have uncut corn nearby? Praying they cut this week

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

Robertoski said:


> Great Job, Justin!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Tider37

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Lmao must be hunting around smith center. I know pooches well. Congrats on your first ks buck. 

No luck on mine guys. I'm sick, don't even feel like hunting.


----------



## Tider37

Killed this one yesterday morning
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tider37

Aaa


----------



## stevewes2004

Great buck Tider!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004

sleeperls said:


> Lmao must be hunting around smith center. I know pooches well. Congrats on your first ks buck.
> 
> No luck on mine guys. I'm sick, don't even feel like hunting.


Hate that man...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Nice buck Tider !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueMedic87

Nice buck Tider! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tider37

Thanks. Happy to get him. Did not see any scrapes or chasing at all this week. Does and small bucks were in same field and small bucks weren't harassing them. These temps have got them all messed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmith4

Sat all day out farm from Thursday to today. Thursday was the only decent day of movement but nothing big. Dad saw a stud bur he only comes out right at dark. Not sure if the neighbor still having milo not cut hurt movement but it was very slow. 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TNBuck2

I'm just back home from a week hunting in Kansas with zmax hunter. I was nervous since I hadn't hunted with him before but found out that everything I had read about him here was 100% true. Brian's integrity is obvious. 

The weather threw us a curve as warm temperatures and uncut fields made buck movement unpredictable. Still, Brian had plans for every wind and weather condition. 

I got my chance at a shooter on Friday and blew the shot. I'd like to blame the arrow or broad head but I can't - I simply made a bad shot. Brian's response was to try and make me feel as good as he could - only a fellow hunter can understand the huge rush of emotion and guilt of making a bad shot.

All in all the week was fantastic, top notch lodging and hunting with a hard working guide that takes pride in his work and really seems to care about his hunters. The other guys in camp were great and I'm hoping to see them down the road somewhere. If Brian will have me back, I'd like to seem them there next year!


----------



## ksgobbler

I went out for a doe this evening. Saw a 7 point at close range. Also had 2 different groups of turkeys go through and I missed a shot at one. Heard some grunting and crashing around to my north but never saw what was making it. No does spotted. Can't decide between deer and ducks in the morning.


----------



## hunterhewi

Was a good night tonight. Had a buck bed down in some thickets round 9 this mornin, got back in the stand at 4 and he was still there. Come to find out he was witn a doe, the big 10 was up there with him this afternoon. Right at dark had 3-4 bucks chasing a couple does and even had 2 bucks fighting pretty hard. Had a 2 year old 8 at 10 yards checkin out our decoy


----------



## shaffer88

hunterhewi said:


> Was a good night tonight. Had a buck bed down in some thickets round 9 this mornin, got back in the stand at 4 and he was still there. Come to find out he was witn a doe, the big 10 was up there with him this afternoon. Right at dark had 3-4 bucks chasing a couple does and even had 2 bucks fighting pretty hard. Had a 2 year old 8 at 10 yards checkin out our decoy


Good hunt, went out this am shot a 2 man real limit with a buddy, then in the stand by 2. 4 scrub bucks cruising very interested in my grunt tube, then one doe right before dark glands were white as snow and didn't drag a big boy with her. At least I got a limit of ducks


----------



## hunterhewi

Very nice! Shoulda packed the shotgun to the stand coulda easily killed my limit of specs today


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Texan Aviator said:


> Yep


where you hunting at?


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I went up to my place today to check my cams since I'm out of buck tags... movement seems real odd in comparison to previous years and my buck numbers are off. 1 younger buck that I know made it thru the rifle season last year has yet to show up. Did have some video of bucks pushing and chasing does so the rut is happening. All the crops have been harvested around my place but the milo at my buddies is still standing. These warm temps just aren't helping much of anything and this week looks absolutely terrible in those respects. I'm hoping to get back up to shoot some does in the Thanksgiving time frame; we need some cold weather in a big way.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Nice Buck catscratch^!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I feel for you sleeper, keep your chin up.


----------



## kstatemallards

Sorry for the late report, been crazy busy and spent the weekend pheasant hunting. Took my buddy out in Wednesday and Thursday and he was able to lay down a 5.5+ year old funky 156 inch deer. He came in dogging a doe from a half mile away. 

We also saw a dink buck breed a doe, several other bucks chasing all over the woods. Crazy morning. 

I had a buddy hunting another part of the property a half mile away and he saw 11 does/fawns and zero bucks. Goes to show how much things can be different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan Aviator

kscumminsdriver said:


> Texan Aviator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> where you hunting at?
Click to expand...

Strong city is the closest town. I have a loaner bow now, I'll be in the stand tomorrow.


----------



## catscratch

170p&ywhitail said:


> Nice Buck catscratch^!


Thanks!


----------



## stevewes2004

Had lots of activity yesterday afternoon, grunted in a 140 ish 10pt to 60yds, caught my wind and blew. Saw two other 130ish 8pts, and a pile of does/fawns. Corn still standing in my area. Weather looks sucky thru Thursday morn. Phillips co.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Should chose deer. Not many ducks seen at all, and what I have seen are wood ducks


----------



## avluey

Well the morning definitely started off strong with a 130ish 8 pt coming out at 37 yards right at first shooting light. Pretty sure he's the same one I passed on last Sunday morning. He's upwind of me and all of a sudden hightails it out in the direction he came from. Couple minutes later a real nice symmetrical 10 in the 150 range comes down the hill from across the CRP but he comes no closer than 67 yards and goes off in the same direction as the 8. Couldn't have cared less about my grunt and only stopped for a second when I snort-wheezed at him. An hour later a 2 year old 8 pt crossed over the high ground the 10 had come down off of. Was thinking maybe it was going to be one of those great days with bucks running all over but no movement at all since then. Was planning to sit all day but if there's no more movement by 11 or 12 I think I'll head in for lunch.

What's everyone's thoughts on this 'super moon?' I'm thinking it was 100% illum all night long and I just caught the tail end of them being active. With temps steadily rising throughout the day I'm not sure I expect to see much.


----------



## Texan Aviator

I was down getting comfortable with my loaner bow this morning and my cousin called 3 times in 10 mins saying he saw big deer on their feet around 830am in crp hassling does. I quit practicing and got changed. I came in late but I'm back in the tree now.


----------



## scrub1

scrub1 said:


> View attachment 5059393


I shot this buck on 11/11. He was 90 yards up a fence line, sniffing in the air, I grunted once at him and he came in on a string.


----------



## kspseshooter

Looks like a dandy scub!! Any better pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan Aviator

Mosquitos on November 14th :flushed:


----------



## KSQ2

The Mrs had this buck in the backyard at 38 yards on Saturday morning. Only thing that saved him was her brother's wedding! She stalked him in flannel pants, a plaid jacket from our mud room closet, and curlers in her hair. Lol!


----------



## Texan Aviator

KSQ2 said:


> The Mrs had this buck in the backyard at 38 yards on Saturday morning. Only thing that saved him was her brother's wedding! She stalked him in flannel pants, a plaid jacket from our mud room closet, and curlers in her hair. Lol!


 that's a stud!


----------



## stevewes2004

scrub1 said:


> I shot this buck on 11/11. He was 90 yards up a fence line, sniffing in the air, I grunted once at him and he came in on a string.


Great deer man. Post some more pics. It sure is hot...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## df06

I hunted the 8th through the 11th in Ness County. It was quite warm, highs in the mid/high 60s, full sun and plenty of breeze.
Was in a ground blind the 11th. Had a dink buck come in at 5:30 pm and had several does also in front of me. Just at last light, a real nice 10 point came in and made a scrape at 15 yards. He stopped between two windows in my blind so I could not shoot. I thought that he would move forward after he was done scraping. Wrong! He turned and walked away and I never got a shot.
Hunted the three more days and had opportunities at another dink buck and some does. Went home empty handed.


----------



## skeeter41

I was there the week before you. I never had a shot opportunity but we had record high temps and still saw deer. nice place to stay and beautiful land to hunt. this was my first trip to Kansas and hopefully wont be last. brian was a stand up guy. took us around and showed us the farms and where to park and where stands were. couldn't ask for anything more. well except for a 170" to walk out but maybe next time.


----------



## ksgobbler

Neighbor shot a 158" 10 point


----------



## Arkie79

First off thanks for this thread. I love reading it and getting rut updates. Especially when I draw a Kansas tag. I didn't draw last year. I arrived yesterday with time to hunt. It looks like I may have hit the dates right for the rut but not so much the weather. I was out here these same dates in 2014 and the highs barely hit freezing. By the looks of the thread Nov. 12 was a great day to be here. I checked my cams yesterday first thing. I drove out in Oct to put up three cameras. 700 miles is a long ways to go to put out cameras and scout but oh well. I have very few shooters on camera but one is a STUD. Any guesses on score. As far as rut updates I'm hunting around Osborne.


----------



## skeeter41

He is big enough to shoot!! Lol I'd say every bit of 170


----------



## shaffer88

skeeter41 said:


> He is big enough to shoot!! Lol I'd say every bit of 170


Agreed he carries his mass throughout


----------



## Arkie79

I agree on big enough to shoot. He's consuming my every thought. Ha. I was guessing him around 170 but I don't ever see deer like that in Arkansas. I've been fortunate enough to kill a lot of mature bucks in Arkansas but most are in the 140s.


----------



## kstatemallards

Arkie79 said:


> I agree on big enough to shoot. He's consuming my every thought. Ha. I was guessing him around 170 but I don't ever see deer like that in Arkansas. I've been fortunate enough to kill a lot of mature bucks in Arkansas but most are in the 140s.


He's a brut. Good luck putting him on the ground.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Drove around a little after work tonight counted 14 does out in fields feeding
.. not a single buck in sight. makes no sense for this time of year.


----------



## iviec

ksgoosekillr said:


> Drove around a little after work tonight counted 14 does out in fields feeding
> .. not a single buck in sight. makes no sense for this time of year.


Nothing has made sense this season! I did manage to kill a good buck last Saturday but it's been a hard season with warm weather and grass 5' tall everywhere and a healthy acorn crop.


----------



## ikeinks

Cooler temps starting Friday so I will be back at it then and took all of next week off. Good luck to those hunting


----------



## kstatemallards

ksgoosekillr said:


> Drove around a little after work tonight counted 14 does out in fields feeding
> .. not a single buck in sight. makes no sense for this time of year.


There could have been a hot doe or two in the woods...or they don't want to get shot off the road. 

Just because it's the rut doesn't mean there will be a buck on every doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

ikeinks said:


> Cooler temps starting Friday so I will be back at it then and took all of next week off. Good luck to those hunting


If I still had a tag I'd be sitting all day on sat/sun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

kstatemallards said:


> If I still had a tag I'd be sitting all day on sat/sun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my plan. Those temps are very intriguing. 

Anyone had a property with a bobcat terrorizing the deer. The place I just picked up has two studs on it but the last 2 mornings I've hunted I've seen deer coming in then a bobcat comes out of nowhere and runs the deer off. With the hot temps this week I'm thinking of taking my predator call out trying to get a shot on him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeast236

JWilson90 said:


> That's my plan. Those temps are very intriguing.
> 
> Anyone had a property with a bobcat terrorizing the deer. The place I just picked up has two studs on it but the last 2 mornings I've hunted I've seen deer coming in then a bobcat comes out of nowhere and runs the deer off. With the hot temps this week I'm thinking of taking my predator call out trying to get a shot on him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I first read that I assumed someone was chasing them with a bobcat but that would be absurd. Lol. Never heard of a bobcat (animal version or otherwise) chasing deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

kstatemallards said:


> If I still had a tag I'd be sitting all day on sat/sun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly; if I had a buck tag left I'd be in a stand all day Friday, Saturday and Sunday... as it is, I may still sit all day saturday and sunday and put down some does.


----------



## ikeinks

aeast236 said:


> When I first read that I assumed someone was chasing them with a bobcat but that would be absurd. Lol. Never heard of a bobcat (animal version or otherwise) chasing deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My buddy has trail cam pics of w bobcat trying to pounce on a doe. I'll see if he will email them to me.


----------



## zap

JWilson90 said:


> That's my plan. Those temps are very intriguing.
> 
> Anyone had a property with a bobcat terrorizing the deer. The place I just picked up has two studs on it but the last 2 mornings I've hunted I've seen deer coming in then a bobcat comes out of nowhere and runs the deer off. With the hot temps this week I'm thinking of taking my predator call out trying to get a shot on him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not legal to shoot a cat before wendesday and you will need a fur harvester license.


----------



## kstatemallards

JWilson90 said:


> That's my plan. Those temps are very intriguing.
> 
> Anyone had a property with a bobcat terrorizing the deer. The place I just picked up has two studs on it but the last 2 mornings I've hunted I've seen deer coming in then a bobcat comes out of nowhere and runs the deer off. With the hot temps this week I'm thinking of taking my predator call out trying to get a shot on him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I watched a bobcat come out and check out some turkeys in a field this fall. The turkeys went on alert but didn't leave the field. In fact, the bobcat looked like it couldn't care less about the turkeys. Once the bobcat left the field the turkeys actually walked in its direction. 

I'd be shocked if a bobcat was terrorizing some deer. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Its the bobcat that legends are made from.......:lol:

JK, jwilson.


----------



## sleeperls

I don't give a hoot what that deer pic scores he is getting shot at. WOW THAT MASS.


Tonight was a funny night. I'm getting burn out and made myself sit tonight. About a hour in the guts started bubbling. It soon was apparent that I wasn't gunna make it to dark. Climbed down and went down wind as far as I could. Did my business and but cheeks out for the world here comes a fork running a mature doe. They ran a circle around me twice and ran around the river a bit. All I could do is laugh.

Climbed back up in the stand and saw 2 more bucks and 3 does. The other bucks showed no intrest in the younger does.


----------



## swkslampe

lol sounds like me. I'm wanting to try all day sits Friday & Saturday, but gettin older must be gettin to me. I just don't have the stomach & bladder like I used to. Thinking pack a sandwich and some water, phone charger, but I know there's going to be a few bathroom breaks, trying to plan ahead at my possible stand locations. Never used to worry about it and now I can barely make it through my morning/evening sits without a "break."


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

sleeperls said:


> I don't give a hoot what that deer pic scores he is getting shot at. WOW THAT MASS.
> 
> 
> Tonight was a funny night. I'm getting burn out and made myself sit tonight. About a hour in the guts started bubbling. It soon was apparent that I wasn't gunna make it to dark. Climbed down and went down wind as far as I could. Did my business and but cheeks out for the world here comes a fork running a mature doe. They ran a circle around me twice and ran around the river a bit. All I could do is laugh.
> 
> Climbed back up in the stand and saw 2 more bucks and 3 does. The other bucks showed no interest in the younger does.



Trying to make that super moon work for you, huh? Lol. I applaud the hustle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

It was for sure one of those only in the woods moments. 

Good luck to you guys still after it. I gotta get back to work tomorrow. Maybe by the weekend my batteries will be recharged and ready to hit it hard again.


----------



## sleeperls

It was for sure one of those only in the woods moments. 

Good luck to you guys still after it. I gotta get back to work tomorrow. Maybe by the weekend my batteries will be recharged and ready to hit it hard again.


----------



## JWilson90

kstatemallards said:


> I watched a bobcat come out and check out some turkeys in a field this fall. The turkeys went on alert but didn't leave the field. In fact, the bobcat looked like it couldn't care less about the turkeys. Once the bobcat left the field the turkeys actually walked in its direction.
> 
> I'd be shocked if a bobcat was terrorizing some deer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea it's behavior I would never expect. He's scared deer from my set Sunday morning and Monday morning. If I didn't see it I wouldn't believe it either lol but I know what I saw lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Beautiful morning in the stand, feels more like spring turkey season though


----------



## Arkie79

Yesterday afternoon was slow for me. Sat all day and never saw a deer after 9 am. I saw several on the drive out. I just had a young 8 point run a doe past me. She didn't want anything to do with him.


----------



## Texan Aviator

Saw the biggest buck I've ever seen alive last nite around 8pm bedded with a doe in crp. 190"+ typical. He let me stare at him for a good 5 mins at 30 yards. It was torture. Seeing lots of bucks in crp bedded down. Lots of fawns wondering alone. Seems like lock down in this area


----------



## trophyhunter11

Any update on the movement around Jewell and Republic County?


----------



## shaffer88

Texan Aviator said:


> Saw the biggest buck I've ever seen alive last nite around 8pm bedded with a doe in crp. 190"+ typical. He let me stare at him for a good 5 mins at 30 yards. It was torture. Seeing lots of bucks in crp bedded down. Lots of fawns wondering alone. Seems like lock down in this area


More to this story!! You stated at him? For 5 min? No shot or what happened


----------



## stevewes2004

Seems daylight move is ok the first couple hrs of morning then the last couple hours of the afternoon. Watched a stud 1/2 rack bed down in a draw with a doe at 0930 and never saw them leave before dark.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## trophyhunter11

8pm it was night


----------



## hunterhewi

shaffer88 said:


> More to this story!! You stated at him? For 5 min? No shot or what happened


If it was 8pm he better not be shooting! Lol


----------



## shaffer88

hunterhewi said:


> If it was 8pm he better not be shooting! Lol


Ha missed that part my bad!


----------



## Texan Aviator

shaffer88 said:


> Texan Aviator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the biggest buck I've ever seen alive last nite around 8pm bedded with a doe in crp. 190"+ typical. He let me stare at him for a good 5 mins at 30 yards. It was torture. Seeing lots of bucks in crp bedded down. Lots of fawns wondering alone. Seems like lock down in this area
> 
> 
> 
> More to this story!! You stated at him? For 5 min? No shot or what happened
Click to expand...

8pm. It was dark. He was in my trucks headlights


----------



## Texan Aviator

In the stand now, few dinks one doe being chased by a fork horn.


----------



## Texan Aviator

shaffer88 said:


> hunterhewi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was 8pm he better not be shooting! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ha missed that part my bad!
Click to expand...

Sitting there with my bow beside me I'm not gonna lie, it wasn't easy. Like seeing a armored truck filled with cash sitting there and the door is open and nobody lookin. It tested me!


----------



## zap

Just a fyi. If you are shining vehicle headlights off the road and illuminating deer law enforcement could say you are illegal if you have any weapon in the vehicle and confiscate the weapon.

Not saying anyone had illegal intentions, just a heads up.


----------



## hunterhewi

Good on you. Dont be a greedy slob hunter, that gives the rest of us a bad name


----------



## Texan Aviator

Yeah, I had been sitting on a county road idling my truck on the phone. We own a crp field there and the gate was open so I pulled in to snap a pic of the moon for my girlfriend... as soon as I turned in the gate there they were at 30 yards laying down, sure makes the big boys stupid. If she wasn't moving he want either


Thanks for the heads up zap I didn't know that.


----------



## zap

Texan Aviator said:


> Thanks for the heads up zap I didn't know that.


Licensed concealed carry is included as a weapon and is subject to confiscation also, plus the ticket.


----------



## Texan Aviator

zap said:


> Texan Aviator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up zap I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Licensed concealed carry is included as a weapon and is subject to confiscation also, plus the ticket.
Click to expand...

Basically keep your lights on the road! I was on private property tho, when I saw them. Just saw em ahead of me and stopped. Either way I'll keep that in mind. Not lookin to get into trouble for sure


----------



## zap

It is a 'grey area' and KDWP loves that. They confiscate many firearms and bows every year. Shining is legal but you may not have any weapon in the vehicle.


----------



## Texan Aviator

I'm not surprised to hear that. Pretty crummy. Understood. Imma take a closer look at the regs when I go in for lunch.

Just saw a 2yr old chasing a doe full boar in the field in front of me. Think she wants that 190" to breed her :joy:


----------



## kspseshooter

Not sure headlights are considered shining. 
A spotlight absolutely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr

zap said:


> It is a 'grey area' and KDWP loves that. They confiscate many firearms and bows every year. Shining is legal but you may not have any weapon in the vehicle.


not just firearms you can not posses any ammo either... that goes for as simple as a single 22 bullet that may have rolled under your seat... maybe i caught them on a bad day but ask me how i know this... because he tore through my truck like i was smuggling cocaine across the border. My truck always has some kind of ammo in it. Found out that night i couldnt have anything in my truck if i had a spotlight. I even removed any and every firearm and bow from my truck. The Judge however disagreed with the warden and im thankful he did. Here is the kicker though i was helping my 80 year old landowner look for a calf that was loose. First words out of his mouth when he pulled me over was "i got a report of someone spotlighting and shooting deer in the area" i did not help my cause when i replied "do you see any dead deer laying around?"... learned two lessons that day. remove all ammo for a spot light and dont be a smartass to someone with a badge


----------



## ksgoosekillr

kspseshooter said:


> Not sure headlights are considered shining.
> A spotlight absolutely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


headlights ARE considered shining, i read up on the laws after i was wrote up. so are flashlights, headlights, any type of illumination attached to a gun. Anything that projects light. They should have outlawed that moon last night i could see WAY TOO good... so could poachers too


----------



## zap

kspseshooter said:


> Not sure headlights are considered shining.
> A spotlight absolutely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol:


----------



## Texan Aviator

ksgoosekillr said:


> zap said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 'grey area' and KDWP loves that. They confiscate many firearms and bows every year. Shining is legal but you may not have any weapon in the vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> not just firearms you can not posses any ammo either... that goes for as simple as a single 22 bullet that may have rolled under your seat... maybe i caught them on a bad day but ask me how i know this... because he tore through my truck like i was smuggling cocaine across the border. My truck always has some kind of ammo in it. Found out that night i couldnt have anything in my truck if i had a spotlight. I even removed any and every firearm and bow from my truck. The Judge however disagreed with the warden and im thankful he did. Here is the kicker though i was helping my 80 year old landowner look for a calf that was loose. First words out of his mouth when he pulled me over was "i got a report of someone spotlighting and shooting deer in the area" i did not help my cause when i replied "do you see any dead deer laying around?"... learned two lessons that day. remove all ammo for a spot light and dont be a smartass to someone with a badge
Click to expand...

Wow! Sounds like a friendly fella. Ridiculous.


----------



## kspseshooter

It's too warm to hunt. Better just troll on AT.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Speaking of law enforcement, the blue and reds were flashing at the end of our driveway as the girls got ready for school. I walked them down to wait for the bus and spoke with the officer. A car had hit a deer about a half hour earlier, no one was hurt, but the car took a beating. I wanted to take a pic of the car, but I didn't think it was appropriate. Here's the culprit:








Something also decided to take a swipe at our deer target last night, full moon makes em crazy!


----------



## kspseshooter

My glen del has been in prices many mornings this time of year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

kspseshooter said:


> It's too warm to hunt. Better just troll on AT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are the one trolling......:lol:


----------



## kspseshooter

You need a good spot to hunt? I have a stand for ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

trophyhunter11 said:


> Any update on the movement around Jewell and Republic County?


Get up here


----------



## kspseshooter

You need a good spot to hunt? I have a stand for ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

kspseshooter said:


> You need a good spot to hunt? I have a stand for ya.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I, unlike you, hunt out of stands that I set myself at spots that I find myself.

Now if you want to keep wising off to me over the internet you can.....but you know how to find me if you care to say this chit to my face.


----------



## trophyhunter11

i will be heading yalls way tomorrow


----------



## trophyhunter11

i have been waiting on the weather to get better!


----------



## ikeinks

kstatemallards said:


> I watched a bobcat come out and check out some turkeys in a field this fall. The turkeys went on alert but didn't leave the field. In fact, the bobcat looked like it couldn't care less about the turkeys. Once the bobcat left the field the turkeys actually walked in its direction.
> 
> I'd be shocked if a bobcat was terrorizing some deer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weshawk5

ikeinks said:


> Get up here


I should get up there and hunt my spot by Jamestown. Not having any luck here. Hard to be motivated when it's so warm out.


----------



## aeast236

ikeinks said:


>


That's pretty cool! I'm surprised.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

kstatemallards said:


> I watched a bobcat come out and check out some turkeys in a field this fall. The turkeys went on alert but didn't leave the field. In fact, the bobcat looked like it couldn't care less about the turkeys. Once the bobcat left the field the turkeys actually walked in its direction.
> 
> I'd be shocked if a bobcat was terrorizing some deer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a young cat use my tree for cover while trying to put a stalk on three does that were approaching my stand from the opposite direction. The does quickly saw it and started stomping and snorting and moving closer to it. They eventually drove it off. I've also seen a big male cat meet a mature 8 point buck at 10 yards on a trail under another one of my stands. After a brief staredown the buck backed up and went around and the cat continued down the trail. The neatest thing I've witnessed with cats involved quail. I had a covey of quail moving down an old logging road and were right under my tree stand where I could look directly down on them. I heard a peep and they simply disappeared. I couldn't figure out what happened or where they went. Then I saw a momma cat with kittens coming down the road. The cats walked right through where the covey had been and never indicated that they knew the quail had been there. Five minutes or so after the cats had gone I heard another soft peep and the quail reappeared right where they had been - right where the cats walked through. I don't know how one of the cats had not stepped on one of the quail. A first hand lesson on cats and motion. Smell was not an issue. A yote probably would have brought a different reaction.


----------



## reed4343

I was able to take my largest buck to date and first Kansas buck this past Friday


----------



## aeast236

reed4343 said:


> View attachment 5070041
> 
> 
> I was able to take my largest buck to date and first Kansas buck this past Friday


Congrats!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

ikeinks said:


>


That's pretty surprising. I'd whack that thing once season opens just to be sure. 

I still don't think the bobcat is going to affect the hunting in that area. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Yeah I'm not trying to act smarter than anyone. Just sharing pics of a pretty rare thing


----------



## zap

reed4343 said:


> View attachment 5070041
> 
> 
> I was able to take my largest buck to date and first Kansas buck this past Friday


Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## JWilson90

ikeinks said:


>


That's exactly what the one I saw did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Ok guys I'm going to compliment a guide service here in our home state disregard if you want. I grew up with a family that has always been into hunting they started a guide service some time ago. They usually put down a lot of big deer and that is not my point. They have a tracking dog and for some reason he couldn't find the buck in the grass, so rather than giving up after grid searching, they go out rent a single engine plane and pilot and do some flyovers to find the deer. And what would you guess, yes they found to make one proud happy hunter. This is a dedicated guide service and will do there best to help you find harvest and retrieve your trophy Kansas animal. So this is a kudos to them for going the extra mile to brings someone's harvest home. If any of you out of staters need a guide service I highly recommend them.

C and S whitetails out of south central Kansas. They have a website and Facebook page please visit they have great trail cam pics and hero shots, I'm done with my praise of them

https://www.facebook.com/KansasWhitetails/
http://candskansaswhitetails.com/


----------



## kstatemallards

ikeinks said:


> Yeah I'm not trying to act smarter than anyone. Just sharing pics of a pretty rare thing


I hope you didn't take my comments the wrong way. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## stevewes2004

Very slow this afternoon... slick heads and coyotes

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004

This is Golf weather!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

It is pretty warm.:lol:

Found some good spots on the public yesterday afternoon. Love scouting out new places.


----------



## Texan Aviator

reed4343 said:


> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5070041&d=1479242781"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> I was able to take my largest buck to date and first Kansas buck this past Friday


Congratulations


----------



## kstatemallards

zap said:


> It is pretty warm.:lol:
> 
> Found some good spots on the public yesterday afternoon. Love scouting out new places.


When are you going to hunt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Hunted last Thursday eve and Sunday eve. Probably be able to get back out on Friday. 

Maybe Thursday am.


----------



## Cookie1125

stevewes2004 said:


> This is Golf weather!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Yes definitely golf weather. View from the other day. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

Well even in this weather they are still getting out and about. Just had this guy come in









Minus his 2's and 3's on both sides. I knew he looked tough in this picture. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Man those would be some hard knocks to lose 2s and 3s


----------



## hunterhewi

2 doea in the wheat south of me so far. No other movement yet. I know there are 2 good bucks in this dry creek bottom. Just need them to show their faces


----------



## Spencer

I swore it was a different buck to begin with. But nope for sure same buck one side they are pretty well broke off at the base, the other side they have a few inches left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkie79

The slowness continues for me around Osborne. I decided not to do an all day sit yesterday. I'm only seeing movement early and late. The wind kept trying to change so I abandoned the start about 1:00. I drove 45 miles of gravel roads to go check out some Wiha ground. Then I drove the same distance back but took a different route. I never saw the first deer from the road. I did jump a pretty nice buck that was bedded on the Wiha ground. The only deer I've seen this morning were in front of my stand on the walk in. It's hard to use the cover of darkness with this moon. I'm not sure what's going on. Yesterday afternoon late I saw a mature buck out feeding with a fork horn. I saw multiple groups of does and a couple single does all alone. I saw 2 bucks pushing does and they were both youngsters.


----------



## stevewes2004

Only one 120 ish 2.5year old so far this am...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Ive been out maybe 4 times this yr, looks like this weekend will be the best weather yet. 

Yest. News,.. a 150+ 10 was trailing a doe, on the move at 12:05, with 3 smaller bucks following along,..


----------



## avluey

So far a pair of fawns came through at 0705 and a small basket 8 cruising by at 10 yards at 0745. With the wind it's still mildly chilly so hoping to see something mature (I'm about ready to put down a doe at this point) on its feet before the heat sets in. Saw a 125ish 3 y/o 8 pt yesterday at 2:30 but the farmer had a tractor going near his bedding area so not sure he'd have been up otherwise. Been at it hard since Friday mostly sitting all day in some of my best stands and other than that 8 I haven't seen anything after about 9:30 or earlier than 4:30. Most deer I've seen in a single day is 5, never less than 3. Had one shooter paired up with a doe on Sunday morning, one shooter bump a yearling doe away from my decoy on Saturday morning, and 2 shooters just taking their time across a grassy bottom on Monday, one in the morning and one shortly before last light. 

Rattled in one tiny forkhorn yesterday morning but otherwise haven't had any positive reaction to rattling, grunts, or snort-wheezes. The 4 shooters I've seen could not have been less interested in my grunts or wheezes. Basically the only rut-like behavior I've seen is the paired up buck and the one who bumped and chased the yearling away from my buck decoy. Have given up on the decoy as there just doesn't seem to be an ounce of aggression in any of these Bucks.


----------



## kstatemallards

avluey said:


> So far a pair of fawns came through at 0705 and a small basket 8 cruising by at 10 yards at 0745. With the wind it's still mildly chilly so hoping to see something mature (I'm about ready to put down a doe at this point) on its feet before the heat sets in. Saw a 125ish 3 y/o 8 pt yesterday at 2:30 but the farmer had a tractor going near his bedding area so not sure he'd have been up otherwise. Been at it hard since Friday mostly sitting all day in some of my best stands and other than that 8 I haven't seen anything after about 9:30 or earlier than 4:30. Most deer I've seen in a single day is 5, never less than 3. Had one shooter paired up with a doe on Sunday morning, one shooter bump a yearling doe away from my decoy on Saturday morning, and 2 shooters just taking their time across a grassy bottom on Monday, one in the morning and one shortly before last light.
> 
> Rattled in one tiny forkhorn yesterday morning but otherwise haven't had any positive reaction to rattling, grunts, or snort-wheezes. The 4 shooters I've seen could not have been less interested in my grunts or wheezes. Basically the only rut-like behavior I've seen is the paired up buck and the one who bumped and chased the yearling away from my buck decoy. Have given up on the decoy as there just doesn't seem to be an ounce of aggression in any of these Bucks.


At least you're seeing some shooters. Only takes one mistake for them to get an arrow. Good luck.


----------



## KSQ2

My wife and I love to deer hunt, but it's never been personal before, until this morning when she looked out the breakfast nook window and saw this...:teeth:


----------



## zap

:lol:


----------



## zap

Looks like it will be real close to 80° for today and tomorrow.....good luck to everyone hunting.


----------



## KSQ2

Friday is looking pretty wonderful though!


----------



## avluey

kstatemallards said:


> avluey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far a pair of fawns came through at 0705 and a small basket 8 cruising by at 10 yards at 0745. With the wind it's still mildly chilly so hoping to see something mature (I'm about ready to put down a doe at this point) on its feet before the heat sets in. Saw a 125ish 3 y/o 8 pt yesterday at 2:30 but the farmer had a tractor going near his bedding area so not sure he'd have been up otherwise. Been at it hard since Friday mostly sitting all day in some of my best stands and other than that 8 I haven't seen anything after about 9:30 or earlier than 4:30. Most deer I've seen in a single day is 5, never less than 3. Had one shooter paired up with a doe on Sunday morning, one shooter bump a yearling doe away from my decoy on Saturday morning, and 2 shooters just taking their time across a grassy bottom on Monday, one in the morning and one shortly before last light.
> 
> Rattled in one tiny forkhorn yesterday morning but otherwise haven't had any positive reaction to rattling, grunts, or snort-wheezes. The 4 shooters I've seen could not have been less interested in my grunts or wheezes. Basically the only rut-like behavior I've seen is the paired up buck and the one who bumped and chased the yearling away from my buck decoy. Have given up on the decoy as there just doesn't seem to be an ounce of aggression in any of these Bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> At least you're seeing some shooters. Only takes one mistake for them to get an arrow. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Yeah seeing almost a shooter per day is nice for sure, hoping all the time in the stand eventually pays off. I'm a little over 2 hours from home so not much sense in doing anything else but logging time and hoping one slips up. Hung a new stand yesterday afternoon for the south winds this afternoon and tomorrow, maybe a change of scenery will help.


----------



## zap

Best of luck, avluey.


----------



## Texan Aviator

Well, I was scouting crp treelike today and heard grunting on the ridge below me I set up on the ground near heavily used trail on the ridge below me I set up on the ground near heavily used trail and grunted one time. Big boy I saw a few days ago came in at 15 yards facing me.. of course the smart ******* came in not on the trail but in thickest stuff there was so I had no shot


----------



## Texan Aviator

Talk to text typos and page won't let me edit...

Well, I was scouting crp treelines today and heard grunting on the ridge below me. I set up on the ground near a heavily used trail on the ridge below me and grunted once. Big boy I saw a few days ago came in at 15 yards facing me.. of course the smart ******* came in not on the trail but in thickest stuff there was so I had no shot


----------



## kspseshooter

avluey said:


> Yeah seeing almost a shooter per day is nice for sure, hoping all the time in the stand eventually pays off. I'm a little over 2 hours from home so not much sense in doing anything else but logging time and hoping one slips up. Hung a new stand yesterday afternoon for the south winds this afternoon and tomorrow, maybe a change of scenery will help.


This proves that time in the stand is key to killing a mature deer, no matter what the weather is.
They will move you just have to be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

zap said:


> Best of luck, avluey.


Thanks Zap, you too!


----------



## weshawk5

kspseshooter said:


> This proves that time in the stand is key to killing a mature deer, no matter what the weather is.
> They will move you just have to be there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And obviously location. I've hunted the same 500 or so acres that we own for like 3 years now. I see giants on cam during the night and have prob seen less than 5 mature bucks during the day in 3 years... in person and on camera. I've put a lot of thought into being done for the year and trying to find somewhere else to hunt next year. I have spikes and does all day but the big ones just won't come around.


----------



## stevewes2004

weshawk5 said:


> And obviously location. I've hunted the same 500 or so acres that we own for like 3 years now. I see giants on cam during the night and have prob seen less than 5 mature bucks during the day in 3 years... in person and on camera. I've put a lot of thought into being done for the year and trying to find somewhere else to hunt next year. I have spikes and does all day but the big ones just won't come around.


Yep, right location and time in the stand is everything...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004

Oh and being able to shoot straight 😅

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

If you own 500 acres they are there. Stand Location is a major key. 
A buck doesn't get old by being stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weshawk5

stevewes2004 said:


> Oh and being able to shoot straight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Haha that too


----------



## weshawk5

kspseshooter said:


> If you own 500 acres they are there. Stand Location is a major key.
> A buck doesn't get old by being stupid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not all at one place. 40 here and 80 there. Largest individual spot is 180 acres. There's just not enough timber and cover on our land. I've got camera pics spanning 3-4 years from all over our land and middle of the night is when they come around. I don't know where they move during the day but it isn't on ground we own. I get lots of daytime pics of bucks until they shed their velvet. Then nothing.


----------



## shaffer88

weshawk5 said:


> It's not all at one place. 40 here and 80 there. Largest individual spot is 180 acres. There's just not enough timber and cover on our land. I've got camera pics spanning 3-4 years from all over our land and middle of the night is when they come around. I don't know where they move during the day but it isn't on ground we own. I get lots of daytime pics of bucks until they shed their velvet. Then nothing.


If you have the doe, the big guys will come over to find them


----------



## weshawk5

shaffer88 said:


> If you have the doe, the big guys will come over to find them


Only the spikes do during shooting hours. I promise you the big ones just won't do it. I've had multiple cams out from june-December the last 3-4 years and I maybe have 2-3 pics total of a mature buck on our land during the day past velvet. Next year I'm either going to change it up completely or do more fall walleye fishing.


----------



## kansasbucks

Well took my grandson out for the first time Saturday. After and hour and a half of playing and making quit a bit of noise (including trying to shoot squirrels with his bb gun) he actually saw the doe coming through the timber first. Not far behind was this guy. He did a great job being still and quiet once he saw a deer. Got to see him make a scrape before the shot. He did all the blood trail right to him. Who would have thought my lucky charm was Batman.......... (When we were getting ready I told him to find black clothes because we were hunting a ground blind. He came out of his room with the Batman mask and asked if this would work..........)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Yes it works!!! lol


----------



## kansasbucks

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

kansasbucks said:


> Well took my grandson out for the first time Saturday. After and hour and a half of playing and making quit a bit of noise (including trying to shoot squirrels with his bb gun) he actually saw the doe coming through the timber first. Not far behind was this guy. He did a great job being still and quiet once he saw a deer. Got to see him make a scrape before the shot. He did all the blood trail right to him. Who would have thought my lucky charm was Batman.......... (When we were getting ready I told him to find black clothes because we were hunting a ground blind. He came out of his room with the Batman mask and asked if this would work..........)
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Probably the best thing and story I've seen on the internet all year!!!! Congrats to you sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weshawk5

You're going to be borrowing that mask from him every year haha


----------



## JWilson90

Well it was a bittersweet card pull for me. Bitter because I didn't hunt Sunday and sweet because I got a shooter in camera during daylight. I can't hunt again til Friday and you can bet I'll be in that stand. He came in again tonite at 5. And I got there at 615 to check the camera. I would of been there at 5 if I didn't have to pull over and help some guys get out of a mud hole on their duck lease. Here's his pics











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

JWilson90 said:


> Probably the best thing and story I've seen on the internet all year!!!! Congrats to you sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remind me of those bat dad vines! I keep a captain America mask in my truck because my son thinks it's funny when I wear it, I may have to wear it in my next hero shot


----------



## shaffer88

JWilson90 said:


> Well it was a bittersweet card pull for me. Bitter because I didn't hunt Sunday and sweet because I got a shooter in camera during daylight. I can't hunt again til Friday and you can bet I'll be in that stand. He came in again tonite at 5. And I got there at 615 to check the camera. I would of been there at 5 if I didn't have to pull over and help some guys get out of a mud hole on their duck lease. Here's his pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this on your new place


----------



## JWilson90

shaffer88 said:


> Is this on your new place


Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

That is a beast of at 8 Kansasbucks!! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Good luck with that dandy jwilson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

kansasbucks said:


> Well took my grandson out for the first time Saturday. After and hour and a half of playing and making quit a bit of noise (including trying to shoot squirrels with his bb gun) he actually saw the doe coming through the timber first. Not far behind was this guy. He did a great job being still and quiet once he saw a deer. Got to see him make a scrape before the shot. He did all the blood trail right to him. Who would have thought my lucky charm was Batman.......... (When we were getting ready I told him to find black clothes because we were hunting a ground blind. He came out of his room with the Batman mask and asked if this would work..........)
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Great!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

I'm thinking he's not fully mature yet or just ran ragged from rut...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

kansasbucks said:


> Well took my grandson out for the first time Saturday. After and hour and a half of playing and making quit a bit of noise (including trying to shoot squirrels with his bb gun) he actually saw the doe coming through the timber first. Not far behind was this guy. He did a great job being still and quiet once he saw a deer. Got to see him make a scrape before the shot. He did all the blood trail right to him. Who would have thought my lucky charm was Batman.......... (When we were getting ready I told him to find black clothes because we were hunting a ground blind. He came out of his room with the Batman mask and asked if this would work..........)
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Man that is an AWESOME story and a Great buck!!!!!
Congrats on the grandson time and the dandy beast......


----------



## KSQ2

kansasbucks said:


> Well took my grandson out for the first time Saturday. After and hour and a half of playing and making quit a bit of noise (including trying to shoot squirrels with his bb gun) he actually saw the doe coming through the timber first. Not far behind was this guy. He did a great job being still and quiet once he saw a deer. Got to see him make a scrape before the shot. He did all the blood trail right to him. Who would have thought my lucky charm was Batman.......... (When we were getting ready I told him to find black clothes because we were hunting a ground blind. He came out of his room with the Batman mask and asked if this would work..........)
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Such a good story! Not a bad buck either!!! Congrats on a memory that will last a lifetime!


----------



## hunterhewi

JWilson90 said:


> I'm thinking he's not fully mature yet or just ran ragged from rut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree he is a 3 year old at best. Lots of potential. Good luck killin him if thats what you decide!


----------



## AintNoGriz

That buck in the trail cam pic looks ragged from the rut. I wouldn't b able to hold off.

That is a super stud buck posing with Bat man! That thing is a pig!


----------



## hunterhewi

AintNoGriz said:


> That buck in the trail cam pic looks ragged from the rut. I wouldn't b able to hold off.
> 
> That is a super stud buck posing with Bat man! That thing is a pig!


May look ragged but hes still young imo. Long skinny lookin legs, slim and trim body, and short nose/face


----------



## kscumminsdriver

weshawk5 said:


> It's not all at one place. 40 here and 80 there. Largest individual spot is 180 acres. There's just not enough timber and cover on our land. I've got camera pics spanning 3-4 years from all over our land and middle of the night is when they come around. I don't know where they move during the day but it isn't on ground we own. I get lots of daytime pics of bucks until they shed their velvet. Then nothing.


What is on your land? Do you have food? If you've got 180 in a single piece you've got plenty to work with... even the 40 and the 80 are more then enough depending on what's around the area... I'd start figuring out a food situation and making habitat improvements... you'd be surprised what deer will use for cover.


----------



## snoman4

kscumminsdriver said:


> What is on your land? Do you have food? If you've got 180 in a single piece you've got plenty to work with... even the 40 and the 80 are more then enough depending on what's around the area... I'd start figuring out a food situation and making habitat improvements... you'd be surprised what deer will use for cover.


Agreed. CRP buffers around the wooded areas, some hinge cutting in the wooded areas, and some Egyptian Wheat screens will create great bedding and cover to hold deer on the properties. Food and cover/bedding will create a great hunting paradise. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

hunterhewi said:


> I agree he is a 3 year old at best. Lots of potential. Good luck killin him if thats what you decide!


Thanks. I've already decided to kill him if given the opportunity. His potential is out of this world but right now he's a shooter a buck of that caliber is to hard to pass up for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Hang onto your tree the next couple days fellows!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

kspseshooter said:


> Hang onto your tree the next couple days fellows!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah not blown out of my new set yet but not too confident I'll be able to sit all day either! Two single does came through not too far apart right around first shooting light. Second one was boogying a little so thought maybe there would be a buck harassing her too but no dice. Guy I talked to at dinner last night just wrapped up an unsuccessful week with an outfitter around an hour away from my property. Slow all week for him except for yesterday when he saw 3 different intense chases and lots of younger bucks with their noses to the ground. Still not sure what to think but hopefully it's starting to ramp up, still seems kinda like mid-October for the most part to me.


----------



## ikeinks

JWilson90 said:


> Thanks. I've already decided to kill him if given the opportunity. His potential is out of this world but right now he's a shooter a buck of that caliber is to hard to pass up for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd do the same, no guarantee he makes it through rifle season or the winter. Good luck chasing him!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Man we cant even get a cold front to last this year. They have already bumped up Sats temp and switched the winds from the NW back to WSW. Beginning to find all my North wind sets a waste of resources each year as the majority of our rut wind is South.


----------



## OKBOWHUNTER13

Question... what all does a non resident have to do to be able to hunt private land owned by a buddy in Kansas.? I'm from oklahona and not familiar with all kansas regulations 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## KSNimrod

Well, only my second sit of the year this morning and I already screwed up. I have always pulled my bow up first thing when I get in the stand. After all, it's hard to kill one without it! I was running a little late, messing around with my pack when right at first light a nice ten with stickers and a drop came grunting in. He stopped at ten yards for probably 5 minutes and of course my bow was hanging at the bottom of the stand. Felt like a complete idiot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr

KSNimrod said:


> Well, only my second sit of the year this morning and I already screwed up. I have always pulled my bow up first thing when I get in the stand. After all, it's hard to kill one without it! I was running a little late, messing around with my pack when right at first light a nice ten with stickers and a drop came grunting in. He stopped at ten yards for probably 5 minutes and of course my bow was hanging at the bottom of the stand. Felt like a complete idiot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well Tony at least you are seeing deer! haha more than i can say this year


----------



## livinadream

Videoed this slob Tuesday evening, hung up with a doe

























Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

ksgoosekillr said:


> Man we cant even get a cold front to last this year. They have already bumped up Sats temp and switched the winds from the NW back to WSW. Beginning to find all my North wind sets a waste of resources each year as the majority of our rut wind is South.


Yup, the 10 day forecast does not look great at all......


----------



## ksgoosekillr

zap said:


> Yup, the 10 day forecast does not look great at all......


Dec 1st calling for a High of 55 and snow showers HAHAHA... bet it hits 70 that day lol


----------



## zap

ksgoosekillr said:


> Dec 1st calling for a High of 55 and snow showers HAHAHA... bet it hits 70 that day lol


Not good.


----------



## KSQ2

JWilson90 said:


> I'm thinking he's not fully mature yet or just ran ragged from rut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We can say all we know how old a deer is, I try to do it all the time. Point is I TRY! We have a giant 8 we got pics of a month ago, short legs, big head, swagging belly, you name it, he had 5.5+ written all over him. Got another pic of him last week, he doesn't even look like the same deer! The only thing that looks the same is his torso; he back legs literally look 4" longer!!
Some will say the above buck is run ragged, some will say he's young and all will say it with confidence, and half of us will be wrong. Good luck with him, I'd shoot him in a second!


----------



## KSQ2

OKBOWHUNTER13 said:


> Question... what all does a non resident have to do to be able to hunt private land owned by a buddy in Kansas.? I'm from oklahona and not familiar with all kansas regulations
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Too late for this year, next year you need to apply.


----------



## zap

Its probably a bad day to take the canoe out on the lake.....


----------



## fishfurlife

OKBOWHUNTER13 said:


> Question... what all does a non resident have to do to be able to hunt private land owned by a buddy in Kansas.? I'm from oklahona and not familiar with all kansas regulations
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


You will have to draw a tag.


----------



## avluey

Weather.com still showing cold Friday to Sunday up here near the Nebraska border?


----------



## REDVANES

kansasbucks said:


> Well took my grandson out for the first time Saturday. After and hour and a half of playing and making quit a bit of noise (including trying to shoot squirrels with his bb gun) he actually saw the doe coming through the timber first. Not far behind was this guy. He did a great job being still and quiet once he saw a deer. Got to see him make a scrape before the shot. He did all the blood trail right to him. Who would have thought my lucky charm was Batman.......... (When we were getting ready I told him to find black clothes because we were hunting a ground blind. He came out of his room with the Batman mask and asked if this would work..........)
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


What a beast!! Congrats on the buck and special hunt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

The weather looks like it's gonna be excellent for working!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr

avluey said:


> Weather.com still showing cold Friday to Sunday up here near the Nebraska border?


----------



## weshawk5

kscumminsdriver said:


> What is on your land? Do you have food? If you've got 180 in a single piece you've got plenty to work with... even the 40 and the 80 are more then enough depending on what's around the area... I'd start figuring out a food situation and making habitat improvements... you'd be surprised what deer will use for cover.


It's just a lot of flat crop land with thin tree lines running through it or on the outside of it. We don't have any real timber or wooded areas. We also have 40acres of some 10ft tall crp but nothing but flat crop land butting up next to it. It's great pheasant hunting though.


----------



## hunterhewi

2 of us went out killin ducks today. I hate sitting in a tree with this wind. Must have gotten a good push of mallards in. We were picky and if we woulda held off we coulda shot a 2 man limit of green heads! We ended up killin 8 greenheads, 1 hen, 1 gaddy, 2 hen pintails, 3 snows, 1 speck, and 1 huge honker that we somehow couldnt find we were both mad about that one.


----------



## shaffer88

Hewi this 40 mile an hour south wind isn't going bring them down here to me! We have teal coming out to our ass I'm hoping this front brings in the big ducks


----------



## Cookie1125

JWilson90 said:


> That's my plan. Those temps are very intriguing.
> 
> Anyone had a property with a bobcat terrorizing the deer. The place I just picked up has two studs on it but the last 2 mornings I've hunted I've seen deer coming in then a bobcat comes out of nowhere and runs the deer off. With the hot temps this week I'm thinking of taking my predator call out trying to get a shot on him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know this topic is a couple days old but felt this picture was relevant. Came across it on Instagram.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

We could have limited out in 20 minutes today. We jumped prolly 200 mallards out of our spot on the way in. So we told each other no teal or brown ducks lol. It started slowing down mid mornin and we killed 4 brown ducks then bout the time we were ready to pick up we had 2 big groups of mallards come in so we finished out our limit on them. Those snows messed up lol 3 shots and killed 3


----------



## desperadoteam

November 7th Got it done on a drizzling morning. Spotted him about 150 yards out. He came running to my rattle horns


----------



## skeeter41

with all the warm weather -- do you think they will still be chasing and rutting on into December?


----------



## Rg176bnc

skeeter41 said:


> with all the warm weather -- do you think they will still be chasing and rutting on into December?


When its her time its her time weather or not.


----------



## kstatemallards

ikeinks said:


> I'd do the same, no guarantee he makes it through rifle season or the winter. Good luck chasing him!


Agreed x2. I can't tell you how many bucks I've had that have out of this world potential and then never show up again. The key is to make sure you're not taking too many bucks off the property...eventually the rest of the 3.5/4.5's will make it through. 

I told myself I wouldn't shoot anything under 5.5 this year and then I whacked a 4.5 year old. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Rg176bnc said:


> When its her time its her time weather or not.


thank you, my belief is just that, no matter the weather and moon it's all about when that doe smells right and hope to be in the same place as he during daylight


----------



## KSQ2

Had a mature buck run across the road in front of me at 12:15 today. The bucks are still running, and I bet the extra warm temps are why they are looking ragged a little earlier than usual this year.


----------



## kspseshooter

The weather has little to do with the rut. The only thing it changes is how much of the rut you see happen in the daylight. In my opinion your odds of killing a mature buck are significant higher the last week of October and the first 2 weeks of November regardless of the weather. 
Will there be some late does? Absolutely! But it is a small percentage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rg176bnc

kspseshooter said:


> The weather has little to do with the rut. The only thing it changes is how much of the rut you see happen in the daylight. In my opinion your odds of killing a mature buck are significant higher the last week of October and the first 2 weeks of November regardless of the weather.
> Will there be some late does? Absolutely! But it is a small percentage
> 
> 
> Yup. Anyone that bowhunted in the 90's has seen this dance before. There were some Novembers in that decade that were hotter than this by a lot. Best thing you can do is hunt mornings as much as possible. If your hunting the evenings get as close to bed as you dare get. If you have places to burn don't be afraid to set up in the bedding area in the am if you can get there early enough.


----------



## shaffer88

Well closest thing I've had to Killing a stud buck is making some butterflied straps for dinner from last years


----------



## ksgobbler

A buddy hunted this morning. Had 4 hot does go by with bucks in tow. He took one of them. Had a big one cross the road in front of me tonight. Bigger than the deer I shot and had a kicker on its G3 that was 4" long.


----------



## JWilson90

Cookie1125 said:


> I know this topic is a couple days old but felt this picture was relevant. Came across it on Instagram.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Seen that on the gram earlier as well lol. Cool pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns_312

Saw 16 bucks this afternoon in a 50 mile round trip. Majority were nowhere near cover unless you call cut milo and wheat stubble cover. It finally flipped in my area. Been a long time coming. Hopefully my wife gets an arrow in one were after this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

The next four days and then the 28th -12/2 should be very good.......depending on the temps. Normal high is around 50°.


----------



## bsstalker

Nice bucks fellas! Ive been pretty busy, went out Saturday n Sunday, saw quite a bit of action Sunday. Can't wait till tomorrow morning, plus I need to get cameras up. I've been slacking. I've seen lots of action driving to and from work. Only one definite Booner though. Good luck today and this weekend ladies and gentlemen!
Took one pic through binos two weekends ago on a cruise, I'll post him up, pushing 300 lbs probably.


----------



## bsstalker




----------



## bsstalker

Yeah that hill was pretty steep! Lol......of course it was gonna pop up sideways.:angry:


----------



## kspseshooter

I just saw two dandy bucks bedded with a doe just off of the road in a cut beanfield on my way to work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkie79

Anybody around unit 7 have an update. This is day 6 of my hunt and I'm just not seeing much. Either from the stand or road. I've seen one mature buck in 6 days. Just curious.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Anyone else getting blown away this morning? Sitting in a ground blind and getting rocked. I did see a borderline shooter just before 8. Never got closer than a couple hundred yards tho. Haven't seen anything else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkie79

I probably should have hunted my blind. I'm strapped in tight up a tree. Just had a good feeling about this stand. Saw 3 so far. A 1.5 old 5 point a 3 year old 10 and a doe.


----------



## KSNimrod

A doe and two fawns at 9:00. That and a LOT of wind so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

Motion sickness is setting in. Better than all of worlds of fun rides. This wind is out of control. 3 year old 8 at 830, couple doe at 9 and that's it so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Not sure I could tough this wind out in a tree. Although the constant flapping of my blind is getting old. Just had a 2.5 year old come in. He was busted all to pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

2 does and 2 fawns a half hour ago. Then a 3.5 y/o 9 pt just came thru. Nose to the ground on the same path as the does. I'm sure I'll have a sinus infection for a month after today, but it's been worth it so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

No way in hell id be in a tree with this wind


----------



## zap

^yup, the ducks should be moving all day.

I hope everyone braving the weather has great luck, finally a decent front came thru.


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> ^yup, the ducks should be moving all day.
> 
> I hope everyone braving the weather has great luck, finally a decent front came thru.


6 of us went out this mornin and only killed 15. They werent movin like we were hopin. Plus i couldnt hit the broadside of a barn today it was pretty sad shootin on my end lol


----------



## Arkie79

First good day I've had in the last 6. Saw 5 bucks all alone and cruising. Three passed within 20 yards of me and one was a nice buck. I've still got my tag in pocket hoping to put it on the big boy. I had to abandon the stand and move to my blind about 10am. Couldn't ride it anymore. This is the biggest buck I saw this morning. Passed at about 20 yards.


----------



## zmax hunter

A couple days ago, while driving back into town about 1hr after sunset.

This buck was on the center of a small bridge, he was going the same direction as i was. Most likely headed for the elevator where they have been spilling some grain while loading trucks. 

I slowed down,..thinking he was gonna trot on off the bridge, he turned around and started coming back to me,..i stopped, about 40y out, trying to give him room,..then he walks over to the railing,..im saying No, dont do it! He jumps,..and falls out of sight into the darkness,..about 20ft down.

I called the sheriff dept, telling them so they could call someone wanting the meat..i guess hes coyote dung now..as no one went to get him..

hes the 1st buck ive killed without an arrow, a bullet, or a collision..i hope hes the last.


----------



## BigDeer

wow ^


----------



## Spencer

I had to do the same, abandoned the stand and move into a little more sheltered area from the wind, I've seen 4 bucks since 1 and one of them was a stud. 180ish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Arkie79 said:


> First good day I've had in the last 6. Saw 5 bucks all alone and cruising. Three passed within 20 yards of me and one was a nice buck. I've still got my tag in pocket hoping to put it on the big boy. I had to abandon the stand and move to my blind about 10am. Couldn't ride it anymore. This is the biggest buck I saw this morning. Passed at about 20 yards.


Thats a good pass, i am in unit 7&8, se of you about 80miles. We have seen some good bucks but they have also vanished, lots of uncut milo, pastures are mostly all very thick and tall, hopefully this cold will push them into the creeks and river bottoms for better cover and food sources..Good Luck to you


----------



## Arkie79

Good thing I had an extra set of Allen wrenches in the truck. The decoys required a few extra anchors for today's wind. Four of the bigger Allen wrenches are holding them good for now.


----------



## kspseshooter

To those that was complaining about the warm weather, enjoy your cold front!! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

Well I'm gonna try and sneak in my stand. I'll get there in about 20 minutes and then have a 10 minute walk. Already changed just gotta throw boots on. Luckily it's easy to get to and I can scope the field from the creek crossing before heading to my stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Good luck JW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Quite a few new bucks on camera that I've never seen. It's cold but the wind swaying the tree is kind of fun. With a HSS harness of course. Hitting it hard until Wednesday.


----------



## JWilson90

kspseshooter said:


> Good luck JW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. I was in my tree and setup by 355 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

I was officially a "tree hugger" tonight!! Man that wind was brutal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC Kansas

I sat in a box blind drury style. It was still cold. Saw a small buck milling around a doe 15 minutes before dark. Two does came out at dark. Pretty slow sit.


----------



## zap

Sat at a ground hide between two hidden cut bean fields on a scrape line until dark, nada......the brisk weather is nice.

Hope you fellas have good luck tomorrow!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Sat all day today minus about 45 minutes where I went back to my Tahoe to get a break from the wind and warm up a bit. Sat in a ground blind. Saw a total of 16 deer. By far the most I've seen any sit this year. 

4 bucks. Two 2.5 year olds. One 3.5 and one that was either 3.5 or 4.5. Couldn't tell for sure. Only had 1 of them in bow range. Also saw 8 does and 4 fawns. I'm probably done til Sunday night. Had a lot more deer on my cameras this week as well. Including the 8 or 9 pt I got on camera a couple weeks ago. Once again couldn't really tell in the pic. It was blurry. The last one he was on the edge of range walking away. 

Good luck tomorrow everyone. I'm gonna guess some bucks get killed. Should be a good one. Wish I could sit all day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

That wind change tomorrow afternoon is going to be tough to figure. I hope it happens earlier than later. I hate making changes once settled into a stand.


----------



## stevewes2004

Great evening, saw 5 bucks, two mature, and I was lucky enough to get a shot on this guy... not a high scoring deer, but I believe he's 4.5. Huge body!

















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueMedic87

Nice buck, Steve! Did some still hunting on a new property in this wind and found one of the best buck beds I've ever seen. Definitely going to keep an eye on it and see who is using it. Also killed a doe at 8 yards, standing on the ground, leaning against a tree. Filling that freezer! Good day today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Hey I know that buck, oh yeah it's hanging out back.

Congrats again bud.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I came upon a car deer accident the day before yesterday. Had to slow down pretty good and could see the deputy shinning his flashlight on a wide, good tined, heavy, just a stud of a buck. There's probably going to be hunter out there wondering why that one isn't showing up on camera anymore unfortunately.


----------



## stevewes2004

sleeperls said:


> Hey I know that buck, oh yeah it's hanging out back.
> 
> Congrats again bud.


Lol.. Hey thanks again for the help!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Lotta wind burnt faces ive seen...im back on my high creek bank location, i know theres a giant here,..or i whould say,..in the area...just dont have much faith in this property this year. There is cut corn north, milo south,..this place was soybeans,..the buck was here in september...its just nice to actually feel cold and hear my teeth chatter...haha


----------



## shaffer88

zmax hunter said:


> Lotta wind burnt faces ive seen...im back on my high creek bank location, i know theres a giant here,..or i whould say,..in the area...just dont have much faith in this property this year. There is cut corn north, milo south,..this place was soybeans,..the buck was here in september...its just nice to actually feel cold and hear my teeth chatter...haha


I know how you feel it's the best weather of the year so far and I'm working five nights shifts in a row


----------



## kspseshooter

Giant on public. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sternbow

kspseshooter said:


> Giant on public.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get a shot off?


----------



## AintNoGriz

Good luck to those in the trees on this frosty morning!!

Ill try and get my son out again tonight.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Jealous of everyone in a stand this morning. My wife works all weekend so I am on dad patrol. Plus our church has a big outreach going on today. 

Probably the best day of the year to hunt will be today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

Lots of deer movement this morning! Seen 11 so far.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

Seen 10 so far. 7 does. 3 young bucks. Not one doe had a buck following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Farmer where ive killed my last 2 bucks said there have been 2 shooters out every evening one is well over 160. I know where ill be this afternoon!


----------



## Arkie79

Beautiful cold morning but I haven't seen a deer yet. Really shocked. Good luck to everyone out.


----------



## AintNoGriz

FIL call me at work and said the deer are on the move. He is out cruising the country roads. One big 8 pointer came out of one piece we hunt (where I shot mine earlier) and went across the road into the other piece we hunt.


----------



## avluey

Group of 4 does at 7:15 but nothing since. If the bucks aren't moving today I may just give up


----------



## SDC

One small 6 crossing the field above me, feels like the right time.


----------



## zmax hunter

No movement here, besides a lone yote @ 7:37

Its actually ok, as im still planning my late season muley hunt. Pretty morning for sure..


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

AintNoGriz said:


> FIL call me at work and said the deer are on the move. He is out cruising the country roads. One big 8 pointer came out of one piece we hunt (where I shot mine earlier) and went across the road into the other piece we hunt.


Where you shot yours earlier, what did I miss!?, I don't have the time to keep up like I use to!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

zmax hunter said:


> No movement here, besides a lone yote @ 7:37
> 
> Its actually ok, as im still planning my late season muley hunt. Pretty morning for sure..


I wouldn't trade this year's muley hunt for anything! But I sure am missing sitting in my tree on mornings like this!


----------



## duby8609

They were moving like crazy. Saw 1 shooter and a ton of 2.5 yr bucks. I shot a doe this morning. Don't typically do that during the rut but needed meat. Had a 2.5 yr old come in and bed down with the dead doe. She reeks of estrous.


----------



## RogueMedic87

duby8609 said:


> They were moving like crazy. Saw 1 shooter and a ton of 2.5 yr bucks. I shot a doe this morning. Don't typically do that during the rut but needed meat. Had a 2.5 yr old come in and bed down with the dead doe. She reeks of estrous.


Drag her under your stand and wait! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

A line of six doe strolled thru the death zone at 8:30...no bucks this morning. Sounds like a good morning to be out hunting...good luck to all!


----------



## KSQ2

Saw 8 does and 5 bucks. Biggest was a 130" 9. The bully of the morning was a big bodied, small racked 8. Didn't see the big one.


----------



## zap

What were the bucks doing?


----------



## duby8609

Bucks had their nose to the ground around Lawrence. Couple in full chase.


----------



## zap

duby8609 said:


> Bucks had their nose to the ground around Lawrence. Couple in full chase.


That's my hood also.....:shade:


----------



## JWilson90

Anyone still in a tree? I had to come home to stay with the little one while the wife ran some errands. Ill b back out in an hour.


----------



## hunterhewi

Hoping to be in a tree by 2-2:30


----------



## avluey

I went in to town for lunch; was seeming just like every other day in the last week: a little bit of movement just after first light then absolutely nothing. Thinking of maybe hitting a WIHA for this afternoon just to change up the scenery.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Saw 13 does and 8 bucks this morning. Had a hot does run through the pasture with an 8 or10 right on her tail, slobbering all the way. They were followed 20 minutes later by 2 average 8's on the same scent trail. Then at 11 we watched a big heavy horned buck run A doe over 1/2 mile through disced fields from one timber tract to another. And then we saw another big buck 5 minutes later standing in our front field. We had one walk out behind the farm house while two friends were unloading their vehicle at the garage 60 yards away. We also had a rifle shot from the road into our front field right between 7:30 and 8. I didn't catch them and I haven't checked the timber edge yet for a dead deer. My guests also heard the shot from their stands.


----------



## SDC

Ended up seeing a young 6 and a nice 8, both cruising but not interested in my calls. 
Eating lunch, getting back out there.


----------



## Jargon

*Got it done*

Got this guy on the 11th. 

Grunted him across a field about 300 yards. 

My biggest buck gun or bow for me. Super excited. Scored just over 135


----------



## KSQ2

Trying to decide what to do with the wind. NW til b/t 5:30 and 6, then SE. How's that for messing things up. Ugh...


----------



## JWilson90

One of the deer we had on camera died today. He got shot on some ground about 2 miles from where we had him on camera. He was a stud 8 pointer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apeshot

I'm in

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## Z7extremeswks

Looks like one of our deer we have on camera


----------



## catscratch

The boy is out for the evening. Hope to see something but the wind is goofy. Conditions I don't like but he has the itch!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609

Sitting in a tree again. After antlers tonight.


----------



## JWilson90

duby8609 said:


> Sitting in a tree again. After antlers tonight.


I'm after anything mature or a good doe. I need to kill something lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Weird slow morning sit. New spot for his afternoon and just saw my first deer


----------



## catscratch

We've seen 3 bucks and a doe, less than an hour on stand so far. They're running!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan Aviator

Yesterday I posted up beside a tree with the wind in my favor on an ole 5 gallon bucket and my Bow. No blind just siting there still. He was scent checking does and I grunted him in just as I did 4 days ago. This time he came in with his ears pinned back ready for a fight. 32yard shot and the rest is history. This big Kansas 8 with some trash is the best whitetail I've ever taken. Super pumped!


----------



## camo_deerslayer

2016 Kansas deer. Had 5 days to hunt. Hit the Super moon and warm temps... Shot him Thursday afternoon with my recurve over a decoy...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letemgrow

Big deer hitting the ground!! Congrats everyone!


----------



## letemgrow

camo_deerslayer said:


> 2016 Kansas deer. Had 5 days to hunt. Hit the Super moon and warm temps... Shot him Thursday afternoon with my recurve over a decoy...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What recurve you shooting?


----------



## Etheis

Got it done Friday morning. 158 1/8" he busted off both Brow tines. Would've been 160s


----------



## zap

Nice bucks, fellas!

:tea:


----------



## JWilson90

Huge congrats to those that have tagged out. All awesome bucks.. I had my chance tonite to add hero pics and missed the buck I posted pics of a couple replies back. Long story short I blind grunted him in and instead of coming into the open field he went downwind of me. I stopped him in a tiny window and let one fly and must of hit a branch. I'm absolutely sick right now. I panicked quite a bit as well. First time having a deer that big in front of me and my adrenaline was through the roof. Awesome hunt tho. Back out tomoro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

Took a long lunch and couldn't decide what to do for the afternoon, drove to a WIHA but there was a truck parked there so headed back to the farm. Wind changing direction at the truck and I'm sitting there still not exactly sure which stand to head to. Ultimately decide to press into a bigger block of woods that I usually leave alone. Young 8 pt jumps up as I'm not more than a few yards in, blowing as he goes. Ive lost all confidence and it's already after 4 but decide to go ahead and set up anyway. Lazy, I only use 2 Lone Wolf sticks over a creek bank figuring I'm 15' or so above the other side where I think maybe something will come along. Lots of little trees so not many shooting lanes to my right at my level but several to shoot across the creek.

Of course at 5 a 150-160 class ten comes right at me off the hill to my front. He's damn near eye level with me and he's bearing to to my right so I can't really shoot across my body seated. He half busts me as I try to rotate on the seat but I wait him out and he keeps coming, headed to my only open lane at less than 20 yards. The lane is bordered on the left by a huge tree and as soon as his head goes behind it I draw. He didn't see me or smell me but he must have heard me and his spidey senses make him stop with just his head in the lane. Again he looks my way and I wait him out at full draw. He doesn't go blowing out but decides to make a left and walked on out. After he got out of view I got standing and gave him what I figured would be a useless grunt (it was). Decided to use the available light o pick out a better tree in the same area that will play tomorrow morning's wind a little better. 20' off the ground this time with several good shooting lanes. Tomorrow is the last chance before gun season so maybe I'll get lucky and he or another good one will come back by tomorrow.


----------



## avluey

Congrats to the guys who tagged out, several good bucks!


----------



## Arkie79

Worst luck ever. I've hunted 7 days for one buck and one buck only. Mostly all day sits. He's a giant by my standards. I laid eyes on him for the first time this afternoon. He was approaching me from the NE and the wind was SE. Perfect. 40 yards and closing. He is going to hit a trail that crosses the creek 15 yards SE of me. Chip shot. The creek crossing is 15 yards north of the property line putting me 30 yards north of the line. The buck is still cruising my way when all of a sudden I hear a load whack and he bolts. There was somebody hunting the neighboring property and he took a 50 yard shot at the buck. He was hunting right on the line and the buck was about 50 yards on my side. To make it worse he has no idea where he hit the buck. He was shooting about a 30 plus year old round wheel bow and said he guessed the yardage. My Kansas hunt is over. This deer is a 7.5 year old buck that is a deer of a lifetime for me. The buck ran back onto the property I hunt so they will be searching for it in the morning.


----------



## JWilson90

Arkie79 said:


> Worst luck ever. I've hunted 7 days for one buck and one buck only. Mostly all day sits. He's a giant by my standards. I laid eyes on him for the first time this afternoon. He was approaching me from the NE and the wind was SE. Perfect. 40 yards and closing. He is going to hit a trail that crosses the creek 15 yards SE of me. Chip shot. The creek crossing is 15 yards north of the property line putting me 30 yards north of the line. The buck is still cruising my way when all of a sudden I hear a load whack and he bolts. There was somebody hunting the neighboring property and he took a 50 yard shot at the buck. He was hunting right on the line and the buck was about 50 yards on my side. To make it worse he has no idea where he hit the buck. He was shooting about a 30 plus year old round wheel bow and said he guessed the yardage. My Kansas hunt is over. This deer is a 7.5 year old buck that is a deer of a lifetime for me. The buck ran back onto the property I hunt so they will be searching for it in the morning.


That's to bad. Hopefully they didn't put a killing shot on him and he comes back around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Arkie79 said:


> Worst luck ever. I've hunted 7 days for one buck and one buck only. Mostly all day sits. He's a giant by my standards. I laid eyes on him for the first time this afternoon. He was approaching me from the NE and the wind was SE. Perfect. 40 yards and closing. He is going to hit a trail that crosses the creek 15 yards SE of me. Chip shot. The creek crossing is 15 yards north of the property line putting me 30 yards north of the line. The buck is still cruising my way when all of a sudden I hear a load whack and he bolts. There was somebody hunting the neighboring property and he took a 50 yard shot at the buck. He was hunting right on the line and the buck was about 50 yards on my side. To make it worse he has no idea where he hit the buck. He was shooting about a 30 plus year old round wheel bow and said he guessed the yardage. My Kansas hunt is over. This deer is a 7.5 year old buck that is a deer of a lifetime for me. The buck ran back onto the property I hunt so they will be searching for it in the morning.


They wouldn't be allowed to track it on my place if they did that to me. I'd make sure I found the buck and showed him what he's missing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Arkie79 said:


> Worst luck ever. I've hunted 7 days for one buck and one buck only. Mostly all day sits. He's a giant by my standards. I laid eyes on him for the first time this afternoon. He was approaching me from the NE and the wind was SE. Perfect. 40 yards and closing. He is going to hit a trail that crosses the creek 15 yards SE of me. Chip shot. The creek crossing is 15 yards north of the property line putting me 30 yards north of the line. The buck is still cruising my way when all of a sudden I hear a load whack and he bolts. There was somebody hunting the neighboring property and he took a 50 yard shot at the buck. He was hunting right on the line and the buck was about 50 yards on my side. To make it worse he has no idea where he hit the buck. He was shooting about a 30 plus year old round wheel bow and said he guessed the yardage. My Kansas hunt is over. This deer is a 7.5 year old buck that is a deer of a lifetime for me. The buck ran back onto the property I hunt so they will be searching for it in the morning.


Sorry to hear about that. You are taking it much better than I would.


----------



## kstatemallards

I'm not sure why I torture myself but I checked one of my cams and my number one target has been showing up in the daylight. At 9.5 years old he's still a beast. Unfortunately I already filled my tag. 

Called up a buddy and asked him if he wanted to whack him...perfect wind today for him but he didn't show.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkie79

There's not a whole lot I can do. I'm a non-resident who leased this property. He's a resident who took an unethical shot on property he doesn't have hunting rights on. I'm just sick. This buck would out score anything I've ever taken by 30". Not to mention the time and money I've invested. The lease price, the motel money, two 700 mile one way trips, and time away from my family. I drove 700 miles on a Saturday in October to scout and put up cameras and 700 miles back home on Sunday. I'm so pissed right now I can't see straight.


----------



## JWilson90

Arkie79 said:


> There's not a whole lot I can do. I'm a non-resident who leased this property. He's a resident who took an unethical shot on property he doesn't have hunting rights on. I'm just sick. This buck would out score anything I've ever taken by 30". Not to mention the time and money I've invested. The lease price, the motel money, two 700 mile one way trips, and time away from my family. I drove 700 miles on a Saturday in October to scout and put up cameras and 700 miles back home on Sunday. I'm so pissed right now I can't see straight.


He has to have permission to track on your ground. Did u grant permission. I kind of agree with mallards, the guy doesn't deserve a deer of that caliber after taking an unethical shot across property lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Arkie79 said:


> There's not a whole lot I can do. I'm a non-resident who leased this property. He's a resident who took an unethical shot on property he doesn't have hunting rights on. I'm just sick. This buck would out score anything I've ever taken by 30". Not to mention the time and money I've invested. The lease price, the motel money, two 700 mile one way trips, and time away from my family. I drove 700 miles on a Saturday in October to scout and put up cameras and 700 miles back home on Sunday. I'm so pissed right now I can't see straight.


Call the game warden. You have the rights to that deer if it's on your lease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Arkie79 said:


> Worst luck ever. I've hunted 7 days for one buck and one buck only. Mostly all day sits. He's a giant by my standards. I laid eyes on him for the first time this afternoon. He was approaching me from the NE and the wind was SE. Perfect. 40 yards and closing. He is going to hit a trail that crosses the creek 15 yards SE of me. Chip shot. The creek crossing is 15 yards north of the property line putting me 30 yards north of the line. The buck is still cruising my way when all of a sudden I hear a load whack and he bolts. There was somebody hunting the neighboring property and he took a 50 yard shot at the buck. He was hunting right on the line and the buck was about 50 yards on my side. To make it worse he has no idea where he hit the buck. He was shooting about a 30 plus year old round wheel bow and said he guessed the yardage. My Kansas hunt is over. This deer is a 7.5 year old buck that is a deer of a lifetime for me. The buck ran back onto the property I hunt so they will be searching for it in the morning.


That sux.


----------



## kspseshooter

Yep he wouldn't step foot on the ground I leased if it was me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Arkie was the whack the sound of the arrow hitting the deer? Did the guy have sights on the old bow? What a bummer. Maybe he didn't hit him.

Mallards that's a bad ass looking grandpa of a buck! I'll choot em! Lol

Nice bucks guys! Awesome pictures!

Texas Aviator, keep us posted if someone smacks that giant typ you saw!

I woke up still tired from a nap so just drove around this afternoon. Lots of deer on the move!


----------



## Tider37

Arkie79 said:


> There's not a whole lot I can do. I'm a non-resident who leased this property. He's a resident who took an unethical shot on property he doesn't have hunting rights on. I'm just sick. This buck would out score anything I've ever taken by 30". Not to mention the time and money I've invested. The lease price, the motel money, two 700 mile one way trips, and time away from my family. I drove 700 miles on a Saturday in October to scout and put up cameras and 700 miles back home on Sunday. I'm so pissed right now I can't see straight.


Man , I hate to hear that. I was rooting for you since you posted that pic several days ago . I hunt close where you're at. 
Got one last Sat. But nowhere close to the caliber of that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Technically he poached it since he shot it on land that he didn't have permission to be on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Are you searching for the deer now?


----------



## rhs341

Arkie79 said:


> Worst luck ever. I've hunted 7 days for one buck and one buck only. Mostly all day sits. He's a giant by my standards. I laid eyes on him for the first time this afternoon. He was approaching me from the NE and the wind was SE. Perfect. 40 yards and closing. He is going to hit a trail that crosses the creek 15 yards SE of me. Chip shot. The creek crossing is 15 yards north of the property line putting me 30 yards north of the line. The buck is still cruising my way when all of a sudden I hear a load whack and he bolts. There was somebody hunting the neighboring property and he took a 50 yard shot at the buck. He was hunting right on the line and the buck was about 50 yards on my side. To make it worse he has no idea where he hit the buck. He was shooting about a 30 plus year old round wheel bow and said he guessed the yardage. My Kansas hunt is over. This deer is a 7.5 year old buck that is a deer of a lifetime for me. The buck ran back onto the property I hunt so they will be searching for it in the morning.


Are you kidding me??????? OMG I would be outa my mind losing it!!!! And this guy would be going straight to jail, no questions asked....and I wouldn't let him step foot on the property to look for anything!!!!!
Just me but I have no time for someone like me that......call the game warden please!!!!!!
That POS doesn't deserve anything but a trip to jail!!!!!!!
Geeeeezzzzz
And who is "they?" He got buddies? Gosh let me hush....my blood pressure is up.....


----------



## bsstalker

IMO, whoever is going to claim the deer probably oughta look for it tonight if there is a blood trail.

Man, don't leave us hanging, what's happening?


----------



## zap

Maybe the arrow hit a tree?

Hopefully.


----------



## kspseshooter

I hate dirt bags that hunt property lines. We have it on 3 sides on my grandmas 120 acres. I've managed to kill great bucks there last year and this year by keeping it low pressure and making it a sanctuary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkie79

It didn't hit a tree. I'm sure of that. The buck is hit. I informed the property owner of the situation. He's the land owner and I feel that it's his call since its his land. I look at it as I'm a visitor in y'all's great state. Also I would love to be out looking for the deer right now. As mad as I am at the shooter that still doesn't change the fact that he has no idea of where he hit the deer. A deer of this caliber deserves better and I hope he is recovered. This may not be a giant to guys from Kansas but for an Arkansas guy he's a buck of a lifetime. I've been very fortunate to kill a good number of mature bucks in Arkansas but none compare to this deer. I think I'll go puke again. Oh and I missed the Arkansas rut to hunt Kansas.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Had a pretty good sit tonight. Got in the tree about 2. Had 6 bucks and 3 doe on the corn pile from about 4 on. Got to put eyes on the 9 point that I'm gonna hopefully have my daughter shoot come rifle season. I've had him on camera for the last few years but had never been able to see him with my own eyes. Hes not quite big enough for my tag but he'll fill my daughters tag just fine.


----------



## hunterhewi

Arkie, id be calling the warden then take him to try to find blood. 


Im a happy hunter tonight first deer ive drawn on all year and shes hangin as I type! Big old doe, hit was a bit higher than i wanted but that was all me. The chinadermics put her down fast. She ran 70 yards and it was over!


----------



## Coyotehawk

JWilson90 said:


> One of the deer we had on camera died today. He got shot on some ground about 2 miles from where we had him on camera. He was a stud 8 pointer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sux. I semi know the feeling. My plan this year was to clean up the gene pull a bit and I had my eye on a big cull buck. I got a message from my brother on Tuesday and when his father in law was gutting the beans across the road from where I hunt, he found my cull buck dead. I got a salvage tag and kept the head but now I'm at a loss for what to fill my buck tag with. I've got some real nice bucks on the property but they need a few more years to grow IMO and they should be a few deer of a lifetime. So I'm not necessarily looking to fill my tag with a record buck this year. This cull buck has an offspring on the property so maybe i'll have an opportunity to take him out. 

This cull buck had a real nice left side but was a complete dee dee dee on the right side. This was him back in July.
















This is him as of 16 November.























Even though this was just a cull buck, it still has the same somber feeling of killing your target buck you've been chasing the past several years. I have tried culling this guy the last several years but he always seemed to evade me. Either way, its the end of a journey.


----------



## camo_deerslayer

letemgrow said:


> What recurve you shooting?


Stalker Stickbows built it for me, I love it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

My 10 yo shot this one with his crossbow this am. 

Proud dad to say the least!

Seeing both my sons connect this year is the highlight to my hunting career


----------



## Arkie79

I was just thinking about it more. I've got more than 7 days hunting this 7 year old buck. I hunted him 10 days in 2014 as a 5 year old on the same property. As a non-resident I didn't draw a tag last year and have no guarantees to draw a tag next year. Oh I'm more pissed than ever. I will be on the look for new property for next year. I'm burnt on this one. Time to man up and get back in the saddle. My hunt is over on this property as he was the only shooter but I've got two days left. Time to hunt some Wiha i scouted mid week.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Arkie79 said:


> I was just thinking about it more. I've got more than 7 days hunting this 7 year old buck. I hunted him 10 days in 2014 as a 5 year old on the same property. As a non-resident I didn't draw a tag last year and have no guarantees to draw a tag next year. Oh I'm more pissed than ever. I will be on the look for new property for next year. I'm burnt on this one. Time to man up and get back in the saddle. My hunt is over on this property as he was the only shooter but I've got two days left. Time to hunt some Wiha i scouted mid week.


You would be doing all honest hunters a favor by not allowing this gentleman an oppurtunity to retrieve that deer. YOU, as the individual leasing the property, by law, have the right to make that decision. Not the property owner. I really wish you would think about getting the game warden involved. Many of us torture ourselves to ensure we are doing things according to the law and we need all the help we can get to stop the *******es that don't follow the law. This is bigger than you just being a visitor. This is about keeping the sport of hunting honest and fair. I'd be calling the warden now and having him come meet me to go look for that deer. Hell, the asshat that shot it is probably out there now looking for it with the fear that you might turn him in before he gets a chance to find it.


----------



## sleeperls

The warden would be called for sure. He poached the deer from a property he has no access too. If the warden gets involved you should be able to a salvage tag for the buck.


----------



## kybeau

Arkie79 said:


> I was just thinking about it more. I've got more than 7 days hunting this 7 year old buck. I hunted him 10 days in 2014 as a 5 year old on the same property. As a non-resident I didn't draw a tag last year and have no guarantees to draw a tag next year. Oh I'm more pissed than ever. I will be on the look for new property for next year. I'm burnt on this one. Time to man up and get back in the saddle. My hunt is over on this property as he was the only shooter but I've got two days left. Time to hunt some Wiha i scouted mid week.


Sent you a pm


----------



## willphish4food

zmax hunter said:


> A couple days ago, while driving back into town about 1hr after sunset.
> 
> This buck was on the center of a small bridge, he was going the same direction as i was. Most likely headed for the elevator where they have been spilling some grain while loading trucks.
> 
> I slowed down,..thinking he was gonna trot on off the bridge, he turned around and started coming back to me,..i stopped, about 40y out, trying to give him room,..then he walks over to the railing,..im saying No, dont do it! He jumps,..and falls out of sight into the darkness,..about 20ft down.
> 
> I called the sheriff dept, telling them so they could call someone wanting the meat..i guess hes coyote dung now..as no one went to get him..
> 
> hes the 1st buck ive killed without an arrow, a bullet, or a collision..i hope hes the last.


And why didn't you want the meat? You were the person with the greatest ability to salvage the deer, as you watched it die, and knew the mechanism of its death. You knew it wasn't struck by a vehicle, and was in great shape at the time you called the sheriff's office. heckuva waste of some fine eating there. "hes the 1st buck ive killed without an arrow, a bullet, or a collision..i hope hes the last." Hopefully he's the last buck you watch die and choose not to salvage, too.


----------



## bsstalker

Good luck today gents and ladies!


----------



## apeshot

Who's going out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Dress warm!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

The kid and I are headed out. 
The wind looks to be perfectly stable this morning.
Good luck everyone and good job to those who already got it done!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan Aviator

I'm on doe patrol. it's chilly but the wind is light


----------



## hunterhewi

Im out! Same spot i killed a doe last night. This wind is a bit nippley, its blowin pretty good here 10-15


----------



## Coyotehawk

Bumped up one on my way in this morning. Nothing else since but a covey of quail. Sure can hear the water fowlers havin a good time off in the distance though.


----------



## catscratch

The kid froze out. He's a lot more like his dad than he probably wants to admit. I can remember getting so cold when I was a kid that it brought tears to my eyes. It's not so bad now, but he sure was beyond having fun. 
We saw a medium buck chasing a doe on the hillside. Slow morning.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## scrub1

stevewes2004 said:


> Great deer man. Post some more pics. It sure is hot...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Been busy, here is the buck I shot in central Kansas on 11/11


----------



## duby8609

What a difference a day can make. Yesterday I had deer all over. Today I haven't seen a thing.


----------



## JWilson90

apeshot said:


> Who's going out
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


I'm out. Bumped some walking in. Saw a few young bucks before light. Just had 4 does come by. Getting down in about 30 minutes to go and get ready for church


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Peak rut was 7-12 days ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Good morning to drink coffee and watch deer farming before church 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

duby8609 said:


> What a difference a day can make. Yesterday I had deer all over. Today I haven't seen a thing.


I was thinking the same exact thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

3 deer so far this mornin 2 does and a 115ish buck harrassing one of them


----------



## Coyotehawk

Biscuits and gravy and a nice cup of coffee does sound pretty good right now.


----------



## hunterhewi

Coyotehawk said:


> Biscuits and gravy and a nice cup of coffee does sound pretty good right now.


Ive had a whole thermos and pops is makin biscuits and gravy as we speak!


----------



## ikeinks

Slow here as well, nothing before 0830. First buck cruising was at 0907.


----------



## avluey

Had a group of 3 does come in around 730 with another group of 4 come join them about 30 minutes later. The only one I had a short shot at was a button buck with a 40 yard shot opportunity at one of the nannies too but that's the farthest I'm comfortable shooting and decided to wait to see if another offered an opportunity which didn't happen. 3 of them are bedded about 35 yards from me and the other 4 ended up heading off the property. Also saw a single doe on a full sprint across the cut beans above me at 7. Assume she was being chased but never saw a buck.

Last day of the rutcation. Hoping one The does attract a buck sooner or later or at least offer a shot so I don't go home empty handed after 9 days.


----------



## jmav58

pretty slow morning...sort of


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

avluey said:


> Had a group of 3 does come in around 730 with another group of 4 come join them about 30 minutes later. The only one I had a short shot at was a button buck with a 40 yard shot opportunity at one of the nannies too but that's the farthest I'm comfortable shooting and decided to wait to see if another offered an opportunity which didn't happen. 3 of them are bedded about 35 yards from me and the other 4 ended up heading off the property. Also saw a single doe on a full sprint across the cut beans above me at 7. Assume she was being chased but never saw a buck.
> 
> Last day of the rutcation. Hoping one The does attract a buck sooner or later or at least offer a shot so I don't go home empty handed after 9 days.


Hang tough, brother.......I hope you hammer a nice one.

Good luck to everyone that's huntin!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats to those who have taken deer. We're seeing the same slower deer acrivity today versus yesterday. Two guests each saw a big shooter early but neither buck came close. One buck was lead off by a doe and the other was on his own. We have all seen deer but only one person saw any chasing. And the activity has quit since 9:15 versus all of the midday activity we saw yesterday.


----------



## zap

Hawkfarm said:


> Congrats to those who have taken deer. We're seeing the same slower deer acrivity today versus yesterday. Two guests each saw a big shooter early but neither buck came close. One buck was lead off by a doe and the other was on his own. We have all seen deer but only one person saw any chasing. And the activity has quit since 9:15 versus all of the midday activity we saw yesterday.


Sounds like the lockdown/breeding phase is starting.

Hope you and your guests do well, Hawk!


----------



## avluey

Appreciate the good thoughts zap, at this point I really need them! I've been stationed in Kansas (where my parents grew up) since 2011but the Army is finally forcing me out of this great state come summer. I'm moving to Idaho so still will have great hunting opportunities but man am I going to miss this. Hopefully I'll be able to take leave in Novembers at the next job so I can still hunt this farm and these bucks. In 2011and 2012 I held out until 28/29 December before finally taking 2 year olds I ended up regretting. I was deployed in 2013 and in 2014 I shot a half racked 3 year old 8 in late December too. Last year I decided it was 4 year olds and up or nothing and couldn't make it happen. In the last two years now I've had a few close calls (including yesterday) with big bucks and passed on several pretty good 3 year olds so I feel like I'm becoming a better hunter but it's just not worked out for me yet. I'm a Wyoming resident so I hunt elk and mule deer there most years and have been fortunate enough to take a really good mulie and two pretty good bulls with the rifle. Two years ago I switched to archery for elk and shot high into the backstraps on a real nice 6x6 this year, finally putting a good arrow into a mature KS buck would really help in the redemption department. Not too sure how confident I am that the same buck from yesterday (or another mature buck would be fine!) is going to come back down the same trail again this evening but fingers are crossed. 

Love that Kansas allows military residents to purchase resident tags but wish they'd let me buy a lifetime license! I'll have lived here for 6.5 years and own a house here, it certainly has become home. I think since my mom is a non-resident landowner I'm not eligible as a descendant for non-res hunt own land even though my aunt still lives here. Hopefully the leave schedule and tag draws are kind to me over the next few years.


----------



## hunterhewi

avluey said:


> Appreciate the good thoughts zap, at this point I really need them! I've been stationed in Kansas (where my parents grew up) since 2011but the Army is finally forcing me out of this great state come summer. I'm moving to Idaho so still will have great hunting opportunities but man am I going to miss this. Hopefully I'll be able to take leave in Novembers at the next job so I can still hunt this farm and these bucks. In 2011and 2012 I held out until 28/29 December before finally taking 2 year olds I ended up regretting. I was deployed in 2013 and in 2014 I shot a half racked 3 year old 8 in late December too. Last year I decided it was 4 year olds and up or nothing and couldn't make it happen. In the last two years now I've had a few close calls (including yesterday) with big bucks and passed on several pretty good 3 year olds so I feel like I'm becoming a better hunter but it's just not worked out for me yet. I'm a Wyoming resident so I hunt elk and mule deer there most years and have been fortunate enough to take a really good mulie and two pretty good bulls with the rifle. Two years ago I switched to archery for elk and shot high into the backstraps on a real nice 6x6 this year, finally putting a good arrow into a mature KS buck would really help in the redemption department. Not too sure how confident I am that the same buck from yesterday (or another mature buck would be fine!) is going to come back down the same trail again this evening but fingers are crossed.
> 
> Love that Kansas allows military residents to purchase resident tags but wish they'd let me buy a lifetime license! I'll have lived here for 6.5 years and own a house here, it certainly has become home. I think since my mom is a non-resident landowner I'm not eligible as a descendant for non-res hunt own land even though my aunt still lives here. Hopefully the leave schedule and tag draws are kind to me over the next few years.


Why would you not qualify for non res hunt own land if your mom owns 80+ Acres?


----------



## sleeperls

Buy a lifetime licence now


----------



## asmith4

kspseshooter said:


> Peak rut was 7-12 days ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you figure that? Still been moving and chasing here pretty good. Got one this morning 


catscratch said:


> The kid froze out. He's a lot more like his dad than he probably wants to admit. I can remember getting so cold when I was a kid that it brought tears to my eyes. It's not so bad now, but he sure was beyond having fun.
> We saw a medium buck chasing a doe on the hillside. Slow morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

avluey said:


> Appreciate the good thoughts zap, at this point I really need them! I've been stationed in Kansas (where my parents grew up) since 2011but the Army is finally forcing me out of this great state come summer. I'm moving to Idaho so still will have great hunting opportunities but man am I going to miss this. Hopefully I'll be able to take leave in Novembers at the next job so I can still hunt this farm and these bucks. In 2011and 2012 I held out until 28/29 December before finally taking 2 year olds I ended up regretting. I was deployed in 2013 and in 2014 I shot a half racked 3 year old 8 in late December too. Last year I decided it was 4 year olds and up or nothing and couldn't make it happen. In the last two years now I've had a few close calls (including yesterday) with big bucks and passed on several pretty good 3 year olds so I feel like I'm becoming a better hunter but it's just not worked out for me yet. I'm a Wyoming resident so I hunt elk and mule deer there most years and have been fortunate enough to take a really good mulie and two pretty good bulls with the rifle. Two years ago I switched to archery for elk and shot high into the backstraps on a real nice 6x6 this year, finally putting a good arrow into a mature KS buck would really help in the redemption department. Not too sure how confident I am that the same buck from yesterday (or another mature buck would be fine!) is going to come back down the same trail again this evening but fingers are crossed.
> 
> Love that Kansas allows military residents to purchase resident tags but wish they'd let me buy a lifetime license! I'll have lived here for 6.5 years and own a house here, it certainly has become home. I think since my mom is a non-resident landowner I'm not eligible as a descendant for non-res hunt own land even though my aunt still lives here. Hopefully the leave schedule and tag draws are kind to me over the next few years.


Thank you for your service. My family and i appreciate it!
I would think that if you have an address off post, own property, and paid KS taxes you could claim residency. But just because it makes since does mean that's how it works. 
My brother in law is Army and they own some of the family ranch. I think he checked into it and found that since he claim residency in his home state that he is considered an out of state'r in Kansas, even though his name is on a KS deed. Good luck in finding a solution.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

The kid is ready for redemption. We saw a nice buck chasing a doe while we were walking out this morning. Another thirty minutes and it probably would have given him a shot. 









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

hunterhewi said:


> avluey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the good thoughts zap, at this point I really need them! I've been stationed in Kansas (where my parents grew up) since 2011but the Army is finally forcing me out of this great state come summer. I'm moving to Idaho so still will have great hunting opportunities but man am I going to miss this. Hopefully I'll be able to take leave in Novembers at the next job so I can still hunt this farm and these bucks. In 2011and 2012 I held out until 28/29 December before finally taking 2 year olds I ended up regretting. I was deployed in 2013 and in 2014 I shot a half racked 3 year old 8 in late December too. Last year I decided it was 4 year olds and up or nothing and couldn't make it happen. In the last two years now I've had a few close calls (including yesterday) with big bucks and passed on several pretty good 3 year olds so I feel like I'm becoming a better hunter but it's just not worked out for me yet. I'm a Wyoming resident so I hunt elk and mule deer there most years and have been fortunate enough to take a really good mulie and two pretty good bulls with the rifle. Two years ago I switched to archery for elk and shot high into the backstraps on a real nice 6x6 this year, finally putting a good arrow into a mature KS buck would really help in the redemption department. Not too sure how confident I am that the same buck from yesterday (or another mature buck would be fine!) is going to come back down the same trail again this evening but fingers are crossed.
> 
> Love that Kansas allows military residents to purchase resident tags but wish they'd let me buy a lifetime license! I'll have lived here for 6.5 years and own a house here, it certainly has become home. I think since my mom is a non-resident landowner I'm not eligible as a descendant for non-res hunt own land even though my aunt still lives here. Hopefully the leave schedule and tag draws are kind to me over the next few years.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you not qualify for non res hunt own land if your mom owns 80+ Acres?
Click to expand...

I need to call the state and verify, but a few years ago when I read the regulation I remember it saying that I could get them if she was a resident land owner, but not since she's lived out of state since her 20s. On the lifetime license, Kansas is pretty strict on not allowing military to buy them as a few friends have been denied when they tried. This year they started selling the 5 year license, which I bought just in case I was able to stay on longer, so not sure if that will work like a lifetime license for the next few years. Would love to be able to give my kids the gift of a lifetime license.


----------



## hunterhewi

avluey said:


> I need to call the state and verify, but a few years ago when I read the regulation I remember it saying that I could get them if she was a resident land owner, but not since she's lived out of state since her 20s. On the lifetime license, Kansas is pretty strict on not allowing military to buy them as a few friends have been denied when they tried. This year they started selling the 5 year license, which I bought just in case I was able to stay on longer, so not sure if that will work like a lifetime license for the next few years. Would love to be able to give my kids the gift of a lifetime license.


All she would need to get some junk mail sent to your house and she has a resident mailing address


----------



## catscratch

Not quite in range for the boy.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

kspseshooter said:


> Peak rut was 7-12 days ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kansas_hick

Don't know if it is just where I am or what but not seeing the deer.Set 6.5 hrs today saw 1 doe. Hunted ll day friday saw 1 chasing 100 yrds away 2 dinks and jumped 2 groups of does 3 in one and 4 in the other. During all the times out I've averaged 3-4 deer used to ave 12-15. Seen no turkeys or yotes which is very odd. This is in NE part of state. About to give up don't know what to do.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Took my son out tonight. He should have been in my stand. I had numerous deer around me tonight including a 115-220" 8 pointer. But at 5:25 a stud 150+" 10 point steps out at 20 yards. My son has yet to get one with a bow. This was a stud of a buck. Long white beams. Since my tag is punch just pulled out the phone and did some videoing. Him and a small half racked buck decided to do some playfull antler smacking.


----------



## KSQ2

Rattled in a nice 8 with a drop tine this evening. He was cruising and came in to 30 yards, but did not present a shot. Kind of glad now, he looked young and could be a giant next year if he makes it.


----------



## sleeperls

9 does zero bucks


----------



## asmith4

Took him yesterday at 915 . Was with a doe and had him come in looking for the grunts I made. Self filmed.









Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Bigger bucks moving in the open this am.....


----------



## kspseshooter

Good luck Marty! Shoot strait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Update from Cloud county.
Saw a few mature bucks following does last Thursday,, Friday/saturday movement slowed way down so I started driving the pasture draws and old home places Yesterday. ending up jumping no less than 10 bucks laid up with does in the obscure places so lock down is for sure going on here.
What do you guys typically see when the they start coming out of lock down and strategy to hunt that period. I've always hunted pre-rut/rut times and have not been there to experience that particular phase.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kspseshooter

Hunt where the does are. Food sources, doe bedding, doe trails... etc. Bucks will be checking these areas for one last doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

kspseshooter said:


> Hunt where the does are. Food sources, doe bedding, doe trails... etc. Bucks will be checking these areas for one last doe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like to hunt food sources in the evenings as we get closer to the Thanksgiving... not only will you find does there, which brings bucks in looking but bucks are also going to start transitioning out of full on rut to a feed pattern... 

I hunted Saturday and then again Sunday morning...

Saturday morning they were full on. 4 bucks chasing one doe. She must've been real close to standing. Unfortunately for me, the only doe that presented me a shot had a young buck on her tail preventing her from stopping long enough to catch an arrow. Saturday evening it was slower but I was able to catch a lone doe and put an arrow in her to get my doe management underway. 

Sunday morning was slow as well. Did see a yearling buck chasing a doe all over the wheat field which prompted a more mature buck to investigate. I climbed down early so I could cut meat from my previous evenings doe. 

I'm going to be giving it a rest now until after rifle season.


----------



## burns_312

Wife got in about 2:45 and just text that she'd seen 4 bucks and 2 does already. Hopefully the one she's after reads the script.


----------



## zap

Hour and a half for a half hour walk out, got turned around and went thru some thick scrub. Stopped to get the compass out and quiver is gone.....:lol:

Managed to find the quiver ..:shade:

Back at it tomorrow........and no more long spacing on the trail markers on the way in to a new area....:lol:


----------



## Arkie79

Update on my worst luck ever post. The poacher did not deliver a lethal hit on my target buck. It's a long story but I decided to give it one more hunt in the A.M. instead of heading home. I ended up killing the buck I was after. I'm on cloud nine. He was even bigger than I thought. I just got done scoring him if anybody wants to take a guess. Here's some pics. He has been caped out also so I've looked at the jaw bone if anybody would like to guess on age. I apologize for the quality of the field photos and lack of trail cam pics but this was a solo DIY hunt and the deer didnt give me many trail cam photos.


----------



## hunterhewi

Congrats arkie! Thats a stud!!! Where did the other guy hit him?


----------



## AintNoGriz

Wow. Way to stay with it!! Big congrats!!


----------



## outdrsmn

Very happy for you arkie79. Would like to hear the details of the hunt. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kspseshooter

Congratulations arkie79!! Very happy for you!! 
I'll stick my neck out and guess. 
Gross 182
8 years old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkie79

hunterhewi said:


> Congrats arkie! Thats a stud!!! Where did the other guy hit him?


Very low and back. Near the hams. It may have got into the edge of the guts. I'm not certain. Had it killed the buck it would have taken days. I thought I uploaded a couple more pics. I'll try again.


----------



## BowmanFLOK

Wow that a great buck Arkie. Was that shaft a prop up for the picture or is that where he got hit initially. Either was nice work.


----------



## zap

great buck, arkie!


----------



## Arkie79

BowmanFLOK said:


> Wow that a great buck Arkie. Was that shaft a prop up for the picture or is that where he got hit initially. Either was nice work.


Yes it was just a prop. It's the arrow I shot him with. It broke as it exited the off shoulder so it worked well for a prop.


----------



## Arkie79

More pics hopefully.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Congrats arkie! That is a super stud. The mass is unbelievable. I'm glad you got him. It's amazing how hunting, bow hunting in particular, can cause such emotional swings. One day you want to quit and take up anything else. The next, a buck of a lifetime comes walking in. I'm happy for you. I am curious, does the neighbor know you killed him? What was his response? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkie79

kspseshooter said:


> Congratulations arkie79!! Very happy for you!!
> I'll stick my neck out and guess.
> Gross 182
> 8 years old
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You Sir are extremely close on half of your guess. Ha.


----------



## swkslampe

Damn Arkie what a stud! Congrats! I'll guess 187" (peeked at your score sheet), did you kill him from a tree or spot n stalk?


----------



## bsstalker

If that's not the most badass "persistence pays" story, I dunno what is. Congrats Arkie! What an emotional turn around. Tell us the whole story starting with which side of the bed you rolled off of! Same stand? So many questions!


----------



## Arkie79

swkslampe said:


> Damn Arkie what a stud! Congrats! I'll guess 187" (peeked at your score sheet), did you kill him from a tree or spot n stalk?


Nice move. I just saw the score sheet in the pic. Lol. I spotted the buck bedded in a creek bottom. I was able to stalk within range and double lunged him. He ran about 70 yards and tried to cross the steep banked creek. He expired trying to get up the far bank.


----------



## bowhuntertx

What a great ending to your KS season! Glad to see everything worked out. Awesome buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Congrats on a nice deer. What ever happened to the guy that took the shot. Also I don't have time to flip back to see, but is that the same deer. Again congrats


----------



## Arkie79

ksgobbler said:


> Congrats on a nice deer. What ever happened to the guy that took the shot. Also I don't have time to flip back to see, but is that the same deer. Again congrats


Yes same deer. Only shooter I had on camera.


----------



## SDC

Man I couldn't be happier for you, that's just awesome! Way to stick it out, inspires me to keep my head up, well done


----------



## shaffer88

Arkie man that's a stud, congrats


----------



## Awdbyhm

One of a kind deer...great job arkie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoski

Awesome Buck, Arkie and inspiring story!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Early bird gets the worm........:shade:


----------



## Robertoski

Hopefully the biggest worm of the bunch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Looks like rain rollin in......great day to get out and set up a few spots I have stayed away from and look over some new spots I cyber scouted.

I hope anyone hunting today has a blast.....and blasts a biggun!

I hope we get a good steady rain.


----------



## hunterhewi

Ill be out duck hunting today. Gota be back to the house by 9 so gota make it a quick mornin. Good luck fellas


----------



## bsstalker

Damn shame to have to work today w this light rain. (Cough)(cough) Uh oh! Getting sick, lol. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## zap

:lol:


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats to one and all tagged out.

I have now seen the same shooter buck cross a road in my headlights 3 times, twice going west in the morning, once going east in the evening,.about 1hr before sunrise and 1hr after sunset, lol

About 3/4m from one of my properties..i have the does and the cover,..the food sources,..but we have lacked the weather to have him seek the better winter cover..


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Nice 1 Arkie!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Great ending and buck Arkie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

hunterhewi said:


> Ill be out duck hunting today. Gota be back to the house by 9 so gota make it a quick mornin. Good luck fellas


Good luck. We are a duck wasteland right now. I've hunted them 5 times and not pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## kstatemallards

Arkie79 said:


> Yes same deer. Only shooter I had on camera.


Congrats man. That's awesome. 

He was probably the only shooter because he could whoop some major tail and nobody wanted a piece of him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman64

Congrats Arkie! I am so glad you ended up getting him. What a buck!


----------



## cmcmahan

Congrats Arlie!! Awesome buck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Good luck guys as we transition into post rut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkie79

kspseshooter said:


> Congratulations arkie79!! Very happy for you!!
> I'll stick my neck out and guess.
> Gross 182
> 8 years old
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very close. He grosses 183 2/8". I'm not an expert on aging jaw bones but the deer wasn't near as old as I thought. I believe he was 4.5 and the taxidermist said it was possible that he was only 3.5 years old. Thanks for all the comments. I'm still pumped. It didn't go down the way I wanted but a bad situation turned out about the best it could have.


----------



## skeeter41

Where did the other guy hit the deer? Were u hunting out of stand stand where he was shot first time?


----------



## kspseshooter

Arkie79 said:


> Very close. He grosses 183 2/8". I'm not an expert on aging jaw bones but the deer wasn't near as old as I thought. I believe he was 4.5 and the taxidermist said it was possible that he was only 3.5 years old. Thanks for all the comments. I'm still pumped. It didn't go down the way I wanted but a bad situation turned out about the best it could have.


After I guessed I looked at your pics again and knew I was way too old. 
Congratulations again on a dandy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awdbyhm

It's ok kspseshooter.. that's why it's called SWAG!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Arkie79 said:


> Very close. He grosses 183 2/8". I'm not an expert on aging jaw bones but the deer wasn't near as old as I thought. I believe he was 4.5 and the taxidermist said it was possible that he was only 3.5 years old. Thanks for all the comments. I'm still pumped. It didn't go down the way I wanted but a bad situation turned out about the best it could have.


No chance that buck is 3.5. More likely 5.5 or older. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

zap said:


> Hour and a half for a half hour walk out, got turned around and went thru some thick scrub. Stopped to get the compass out and quiver is gone.....:lol:
> 
> Managed to find the quiver ..:shade:
> 
> Back at it tomorrow........and no more long spacing on the trail markers on the way in to a new area....:lol:


Better make sure you have enough tuna for breakfast in your pack!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blt73

Arkie79 said:


> More pics hopefully.


Great deer. Good things happen to good people!


----------



## Kills meals

Zap did you get out scouting today?


----------



## zap

Hunted. No biguns.


----------



## zap

Not enough rain to scout where I wanted to go. I will just have to go and hunt it.


----------



## KSandTXbowman

Killed Nov 17th. It was very warm as the front was blowing in. It was 58 degrees with 20mph with 40 gust. Was told deer wont move. I almost didnt go out. It was my last day of my rut vaction before I headed back to work. I killed him at 830am and it was deer on this paticluar half section that i never had a photo of. I ran two cameras on it since August. Amazing what the rut can do. He wasnt close to my hit listers but he was mature and I was ready to tag out. He was out seeking for those last few does that was still in heat. As the drury brothers call it Phase 8 desperatly seeking phase. Two grunts and 80yds later I arrowed him at 25yds. No track job.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

kstatemallards said:


> No chance that buck is 3.5. More likely 5.5 or older.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I agee, older then 3 1/2.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Arkie79 said:


> Very close. He grosses 183 2/8". I'm not an expert on aging jaw bones but the deer wasn't near as old as I thought. I believe he was 4.5 and the taxidermist said it was possible that he was only 3.5 years old. Thanks for all the comments. I'm still pumped. It didn't go down the way I wanted but a bad situation turned out about the best it could have.


aging by tooth wear doesn't work very well... if you want an accurate age you have to cementum annuli aging


----------



## RogueMedic87

KSandTXbowman said:


> Killed Nov 17th. It was very warm as the front was blowing in. It was 58 degrees with 20mph with 40 gust. Was told deer wont move. I almost didnt go out. It was my last day of my rut vaction before I headed back to work. I killed him at 830am and it was deer on this paticluar half section that i never had a photo of. I ran two cameras on it since August. Amazing what the rut can do. He wasnt close to my hit listers but he was mature and I was ready to tag out. He was out seeking for those last few does that was still in heat. As the drury brothers call it Phase 8 desperatly seeking phase. Two grunts and 80yds later I arrowed him at 25yds. No track job.
> View attachment 5107785
> View attachment 5107793
> View attachment 5107801


This wasn't in Shawnee county was it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

KSandTXbowman said:


> Killed Nov 17th. It was very warm as the front was blowing in. It was 58 degrees with 20mph with 40 gust. Was told deer wont move. I almost didnt go out. It was my last day of my rut vaction before I headed back to work. I killed him at 830am and it was deer on this paticluar half section that i never had a photo of. I ran two cameras on it since August. Amazing what the rut can do. He wasnt close to my hit listers but he was mature and I was ready to tag out. He was out seeking for those last few does that was still in heat. As the drury brothers call it Phase 8 desperatly seeking phase. Two grunts and 80yds later I arrowed him at 25yds. No track job.
> View attachment 5107785
> View attachment 5107793
> View attachment 5107801


Congrats in a great buck! But who told you deer won't move be in the wind? It's Kansas if they never moved in the wind they wouldn't move ever. I will admit tactics do change in the high wind conditions. But again congrats


----------



## KSandTXbowman

Just locals. I actually dropped my bow out of the tree and had to run it to a local shop in the aera to get it fixed. I didnt have anything to do it my self. Anyhow I've killed some of my best deer in wind and warm november days. I realize they dont move as much but they still will move especially in the timber and creeks here in Kansas. Thanks


shaffer88 said:


> Congrats in a great buck! But who told you deer won't move be in the wind? It's Kansas if they never moved in the wind they wouldn't move ever. I will admit tactics do change in the high wind conditions. But again congrats


----------



## KSandTXbowman

No I killed this in Saline County


RogueMedic87 said:


> This wasn't in Shawnee county was it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Good luck today guys, im just leavin the house headed out west of quivira to hopefully hammer some geese


----------



## bsstalker

I'm w Kstatemallards, 5.5 yr old. The head, neck, brisket and big round body look it. Send a tooth in and check it out Arkie! You using a KS or AR taxi?

Nice one KSTX! I killed my first trophy in Nov '05 on a lengthy spot n stalk. It was 70 degrees w south wind 15-20. 

Still seeing some chasing action here. Good luck guys. One more day of the grind, uggg.


----------



## bsstalker

Kstatemallards, do you have any sheds from that 9.5 yr old? That would be interesting to see!


----------



## Spencer

They sure are chasing hard this morning. I'd say the "desperately seeking" phase sums it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jessemue

Agree with Spencer, I watched a nice buck chase a doe hard around a wheat field for 2 hours this morning.


----------



## KSQ2

I can't wait to get out this afternoon! It's going to be a long few hours in the office.


----------



## kspseshooter

Pulled cams yesterday, got some great pics of my buck I shot on the 12th.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueMedic87

KSandTXbowman said:


> No I killed this in Saline County


Ok. I have his identical twin on camera in Shawnee county then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Good luck to the fellas hunting today!


----------



## zmax hunter

Not so much bow hunting whitetail related,.but..

A few days ago, 

i met a long liner at my local gas pump..

A guy had numerous raccoons in the bed of his truck, i asked if he had called them,..he said he traps for a living, his accent was obviously not native Kansan, so i asked where he was from..He said South Dakota and told me he was Lesel Reuwsaat

We talked about trapping *****, i asked about the bait he used and he offered me a quick instruction of his DP lures, i bought 2 dozen on the spot and gave him a tip for his time. He threw in some more baits...He is literally "trapping America"

This guy trapped 450 Coyotes and over 200 Bobcats in 1 season. He was incredibly gracious and humble. He will be in Lawrence Ks, July 7,8,9 for the FTA Convention

If you are into trapping, he may have the lures and instruction to help increase your success.

https://reuwsaatbaitandlure.com/


----------



## hunterhewi

Awesome morning goose hunting today! Smashed out a 11 man limit of specs, 8 canadas, and 10 snow/ross geese


----------



## zap

zmax hunter said:


> Not so much bow hunting whitetail related,.but..
> 
> A few days ago,
> 
> i met a long liner at my local gas pump..
> 
> A guy had numerous raccoons in the bed of his truck, i asked if he had called them,..he said he traps for a living, his accent was obviously not native Kansan, so i asked where he was from..He said South Dakota and told me he was Lesel Reuwsaat
> 
> We talked about trapping *****, i asked about the bait he used and he offered me a quick instruction of his DP lures, i bought 2 dozen on the spot and gave him a tip for his time. He threw in some more baits...He is literally "trapping America"
> 
> This guy trapped 450 Coyotes and over 200 Bobcats in 1 season. He was incredibly gracious and humble. He will be in Lawrence Ks, July 7,8,9 for the FTA Convention
> 
> If you are into trapping, he may have the lures and instruction to help increase your success.
> 
> https://reuwsaatbaitandlure.com/


Lesel is a great guy and incredibly good Trapper.


----------



## kstatemallards

bsstalker said:


> Kstatemallards, do you have any sheds from that 9.5 yr old? That would be interesting to see!


I don't have any sheds but I have a broke off beam from two years ago. His sheds are as elusive as he is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082

hunterhewi said:


> Awesome morning goose hunting today! Smashed out a 11 man limit of specs, 8 canadas, and 10 snow/ross geese
> 
> View attachment 5110137


If I had your kind of waterfowl success I'd give up deer hunting. Nice job!


----------



## catscratch

zmax hunter said:


> Not so much bow hunting whitetail related,.but..
> 
> A few days ago,
> 
> i met a long liner at my local gas pump..
> 
> A guy had numerous raccoons in the bed of his truck, i asked if he had called them,..he said he traps for a living, his accent was obviously not native Kansan, so i asked where he was from..He said South Dakota and told me he was Lesel Reuwsaat
> 
> We talked about trapping *****, i asked about the bait he used and he offered me a quick instruction of his DP lures, i bought 2 dozen on the spot and gave him a tip for his time. He threw in some more baits...He is literally "trapping America"
> 
> This guy trapped 450 Coyotes and over 200 Bobcats in 1 season. He was incredibly gracious and humble. He will be in Lawrence Ks, July 7,8,9 for the FTA Convention
> 
> If you are into trapping, he may have the lures and instruction to help increase your success.
> 
> https://reuwsaatbaitandlure.com/


That's pretty cool. I trapped when I was a kid, been thinking of starting again but have been told prices are low... particularly ****. Did he happen to say what a **** is or will be worth this winter? Making a living at it would be incredibly hard work.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

We didnt talk pelt prices, he did say that he had caught 28 raccoons overnight on a farm near me..he gave me a few of his business cards.
I want to learn more about trapping and snaring Bobcats,..seem to have plenty in my area.. i took this photo about 2 weeks ago


----------



## hunterhewi

kda082 said:


> If I had your kind of waterfowl success I'd give up deer hunting. Nice job!


Hahaha ive been so into bowhuntin the last 7 years i hadnt waterfowl hunted at all. After getting back into it this year i havent hardly went deer huntin, only sat 5-6 times


----------



## catscratch

zmax hunter said:


> We didnt talk pelt prices, he did say that he had caught 28 raccoons overnight on a farm near me..he gave me a few of his business cards.
> I want to learn more about trapping and snaring Bobcats,..seem to have plenty in my area.. i took this photo about 2 weeks ago


Cats have always been the high ticket pelts here. I've seen them sell for over $280. ***** were worth while when they brought $25+...
Great pic by the way!


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

Got the kid back out for another go at it. Nice afternoon!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Therut

Cats are blast to trap. Think of a normal cat, Best advice I ever got! They use there eyes more than anything, Feathers, shiny objects etc. Nice thing about cats is you can guide them in traps or snares , Step sticks to guide there paw in the pan of the trap, I have snared a few, but I don't use snares much,


----------



## catscratch

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Catscratch, how old is your son?

Mine is 16 and trying to get his first with a bow. He is out with my FIL right now while I am at work. He rattled in a very young 8 point at 4:30 and he let him walk.


----------



## zmax hunter

Thank you, i took this pic of a young kitten last yr, on dec. 28th, smallest bob ive ever seen. Cute little fur, .he came sneeking into the brush pile then came very close to having a squirrel dinner, the squirrel might have actually been bigger, haha

Both pics are the same property


----------



## SDC

I will definitely put that July date on the calendar, sounds like one could glean allot of info. Thanks for sharing!

A good friends son was able to arrow his first bow deer last night, he/we were stoked!


----------



## JWilson90

Really wanted to hunt tonite but had to work. Did drive about 45 miles of dirt roads between 4 and 5 and didn't see hardly any deer in fields. I found that odd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

Shot wasn't the greatest, little far back and a bad angle. The kid got excited and took the first available shot, we've probably all done it before. The deer went 40 yds and stood for several minutes, then bedded down until dark. At dark it got up and walked away. We waited a while and snuck up to its bed. Lots of blood in it and a good trail up to it. Didn't look hard but no blood leaving the bed. Some of the blood going to the trail looked frothy, any chance he hit a lung? The deer lived a long time after the shot and may still be alive. Not going to look anymore until morning.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

AintNoGriz said:


> Catscratch, how old is your son?
> 
> Mine is 16 and trying to get his first with a bow. He is out with my FIL right now while I am at work. He rattled in a very young 8 point at 4:30 and he let him walk.


13. Sounds like your kid is hooked. Not everybody passes rattled in deer when they don't have their first yet.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## KSandTXbowman

*Number two deer on my hit list.*







I been watching him for two years now. I would have shot him but when I hunted him he would show up on other cameras. It was cat and mouse and I couldnt pass up a mature buck that I shot on the 17th because I had been hunting hard. Hope he makes it next because he will be a mega giant. Rancher found the right side from last year and he was easy 160s. I think he is a booner and will be a mega giant next year. The number one buck is old 6 1/2 year 13 point with high tight rack with alot of mass and sticker points. I been watching him now for 3 years. Wanted to share. Good luck to you guys


----------



## kspseshooter

That looks like liver blood to me catscratch, probably got 1 lung/liver. He'll be dead in the morning. Good luck with the search 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

kspseshooter said:


> That looks like liver blood to me catscratch, probably got 1 lung/liver. He'll be dead in the morning. Good luck with the search
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree. If he is not dead right now, he will be by the morning. No reason to push him.


----------



## flopduster

Ok guys, I will be headed your way to hunt the first five days of rifle season wth my BOW. 
What can I expect based on what has been going on lately? Strong second rut? Feed patterns? Weather?
I know it's all guessing but the anticipation is killing me!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

kspseshooter said:


> That looks like liver blood to me catscratch, probably got 1 lung/liver. He'll be dead in the morning. Good luck with the search
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep it's a great night to leave him lay! Dead now will be dead in the am


----------



## kstatemallards

Good luck in the morning catscratch. 

I was brushing in a duck blind tonight and saw bucks everywhere. Only one was decent but they were pushing and/or on does. 

And then this happened. Got over 2 minutes of video of him within 5 yards. He's love struck for sure. 
https://vimeo.com/192874072


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

kstatemallards said:


> Good luck in the morning catscratch.
> 
> I was brushing in a duck blind tonight and saw bucks everywhere. Only one was decent but they were pushing and/or on does.
> 
> And then this happened. Got over 2 minutes of video of him within 5 yards. He's love struck for sure.
> https://vimeo.com/192874072
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. 

We are in the middle of the breeding phase of the rut around here.


----------



## catscratch

Thanks guys. I'll post if/when we find him

That video is great! They sure get goofy during breeding season (not that I'm any different).

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

I hope it goes well for you guys, catscratch.


----------



## KSandTXbowman

flopduster said:


> Ok guys, I will be headed your way to hunt the first five days of rifle season wth my BOW.
> What can I expect based on what has been going on lately? Strong second rut? Feed patterns? Weather?
> I know it's all guessing but the anticipation is killing me!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What count you hunting? Cold weather coming in on the 29th deer should be on their feet. Food sources will be very good.


----------



## zmax hunter

Somebody killed a buck this evening, hes hanging on my gambel,..but it wasnt me,..:becky: more points for their team, im sure he will be here shortly to tell you all..

Congrats sdc!

and catscratch, good luck in the search tomorrow,..im sure you will find him.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Hey guys. I tagged out tonight. Almost didn't go. My wife has worked the last 2 nights and works again tonight. We are leaving in the morning to go to Missouri to spend a couple days with my family. I decided to go for it so I politely asked if she wouldn't mind getting up earlier and watching out daughter so I could get a couple hours in. 

Got to my blind about 3:30. It was dead. No squirrels or birds. Nothing. 

At roughly 4:45 this guy came out on the neighbor's property. 2-300 yards away. He was just out strolling and eating on some wheat. I grunted at him and he stopped to look. Grunted again and he came running across the wheat field. Got to about 80 yards and started moving to the east, away from me. I softly grunted again and he turned back south towards me. Got to 50 yards and started going east again. I grunted very softly again. Once again he turned towards me and started walking. He got behind some trees about 30 yards away and I drew back. I held on til he walked into my shooting lane. Shot him at 12 yards. 

I will say I never looked at him again except thru my peep sight. I didn't realize until after that he was quartering to me a little. I shot and he hind kicked and took off. I watched him for as long as I could. I knew I had to semi rush getting on the blood trail because my wife was going to work at 7 so I slipped out of the blind to look for my arrow and blood. Nothing. I started going towards where he ran and found some blood. It was darker red. So I walked a little bit towards where I thought he might have crashed. Didn't find a whole lot of blood and still no arrow. So I backed out. Kicking myself because I knew I had shot a couple inches back. 

I left and told the landowner I would be back in the morning. I called ol zmax on the way home to vent my frustrations a little bit. He said he would come help me blood trail if I wanted. I told him the wife worked but maybe in the morning. 

I got home and lucky me my wife got low censused and didn't have to go til 11. So I called Brian again and told him we could go tonight if he wanted to. We went out at 8 and started looking. Very spotty blood but it picked up in places. At this point I should say Brian told me "I can smell him. He's dead". I thought "That's great! Now use that nose to get to him!" Lol. We went another 50 yards and he was piled up. He went a total of about 150 yards. He had been dead for a while. We drug him out and got him gutted. My arrow was still in him. He was quartering away a touch and my shot was back a little. So not the best shot of my life. 

Brian took him to his shop and hung him up for the night. Gonna go over there first thing and quarter and cape him. 

This year, like a lot of people in Kansas, has been brutal for me. Haven't seen a shooter in person or camera all year. Haven't seen near the numbers I have on this farm in the past. I did get a picture of this guy about a month ago. Anyways I think it was him. Hard to tell from the angle of pic. I just knew it was a heavy 8 pt. Turns out he was a 9 pt. 

I'm pretty sure I passed this deer last year as a 3.5 y/o and was excited to see him this year. But never did until tonight or maybe on that trail cam pic. Either way, I'm beyond happy. This dude was a fighter. His right G2 had about 3-4 inches broke off and the tips of 3 more. He also has a huge split in his ear. We will tape him in the morning. 

Once again a huge shout out to zmax. Brian is one of the best people I know. For him to come and help like he did is above and beyond. Thank you Brian. Also a big thanks to LJ, I think he goes by gt9 or something like that on here. He is hunting with Brian this week and he came out as well to help look. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Hey guys. I tagged out tonight. Almost didn't go. My wife has worked the last 2 nights and works again tonight. We are leaving in the morning to go to Missouri to spend a couple days with my family. I decided to go for it so I politely asked if she wouldn't mind getting up earlier and watching out daughter so I could get a couple hours in.
> 
> Got to my blind about 3:30. It was dead. No squirrels or birds. Nothing.
> 
> At roughly 4:45 this guy came out on the neighbor's property. 2-300 yards away. He was just out strolling and eating on some wheat. I grunted at him and he stopped to look. Grunted again and he came running across the wheat field. Got to about 80 yards and started moving to the east, away from me. I softly grunted again and he turned back south towards me. Got to 50 yards and started going east again. I grunted very softly again. Once again he turned towards me and started walking. He got behind some trees about 30 yards away and I drew back. I held on til he walked into my shooting lane. Shot him at 12 yards.
> 
> I will say I never looked at him again except thru my peep sight. I didn't realize until after that he was quartering to me a little. I shot and he hind kicked and took off. I watched him for as long as I could. I knew I had to semi rush getting on the blood trail because my wife was going to work at 7 so I slipped out of the blind to look for my arrow and blood. Nothing. I started going towards where he ran and found some blood. It was darker red. So I walked a little bit towards where I thought he might have crashed. Didn't find a whole lot of blood and still no arrow. So I backed out. Kicking myself because I knew I had shot a couple inches back.
> 
> I left and told the landowner I would be back in the morning. I called ol zmax on the way home to vent my frustrations a little bit. He said he would come help me blood trail if I wanted. I told him the wife worked but maybe in the morning.
> 
> I got home and lucky me my wife got low censused and didn't have to go til 11. So I called Brian again and told him we could go tonight if he wanted to. We went out at 8 and started looking. Very spotty blood but it picked up in places. At this point I should say Brian told me "I can smell him. He's dead". I thought "That's great! Now use that nose to get to him!" Lol. We went another 50 yards and he was piled up. He went a total of about 150 yards. He had been dead for a while. We drug him out and got him gutted. My arrow was still in him. He was quartering away a touch and my shot was back a little. So not the best shot of my life.
> 
> Brian took him to his shop and hung him up for the night. Gonna go over there first thing and quarter and cape him.
> 
> This year, like a lot of people in Kansas, has been brutal for me. Haven't seen a shooter in person or camera all year. Haven't seen near the numbers I have on this farm in the past. I did get a picture of this guy about a month ago. Anyways I think it was him. Hard to tell from the angle of pic. I just knew it was a heavy 8 pt. Turns out he was a 9 pt.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I passed this deer last year as a 3.5 y/o and was excited to see him this year. But never did until tonight or maybe on that trail cam pic. Either way, I'm beyond happy. This dude was a fighter. His right G2 had about 3-4 inches broke off and the tips of 3 more. He also has a huge split in his ear. We will tape him in the morning.
> 
> Once again a huge shout out to zmax. Brian is one of the best people I know. For him to come and help like he did is above and beyond. Thank you Brian. Also a big thanks to LJ, I think he goes by gt9 or something like that on here. He is hunting with Brian this week and he came out as well to help look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on a great buck brother!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Hey guys. I tagged out tonight. Almost didn't go. My wife has worked the last 2 nights and works again tonight. We are leaving in the morning to go to Missouri to spend a couple days with my family. I decided to go for it so I politely asked if she wouldn't mind getting up earlier and watching out daughter so I could get a couple hours in.
> 
> Got to my blind about 3:30. It was dead. No squirrels or birds. Nothing.
> 
> At roughly 4:45 this guy came out on the neighbor's property. 2-300 yards away. He was just out strolling and eating on some wheat. I grunted at him and he stopped to look. Grunted again and he came running across the wheat field. Got to about 80 yards and started moving to the east, away from me. I softly grunted again and he turned back south towards me. Got to 50 yards and started going east again. I grunted very softly again. Once again he turned towards me and started walking. He got behind some trees about 30 yards away and I drew back. I held on til he walked into my shooting lane. Shot him at 12 yards.
> 
> I will say I never looked at him again except thru my peep sight. I didn't realize until after that he was quartering to me a little. I shot and he hind kicked and took off. I watched him for as long as I could. I knew I had to semi rush getting on the blood trail because my wife was going to work at 7 so I slipped out of the blind to look for my arrow and blood. Nothing. I started going towards where he ran and found some blood. It was darker red. So I walked a little bit towards where I thought he might have crashed. Didn't find a whole lot of blood and still no arrow. So I backed out. Kicking myself because I knew I had shot a couple inches back.
> 
> I left and told the landowner I would be back in the morning. I called ol zmax on the way home to vent my frustrations a little bit. He said he would come help me blood trail if I wanted. I told him the wife worked but maybe in the morning.
> 
> I got home and lucky me my wife got low censused and didn't have to go til 11. So I called Brian again and told him we could go tonight if he wanted to. We went out at 8 and started looking. Very spotty blood but it picked up in places. At this point I should say Brian told me "I can smell him. He's dead". I thought "That's great! Now use that nose to get to him!" Lol. We went another 50 yards and he was piled up. He went a total of about 150 yards. He had been dead for a while. We drug him out and got him gutted. My arrow was still in him. He was quartering away a touch and my shot was back a little. So not the best shot of my life.
> 
> Brian took him to his shop and hung him up for the night. Gonna go over there first thing and quarter and cape him.
> 
> This year, like a lot of people in Kansas, has been brutal for me. Haven't seen a shooter in person or camera all year. Haven't seen near the numbers I have on this farm in the past. I did get a picture of this guy about a month ago. Anyways I think it was him. Hard to tell from the angle of pic. I just knew it was a heavy 8 pt. Turns out he was a 9 pt.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I passed this deer last year as a 3.5 y/o and was excited to see him this year. But never did until tonight or maybe on that trail cam pic. Either way, I'm beyond happy. This dude was a fighter. His right G2 had about 3-4 inches broke off and the tips of 3 more. He also has a huge split in his ear. We will tape him in the morning.
> 
> Once again a huge shout out to zmax. Brian is one of the best people I know. For him to come and help like he did is above and beyond. Thank you Brian. Also a big thanks to LJ, I think he goes by gt9 or something like that on here. He is hunting with Brian this week and he came out as well to help look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

The streak continues!
If you shot him at 5pm, he was dead at 5:02:29
Congrats! 
I agree with LJ, it looks like a rib turned the arrow
btw, i still have your arrow, the nocturnal needs a new batt,..and i need a few quarters for my truck,...hahaha pay back i guess,...


----------



## shaffer88

A roll of quarters looks like it would be worth it to zmax, congrats


----------



## zmax hunter

Haha, Hoyt followed me in his Tahoe once,..he needed 2 rolls of quarters after that 2 mile trip, lol


----------



## catscratch

Congrats to both of you!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

^Congrats!

Good luck Catscratch!


----------



## zap

Great Buck Ks hoyt!

Congratulations.


----------



## duby8609

Very slow morning for me so far. Only seen a spike.


----------



## Awdbyhm

Nice buck Hoyt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Happy Thanksgiving guys!!
Enjoy the day with your families. 

That is looking good catscratch!! 
Lung/liver/gut. He's dead 
Nice buck Hoyt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

At least we are finding stuff...









Last yrs she'd of the one that walked under AFTER shooting one last night.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

Still alive. The kid walked right up on him. We backed off, loaded his crossbow, snuck back and finished him.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## scrub1

Very nice


----------



## snoman4

catscratch said:


> Still alive. The kid walked right up on him. We backed off, loaded his crossbow, snuck back and finished him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Congrats on sticking with it and finishing the deer off!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

One tough sucker. 
This needs posted in the main board as a warning to anyone wanting to track too early on a marginal hit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Congrats on the bucks ! Glad your son got him catscratch!


----------



## KSQ2

Great bucks Hoyt and catscratch's son!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Thanks everyone! 

Just got home from taping my buck from last night. 134 1/8. 

He had 5 inches broke off on his right G2. Every tine was broken or chipped at the tip. Also his right ear was split. This guy was definitely a bully buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

snoman4 said:


> Congrats on sticking with it and finishing the deer off!


X2, great job. You fellas should be very happy!


----------



## flopduster

KSandTXbowman said:


> What count you hunting? Cold weather coming in on the 29th deer should be on their feet. Food sources will be very good.


Saline



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Flopduster the deer in the n/e are breeding now, fawn and small fawn groups wandering around like lost children and bucks dogging does.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Shot and wounded a yote tonight. Then another yote came by and picked up what must hav been the blood trail and took it right to my arrow. He proceeded to lick my arrow. He walked off 10 yards but then came back to the arrow and picked it up at the nock and started to drag the arrow off until I made a noise at him and he dropped it and left. Pretty crazy to watch!!

My son had 5 does but they all went behind him.


----------



## catscratch

Wanted to say thanks for all the great and knowledgeable advice given to my son and I the other night (about his gut shot deer). It helped a ton to figure out what to do.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## iviec

kstatemallards said:


> No chance that buck is 3.5. More likely 5.5 or older.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree. No way 3.5..

Jaw bones are inaccurate. It's a part of the educated guess but you really need multi years of trail cams to fully understand age.


----------



## JWilson90

Anyone else pulling dad duty today hanging with the kids while the wives shop? My son and I are just out cruising dirt roads at the moment lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Not much goin on here. Everyone still too full of turkey to hunt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

JWilson90 said:


> Anyone else pulling dad duty today hanging with the kids while the wives shop? My son and I are just out cruising dirt roads at the moment lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out snap my man, dad duty all day. With some dog training


----------



## kspseshooter

1 2 yr old and 1 doe tonight. 
Feeding peacefully together. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw3b3b

2 yr old doe, nothing else. Thought it'd be better this morning with temps down. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

shaffer88 said:


> Check out snap my man, dad duty all day. With some dog training


Yea I saw that. Me and the boy drove 100 miles in the country today. Sighted in rifles and the threw rocks in the river. Pretty good day really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Took the youngest duck hunting. This has been the worst duck season in at least 15 years around here. We didn't fire a shot but he said he had a great time. My 6 yr old cried because she didn't get to go so we are going to chase something tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## KSQ2

Great morning, saw my first shooter of the year from the stand. Horrible night, they moved REALLY late for us.


----------



## hunterhewi

Dang man sorry to hear bout your luck duck huntin. We have been smashin ducks this year. Shot 40 geese wednesday and headed back out in the mornin to hopefully do it again


----------



## RogueMedic87

Some high school kids and their dogs treed this guy a couple nights ago about 2 miles north of where I live in Wabaunsee county. Of all the land I hunt around here, I'm disappointed I've never seen one. As much time as I spend in the woods, I'm sure they've seen me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Not sure I'm disappointed I've never seen one!


----------



## JWilson90

KSQ2 said:


> Not sure I'm disappointed I've never seen one!


I agree with you lol! Be very uneasy walking in our out in the dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

Pretty good morning in the dense fog. Whacked a doe and it felt so good to kill a deer. Used dead ringer rampage 3 blade and although they performed well the blood trail was very sparse. She was 18 yards 1/4 away. Shot was perfect and the heads blew through her opposite shoulder with ease. She ran 50 yards and crashed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Congrats on the doe, JW.

:cocktail:


----------



## iviec

JWilson90 said:


> Pretty good morning in the dense fog. Whacked a doe and it felt so good to kill a deer. Used dead ringer rampage 3 blade and although they performed well the blood trail was very sparse. She was 18 yards 1/4 away. Shot was perfect and the heads blew through her opposite shoulder with ease. She ran 50 yards and crashed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a similar experience this year with a schwaker. Perfect shot pass thru arrow covered and very little blood on the trail. But it tore up his vitals and he crashed 40 yards away. It's interesting how sometimes the same shot placement same broadhead and completely different exit and entrance wound and blood trail


----------



## JWilson90

iviec said:


> Had a similar experience this year with a schwaker. Perfect shot pass thru arrow covered and very little blood on the trail. But it tore up his vitals and he crashed 40 yards away. It's interesting how sometimes the same shot placement same broadhead and completely different exit and entrance wound and blood trail


I've got a schwacker in my quiver and been wanting to try it on a doe. Hopefully get to test it soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Went and checked cams before the rain. Then decided to duck hunt. Never fired a shot, but the dog did find a crippled drake mallard so we didn't go home empty handed. Thinking about cancelling my vacation in January.


----------



## hunterhewi

ksgobbler said:


> Went and checked cams before the rain. Then decided to duck hunt. Never fired a shot, but the dog did find a crippled drake mallard so we didn't go home empty handed. Thinking about cancelling my vacation in January.


Most of the birds are still holed up north of us. Dont get discouraged. South dakota supposedly has the largest mallard migration ever this year so its only a matter of time before they get here


----------



## ksgobbler

It's hard not too. Usually I am approaching triple digits by this time.


----------



## kspseshooter

You know the deer hunting is slow when the Kansas thread turns to ducks!! Lol 
Good luck guys!! deer and ducks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iviec

Well the orange army will be out in full force in just a couple of days. I'm holding my breath for 3 particular bucks that I passed this year that have super potential. Most years they end up on outfitter websites. Maybe this year will be different.


----------



## ksgobbler

Hoping the fact he is broken up will save his life


----------



## zmax hunter

iviec said:


> Well the orange army will be out in full force in just a couple of days. I'm holding my breath for 3 particular bucks that I passed this year that have super potential. Most years they end up on outfitter websites. Maybe this year will be different.


Earlier, in this thread, you said,
"You guys are ridiculous. Me, me, me...
i wish everybody the best of luck this season and hope you are able to share the outdoors with friends and family."

Now youre changing your tune and cant be happy for someone who maybe kills their best buck to date?

Personally, i always pray for 4" of rain or 12" of snow for the opening day of gun season. :becky:


----------



## kstatemallards

zmax hunter said:


> Earlier, in this thread, you said,
> "You guys are ridiculous. Me, me, me...
> i wish everybody the best of luck this season and hope you are able to share the outdoors with friends and family."
> 
> Now youre changing your tune and cant be happy for someone who maybe kills their best buck to date?
> 
> Personally, i always pray for 4" of rain or 12" of snow for the opening day of gun season. :becky:


I hope everybody on here has great luck also. On the other side I hope all my target bucks make it to next year. I can have it both ways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

hunterhewi said:


> Most of the birds are still holed up north of us. Dont get discouraged. South dakota supposedly has the largest mallard migration ever this year so its only a matter of time before they get here


I went ducks for the first time Saturday and Sunday at Perry Lake - highly confident based on how you've been slaying them  Saw maybe a dozen total ducks Saturday with half of them divers already on the water - no shots. Sunday was even worse - shot a lone teal 15 minutes after first shooting light (dog's first retrieve), then my partner says he saw a flight of 5 or 6 bigger ducks in the distance...not a thing else. Not many shots in the surrounding areas either day - probably at least some of them upland hunters as we saw more guy in orange than waterfowlers. Back to deer until I get my buck or the ducks start piling in.


----------



## zap

Kyle marsh is a good Perry duck spot.


----------



## avluey

This weekend was my first time to Perry and we hunted Headquarters marsh; will definitely give Kyle marsh a try this year :thumbs_up


----------



## ksgobbler

Not much deer activity. Did find some ducks on a pond that will be in for a surprise in the AM.


----------



## kspseshooter

Wear your orange proudly tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iviec

zmax hunter said:


> Earlier, in this thread, you said,
> "You guys are ridiculous. Me, me, me...
> i wish everybody the best of luck this season and hope you are able to share the outdoors with friends and family."
> 
> Now youre changing your tune and cant be happy for someone who maybe kills their best buck to date?
> 
> Personally, i always pray for 4" of rain or 12" of snow for the opening day of gun season. :becky:


Oh don't get me wrong, I wish everybody luck in the woods but I did dump 2500 pounds of corn this week hoping a few of the young bucks I let go maybe stay on my side of the fence. 

BTW I also have 2 slammers that are roaming around and I would be happy for anyone who was lucky enough to harvest them.


----------



## JWilson90

iviec said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I wish everybody luck in the woods but I did dump 2500 pounds of corn this week hoping a few of the young bucks I let go maybe stay on my side of the fence.
> 
> BTW I also have 2 slammers that are roaming around and I would be happy for anyone who was lucky enough to harvest them.


Please post pics of those golden mountains lol. Those have to be huge. Or you dumped a lot of of bags in different locations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadetree

I have been following this thread since October as a guest because I couldn't sign in. FINALLY got back on tonight.
Congratulations on all those that got their buck, especially those young hunters.
It's been another rough season for me in the Southwest corner of the state. No shooters, only a few dinks, but better than last year. 
I pulled my stands out of the public land before the gun season started. Having trouble with folks stealing stuff according to some other hunters around my area. I hope to get some more time in the woods around the end of December. Tired but not beaten-yet.


----------



## zap

Keep after it shadetree.....


----------



## avluey

Went out for an hour sit before work this morning on a 40 acre parcel - saw 3 does feeding in the neighbor's milo at first light and a fork horn in the woods. Had to jump out early so hope I didn't miss Mr. Big.


----------



## KSQ2

Gonna give it a go tomorrow morning before work. Been under the weather for a few days and I'm itching to get out. Can't forget the orange!


----------



## ksgobbler

Got on the board with ducks. I've shot 3 this year and added another no shots fired hunt to the tally. That makes it 9 hunts for 3 ducks. Deer hunted this morning but didn't see anything. Sounded like WW2 for a bit including someone NE of me going crazy with an AR.


----------



## zap

I wonder how hot and heavy the second rut will be since the first rut was so suppressed by the warm temps?


----------



## sternbow

I'm still sitting on my buck tag so I hope it's great. Two years ago the second rut was action packed with 1-2 fawns coming into heat in my area. That's what I am now looking forward to.


----------



## kda082

Slow morning. Sat in my deep woods stand and didn't see a friggin deer. Checked cameras behind the house and did see some does and bucks moving this week. On a positive note I did hear snows and Canadas.


----------



## zap

I think it will be good also. Hope it goes well for ya, sternbow!


----------



## sternbow

Thx Zap. I haven't had much time to hunt this year. Though I did get to hunt Missouri rifle opening weekend and shot a nice one. Time to carve out some Kansas bow time.


----------



## kspseshooter

1st rut wasn't suppressed, a lot of it happened at night. 
There is only so many yearling does to come in yet. 
The second rut is happening right now, I saw a 2yr old chasing a yearling doe yesterday morning. 

Good luck to those still grinding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Just checked a cam. More daytime activity in the last 3 days than anytime thus far. I am tagged out on bucks but a shooter has been on his feet late into the morning the last 2 days.


----------



## df06

Was with my brother rifle hunt on the gun opener. There was a 1.5 year old buck with a doe in a wide open pasture. We left them and came back in an hour and they were in the same spot. He dropped the yearling doe in its tracks at 350 yards.
The buck would not leave her. He stood over her and sniffed her for several minutes and was oblivious to us an the shot. We walked in plain sight to within 100 yards before he left the scene.
He sure was rut crazed.

Two days before I was in a ground blind and shot a 10 point at 15 yards with my bow. He came to check out a doe and yearling doe that were in front of me at a feeder. Interesting that the buck was limping very bad. When gutting him I saw that it appeared that he had been caught in a trap, snare or wire had wrapped around his leg, just above the hoof. One of his toes was deformed and the last four inches of that leg was very enlarged. But he seemed in good condition.


----------



## sleeperls

Snowing here, sat the morning and only saw another hunter. 2nd time a proven stand has skunked me. Doubt I'll go back.


----------



## JWilson90

Gonna check a cam tonite then make a game plan. Hoping to see some shooters on came


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

When abnormally warm temps lead to mostly nighttime rutting activity that would mean that the warm temps suppressed the rutting activity....:yo:


----------



## kspseshooter

Abnormally warm temps led to Zap sitting in his camper complaining it was too warm to hunt.
It's hard to see rutting activity if you aren't hunting.....:yo:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

zap said:


> When abnormally warm temps lead to mostly nighttime rutting activity that would mean that the warm temps suppressed the rutting activity....:yo:


suppressed the visible daytime rutting activity.... they still rutted at the same general calendar time they always do. You'll see better daytime movement regardless of rut phase going forward assuming the temperature stays at or near normal and even better movement if we can get some well below average daytime temps.


----------



## zap

kspseshooter said:


> Abnormally warm temps led to Zap sitting in his camper complaining it was too warm to hunt.
> It's hard to see rutting activity if you aren't hunting.....:yo:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have some very serious issues with what I do with my life....maybe you should worry about what you do with your life. or you can come and say this crap to my face instead of acting like a sorority girl and continue making snyd comments over the internet. I mean act like a man ....not a woman.

You have a problem with me come and pay me a visit or leave me alone.....I hunt how and when I like too....you worry about yourself and less about what I do and do not do.

Who do you think you are....to tell other people when and how they should hunt.....grow up.


----------



## zap

kscumminsdriver said:


> suppressed the visible daytime rutting activity.... they still rutted at the same general calendar time they always do. You'll see better daytime movement regardless of rut phase going forward assuming the temperature stays at or near normal and even better movement if we can get some well below average daytime temps.


Some people think the rut is the same time every year and some do not.....that's a matter of opinion. But if well above average temps suppress movement for half the time of the 24 hour clock it is logical to assume that less doe are getting bred during that period.


----------



## zap

Here is what I understand about the second rut:

Some people think the rut is the same time every year and some do not.....that's a matter of opinion. But if well above average temps suppress movement for half the time of the 24 hour clock it is logical to assume that less doe are getting bred during that period. Now if you have those conditions for almost the whole breeding phase of the rut it is logical to assume that the second rut will be more intense than normal because there will be more adult doe that were not bred during November rut than would have been bred if the bucks were actively rutting for all 24 hours of the day. The second rut is not just fawn and yearling doe being receptive.......it is any doe that was not impregnated previously and those doe cycle back into receptivity 28 days after they cycled the first time. So, if the peak of breeding was around 11/20 for example......28 days later you would expect the peak of the second rut.

Anyone care to comment on that?


----------



## kspseshooter

Our deer #s aren't near high enough for many does to get missed. 
They seem to be getting worse every year. 
Just take a drive at dusk and see how many deer you see.
Anyone that doesn't think a our numbers are declining is delusional. 
I don't think I'm even going to attempt to fill my antlerless tag anymore. We don't need the meat, I would be hunting just for the enjoyment of it. 
Time to switch to killing coyotes!!
But this is just my opinion![emoji106] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

zap said:


> Here is what I understand about the second rut:
> 
> Some people think the rut is the same time every year and some do not.....that's a matter of opinion. But if well above average temps suppress movement for half the time of the 24 hour clock it is logical to assume that less doe are getting bred during that period. Now if you have those conditions for almost the whole breeding phase of the rut it is logical to assume that the second rut will be more intense than normal because there will be more adult doe that were not bred during November rut than would have been bred if the bucks were actively rutting for all 24 hours of the day. The second rut is not just fawn and yearling doe being receptive.......it is any doe that was not impregnated previously and those doe cycle back into receptivity 28 days after they cycled the first time. So, if the peak of breeding was around 11/20 for example......28 days later you would expect the peak of the second rut.
> 
> Anyone care to comment on that?


I'll jump in (opinion only). I always figured that no matter the temps that if a doe comes into heat a buck will find her and breed. If it's warm they get tired of running around and spend more time in a small area. This leads to less visibility to us hunters, but not less breeding. 

I always attributed the second rut to does who were too immature to cycle into estrus in November when the rest do. This could be due to summer stress on the fawn ready to breed her first yr (drought, overpopulation, or sick), late birth, stress due to disease or nutrition on the mother while lactating, etc. 

My experience with the second rut is that very few does come into estrus and these few draw a lot of interest. It's intense and spectacular if you happen to get in on it, but I would expect that it's a very small percentage of does and probably about the same every yr regardless of November temps.


----------



## ksgobbler

Sat the ground blind this morning. Wind switched at 0730 when the rain stopped and screwed me. Saw 3 deer. One was a bruiser that checked a scrape then went off down a deer trail nose down. Why when I want a doe do I only see bucks?


----------



## kspseshooter

catscratch said:


> I'll jump in (opinion only). I always figured that no matter the temps that if a doe comes into heat a buck will find her and breed. If it's warm they get tired of running around and spend more time in a small area. This leads to less visibility to us hunters, but not less breeding.
> 
> I always attributed the second rut to does who were too immature to cycle into estrus in November when the rest do. This could be due to summer stress on the fawn ready to breed her first yr (drought, overpopulation, or sick), late birth, stress due to disease or nutrition on the mother while lactating, etc.
> 
> My experience with the second rut is that very few does come into estrus and these few draw a lot of interest. It's intense and spectacular if you happen to get in on it, but I would expect that it's a very small percentage of does and probably about the same every yr regardless of November temps.


I agree. 
I will also add that because of the warmer rut, older bucks are tired and worn down by now and are probably going to focus on food and rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Deer numbers do not really matter when you talk about all doe being bred in November, the buck to doe ratio is what matters....bucks can only breed so many doe in that time period.


----------



## kspseshooter

Yep you are always right Zap. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sternbow




----------



## aeast236

I don't know. I think I tend to believe the biologists that study white tail deer where there is fairly consistent consensus that rut occurs regardless of temperature. That it occurs around the same time every year and just because you aren't seeing it doesn't mean it's not happening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

kspseshooter said:


> Yep you are always right Zap. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know for the most part I just lurk in this forum. Don't post all that often anymore, but one thing I have noticed this year is that your know it all bull**** and constant nagging towards zap are extremely annoying. Maybe I just missed what started all that. Either way it's just as annoying to read even if it is warranted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

aeast236 said:


> I don't know. I think I tend to believe the biologists that study white tail deer where there is fairly consistent consensus that rut occurs regardless of temperature. That it occurs around the same time every year and just because you aren't seeing it doesn't mean it's not happening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I generally agree and also believe that when it is warmer then normal the more breeding happens at night. I had a doe with twin doe fawns around the farm house this morning along with other deer including 3 mature (3 or older) bucks and 3 yearling bucks. One of the doe fawns was getting particular attention by the younger bucks which separated her from her Mother and sister. The older bucks didn't seem to pay her a lot of attention after first checking her out. It will be interesting to see if she does come into estrous.


----------



## sternbow

Thanks for the update hawk. I missed the rut in ks this year. Looking forward to see what December brings. 

I remember seeing a graph from a study where they measured whitetail fetus from fresh roadkill. It showed when they bred and two distinct breeding cycles aproximatly a month apart. If you took this study and spread it out over multiple years I'm sure the second rut would fluctuate in size.


----------



## sleeperls

I for one think the rut happens no matter the temp. This year I saw more chasing and seeking I daylight than the last 4 years.


----------



## apeshot

sleeperls said:


> I for one think the rut happens no matter the temp. This year I saw more chasing and seeking I daylight than the last 4 years.


Bingo just because a person don't see rutting activity at your location doesn't mean its not on! Rut happens period I don't listen to anyone because I've had biologist and other hunter say one thing and exactly the opposite happens when I hunt! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Just a 130's 3 year old walked past at 20 just after 9am. lots of opinions on the rut, its interesting to read them all.

Good luck to those who are still hunting!


----------



## Rg176bnc

The rut was defiantly funky this year. I didn't see a single buck with a doe before the 20th. Seen does every time out.

Didn't see any of the midday doe activity in late oct early nov that you get when the bucks are harassing them all night. Im going to have to rededicate myself come Monday.


----------



## ksgobbler

Interesting article
http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/article118705508.html


----------



## bsstalker

Saw about a 120" cruising for does @10:30 after the rain. Saw a purdy good one, hard to get a good look as he was speed walkin, probably cruising for does after sun down. 

It seems to me that after the more mature ones get rested up and their batteries recharged after the first rut, they start wandering again about this time .

Bout 8 years ago I witnessed 8 bucks on a doe in late December. 

It has to happen even later cuz I've seen fawns before that were pretty small this time of year.

Alot of what is not seen is happening in the brush and timber (breeding staging areas) The does play cat n mouse at first, even getting in plum thickets and briar patches as to not let the buck mount her at first. IMO when a buck first finds a hot doe, she gives chase and this part is what's mostly seen by human eye. The part where the doe knows the buck ain't giving up and takes it into the thick stuff is what's not seen by (driving around, doing farm chores, etc.) And like said, if it's warm, probably much more at night.

Just my $.02.


----------



## kstatemallards

In my opinion the rut will happen regardless...same time every year. Sometimes you're hunting near the hot does and sometimes you're not. Luck of the draw...that's why I try to spend as much time as I can in the woods in November. 

Every cold snap this year has produced big buck sightings on my spots...having said that I killed mine when it was a high of 70 degrees in November. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

In other news, one of the spots I hunt gets pounded by the rifle guys each year. The buck I've been trying to kill for the last 7 years was killed by an out of stater. (rifle) 

This buck was 9.5 years old and was by far the most dominate buck in the woods. This year I finally got him patterned while scouting for my buddies. Unfortunately I already filled my tag or I might have had an opportunity. 

Very sad to see him go out like this...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyotehawk

Haven't confirmed but heard tonight that there was a 21 point killed around Stark, KS on opening day of rifle.


----------



## catscratch

kstatemallards said:


> In other news, one of the spots I hunt gets pounded by the rifle guys each year. The buck I've been trying to kill for the last 7 years was killed by an out of stater. (rifle)
> 
> This buck was 9.5 years old and was by far the most dominate buck in the woods. This year I finally got him patterned while scouting for my buddies. Unfortunately I already filled my tag or I might have had an opportunity.
> 
> Very sad to see him go out like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a bummer. When my fil was leasing his land, they consistently shot at least 3 of my top 5 on camera every yr. Nice guys who deserved the deer that they got, but it sure sucked to watch the age class drop so fast.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Well the only one they shot that was mature was the 9.5 year old. They took 7 or 8 other bucks made up mostly of 3.5 year olds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

ksgobbler said:


> Interesting article
> http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/article118705508.html


To me it doesn't make much sense to say things like "We really don't use decoys anymore". Why would you offer that up? If you aren't using them, fine. Just don't put it out there for everyone to know. And the whole spotlight issue as well. Why broadcast that to everyone? Unless those are decoys themselves. 

Even though I knew, and I'm sure many of you knew as well, there's not a 1 warden to 1 county ratio, others may not. IMO all these things don't need to be said out loud in a newspaper article. It's knowledge that people can find out if they look. Just don't make it easier to get. At least make them work for it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

kstatemallards said:


> Well the only one they shot that was mature was the 9.5 year old. They took 7 or 8 other bucks made up mostly of 3.5 year olds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same thing that happened on my FIL's place for several yrs. Still haven't recovered from it...


----------



## avluey

Went out Saturday and took two friends with rifles while I stuck with bow. Frosty morning and my three best south wind spots covered I thought for sure at least one of us would put a tag on something, especially since I told them both it was OK if they wanted to shoot a younger buck. Not one of us saw a single deer, and trying to be a good friend I even walked through a bedding area between us around 1000 hoping to bump something to them. To make a bust morning even better I had a brand new Browning Strikeforce camera stolen and the SOB even poured out three piles of corn right where the camera was pointing. This was on the neighbor's side that he allows me and a few others to hunt. Friends went home after lunch and I went back out for the evening. Saw a guy in a new ground blind that is 200 yards from my stolen camera that was at the end of his big wide shooting lane. I got two pics of him on different cameras in mid November while he was scouting for rifle and he most likely saw those cameras and didn't steal them. He's an older guy and for those reasons (right or wrong) I'm leaning towards him not being the guy that stole my camera (despite his blind overlooking a bait 5 yards from my stolen camera). The bait piles were completely untouched so they must have been poured out very recently and two days prior to me discovering it was stolen I also got a picture of a younger guy (facing away) walking past another camera about 100 yards from the stolen camera with rifle in hand. He had definitely just walked through a bedding area and he was only on the first pic of a three pic exposure so he must have been moving fast. Guessing maybe he jumped a deer out of that bedding area and was chasing after. Anyway, I didn't see a single deer Saturday evening either and the guy in the blind didn't take any shots, making the first time this year I was completely blanked on that farm. Losing a camera sure does piss you off, but since it was on someone else's property who lets me hunt for free I'm trying to just chalk it up to the cost of business. Can't wait for the rifle season to be over though - each year I'm the only one out there for archery but there's usually 1-3 guys that rifle hunt it. Other cameras showed decent daylight movement 27NOV-1DEC including a young doe on an all out sprint on the 1st at midday - didn't reset fast enough to see what was chasing her.

I'm thinking mornings are going to be drying up soon and evenings are going to be the better bet - thoughts?


----------



## avluey

kstatemallards said:


> Well the only one they shot that was mature was the 9.5 year old. They took 7 or 8 other bucks made up mostly of 3.5 year olds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is just brutal - wonder if they are planning to lease that property again?


----------



## ikeinks

Lots of arguing on here haha. My buddy shot a big one Saturday that was locked on a doe. I have been seeing lots of deer, just nothing within range. I'll try it again next weekend I suppose but may switch to waterfowl mode if they get down here this week.


----------



## kansasheadhunt

I have been surprised at how many of my mature bucks are broken up badly this year. I thought with the wet spring and plenty of nutrition our herd would have stronger antlers. Most all of my hit list bucks are broken up badly. I have been seeing my mature bucks feeding with does and not harassing them. The young little bucks are still harassing but they don't seem to have any idea what they are doing.


----------



## Basinboy

Filled my tag on 11-21-16. He was locked down with a doe. I had watched them all morning bedded along a creek. They finally got up at 1:15, the doe ran up to 10 yards and the buck followed. North central Kansas
Palmer Longbow 47#@26" 62" amo


----------



## zap

That's a great buck, basinboy!


----------



## kspseshooter

That is a knarly dude!
Nice shot! 
Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Nice buck there. Congrats!


----------



## covertthreads

Heading to Northeastern Kansas week after Christmas. You guys have much luck during that time? I'm thinking it's all about the food.


----------



## kspseshooter

covertthreads said:


> Heading to Northeastern Kansas week after Christmas. You guys have much luck during that time? I'm thinking it's all about the food.


Where bouts are you headed? I'm in NE and our deer #s seem to be pretty low this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## covertthreads

Mankato


----------



## kspseshooter

That's 200 miles NW of me. That's more north central. No idea about out there. 
But yes, food is going to be your best bet. 
Winter wheat should be excellent in the evenings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadetree

Basinboy said:


> Filled my tag on 11-21-16. He was locked down with a doe. I had watched them all morning bedded along a creek. They finally got up at 1:15, the doe ran up to 10 yards and the buck followed. North central Kansas
> Palmer Longbow 47#@26" 62" amo


I wish I was that disciplined to practice and be proficient with my stick bow. Congratulations!!


----------



## shadetree

covertthreads said:


> Heading to Northeastern Kansas week after Christmas. You guys have much luck during that time? I'm thinking it's all about the food.


I am taking that week off also. I am determined to get a shot before the season is out.


----------



## sleeperls

Heck of a deer basin. 

Didn't see much over the weekend. Saw some does no bucks


----------



## kscumminsdriver

covertthreads said:


> Heading to Northeastern Kansas week after Christmas. You guys have much luck during that time? I'm thinking it's all about the food.


Mankato isn't NE Kansas....

At that time, it's all about food... don't worry about anything other then finding the right food source and hope that it's cold... you get cold, snow and find the right food source you'll be in the deer.


----------



## Burtesville

I am in NE KS.....hunting just north of Atchison and have noticed a lack of deer sighting throughout much of the season as well.


----------



## zmax hunter

Counting the days till firearms is over, current plan is to go west on 12/15-19, late season mule deer hunt, but doubt i pass a huge ******..hoping for some snow but temps above 30, lol


----------



## bsstalker

^^^You have any late season tips for muleys Zmax? Years ago I've gone to NW KS w my boss (he grew up out there) packing the bow and the 12ga for the "Comi *******s" as he calls them(roosters lol). I was always impressed w the muleys we saw and got within 80 yards of a good one but there were to many does eyes to get closer. I always buy the Archery only for this reason mainly.


----------



## Matte

Good luck to anybody still after a Mule Deer after rifle season it has been a slaughter of young deer this year.


----------



## KSQ2

Man, I wish each hunter was limited to one doe tag a year. It has been a depressing year when it comes to doe numbers in the SE. We eat deer year around, but I think I'll shoot a messed up racked 2 year old before I shoot two does this late season.


----------



## aeast236

New buck that appears to have taken up residence. Only comes in at dark and always on that side Showing up every day.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Yup I'm gonna eat my doe tag this year. 
Any good recipes??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

16 hunts, 39 hours actual hunting and 17 deer inside 40 yards on pressured public land in NE Kansas. Was planning to shoot a doe this evening but some gun hunters came over the hill and spooked her away.....


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

No shooters Marty ? I fell out of my stand and broke my pelvis on October 22 and can just now get around Dr said I can go back to work after first of the year so I'm going to try to get out from Monday on I totally missed the rut!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Ksrutjunkie said:


> No shooters Marty ? I fell out of my stand and broke my pelvis on October 22 and can just now get around Dr said I can go back to work after first of the year so I'm going to try to get out from Monday on I totally missed the rut!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two smaller p&y class high 120's low 130's.....Iknow how it feels to not be able to hunt because of injuries.....its no fun. I still am seeing mature bucks out in the daylight and the second rut should be fairly good, maybe next week if I figured it right.

Darn gun hunters walked right at me and never saw me.....I had to light them up with the streamlight survivor at 30 yards.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Dang I passed a great 145-150 the morning I fell because I knew the rut was coming and I had a week off I'm definitely kicking myself now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Maybe I will get him?

:lol:

I hope you close the season in good fashion!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Thanks Marty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

^^^^You guys lol! I needed a good laugh.


----------



## shadetree

KSQ2 said:


> Man, I wish each hunter was limited to one doe tag a year. It has been a depressing year when it comes to doe numbers in the SE. We eat deer year around, but I think I'll shoot a messed up racked 2 year old before I shoot two does this late season.


My unit (14) is closed to whitetail doe. Hope it stays that way for a few years.


----------



## zap

shadetree said:


> My unit (14) is closed to whitetail doe. Hope it stays that way for a few years.


What regulation book is that in?

2016 says doe permit is valid in 14 and there will be an extended firearm January season in 14 also.

maybe I am not reading it right?


----------



## ksgobbler

Unit 14 you can buy 5 antlerless tags. Do you mean 18? That would make sense?

The first Whitetail Antlerless-only permit purchased is valid statewide except DMU 18, including all public lands and WIHA. Up to four additional Whitetail Antlerless-only permits may be purchased and are valid in the shaded units above, including DMU 19 and the starred wildlife areas.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Shoot, I wish 14 was a 1 doe unit, with no January season.


----------



## sternbow

Saw 5 does come out at sunset. Feeding across an open field from one block of timber to another. No chasing. No harassing. No bucks.


----------



## kansasbucks

kansasbucks said:


> Well took my grandson out for the first time Saturday. After and hour and a half of playing and making quit a bit of noise (including trying to shoot squirrels with his bb gun) he actually saw the doe coming through the timber first. Not far behind was this guy. He did a great job being still and quiet once he saw a deer. Got to see him make a scrape before the shot. He did all the blood trail right to him. Who would have thought my lucky charm was Batman.......... (When we were getting ready I told him to find black clothes because we were hunting a ground blind. He came out of his room with the Batman mask and asked if this would work..........)
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I was going through pictures and found another picture of "Batman" for comparison............ 2010









hunterhewi said:


> Awesome morning goose hunting today! Smashed out a 11 man limit of specs, 8 canadas, and 10 snow/ross geese
> 
> View attachment 5110137



Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Fwiw just saw one of the bucks I was after chasing a doe. Hope he makes it for next year.


----------



## zmax hunter

Really getting old when i talk to people, they ask if i got a buck yet, i say no, havent killed one since 2012, then they say, well, my husband got one and so did my son, (gun hunting land owning farmers) but they havent asked me to buy another tag yet.. or someone will say,.."insert name" is supposed to get me a deer, i sure want some deer meat..

I guess its legal in some states..

If you all want to see more deer, stop shooting the does. Shooting a 2.5yo buck will get you the meat, and some antlers. Letting a doe live can get you more deer each yr. Maybe you saw a 3yo+, if you killed the 2yo, maybe he will live to be 4+,..more Does will bring more bucks to your property to breed them,..qdma is a hoax,.. kill more yotes,..end of rant...


----------



## kspseshooter

Spot on Brian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

zmax hunter said:


> Really getting old when i talk to people, they ask if i got a buck yet,* i say no, havent killed one since 2012, *then they say, well, my husband got one and so did my son, (gun hunting land owning farmers) but they havent asked me to buy another tag yet.. or someone will say,.."insert name" is supposed to get me a deer, i sure want some deer meat..
> 
> I guess its legal in some states..
> 
> If you all want to see more deer, stop shooting the does. Shooting a 2.5yo buck will get you the meat, and some antlers. Letting a doe live can get you more deer each yr. Maybe you saw a 3yo+, if you killed the 2yo, maybe he will live to be 4+,..more Does will bring more bucks to your property to breed them,..qdma is a hoax,.. kill more yotes,..end of rant...



Brian you need to lower your standards like me! HaHa.


----------



## shadetree

ksgobbler said:


> Unit 14 you can buy 5 antlerless tags. Do you mean 18? That would make sense?
> 
> The first Whitetail Antlerless
> 
> I meant to say unit 18.


----------



## ngurb

not that he needs anyone telling him he was right... but zap saying late rut was right on around me. saw zero shooters oct-24-nov-1. saw 11 shooters nov-16-22. full draw 9 times on bucks inside of 40. had hot does 3 different mornings with tv show action. fighting, chasing, wheezing, growling, shot a decent buck on the 22nd and made it home in time for thanksgiving.


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Nice


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Around the 18th has always been the magic date around here no matter what everyone else is seeing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

After seeing absolutely nothing last Saturday (for the first time this year) I'm hoping the gun hunter who hunts part of the property I do has tagged out and I'll have the run of the place again on Saturday and Sunday. For those who've made it out this week, seeing much in the mornings? I'm leaning towards hunting ducks in the mornings and deer in the evenings but still haven't settled on a plan for the weekend.


----------



## sternbow

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Around the 18th has always been the magic date around here no matter what everyone else is seeing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the day I killed a buck 2 years ago. Looking forward to it again this year.


----------



## shaffer88

Driving around this eve, my recommendation is head to the feed sources, last light had deer all over fields edges


----------



## kybeau

Got a couple late season bucks on camera in a new area. Looks like they are heading back to bed.


----------



## bsstalker

^^Nice to see late season trail pix of bruisers!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Picked up my euro last night of the buck I got on Oct 30th. Used Graber Skulls who uses beetles. Turned out nice.

Gross scored him at 151 2/8". This is my 3rd largest buck.


----------



## zap

Nice, grizz...:cocktail:


----------



## avluey

Looks real good Griz - congrats again.


----------



## shadetree

very nice!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Looks great they got the teeth really white!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

Very nice bucks kybeau. Hope you get to see them in person. Griz they did a beautiful job.

Here's a couple of bucks that came by the farm house the same morning this week. Both heading for cover toward the interior of the farm. Before this big cold front I was seeing more deer in the mornings than in the evenings. From the house I can still see deer searching for acorns, but the wheat in my food plots is sure to be a big draw now.


----------



## catscratch

^^^ droptine buck is my dream! Someday...

Beautiful euro mount!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Nice Grizz!^


----------



## kspseshooter

Looks great Grizz!!
Where is Graber skulls located for future reference? It's hard to find guys that use the beetles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

ngurb said:


> not that he needs anyone telling him he was right... but zap saying late rut was right on around me. saw zero shooters oct-24-nov-1. saw 11 shooters nov-16-22. full draw 9 times on bucks inside of 40. had hot does 3 different mornings with tv show action. fighting, chasing, wheezing, growling, shot a decent buck on the 22nd and made it home in time for thanksgiving.


I don't think what you saw means it was a late rut. Every year I see good movement around those dates. 

Congrats on the buck by the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

kspseshooter said:


> Looks great Grizz!!
> Where is Graber skulls located for future reference? It's hard to find guys that use the beetles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They are about 5 miles south of Goessel off of K15


----------



## kspseshooter

The desperate road hunters are out today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb

kstatemallards said:


> I don't think what you saw means it was a late rut. Every year I see good movement around those dates.
> 
> Congrats on the buck by the way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


all 3 of my bucks in ks have been late nov. just so different than michigan where i get by far the best action around Halloween. and guns take over on the 15th, so any normal action is altered at best.


----------



## kda082

Well called it quits this AM. Put my buck tag on a doe. Good season though. Saw decent activity almost every sit, had a shot at a decent buck which I blew, and took a nice doe on a cold morning with light snow cover in the woods. Good luck to whoever is hanging in there. Moving on to waterfowl with my boy.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Got my daughter out in the blind tonight hoping for her first buck. Gonna give it one last try in the morning if we go home empty handed tonight. Hoping the lord blesses her with a successful hunt this evening though. Good luck to everyone else that is out.


----------



## bsstalker

Nice one Grizz! What head did you use to make that frothy lung mess lol?

Sat last nite and the buck I took a pic through binos on Nov 5 walked up behind me and right by one of my shooting lanes @ 4:20 and I didn't see him till it was too late. Probably a good thing because he stopped about 40 yds out and I put up the binos and he looked ROUGH, he got his ass whooped! The right side of his neck had greenish yellow puss all over it the size of a paper plate. I'll bet he would have smelled horrid. His right G2 was busted off. He must have just fought Friday or Fri nite. Not five minutes later I had to get down to emergency #2, knocked my bow plum out of the tree, looked up and 120 yards out stood @ 150 inch ten point. Needless to say he had me pegged. Somehow my bow is still shooting true. 

Good luck to everyone going out today except the non handicapped road hunters!


----------



## sleeperls

There is a guy in smith center Kansas who does the skulls with Beatles as well.


----------



## ksgobbler

Been killing ducks. Lots of people slow driving gravel roads today.


----------



## catscratch

Got the 8 yr old for his last hunt of the season. Hope to get him a shot!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb

i had a lot of road hunters on weekends. i can only assume they had crossbows. one guy was even grunting and rattling from his truck. couldn't believe what i was seeing.


----------



## catscratch

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Great job catscratch's son


----------



## ngurb

nice, and looks like that jacket will fit him for the next 50 years. great smile.


----------



## Robertoski

Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Good stuff catscratch!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadetree

The orange army is retreating.


----------



## kspseshooter

Just wish they would end the January doe season now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iviec

shadetree said:


> The orange army is retreating.


Amen


----------



## ngurb

we will be back at it middle of the week. im hoping for yotes while my dad trys to fill his buck tag. hopefully our spots didnt get too trampled and my stands are still there...


----------



## catscratch

Thanks guys. He is one happy kid, I don't think he stopped talking for 2 hours after shooting it. He earned it, lots of COLD hours in the last two weekends for the little guy. 
Lol, Lots of hand-me-downs for the youngest and the jacket covers him in the required orange. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

AintNoGriz said:


> Great job catscratch's son


x2.


----------



## sleeperls

Next week I'm prob going to the brown it's down theory. Had three small bucks cruising on Sat evening. 

I have a place where I know I can shoot a good doe, but the drag makes me really think it every time lol.


----------



## swkslampe

Just got back from 5 days in Vegas, Iwom was waiting on the porch from Santa..looking to hit it hard these last few weeks, checking cams tomorrow to see if any shooters made it and get a plan together. Good luck to everybody still out there!


----------



## bsstalker

zap said:


> x2.


x3!


----------



## Hawkfarm

AintNoGriz said:


> Great job catscratch's son


X4. The smile says it's all.


----------



## avluey

Congrats catscratch! 

Hunted Saturday evening and saw one small 2 y/o buck in the middle of a cut corn field shortly before last shooting light... nothing else and the only deer I saw over 2 mornings and 2 evenings during the gun season. In some ways I'm happy he wasn't a shooter as I might have regretted not having a rifle in the hand 

My biggest issue right now is figuring out what food sources to focus on for the few hunts I'll have left this year. In the mile by mile I hunt (I have access to 3/4 of it) the southern half is all cut beans (from what I've seen there's no more than a tiny strip here or there that survived the harvest) the northern section I can hunt is 1/2 cut beans and half cut corn, and the 1/4 I don't have access to is also roughly half cut beans and half cut corn. Other than CRP grasses there not much else green anywhere in the section that I know of. Times like these I wish I'd put the time in for a tiny late season food plot.


----------



## bsstalker

Is there a rifle hunting site/forum equivalent to this one for Kansas? Just kinda wanting to check out kill photos.


----------



## KSQ2

avluey said:


> Congrats catscratch!
> 
> Hunted Saturday evening and saw one small 2 y/o buck in the middle of a cut corn field shortly before last shooting light... nothing else and the only deer I saw over 2 mornings and 2 evenings during the gun season. In some ways I'm happy he wasn't a shooter as I might have regretted not having a rifle in the hand
> 
> My biggest issue right now is figuring out what food sources to focus on for the few hunts I'll have left this year. In the mile by mile I hunt (I have access to 3/4 of it) the southern half is all cut beans (from what I've seen there's no more than a tiny strip here or there that survived the harvest) the northern section I can hunt is 1/2 cut beans and half cut corn, and the 1/4 I don't have access to is also roughly half cut beans and half cut corn. Other than CRP grasses there not much else green anywhere in the section that I know of. Times like these I wish I'd put the time in for a tiny late season food plot.


We have pretty good luck hunting bean stubble here in the SE.


----------



## KSQ2

catscratch said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up


----------



## swkslampe

bsstalker said:


> Is there a rifle hunting site/forum equivalent to this one for Kansas? Just kinda wanting to check out kill photos.


I just usually browse facebook and always get pics sent to me through the grapevine. I have to say I haven't heard much of any big deer shot out here in Western Kansas. Not like usual anyways..


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

There are always some in Facebook on the Kansas monster buck classics page!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb

on the road for a coyote duck kill trip. have to say the first time ive ever made a big trip without the pressure of an unfilled tag in my pocket. havent ever killed a yote that i called in, nor have i shot a duck in 10 years.


----------



## my3sons

I have lived in the Western part of the state all my life except my college days and I can tell you in the areas I hunt the deer population is down this year 25-30%. It's a little scary will have to see what next year brings, but the fish and game needs to cut the January doe season out here.


----------



## KSQ2

my3sons said:


> I have lived in the Western part of the state all my life except my college days and I can tell you in the areas I hunt the deer population is down this year 25-30%. It's a little scary will have to see what next year brings, but the fish and game needs to cut the January doe season out here.


Good luck with that! The doe killing is literally killing the hunting in this state more than anything else. Again, we shoot two does a year to put in the freezer, I don't want to sound like a hypocrite; if every resident hunter only shot, at the most, one doe each, it would change things positively in a hurry. I love to watch Bill Winke's stuff, and I realize they have a higher deer population than we do, but I wish he didn't show himself killing so many does; others think that's the only way to go about hunting, and they don't have the polulations to sustain that kind of killing.
This year I'm seriously thinking about burning my buck tag on one of several messed up racked, 2 year old bucks running around, to fill the freezer instead of a doe. I was at full draw on one of the those bucks in a food plot last week, before a yote ran him off. I then proceeded to miss the coyote trying to squeeze a shot through a little lane.:embara:


----------



## AintNoGriz

Got this pic from my dad in Topeka. He lives in north Topeka and says this was shot about 4 miles north of him. Looks like a frickin moose!


----------



## Basinboy

AintNoGriz said:


> Got this pic from my dad in Topeka. He lives in north Topeka and says this was shot about 4 miles north of him. Looks like a frickin moose!



Yeah that's a Moose! I had pics of a year and a half old buck that was palmated like that. Would like to know what he grew into.


----------



## SDC

That's some crazy palmation!


----------



## kspseshooter

I agree that the doe killing is putting a huge dent in the herd. 
Here in unit 19 you can still kill 5 does and hunt them till Jan 15. 
Completely ridiculous. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

AintNoGriz said:


> Got this pic from my dad in Topeka. He lives in north Topeka and says this was shot about 4 miles north of him. Looks like a frickin moose!


Wow! How in the world would you score a beast like that??


----------



## AintNoGriz

KSQ2 said:


> Wow! How in the world would you score a beast like that??


That has been the exact words out of most people's mouth when I show them the pic......"wow", followed by "how do you score that?"

All I know is that the mass measurements would be off the charts!!


----------



## CWB04

Do ya'll use metal bands for tagging in KS? Turkey hunted there a good bit but have never deer hunted there. What a stud of a deer!


----------



## asmith4

CWB04 said:


> Do ya'll use metal bands for tagging in KS? Turkey hunted there a good bit but have never deer hunted there. What a stud of a deer!


I'm in Kansas and I was wondering about that band too

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## River rattler

asmith4 said:


> I'm in Kansas and I was wondering about that band too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


I thought it was a paper carcass tag myself. Never seen the metal band before. Maybe for firearms?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## asmith4

River rattler said:


> I thought it was a paper carcass tag myself. Never seen the metal band before. Maybe for firearms?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


We are thinking the same about paper tags. I don't think it metal bands for firearms but I could be wrong

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

In the unit 19 where I live you can hunt doe until January 31.


----------



## kspseshooter

I've never saw a metal band tag in KS. 
That thing doesn't even need a score!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

CWB04 said:


> Do ya'll use metal bands for tagging in KS? Turkey hunted there a good bit but have never deer hunted there. What a stud of a deer!


Same tag for deer as it is for turkey the green paper tag


----------



## avluey

Yeah the band tells me it's either not a Kansas deer...or dare I say it...it's a farm deer. The coloration on its right antler looks like photoshopping too.


----------



## 74maximus1

Nebraska deer.


----------



## westksbowhunter

Not a Kansas deer boys! We don't tag em on the horns and no metal tags!


----------



## sleeperls

We used to metal tag them. 

Young kids shot one here over the weekend. Picked it up and both sides shed lol


----------



## westksbowhunter

sleeperls said:


> We used to metal tag them.
> 
> Young kids shot one here over the weekend. Picked it up and both sides shed lol


About 40 years ago.


----------



## sleeperls

Yup got one from 71 I think


----------



## bsstalker

:icon_1_lol: Wow! Guy musta shot it at work, he's got a ANSI class 2 safety vest on lol!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man tough crowd. Just cause the guy "may" have the license attached with something that is metal means it was not shot in Kansas or was a pen raised deer. 

My tags don't come with anything to attach them with. I'll make sure not to post pics of my deer with the tag attached as I have used duct tape, electical tape, wire, zip ties........hell I guess I don't hunt in Kansas???haha


----------



## iviec

It's a hose clamp holding his tag..


----------



## westksbowhunter

AintNoGriz said:


> Man tough crowd. Just cause the guy "may" have the license attached with something that is metal means it was not shot in Kansas or was a pen raised deer.
> 
> My tags don't come with anything to attach them with. I'll make sure not to post pics of my deer with the tag attached as I have used duct tape, electical tape, wire, zip ties........hell I guess I don't hunt in Kansas???haha


Well do you see any green under that metal? If that is Kansas then the deer is tagged illegally anyway!


----------



## kansasbucks

westksbowhunter said:


> Well do you see any green under that metal? If that is Kansas then the deer is tagged illegally anyway!


If you buy them online you print them on a printer so no green. Not saying its legit bit doesn't have to be green. If it is legit, then we will be hearing a lot about it because it will probably be a state record.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter

kansasbucks said:


> If you buy them online you print them on a printer so no green. Not saying its legit bit doesn't have to be green. If it is legit, then we will be hearing a lot about it because it will probably be a state record.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Still not tagged correctly!


----------



## kspseshooter

I seriously doubt it's a state record 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

iviec said:


> It's a hose clamp holding his tag..


winner....


----------



## swkslampe

zap said:


> winner....


Genius! Except then you need to pack a nut driver or flat head screwdriver. Or a dime. Black electric tape worked good this year, too bad it wasn't my buck..


----------



## zap

I use surgical tape over a cable tie....


----------



## westksbowhunter

http://ksoutdoors.com/KDWPT-Info/Ne...s/12-8-11/DEER-HUNTERS-TAG-YOUR-DEER-PROPERLY


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Actually, there's nothing wrong with the way this deer is tagged... the head is still attached to the carcass. The only time this becomes an issue is when you separate the head from the carcass, run the head down to the taxidermist and forget to take the tag off leaving an untagged deer carcass at your house or at the processor. In the regulation it simply says to affix the carcass tag to the animal in a visible manner; for turkey's it specifies a leg... the graphic may show a deer's leg but the text doesn't specify location.

KDWPT could easily solve this issue by including an antler/head tag with all tags that allow the taking of an antlered deer. I mean, think about it. I kill a nice buck and want to take it to the taxidermist (I use Bruce in Pittsburg) so I have to drive 3 hours with an untagged deer head in my truck because the tag is in the chest freezer with the unprocessed meat.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Lot of complaining on here as of lately guys. Let's get the topics and replies back on the constructive side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls

Internet is serious business folks. Most people I know who tag their bucks put tag on antlers, is it the correct way, not by law but if the officer stopped you you wouldn't be ticketed for it.

He would mention that the tag stays with the meat , but that would be it prob.


----------



## SilentElk

I also tag on the rear leg. I use latex gloves. I filled out the tag, insert the tag into a new/clean glove and then tape it to the leg. Tape doesn't stick to the tag that way.


----------



## sleeperls

I do leg as well, always carry some zip ties in my pack. Works great.


----------



## kspseshooter

sleeperls said:


> I do leg as well, always carry some zip ties in my pack. Works great.


Same here. I carry a ziploc bag with a pen, zip ties, and my tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

kscumminsdriver said:


> Actually, there's nothing wrong with the way this deer is tagged... the head is still attached to the carcass. The only time this becomes an issue is when you separate the head from the carcass, run the head down to the taxidermist and forget to take the tag off leaving an untagged deer carcass at your house or at the processor. In the regulation it simply says to affix the carcass tag to the animal in a visible manner; for turkey's it specifies a leg... the graphic may show a deer's leg but the text doesn't specify location.
> 
> KDWPT could easily solve this issue by including an antler/head tag with all tags that allow the taking of an antlered deer. I mean, think about it. I kill a nice buck and want to take it to the taxidermist (I use Bruce in Pittsburg) so I have to drive 3 hours with an untagged deer head in my truck because the tag is in the chest freezer with the unprocessed meat.


I guess in this case you better write down the tag number? I like the two tag idea! I took my last one to Bruce too&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## bsstalker

Think if someone from say, Florida shoots one here but gives the meat to his cousin who lives here in Kansas. He's got a lot of states to cross to take that head back.


----------



## kspseshooter

In that case, since I do my own processing I'd put the tag on the head. (My tag is on my buck at the taxidermist right now)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

kspseshooter said:


> Same here. I carry a ziploc bag with a pen, zip ties, and my tag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ditto


----------



## aeast236

Checked cams and rifle season didn't do too much damage to the herd I hunt. Biggest buck I've had on cam is still showing up as are some up and comers. Now just have to hope they will walk during daylight before season ends. If not I'll watch em grow yet again. Good luck to those still in the grind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

aeast236 said:


> Checked cams and rifle season didn't do too much damage to the herd I hunt. Biggest buck I've had on cam is still showing up as are some up and comers. Now just have to hope they will walk during daylight before season ends. If not I'll watch em grow yet again. Good luck to those still in the grind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the one on the right!


----------



## swkslampe

Man that's a Stud aeast I hope you get him!


----------



## KSQ2

kscumminsdriver said:


> Actually, there's nothing wrong with the way this deer is tagged... the head is still attached to the carcass. The only time this becomes an issue is when you separate the head from the carcass, run the head down to the taxidermist and forget to take the tag off leaving an untagged deer carcass at your house or at the processor. In the regulation it simply says to affix the carcass tag to the animal in a visible manner; for turkey's it specifies a leg... the graphic may show a deer's leg but the text doesn't specify location.
> 
> KDWPT could easily solve this issue by including an antler/head tag with all tags that allow the taking of an antlered deer. I mean, think about it. I kill a nice buck and want to take it to the taxidermist (I use Bruce in Pittsburg) so I have to drive 3 hours with an untagged deer head in my truck because the tag is in the chest freezer with the unprocessed meat.


You're exactly right, I've never understood why Kansas doesn't resolve it in some way. Back in 2012 I donated a buck carcass to the feed the hungry program and the butcher had to have my tag. I had to 5 hours across the state with a 155" buck head and cape without a valid tag, just a note from the locker. I was more than a little nervous during that trip.


----------



## KSQ2

aeast236 said:


> Checked cams and rifle season didn't do too much damage to the herd I hunt. Biggest buck I've had on cam is still showing up as are some up and comers. Now just have to hope they will walk during daylight before season ends. If not I'll watch em grow yet again. Good luck to those still in the grind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!


----------



## zap

If you buy your buck tag separate you will have a receipt/permit and a carcass tag. If you separate the head and carcass keep one with each. If you have a pic of the carcass tag filled out to keep along with the permit/receipt the I would think you have it all covered.


----------



## KSQ2

zap said:


> If you buy your buck tag separate you will have a receipt/permit and a carcass tag. If you separate the head and carcass keep one with each. If you have a pic of the carcass tag filled out to keep along with the permit/receipt the I would think you have it all covered.


Good to know Zap, I've always bought my statewide archery and doe tag at the same time.


----------



## westksbowhunter

kspseshooter said:


> In that case, since I do my own processing I'd put the tag on the head. (My tag is on my buck at the taxidermist right now)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't matter. The tag has to stay with the meat.


----------



## kspseshooter

And if the meat is made into jerky and summer sausage and given away to 6 different people?????
Guess I'd just have to cut my tag into 6 pieces!! Lol[emoji482]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sternbow

The tag has two perforated slots in the center you can punch out and then slide your zip tie or string through. I always keep paracord in my pack and just cut off 6-8 inches and tie to the leg. Or use your sandwich sack if you kill it after lunch.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Guess you can tell the season is winding down. Last three pages have been about the proper way to tag your deer. Really? No one has any good late season stories?


----------



## aeast236

Coyotehawk said:


> Guess you can tell the season is winding down. Last three pages have been about the proper way to tag your deer. Really? No one has any good late season stories?


Hey I tried lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

aeast236 said:


> Hey I tried lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! I'm hunting tomorrow night through Sunday, or until I completely freeze out. Front rolling in Friday should get him up early but the cold North wind is gonna be brutal!


----------



## aeast236

swkslampe said:


> Lol! I'm hunting tomorrow night through Sunday, or until I completely freeze out. Front rolling in Friday should get him up early but the cold North wind is gonna be brutal!


I'm going to try Friday evening and Saturday. 30 degree swing so hoping even the 52 high of Friday with that brutal front moving in will get the buck Im after to make a mistake. Thankfully I'll be in a hay bale blind and not in a tree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t-tomshooter

i just got some chiefs tickets:wink:


----------



## zmax hunter

Somebody lost some guns, and i heard a truck as well, i heard it wasnt locals..not sure where they are from as yet..


----------



## zmax hunter

I leave in the morning for my western ks muley hunt..at least with spot n stalk i will be moving,..surely better than just sitting in a tree..looks like -5 sunday morning..cant wait..


----------



## kspseshooter

Good luck Brian!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Good luck Brian. Hope you kill the Muley of a lifetime brother. It couldn't happen to a more deserving hunter brother. Stay warm!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

The regs are very specific about the tag staying with the meat and what info/paperwork is given to someone that receives any venison from the tag owner.

Page 16 of this years regs.


----------



## zap

have a great hunt, zmax!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

bsstalker said:


> I guess in this case you better write down the tag number? I like the two tag idea! I took my last one to Bruce too��


I take a photo of the whole animal with the tag visible (you obviously can't read it) and I also take a picture of the tag itself (readable) while still clearly attached to the animal (I tag the rear leg)... Bruce wants the transaction number for his records... I mean, the guy has dozens and dozens of racks in his shop at any one time from multiple states. It would simplify his life if the ones from Kansas at least had a tag on the antlers. 

Again, the whole two tag thing really makes a lot of sense for me. The regulations are what they are but really it doesn't make sense.... I have to have the tag around for the meat in my freezer but I don't have to have the tag around for any of the taxidermy on my walls.


----------



## zmax hunter

While rotating tires this afternoon, i didnt like the movement in the left front wheel bearing..thankfully my local agco/gleaner farm equipment dealer also has a good selection of automotive parts. It took me about 3hrs start to finish,.

All packed up and ready to load up in the morning. Plan to take lots of pics..not sure how good my signal will be, but will try to post some photos..

Once i get about 4hrs west to the ranch house, i have a small electrical project to do for the owner, will be cutting in a switch and a vanity light.


----------



## bsstalker

^Good luck! Sounds like Saturday afternoon is going to be brutal.


----------



## bsstalker

Who plans on sitting Saturday or Sunday w no heated blind?


----------



## catscratch

I'm tagged out but I'm thinking of buying a doe tag just so that I can hunt this front. My absolute favorite deer hunting weather! No heated blinds but I do have a HBS that keeps me warm. The worst part is walking back out from the hunt, for some reason I get COLD on the walk out. But man it's worth it if you can hunt near a bedding area and catch them leaving for their favorite food source.


----------



## zmax hunter

Will be on the road in 15min, 
The primary method i will be using is ,..trying to spot the buck i want to go after, then plan to get downwind and go after him with the HeadsUp.

These decoys come from Hays Ks., i have the Mule deer buck decoy mounted to my bow.

https://youtu.be/LNapoj73hPA


----------



## zap

^ Nice.


----------



## kspseshooter

Looks like a blast Brian!
Spot and stalk mulies is on my bucket list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

zmax hunter said:


> Will be on the road in 15min,
> The primary method i will be using is ,..trying to spot the buck i want to go after, then plan to get downwind and go after him with the HeadsUp.
> 
> These decoys come from Hays Ks., i have the Mule deer buck decoy mounted to my bow.
> 
> https://youtu.be/LNapoj73hPA


Nice decoys! I will buy local before buying anything else. I will check into them for my next decoy.


----------



## my3sons

Good luck Zmax on your hunt out west. It is going to be a cold one, but if you can find one bedded you should be golden. I hunt with a guy that is on staff with heads up and has some great video on there sight. I own a couple decoys myself.


----------



## avluey

Boy I am not looking forward to how miserable I'm going to be, but planning to hunt morning and evening Saturday and Sunday plus waking up in the freezing cold truck on Sunday. Good luck to everyone else headed out too - hopefully the deer are nice enough to make the freezing sits worth it.


----------



## swkslampe

bsstalker said:


> Who plans on sitting Saturday or Sunday w no heated blind?


Good luck zmax! I plan on sitting my primary spot with no blind in my IWOM see how long I can hold out. Then my bale blind is a quarter mile away with a heater for relief but not on the food source. I've been wanting to try some of the heads up (made in my hometown) but I just never convince myself to stalk a deer and always try to wait em out. Hence why I still have a tag probably lol.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

if I still had a tag for an antlered deer I'd be braving this weather... find a food source, there will be deer in it this weekend.


----------



## zmax hunter

Have about 3500acres mapped out, headed for some deep canyons in the morning.


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> Have about 3500acres mapped out, headed for some deep canyons in the morning.


Good luck brother...hope to see you holding the horns of a big gnarly non-typical Muley.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Maybe i can find a 14ptr like this one (Please Lord)!


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> Maybe i can find a 14ptr like this one (Please Lord)!


Wowser what a heck of a Muley!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Clouds are a bit low this morning, its 23 not bad..everything is starting to get glazed with ice,..chance of snow is 70% tomorrow,...bring it!


----------



## shadetree

I think I will just keep my aching bones and joints at home tomorrow. I am using the excuse that the wind will be wrong for my stand


----------



## zap

Be careful loading/unloading the 4wheeler in ice/snow.....best of luck to ya, Zmax.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Good luck Brian! Hope you get a big one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Thank you all for the well wishes!

I just located numerous tracks on a triticale field,..dont know if its whitetails or mule deer..left a camera watching it. Clouds are lifting, can know see about 400yards,..haha

About a 1/4" of ice from the fog..

Im also convinced the mule deer are out there, somewhere between here and Colorado


----------



## kda082

Quite an adventure Z. Beats sitting in a tree stand. Be safe and stick a big one. Weekend looks brutal.


----------



## zmax hunter

Im honestly having a good time, i feel like i should have seen a gazillion deer by now. I havent seen anything moving. Nothing except a few starlings and 1 small hawk of some sort. No pheasants, quail, yotes, deer, prairie chickens, ducks geese, squirrels, or people..its not all bad...haha


----------



## zmax hunter

-10 to -25 wind chills in the forecast..maybe i can find one frozen in place...


----------



## stevewes2004

zmax hunter said:


> -10 to -25 wind chills in the forecast..maybe i can find one frozen in place...


Wow... good luck!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

-10 windchill and snow. Think I may try to shoot some ducks.


----------



## KSQ2

Gonna be sitting in a hay bale blind tomorrow afternoon, I hope the freezer opening up will bring out a certain buck that's gone awol for a while.


----------



## zmax hunter

Its -1, windchill is -21, ive been in Sheridan county. Did get a whitetail on camera this morning. The small stream is the south fork of the solomon river, yesterdays pic and todays,..lol
Im leaving here, headed to St Francis, where its colder and more snow,..but gonna get on the back side of this storm..


----------



## swkslampe

I chickened out this morning..heading out in an HR or so[emoji15]


----------



## kspseshooter

Good luck getting on the backside Brian. Looks like covers all of western KS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Its perfect here, clear skies, have seen over 40 mulies, watching a herd of 14 now,..3 more in the distance, watched 25 in another herd,..havent seen any id shoot as yet..lol
Just awesome to be seeing deer and weather looks to be very tolerable the next few days..


----------



## Coyotehawk

any big deer spotted today?


----------



## KSQ2

Blew it today on the big eight we've been after. Hit him above the spine, no time to range and he must have quartered pretty hard after passing a tree at 38 yards. I hate shooting from a blind, it got me tonight. They did move though, this buck has been nocturnal for a while now.


----------



## zmax hunter

24hwy this morning.

Mule deer from this afternoon, 3 or 4 small bucks in this group. No verifiable shooters today..


----------



## zmax hunter

Coming from a warmer than usual November,..im now not convinced its Global warming


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

The picture I have in my head of Brian right now is him looking like this all day. Keep after it man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

KSQ2 said:


> Blew it today on the big eight we've been after. Hit him above the spine, no time to range and he must have quartered pretty hard after passing a tree at 38 yards. I hate shooting from a blind, it got me tonight. They did move though, this buck has been nocturnal for a while now.


That sucks man! Keep after it. 
I got out tonite about 3 and the whole herd was camped out under my stand. They came back in towards dark but no shooters an they all swung wide around me. Cold as hell out there but the IWOM performed like a champ tonite. Very impressed. Good luck zmax there's gonna be a big cold hungry Muley somewhere!


----------



## zmax hunter

HBS = Hotel Body Suit?
IWOM = I Want Only Matches?


----------



## KSQ2

swkslampe said:


> That sucks man! Keep after it.
> I got out tonite about 3 and the whole herd was camped out under my stand. They came back in towards dark but no shooters an they all swung wide around me. Cold as hell out there but the IWOM performed like a champ tonite. Very impressed. Good luck zmax there's gonna be a big cold hungry Muley somewhere!


I was about to ask you how you managed in a tree on an evening like this! Have a buddy who bought an iwom this year, he's gonna try it out for real tomorrow afternoon. His only test so far was on a 30 degree day.


----------



## snoman4

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> The picture I have in my head of Brian right now is him looking like this all day. Keep after it man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Om...one of my favorite movie stills of all time!!! Good find brother!!

Good luck Brian and shoot straight. I am living vicariously through you while stuck in the bed with this pneumonia..

Get'er done brother!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Avluey, did you actually sleep in your truck?

Good luck to the brave ones. I might get out and look for a yote.

On the walk back to the vehicle @ noon yesterday, saw a chooter but he was downwind &#55357;&#56864;


----------



## ksgobbler

Truck showing -11. Haven't seen a living thing moving this morning. No deer, waterfowl, song birds, nothing.


----------



## zmax hunter

I found this interesting historical marker along the road,..so i drove the mile south and the 1/2 east to see the area..where i found the old post office signage..took a pic of the Big Timber oasis..

Havent found the mulies this morning,..glassin a giant property now.


----------



## zap

Nice!

:cocktail:


----------



## rhs341

That's a cool find.....and a cool ole skool truck...


----------



## zmax hunter

This is the south fork of the republican river, i can only imagine how wide it used to flow when the area was settled long ago,..can see a tree or 2 which has been felled by Beaver.

What is the definition for a "mechanical decoy"? Lol

Im leaving here in the morning for Imperial NE,..have to go get +160lbs of popcorn..

Then going to drop back into Ks and hunt wihas from here to Norton, then take myself on home..


----------



## bsstalker

:angry: So I decided to take out the 25-06 to see if any yotes were on the prowl. Guess I shoulda took the bow. A hot doe lead about a 160 " 10 point to within 50 yards. She caught my wind and blew and ran off, then lead him BACK 15 minutes later. UGH!








On the bright side I think he's not more than a 4.5 yr old.


----------



## shadetree

I got so cold this afternoon before dark you could play a tune on my nose hair. Deer were moving but no shooters.


----------



## zap

twas quite brisk at dusk......:lol:


----------



## Burtesville

Here is a good late season story:

I was introduced to bowhunting and whitetail back in 2010. Though a native of KS, I have never fully enjoyed the KS whitetail season. Two deployments and three duty assignments later I found myself stationed back in KS. Over those years, I hunted Virginia and TX. Each state respectively served as my proving ground to evolve as a new hunter. VA gave me the opportunity to see some great country embedded in our nation's history. TX, with its high deer population, allowed me to manage my buck fever and dial in on the finer details of my woodsmanship. Two years in TX I put down several does and three bucks. On top of harvesting whitetail, I learned how to process the meat myself and do my own european mounts. Not to forget, Oklahoma provided me some fun hog hunting. Through all this, I evolved as a hunter. Special shout out to Mark Kenyon's Wired to Hunt Podcast which provided me invaluable knowledge and different points of view from hunters throughout the nation. 

Back in 2010, my wife and I made some friends in Manhattan, KS. During this time, I met some of their family whom had a small piece of property in NE KS. I saw the potential in this small chunk of land and was given permission to hunt the property....way back in 2011. Because of work, I did not have the opportunity to hunt this property.....until this year. This summer I put a mineral lick out and caught photos of the buck I call "Buck Lesnar". In July and August, I had him on camera at all times of the day; morning, noon, and evening. After he went hard antler in September, he showed up on camera once. I saw him during a mid October sit...unfortunately......he was the next property over. No pictures or sightings of him in November. Was he harvested or had he relocated his core somewhere else?

Though an avid bowhunter, I have come to appreciate the short KS rifle season. With my duty assignment limited to two years in KS and a kid on the way, I have evolved into an opportunity hunter and for good reason. Dec 4th I put a ground blind up on the south side of a cut bean field. The location was the highest point of the property; a field crown that gave me the command view I needed. I knew the particular area the deer came out of and into the field; the text book field corner which also served as the top of a wooded draw. 

Dec 7th brought the first snow of the season along with some artic temperatures. I was in the blind with my single shot 7-08 H&R rifle by 3:00PM. 4:45pm brought clearing skies and calm winds. At 5:00PM, a small spike buck came out along the field edge 80 yards down hill from my blind. Over the next five minutes, he ate on the corn I had put out a few days prior. Nervously he kept looking over his shoulder ears pointed in the direction he came. Was it a group of does? A buck? Was it Buck Lesnar? At 5:12PM, out steps a tall tine big body buck. Without hesitation, I stuck my eye on the scope and waited for the moment of truth. 30 seconds later, I pulled the trigger.

Did I hit him? Did I miss? He jumped into the woods and the small buck hung out and ate some more corn. My initial discoveries were disheartening as I found no blood or hair. Rather than panic and hit the woods without control, I backed out. Letting my phone charge, I processed the shot and did some research about shot placement with a rifle. Behind the shoulder, low, and deer quarter was my situation. My research came with encouraging results. Several hunters reported recovering deer with a similar shot. Recoveries that were within 80 yards. Recoveries with no sign of blood or hair. 

After a phone call to my brother-in-law and several text messages to a fellow hunter/friend, I grabbed a flashlight to begin my search. Starting from the place of impact, I worked my way down into the draw. No blood, no hair, I let the terrain dictate my search as I have been told a wounded animal tends to travel down hill or towards water. 30 yards down hill I see a tail....there he laid piled up behind a small group of thickets! When I walked up on him, I rolled the flashlight over those antlers....not just any antlers.....the narrow and tall tines of Buck Lesnar. His tall brow tines captured my eyes immediately. Six years of evolving as a hunter and grinding it out paid off! I sprinted 60 yards uphill and proceeded to jump up and down hooting and hollering like Rocky after climbing the steps in Philadelphia. My first KS buck. Eat, sleep, hunt, repeat. Eat, sleep, hunt, repeat. Eat, sleep, hunt, repeat.......Mission Complete.


----------



## zmax hunter

To recap today,..i didnt see any movement this morning, after lunch, i found a group of 14 mulies, 5 were bucks, 1 was decent, about 21" wide with a 4x4 frame, maybe 130ish..2 were broken halfracks, and 2 forkies..the rest Doe. These deer were huntable and moving from private towards wiha.

Then on another wiha, i watched 16 deer run onto a wiha..i was sitting about 1mile away,..couldnt see racks,..made the drive around and came in on them from the down wind side,..got to within about 300y,..1 small forkie...and does...i talked to a local who told me about another property where he said he saw about 50..he is still hunting too.

Maybe tomorrow i will get a chance with a nice mulie..

I can sure see coming out here mid october..

Sounds like there may be a nice population of local Merriams here too..


----------



## zmax hunter

Great buck, congrats! (Except that rifle thing) haha


----------



## KSQ2

Finally got a doe tagged this evening. It was a cold sit! Stick on hot hands right over my kidneys were the only thing that kept me in the tree. Saw 14 does and fawns, no bucks.


----------



## zap

Nice, KSQ2!


----------



## bsstalker

Holly frigging brows!

Good luck Zmax, rooting for ya.


----------



## bsstalker

Note to self: hold phone sideways taking pics for AT, and hunt the yotes in Jan, Feb.


----------



## KSQ2

bsstalker said:


> :angry: So I decided to take out the 25-06 to see if any yotes were on the prowl. Guess I shoulda took the bow. A hot doe lead about a 160 " 10 point to within 50 yards. She caught my wind and blew and ran off, then lead him BACK 15 minutes later. UGH!
> View attachment 5225777
> 
> 
> On the bright side I think he's not more than a 4.5 yr old.


Wow! You must have a big dose of my patented bad timing!


----------



## bsstalker

^^^lol, yes!


----------



## bowhunter9

zmax hunter said:


> I found this interesting historical marker along the road,..so i drove the mile south and the 1/2 east to see the area..where i found the old post office signage..took a pic of the Big Timber oasis..
> 
> Havent found the mulies this morning,..glassin a giant property now.


What Kind of gas mileage is big red getting? Don't over do it and not be able to make it down here in January! Haha!! Good luck buddy, hope you get one!


----------



## iviec

Guys - we are only seeing doe and young bucks on camera. Is that the case for everyone else? I would find it hard to believe that many were killed by rifle. Seems like every year they disappear for a few weeks then resurface on food plots and crop fields the last week or so of December. Any thoughts?


----------



## ksgobbler

Rifle season pressure changes the game. I have a single daylight picture since the start of rifle season, and all the big deer are still in hiding.


----------



## catscratch

iviec said:


> Guys - we are only seeing doe and young bucks on camera. Is that the case for everyone else? I would find it hard to believe that many were killed by rifle. Seems like every year they disappear for a few weeks then resurface on food plots and crop fields the last week or so of December. Any thoughts?


Last week of December is one of my favorites weeks of the yr!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

It looks like we're about done with the frigid weather for the rest of December, it could get pretty tough to see a mature buck in daylight. Makes my blown opportunity on Saturday sting that much more.


----------



## Therut

I am going to head out this afternoon see what happens.


----------



## burns_312

My bigger bucks have just shown back up on camera in the past 3 days. Fortunately the two I really hoped would make it are still around. Good luck to those of you still trying to fill your tags!


----------



## asmith4

burns_312 said:


> My bigger bucks have just shown back up on camera in the past 3 days. Fortunately the two I really hoped would make it are still around. Good luck to those of you still trying to fill your tags!


That's good to hear. That's what I'm hoping for too

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## asmith4

burns_312 said:


> My bigger bucks have just shown back up on camera in the past 3 days. Fortunately the two I really hoped would make it are still around. Good luck to those of you still trying to fill your tags!


That's what I'm hoping for too. Good to hear that

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

Got a shooter within 75 yards two evening ago, moved the stand down to where he crossed the pasture and had him at 25 yards but too many branches yesterday. Crossed the pasture at 5:15 on the dot both evenings. Hoping he's on it again with the warmer temps as today is actually a better wind for me than the last two hunts.


----------



## rhs341

^^^^^
Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## rhs341

^^^^^
Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## AintNoGriz

avluey said:


> Got a shooter within 75 yards two evening ago, moved the stand down to where he crossed the pasture and had him at 25 yards but too many branches yesterday. Crossed the pasture at 5:15 on the dot both evenings. Hoping he's on it again with the warmer temps as today is actually a better wind for me than the last two hunts.


Good luck. Hope you get him.


----------



## Etheis

Hoping "high tower" made it through the rifle season. Anxious to see how he turns out.


----------



## hunterhewi

3 of us Went and killed a 3 man limit of ducks and 6 honkers today. Goin to try again in the mornin, didnt even have goose decoys out today! First time i have ever hunted the Arkansas river. We shot 3 more honkers shortly after the pic lol


----------



## zap

^ Very nice!

Good luck, Avluey.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Last night we had a poacher shoot a doe from the road in one of our fields. They apparently just shot her to be shooting as they just left her to rot.


----------



## kstatemallards

Hawkfarm said:


> Last night we had a poacher shoot a doe from the road in one of our fields. They apparently just shot her to be shooting as they just left her to rot.


That's pathetic. Makes me so mad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

That sux.


----------



## rhs341

Hawkfarm said:


> Last night we had a poacher shoot a doe from the road in one of our fields. They apparently just shot her to be shooting as they just left her to rot.


Scumbag little bass turds!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RogueMedic87

Merry Christmas guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

roguemedic87 said:


> merry christmas guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk



x2.


----------



## bsstalker

Didn't expect to see this guy on Christmas, but it was 70 degrees today!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Checked and pulled my last cam sat. Had 5 bucks go by on the 18th when it was super cold. Showed -7 on my cam pics. One was a super heavy 8 point. I got him 2 more times on the 22nd, all right at shooting hours. Might get my son in that stand tonight if the wind is right.


----------



## sternbow

Good luck griz. 

Cams showing am pm or mid day movement?


----------



## zap

Definitely will not need the stand hunter bibs/parka from now until the 1st.....I hope everyone who is still going to be getting after it has a blast.


----------



## Kick them up

Well I am down to the wire again and am trying to get out for a couple more sits before I announce a tag soup dinner. To start off this rant correct this season has been the worst season of my life. Let's go back to Aug 2015 when I had 4-5 shooters on my farm and shot a nice buck out west on the saline river during the rut. 

Now fast forward to Aug 2016 where I had one shooter buck all year on camera, went hunting on the Saline River again for 4 days (Nov 8- 11th) and only had under 130 class bucks showing up with no shots taken and then my wife calls me as her mom had a bad stroke so I headed back home. While driving back I hear a noise in my trucks rear end so I take it to my mechanic and the news was not good as it being $1600.00 in rear end gears, bearing and such. Well November went from bad to worse in December as on Dec 4th my sister which thru my mothers health in decline so I had to stay with her until now. Well today my TPS sensor goes out for another 800.00 repair on the truck, but I will not give up until the fat lady sings Saturday night at approx 1730hours! 

Hunting may be my only salvation at keeping my sanity right now!

Kick'em Up!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Hang in there man! Think positive vibes!!


----------



## zap

I am glad that I can hunt doe where I am until 1/31....I love late season hunting.


----------



## jmav58

Missed a nice 3x3 muley at 65, 65 and 28......Now it's off to Arizona for late season mule deer hunting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I'm gonna take advantage of the near seasonal temps this week and do some doe hunting... the farm I hunt is overrun with does and I would expect that I may see 100 deer per day in the wheat.. once all the neighbors chase them around with the boom sticks, they just hang out on the archery only sanctuary that I hunt.


----------



## zap

*Regulation clarification for extended seasons in unit 19:*

All public land hunting areas in unit 19 are considered to be part of unit 10, so those areas (all kdwp owned or managed areas) are only open for the 1/1 -1/2 extended season and it is not legal to deer hunt with any weapon after 1/2 in those areas.


----------



## avluey

Kick them up said:


> Well I am down to the wire again and am trying to get out for a couple more sits before I announce a tag soup dinner. To start off this rant correct this season has been the worst season of my life. Let's go back to Aug 2015 when I had 4-5 shooters on my farm and shot a nice buck out west on the saline river during the rut.
> 
> Now fast forward to Aug 2016 where I had one shooter buck all year on camera, went hunting on the Saline River again for 4 days (Nov 8- 11th) and only had under 130 class bucks showing up with no shots taken and then my wife calls me as her mom had a bad stroke so I headed back home. While driving back I hear a noise in my trucks rear end so I take it to my mechanic and the news was not good as it being $1600.00 in rear end gears, bearing and such. Well November went from bad to worse in December as on Dec 4th my sister which thru my mothers health in decline so I had to stay with her until now. Well today my TPS sensor goes out for another 800.00 repair on the truck, but I will not give up until the fat lady sings Saturday night at approx 1730hours!
> 
> Hunting may be my only salvation at keeping my sanity right now!
> 
> Kick'em Up!


Pressing hard and hating the warm temps to the end also...I also had to make some truck repairs since November totalling over $2500....a nice buck would help me feel a little better about that, but the big one I got on a week ago has gone back to nocturnal. I've got one of his bedding sites pretty well narrowed down and I think my hail mary may be to go set up right in his bedroom at like 4am of the 31st and just pray that when the sun comes up he's decided to come bed under me


----------



## zap

keep at it, fellas.......good luck to all of the hunters that are still out there.

:cocktail:


----------



## Robertoski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

A camera over 100 lbs of corn paid off on the farm I shot the big eight on December 17th. He is alive and well!








Here's a better look at the wound, another 1.5" higher and I would have missed him completely.








Unfortunately, for me, the only day he was out in legal light was two days after the shot, since the temps have warmed up, he's gone back to his active nightlife.


----------



## zap

Good news.

:cocktail:


----------



## ksgobbler

I am already working on habitat stuff. However the last couple times I have run the saw my right elbow becomes sore and is noticeably swollen. May need to get that checked out.


----------



## ksgobbler

Leaving at 2am to chase pheasants in Western KS


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

ksgobbler said:


> Leaving at 2am to chase pheasants in Western KS


Good luck! My brother in law lives in SW Kansas and he said they're loaded up with pheasant and quail. I'm gonna have to get out there before season is over. My lab is gonna have another wasted year. I haven't found any birds around here. Gonna try it again tomorrow. 

I hunt all wiha for pheasants. I had a small little honey hole place the last couple years. Never saw anyone else. Killed a few off it. Always saw them. This year I've seen other vehicles or hunters both times I've hunted it. Saw 1 rooster and a couple hens. That's it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my3sons

What area you hunting out west Ksgobbler?


----------



## ksgobbler

Trego county to start. Rest of the guys staying 2 more days. I'll drive out and hunt, then if I can't make the drive home find a place that allows dogs in a kennel in the room. If Instay I'll hunt a little on Sat before driving home.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Got my rope for my Lone Wolf sticks today. LOVE the rope mod.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my3sons

Ksgobbler I'm another hour west of Wakeeney area. Will be doing a little pheasant hunting myself this weekend, good luck on your hunt.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Just a reminder, check the heads of your "antlerless" deer over real close before pulling the trigger... had a shed buck pop up on camera Dec. 14....


----------



## BackvalleyJBT

The only thing those lone wolf sticks are missing is stealth strips. Check them out!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueMedic87

BackvalleyJBT said:


> The only thing those lone wolf sticks are missing is stealth strips. Check them out!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir, they are on the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

ksgobbler said:


> I am already working on habitat stuff. However the last couple times I have run the saw my right elbow becomes sore and is noticeably swollen. May need to get that checked out.


Both of my elbows have been an issue this fall. I used to get a little tennis elbow several years back when I was playing a lot of summer league softball, but it wouldn't linger too long. This has been different; I'll prolly go in for a steroid shot after the first of the year, at least on my left elbow, it's been the worst.


----------



## AintNoGriz

My son just took off in my truck to go sit probably for the last time. He got skunked a couple of nights ago. First time going by himself to the property, but he has been there a number of times. Claims he knows where he is going......we'll see!!

I hope he at least sees some activity even if he can't get a shot.


----------



## zmax hunter

Im sure he will be fine. He has google maps, lol.
Best of luck to him!

Its windy up here, 16mph, gusting to 30. Im leaving for a stand in a few minutes.


----------



## ksgobbler

I've seen more mule deer than pheasants. Also a nice 10 point 140" whitetail.


----------



## AintNoGriz

My son had a tall goofy racked buck go by at 35 yards, too far for him. I'm proud he knows his range. The buck then came out right at dark at 15 yards, stood just inside the trees watching some does in the bean field as my son Kaden was waiting for him to step out and then the buck took off after the does. Ugh.


----------



## kspseshooter

Last call for antlers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sternbow

kspseshooter said:


> Last call for antlers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The only thing being served after sunset is tag soup.


----------



## KSQ2

An appropriate page for my last Kansas thread post of 2016. Tag soup for me!


----------



## kybeau

Tag soup for me, but was able to put my 8 year old on his first buck (gun) and my 10 year old on his second (1st crossbow).

So for me, it was the best season ever!


----------



## ksgobbler

Walking my place today trying to figure out what my next priority is habitat wise. The fawn I had been watching grow with its mother was killed by coyotes. Nature is cruel. Got swamp white oaks coming in March.


----------



## Rg176bnc

ksgobbler said:


> Walking my place today trying to figure out what my next priority is habitat wise. The fawn I had been watching grow with its mother was killed by coyotes. Nature is cruel. Got swamp white oaks coming in March.


Nope coyotes don't kill healthy deer you must be mistaken.


----------



## df06

I got a Ks deer, my best ever a 10 pt that I supposed would measure 125 ish.
But I am having Minnesota tag soup today.


----------



## iviec

Rg176bnc said:


> Nope coyotes don't kill healthy deer you must be mistaken.


Coyotes are a serious issue in our area. I've seen more the past 2 years than the prior 10 combined.


----------



## iviec

Rg176bnc said:


> Nope coyotes don't kill healthy deer you must be mistaken.


Btw I know you were being sarcastic


----------



## kansas_hick

Well tag soup here. Only saw about a fourth the number of deer that use to see,saw 1 coy all season and he was a ways off don't know where all the deer went to.Well till next season. Hope to see you all then. Now where is that soup starter at......


----------



## pwen68

I also saw a small number of deer compared to last year in NW Kansas. Friend of mine down by Wichita felt same and asked the local warden. The warden said the drought caused blue tongue and killed a bunch. I never seen anything in the media about it and didn't see any carcasses but don't know why the warden would make it up. Friends around Emporia didn't see the numbers they usually see either.


----------



## kstatemallards

I have a winter/early spring goal of killing at least 10 coyotes off my place. Currently in 2 hunts I've got 2. Anyway, I'd live to start saving the capes and getting them tanned for a blanket. (My mom loves to quilt). 

Do any of you guys recommend someone to take the skins to in NE Kansas? I'm going to call Bruce at the Indoors/Outdoors tomorrow but I'd like to hear what you guys have to say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

pwen68 said:


> I also saw a small number of deer compared to last year in NW Kansas. Friend of mine down by Wichita felt same and asked the local warden. The warden said the drought caused blue tongue and killed a bunch. I never seen anything in the media about it and didn't see any carcasses but don't know why the warden would make it up. Friends around Emporia didn't see the numbers they usually see either.


Wichita had a record rainfall amount in 2016 the most rainfall in documented history...


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I had a very successful season and I won't go as far to say that I didn't see as many deer since I only hunted 5 days but I will state unequivocally that my mature buck numbers were way down. I shot the best deer I had pictures of and he's a great buck but there were several deer that I know made it thru last general rifle season that I didn't get back on camera this year... I don't know if they got popped in the late doe season (I don't think many guys in that area hunt for does) or if they perhaps got poached... maybe disease, roadkill or I guess even relocation is possible. One in particular is a deer I've been watching since 2014 season and not a sign of him at all... he would probably have been a great buck this year but who knows what happened to him.


----------



## KSQ2

pwen68 said:


> I also saw a small number of deer compared to last year in NW Kansas. Friend of mine down by Wichita felt same and asked the local warden. The warden said the drought caused blue tongue and killed a bunch. I never seen anything in the media about it and didn't see any carcasses but don't know why the warden would make it up. Friends around Emporia didn't see the numbers they usually see either.


Warden is full of it.


----------



## aeast236

Finally got closure on the buck I shot early November. Found two drops of blood within several hundred yards and assumed he survived after a buddy and I looked all over for him. He never showed back up on cam and it bothered the heck out of me that we couldn't find it. 
Property owner found him today and, while I hate that I didn't recover him that day in November, the owner graciously gave me the head. I can now at least honor this buck I have had on camera since he was in velvet in July and until the morning of the misplaced shot I took.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

